# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  मुकम्मल (सम्पूर्ण) ग़ज़लें,गीत,नज़्म ..इत्यादि  -रचनाकार  के नाम के साथ |

## pathfinder

मित्रों कृपया इस सूत्र में अलग से शेर प्रविष्ट न करें उसके लिए पहले से एक सफल सूत्र  महान शायरों के चंद शेर  पटल पर उपलब्ध है |
सबसे पहली प्रस्तुति निदा फाज़ली जी की एक मशहूर ग़ज़ल-


अपना ग़म लेके कहीं और न जाया जाये
घर में बिखरी हुयी चीज़ों को सजाया जाये |


जिन चिरागों को हवाओं का कोई खौफ़ नहीं
उन चिरागों को हवाओं से बचाया जाये |


बाग़ में जाने के आदाब हुआ करते हैं
किसी तितली को न फ़ूलों से उड़ाया जाये |


ख़ुदकुशी करने की हिम्मत नहीं होती सब में
और कुछ दिन यूँ ही औरों को सताया जाये |


घर से मस्जिद है बहुत दूर चलो यूँ कर लें
किसी रोते हुए बच्चे को हंसाया जाये |

----------


## badboy123455

*इसमें पूरी गजल लिखनी हे ना*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *इसमें पूरी गजल लिखनी हे ना*


भाई लगता तो यही है ,,वेसे कॉपी पेस्ट भी मार  सकते है ,,,

----------


## Sameerchand

> मित्रों कृपया इस सूत्र में अलग से शेर प्रविष्ट न करें उसके लिए पहले से एक सफल सूत्र  महान शायरों के चंद शेर  पटल पर उपलब्ध है |
> सबसे पहली प्रस्तुति निदा फाज़ली जी की एक मशहूर ग़ज़ल-
> 
> 
> अपना ग़म लेके कहीं और न जाया जाये
> घर में बिखरी हुयी चीज़ों को सजाया जाये |
> 
> 
> जिन चिरागों को हवाओं का कोई खौफ़ नहीं
> ...


*बहुत ही खूबसूरत प्रस्तुति पाथ जी.. मेरी इस ग़ज़ल को पूरी जानने की एक अधूरी इक्षा आपने पूरी कर दी....*

----------


## pathfinder

करम उनका जफा उनकी सितम उनका वफा उनकी
हमारा आबला अपना मुहब्बत में अना उनकी


तबस्सुम भी उन्हीं का और शोखी भी उन्हीं की है
हमारा अश्क अपना और चेहरे की हया उनकी


जूनून-ए-शौक दीद अपना और ये रूसवाइयाँ अपनी
ये सर सर की तपिश अपनी और वो वादे सबा उनकी


ये प्यासे लब भी अपने ये खाली जाम भी अपना 
वो और को पिलाये है यही नाज़ो अदा उनकी


मेरे ज़ख़्मे जिगर का हाल आरिफ कुछ बता उनको
कभी ऐ काश हो जावे मेरी खातिर दुआ उनकी

...............................अबू आरिफ़....................

----------


## Badtameez

सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है!

----------


## fauji bhai

*बस्ती-बस्ती घोर उदासी पर्वत-पर्वत खली पन है,
मन हीरा बेमोल लुट गया, 
घिस-घिस रीता तन चन्दन है,
इस धरती से उस अम्बर तक दो ही चीझ गजब की है,
एक तेरा भोला पन है, एक मेरा दीवानापन.
*

----------


## fauji bhai

*कोई दीवाना कहता है, कोई पागल समझता है,
मगर धरती की बेचैनी को बस बदल समझता है,
मई तुझसे दूर कैसा हूँ, तू मुझसे दूर कैसी है,
ये मेरा दिल समझता है, या तेरा दिल समझता है.

मोहब्बत एक एहसासों की पवन सी कहानी है,
कभी कबीरा दीवाना था, कभी मीरा दीवानी है,
यहाँ सब लोग कहते है मेरी आँखों में आंसू है,
जो तू समझे तो मोती है जो ना समझे तो पानी है,

समंदर पीर का अंदर है लेकिन रो नहीं सकता,
ये आंसू प्यार का मोती है इसको खो नहीं सकता,
मेरी चाहत को दुल्हन तू बना लेना मगर सुनले,
जो मेरा हो नहीं पाया वो तेरा हो नहीं सकता.

*
*डॉ. कुमार विश्वास*

----------


## fauji bhai

*हर एक नदिया के होठो पर समंदर का तराना है
यहाँ फरहाद के आगे सदा कोई बहाना है
वाही बातें पुराणी थीं, वाही किस्सा पुराना है
तुम्हारे और मेरे बीच में फिर से जमाना है.
*

----------


## fauji bhai

*पगली लड़की-डॉ. कुमार विश्वास**अमावस की काली रातों में दिल का दरवाजा खुलता है,जब दर्द की प्याली रातों में गम आंसू के संग घुलता है,जब पिछवाड़े के कमरे में हम निपट अकेले होते है,जब घडिय टिक-टिक चलती है, सब सोते है, है हम रोते है,जब बार-बार दोहराने से सारी यादे चूक जाती है,जब उंच नीच समझाने में माथे की नस दुःख जाती है,तब एक पगली लड़की के बिन जीना गद्दारी लगता है,और उस पगली लड़की के बिन मारना भी भारी लगता है,**जब पोथे खली होते है, हर्फ़ सावली होते है,जब गज़ले रास नहीं आती, अफसाने गली होते है,जब बसी फीकी धुप समेटे दिन जल्दी ढल जाता है,जब सूरज का लश्कर छत से गलियों में देर से जाता है,जब जल्दी घर जाने की इच्छा मन ही मन घुट जाती है,जब कॉलेज से घर लेन वाली पहली बस छूट जाती है,जब बे मन से खाना खाने पर माँ गुस्सा हो जाती है,जब लाख मना करने पर भी पारो पढ़ने आ जाती है,जब अपना हर मनचाह काम कोई लाचारी लगता है,तब एक पगली लडकी के बिन जीना गद्दारी लगता है,और उस पगली लड़की के बिन मारना भी भरी लगता है,**जब कमरे में सन्नाटे की आवाज सुने देती है,जब दर्पण में आँखों के नीचे झाई दिखाई देती है,जब बडकी भाभी कहती है, कुछ सेहत का भी ध्यान करो,क्या लिखते हो लल्ला दिनभर, कुछ सपनो का सम्मान करो,जब बाबा वाली बैठक में कुछ रिश्ते वाले आते है,जब बाबा हमे बुलाते है, हम जाते में घबराते है,जब साडी पहने लड़की का एक फोटो लाया जाता है,जब भाभी हमे मानती है, फोटो दिखलाया जाता है,जब सरे घर का समझाना हमको फनकारी लगता है,तब एक पगली लड़की के बिन जीना गद्दारी लगता है,और उस पगली लड़की के बिन मारना भी भरी लगता है,**दीदी कहती है, उस लड़की की कोई औकात नहीं,उसके दिलमे भाईया तेरे जैसे प्यारे जज्बात नहीं,**वो पगली लड़की मेरी खातीर नो दिन भूखी रखती है,चुप-चुप सरे व्रत लारती है पर मुझसे कभी न कहती है,जो पगली लड़की कहती है, मैं प्यार तुम्ही से करती हूँ,लेकिन में हू मजबूर बहोत अम्मा-बाबा से डरती हूँ,उस पगली लड़की पर अपना कुछ अधिकार नहीं बाबा,ये कथा, कहानी, किस्से है, कुछ भी तो सार नहीं बाबा,बस उस पगली लड़की के संग जीना फुलवारी लगता है,और उस पगली लड़की के बिन मारना भी भरी लगता है.*

----------


## fauji bhai

_‎"एक मिसरा उदास साँसों का,
कब तलक खुद को काफिया करता 
तुम न होते जो साथ में खुसरो 
कौन रातों को सूफ़ीया करता ...._

----------


## fauji bhai

*‎"और की बात क्या कहें तुम से,
दर्द का दर्द भी पाले है दिल , 
पार सरहद के मुहब्बत कर ली,
अब सियासत के हवाले हैं दिल...."*

----------


## pathfinder

उम्र भर जुल्फ-ए-मसाऐल यूँ ही सुलझाते रहे
दुसरों के वास्ते हम खुद को उलझाते रहे

हादसे उनके करीब आकर पलट जाते रहे
अपनी चादर देखकर जो पाँव फैलाते रहे

जब सबक़ सीखा तो सीखा दुश्मनों की बज़्म से
दोस्तों में रहके अपने दिल को बहलाते रहे

मुस्तक़िल चलते रहे जो मंज़िलों से जा मिले
हम नजूमी ही को अपना हाथ दिखलाते रहे

बा अमल लोगों ने मुस्तक़बिल को रौशन कर लिया
और हम माज़ी के क़िस्से रोज़ दोहराते रहे

जब भी तनहाई मिली हम अपने ग़म पे रो लिये
महफिलों में तो सदा हंसते रहे गाते रहे
......................................अनवर जलालपुरी..........................  .......
बज़्म =महफ़िल 
मुस्तक़िल =लगातार 
नजूमी =भविष्यवक्ता 
मुस्तक़बिल =भविष्य 
माज़ी =भूत काल

----------


## fauji bhai

‎"
*कितनी दुनिया है मुझे ज़िन्दगी देने वाली,**
और इक ख्वाब है तेरा कि जो मर जाता है
खुद को तरतीब से जोडूँ तो कहाँ से जोडूँ ,
मेरी मिट्टी में जो तू है कि ,बिखर जाता है ...."*

----------


## fauji bhai

*‎"फ़लक पे भोर की दुल्हन यूँ सज के आई है 
ये दिन उगा है या सूरज के घर सगाई है 
अभी भी आते हैं आँसू मेरी कहानी में 
कलम में शुक्र-ए- खुदा है कि 'रौशनाई' है ..."*

----------


## fauji bhai

*"कितने ही दोस्त हैं पर यार कहाँ है हम पर ?
खूब इज्ज़त है मग़र प्यार कहाँ है हम पर ?
ये नवाज़िश है या साज़िश है खुदा ही जाने ,
सिर्फ तारीखें हैं त्यौहार कहाँ है हम पर ......*

----------


## Sameerchand

> उम्र भर जुल्फ-ए-मसाऐल यूँ ही सुलझाते रहे
> दुसरों के वास्ते हम खुद को उलझाते रहे
> 
> हादसे उनके करीब आकर पलट जाते रहे
> अपनी चादर देखकर जो पाँव फैलाते रहे
> 
> जब सबक़ सीखा तो सीखा दुश्मनों की बज़्म से
> दोस्तों में रहके अपने दिल को बहलाते रहे
> 
> ...


*बहुत कमाल का हैं पाथ जी..........वास्तविक जीवन जीने वालो के लिए....धन्यवाद आपका..*

----------


## badboy123455

*ज़िन्दगी क्या है ...
खबर नहीं की खुदी क्या है बेखुदी क्या है *...
सख्त हैरत में हूँ अब और आशिकी क्या है

चमक रही जो जेहन में वो रौशनी क्या है
ये मुझ में आज फिर मुझसे अजनबी क्या है

तमाम लफ़्ज़ों में है दाद शोखियों के तेरे 
तेरा जमाल है बस और शायरी क्या है

लज्ज़त-ए-प्यास का तू एहतराम कर तिशनाह
सुबू के सामने टूटे वो तिश्नगी क्या है 

उसके पहलु में पड़ा जिस्म मेरा बे-जुम्बिश
गोया ये मौत है तो कह दो ज़िन्दगी क्या है

वही सजदों का सबब है, वही परस्तिश है
मेरे खुदा जो वो नहीं तो बंदगी क्या है .


जमाल*- beauty, loveliness; एहतराम*-respect;
तिशनाह*-thirsty;सुबू*- pot that contains water (jug),
तिश्नगी*-thirst, pyaas।*

----------


## badboy123455

*तू छोड़ दे जन्नत मेरे ख़ुदा...
हम काफिरों को बक्श दे रहमत मेरे ख़ुदा !
आ दिल में बस,तू छोड़ दे जन्नत मेरे ख़ुदा !

हर लम्हा सुर्ख है यहाँ इन्सां के खून से
क्यों सिरफिरों को बख्श दी ताक़त मेरे ख़ुदा 

है क्या बिसात गाँधी-ओ-नानक-ओ-बुद्ध की
अब हो गए ये माजी की जीनत मेरे ख़ुदा

जो जिस्म से शफ्फाक हैं पर दिल से कोयले
कैसे करूँ मैं उनकी अब इज्ज़त मेरे ख़ुदा !

काफिर ही कहो मुझको,पर इन्सां तो बचा हूँ
फिरती नहीं हर रोज़ ये नीयत मेरे ख़ुदा !

आ,फिर रहीम-ओ-राम बनके इस जहान में
लुटती तेरे जहान की अस्मत मेरे ख़ुदा !*

----------


## badboy123455

*बिछड़ गया तो कभी लौट कर नहीं आया
सफ़र में उसके कहीं अपना घर नहीं आया

होके मायूस सपर जा गिरा शिकंजे में
बिना कफस उसे दाना नज़र नहीं आया

वो एहतराम से करते हैं खूँ भरोसे का
हमें अब तक भी मगर ये हुनर नहीं आया

मेरे वादे का जुनूँ देख, तुझसे बिछड़ा तो
कभी ख़्वाबों में भी तेरा ज़िकर नहीं आया

लगा दे आग हर महफ़िल में नमूं होते ही
मेरी तहरीर में तुझसा शरर नहीं आया

दुश्मनी हमने भी की है मगर सलीके से
हमारे लहजे में तुमसा ज़हर नहीं आया 

है "रवि" मील का पत्थर कि जिसके हिस्से में
अपनी मंजिल ,कभी अपना सफ़र नहीं आया
*

----------


## badboy123455

*
आँख में रंज है,चेहरे पे शिकन बाकी है ..
अए जिंदगी, तेरे लहजे में थकन बाकी है ...

कटे हैं पर और कफस में हैं परिंदा भी ..
मगर निगाह में मंजिल की लगन बाकी है

हुआ ही क्या जो ये भीगी रही थी कल शब् भर
तुम्हारी आँख में मोहब्बत की जलन बाकी है ..

लाख जख्म को मरहम दिया हैं काँटों ने ..
पर अब भी पाँव में फूलों की चुभन बाकी है ..

अपनी निस्बत में सौदा तो था बराबर का ..
हमारे जिस्म पे अब तेरा कफ़न बाकी है ...*

----------


## pathfinder

दोस्तों अल्लामा इक़बाल उन महान शायरों में से हैं जिनके लिए अलग से एक सूत्र बनाया जा सकता था परन्तु इससे प्रत्येक शायर के नाम पर नया  सूत्र बनाने एक  प्रथान जन्म  ले सकती है इसलिए उनकी कुछ गज़ले इसी सूत्र में प्रस्तुत करने का प्रयास करूँगा |

तू अभी रहगुज़र में है क़ैद-ए-मकाम से गुज़र
मिस्र-ओ-हिजाज़ से गुज़र, पारेस-ओ-शाम से गुज़र

जिस का अमाल है बे-गरज़, उस की जज़ा कुछ और है
हूर-ओ-ख़याम से गुज़र, बादा-ओ-जाम से गुज़र

गर्चे है दिलकुशा बहोत हुस्न-ए-फ़िरन्ग की बहार
तायरेक बुलंद बाल दाना-ओ-दाम से गुज़र

कोह शिग़ाफ़ तेरी ज़रब तुझसे कुशाद शर्क़-ओ-ग़रब
तेज़े-हिलाहल की तरह ऐश-ओ-नयाम से गुज़र

तेरा इमाम बे-हुज़ूर, तेरी नमाज़ बे-सुरूर
ऐसी नमज़ से गुज़र, ऐसे इमाम से गुज़र
...................................... अल्लामा  इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

तेरे इश्क़ की इन्तहा चाहता हूँ
मेरी सादगी देख क्या चाहता हूँ

सितम हो कि हो वादा-ए-बेहिजाबी
कोई बात सब्र-आज़मा चाहता हूँ

ये जन्नत मुबारक रहे ज़ाहिदों को
कि मैं आप का सामना चाहता हूँ

कोई दम का मेहमाँ हूँ ऐ अहल-ए-महफ़िल
चिराग़-ए-सहर हूँ, बुझा चाहता हूँ

भरी बज़्म में राज़ की बात कह दी
बड़ा बे-अदब हूँ, सज़ा चाहता हूँ
............................... अल्लामा  इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

सारे जहाँ से अच्छा हिन्दुस्तान हमारा
हम बुलबुलें हैं इस की ये गुलिस्ताँ हमारा

ग़ुर्बत में हों अगर हम रहता है दिल वतन में
समझो वहीं हमें भी दिल हो जहाँ हमारा

पर्वत वो सब से ऊँचा हमसाया आस्माँ का
वो सन्तरी हमारा वो पासबाँ हमारा

गोदी में खेलती हैं इस की हज़ारों नदियाँ
गुल्शन है जिन के दम से रश्क-ए-जनाँ हमारा

ऐ आब-ए-रूद-ए-गन्गा वो दिन है याद तुझ को
उतरा तेरे किनारे जब कारवाँ हमारा

मज़्हब नहीं सिखाता आपस में बैर रखना
हिन्दी हैं हम वतन है हिन्दुस्ताँ हमारा

यूनान -ओ-मिश्र-ओ-रोमा सब मिट गये जहाँ से
अब तक मगर है बाक़ी नाम-ओ-निशाँ हमारा

कुछ बात है कि हस्ती मिटती नहीं हमारी
सदियो रहा है दुह्मन दौर-ए-ज़माँ हमारा

'ईक़्बाल' कोई महरम अपना नहीं जहाँ में
मालूम क्या किसी को दर्द-ए-निहाँ हमारा
............................... अल्लामा  इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

सितारों से आगे जहाँ और भी हैं
अभी इश्क़ के इम्तिहाँ और भी हैं

ताही ज़िन्दगी से नहीं ये फ़ज़ायें
यहाँ सैकड़ों कारवाँ और भी हैं

कना'अत न कर आलम-ए-रन्ग-ओ-बु पर
चमन और भी, आशियाँ और भी हैं

अगर खो गया एक नशेमन तो क्या ग़म
मक़ामात-ए-आह-ओ-फ़ुगाँ और भी हैं

तू शहीं है पर्वाज़ है काम तेरा
तेरे सामने आस्माँ और भी हैं

इसी रोज़-ओ-शब में उलझ कर न रह जा
के तेरे ज़मीन-ओ-मकाँ और भी हैं

गए दिन की तन्हा था मैं अंजुमन में
यहाँ अब मेरे राज़दाँ और भी हैं
............................... अल्लामा  इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

सख़्तियाँ करता हूँ दिल पर ग़ैर से ग़ाफ़िल हूँ मैं
हाय क्या अच्छी कही ज़ालिम हूँ मैं जाहिल हूँ मैं

है मेरी ज़िल्लत ही कुछ मेरी शराफ़त की दलील
जिस की ग़फ़लत को मलक रोते हैं वो ग़ाफ़िल हूँ मैं

बज़्म-ए-हस्ती अपनी आराइश पे तू नाज़ाँ न हो
तू तो इक तस्वीर है महफ़िल की और महफ़िल हूँ मैं

ढूँढता फिरता हूँ ऐ "ईक़्बल" अपने आप को
आप ही गोया मुसाफ़िर आप ही मंज़िल हूँ मैं
............................... अल्लामा  इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## Sameerchand

> तेरे इश्क़ की इन्तहा चाहता हूँ
> मेरी सादगी देख क्या चाहता हूँ
> 
> सितम हो कि हो वादा-ए-बेहिजाबी
> कोई बात सब्र-आज़मा चाहता हूँ
> 
> ये जन्नत मुबारक रहे ज़ाहिदों को
> कि मैं आप का सामना चाहता हूँ
> 
> ...


*वाह वाह.........बहुत खूब......*

----------


## pathfinder

मुम्किन है के तु जिसको समझता है बहाराँ
औरों की निगाहों में वो मौसम हो ख़िज़ाँ का

है सिल-सिला एहवाल का हर लहजा दगरगूँ
अए सालेक-रह फ़िक्र न कर सूदो-ज़याँ का

शायद के ज़मीँ है वो किसी और जहाँ की
तू जिसको समझता है फ़लक अपने जहाँ का

............................... अल्लामा  इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

> *वाह वाह.........बहुत खूब......*


समीर जी यह सूत्र बहुत कीमती सूत्र है ,इसकी लाज तो रखनी ही पडेगी |

मोहब्बत का जुनूँ बाक़ी नहीं है
मुसलमानों में ख़ूं बाक़ी नहीं है

सफ़ें कज, दिल परेशान, सज्दा बेज़ूक
के जज़्बाए-अंदरून बाक़ी नहीं है

रगों में लहू बाक़ी नहीं है
वो दिल, वो आवाज़ बाक़ी नहीं है

नमाज़-ओ-रोज़ा-ओ-क़ुर्बानी-ओ-हज
ये सब बाक़ी है तू बाक़ी नहीं है
............................... अल्लामा  इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

लब पे आती है दुआ बनके तमन्ना मेरी 
ज़िन्दगी शम्मा की सुरत हो ख़ुदाया मेरी 

दूर दुनिया का मेरे दम से अँधेरा हो जाये 
हर जगह मेरे चमकने से उजाला हो जाये

हो मेरे दम से यूँ ही मेरे वतन की ज़ीनत 
जिस तरह फूल से होती है चमन की ज़ीनत 

ज़िन्दगी हो मेरी परवाने की सुरत या रब 
इल्म की शम्मा से हो मुझको मोहब्बत या रब 

हो मेरा काम ग़रीबों की हिमायत करना 
दर्द-मंदों से ज़इफ़ों से मोहब्बत करना 

मेरे अल्लाह बुराई से बचाना मुझको 
नेक जो राह हो उस रह पे चलाना मुझको

............................... अल्लामा  इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी यह सूत्र बहुत कीमती सूत्र है ,इसकी लाज तो रखनी ही पडेगी |
> 
> मोहब्बत का जुनूँ बाक़ी नहीं है
> मुसलमानों में ख़ूं बाक़ी नहीं है
> 
> सफ़ें कज, दिल परेशान, सज्दा बेज़ूक
> के जज़्बाए-अंदरून बाक़ी नहीं है
> 
> रगों में लहू बाक़ी नहीं है
> ...


*बिलकुल सही बोले आप..........यह सूत्र बेशकीमती हैं और और मंच पर ही नहीं बल्कि अंतरजाल पर उपस्थित एक गहना हैं....धन्यवाद आपका जो आपने इतना बेशकीमती सूत्र शुरू किया..*

----------


## pathfinder

उट्ठो मेरी दुनिया के ग़रीबों को जगा दो
ख़ाक-ए-उमरा के दर-ओ-दीवार हिला दो

गरमाओ ग़ुलामों का लहू सोज़-ए-यक़ीं से
कुन्जिश्क-ए-फिरोमाया को शाहीं से लड़ा दो


सुल्तानी-ए-जमहूर का आता है ज़माना 
जो नक़्श-ए-कुहन तुम को नज़र आये मिटा दो

जिस खेत से दहक़ाँ को मयस्सर नहीं रोज़ी
उस ख़ेत के हर ख़ोशा-ए-गुन्दम को जला दो


क्यों ख़ालिक़-ओ-मख़लूक़ में हायल रहें पर्दे
पीरान-ए-कलीसा को कलीसा से हटा दो

मैं नाख़ुश-ओ-बेज़ार हूँ मरमर के सिलों से
मेरे लिये मिट्टी का हरम और बना दो

तहज़ीब-ए-नवीं कारगह-ए-शीशागराँ है
आदाब-ए-जुनूँ शायर-ए-मश्रिक़ को सिखा दो

............................... अल्लामा  इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

दोस्तों अभी इकबाल जी का कलेक्शन शेष है लेकिन अपने एक पुराने मित्र (जोकि आजकल रूठे हुए हैं)को मनाने के लिए बीच में मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब की एक गजल प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ |

आईना क्यूँ न दूँ के तमाशा कहें जिसे
ऐसा कहाँ से लाऊँ के तुझसा कहें जिसे

हसरत ने ला रखा तेरी बज़्म-ए-ख़याल में
गुलदस्ता-ए-निगाह सुवेदा कहें जिसे

फूँका है किसने गोशे मुहब्बत में ऐ ख़ुदा
अफ़सून-ए-इन्तज़ार तमन्ना कहें जिसे

सर पर हुजूम-ए-दर्द-ए-ग़रीबी से डलिये
वो एक मुश्त-ए-ख़ाक के सहरा कहें जिसे

है चश्म-ए-तर में हसरत-ए-दीदार से निहाँ
शौक़-ए-इनाँ गुसेख़्ता दरिया कहें जिसे

दरकार है शिगुफ़्तन-ए-गुल हाये ऐश को
सुबह-ए-बहार पंबा-ए-मीना कहें जिसे

"ग़लिब" बुरा न मान जो वाइज़ बुरा कहे
ऐसा भी कोई है के सब अच्छा कहें जिसे

.............................मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब ......................

----------


## Ranveer

> दोस्तों अभी इकबाल जी का कलेक्शन शेष है लेकिन अपने एक पुराने मित्र (जोकि आजकल रूठे हुए हैं)को मनाने के लिए बीच में मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब की एक गजल प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ |
> 
> आईना क्यूँ न दूँ के तमाशा कहें जिसे
> ऐसा कहाँ से लाऊँ के तुझसा कहें जिसे


शुक्रिया पाथ जी ।
 रुठना मनाना तो इंसानी फिदरत है परन्तु उपरोक्त लाईन बहुत अच्छी है ।

महबूब ने आशिक से पूछा ..इस दुनिया मे मुझ जैसा कोइ है ?
आशिक ने शीशा उठाकर सामने रख दिया ।
कहा ..एसा कहाँ से लाऊँ जिसे तुझ जैसा कहूँ ।

धन्यवाद

----------


## Ranveer

एक मेरी ओर से गालिब की ही ' नाजुक ख्याली ' पेश है -

देखना तकरीर की लज्जत , कि जो उसने कहा ,
मैने जाना कि गोया यह भी मेरे दिल मे है ।

गरचे है किसकिस बुराई से , वले बाई हमा
जिक्र मेरा मुझसे बेहतर है कि उस महफिल मे है ।

बस हुजुमे नाउमीदी , खाक मे मिल जाएगी ,
यह जो एक लज्जत हमारी स अ-ए-बेहासिल मे है ।

रंज-ए-रह क्योँ खेँचिए , वामांदगी से इश्क है ,
उठ नही सकता , हमारा जो कदम मंजिल मे है ।

हैँ दिल-ए-शोहिदा-ए-'गालिब' तिलिस्म-ए-पेच-ओ-ताब ,
रहम कर अपनी तमन्ना पर ,कि किस मुश्किल मे है । 
(थोडी सी अशुद्दि के लिए खेद है )

----------


## pathfinder

ख़िर्द के पास ख़बर के सिवा कुछ और नहीं 
तेरा इलाज नज़र के सिवा कुछ और नहीं 

हर मुक़ाम से आगे मुक़ाम है तेरा 
हयात ज़ौक़-ए-सफ़र के सिवा कुछ और नहीं 

रंगों में गर्दिश-ए-ख़ूँ है अगर तो क्या हासिल 
हयात सोज़-ए-जिगर के सिवा कुछ और नहीं 

उरूस-ए-लाला मुनासिब नहीं है मुझसे हिजाब 
कि मैं नसीम-ए-सहर के सिवा कुछ और नहीं 

जिसे क़ साद समझते हैं ताजरन-ए-फ़िरन्ग 
वो शय मता-ए-हुनर के सिवा कुछ और नहीं 

गिराँबहा है तो हिफ़्ज़-ए-ख़ुदी से है वरना
गौहर में आब-ए-गौहर के सिवा कुछ और नहीं

............................... अल्लामा  इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

कभी ऐ हक़ीक़त-ए-मुंतज़िर नज़र आ लिबास-ए-मजाज़ में
के हज़ारों सज्दे तड़प रहे हैं तेरी जबीन-ए-नियाज़ में


तरब आशना-ए-ख़रोश हो तू नवा है महरम-ए-गोश हो
वो सुरूर क्या के छाया हुआ हो सुकूत-ए-पर्दा-ओ-साज़ में


तू बचा बचा के न रख इसे तेरा आईना है वो आईना
के शिकस्ता हो तो अज़ीज़ तर है निगाह-ए-आईना-साज़ में


दम-ए-तौफ़ कर मक-ए-शम्मा न ये कहा के वो अस्र-ए-कोकहन
न तेरी हिकायत-ए-सोज़ में न मेरी हदीस-ए-गुदाज़ में


न कहीं जहाँ में अमन मिली जो अमन मिली तो कहाँ मिली
मेरे जुर्म-ए-ख़ानाख़राब को तेरे अज़ो-ए-बंदा-नवाज़ में


न वो इश्क़ में रहीं गर्मियाँ न वो हुस्न में रहीं शोख़ियाँ
न वो ग़ज़नवी में तड़प रही न वो ख़म है ज़ुल्फ़-ए-अयाज़ में


जो मैं सर-ब-सज्दा कभी हुआ तो ज़मीं से आने लगी सदा
तेरा दिल तो है सनम-आशनाअ तुझे क्या मिलेगा नमाज़ में

                                 ............................... अल्लामा इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

जिन्हें मैं ढूँढता था आस्मानों में ज़मीनों में
वो निकले मेरे ज़ुल्मत-ए-ख़ाना-ए-दिल के मकीनों में


महीने वस्ल के घड़ियों की सूरत उड़ते जाते हैं
मगर घड़ियाँ जुदाई की गुज़रती है महीनों में


मुझे रोकेगा तू ऐ नाख़ुदा क्या गर्क़ होने से
कि जिन को डूबना है डूब जाते हैं सफ़ीनों में


जला सकती है शम-ए-कुश्ता को मौज-ए-नफ़स उनकी
इलाही क्या छुपा होता है अहल-ए-दिल के सीनों में


तमन्ना दर्द-ए-दिल की हो तो कर ख़िदमत फ़क़ीरों की
नहीं मिलता ये गौहर बादशाहों के ख़ज़ीनों में


मुहब्बत के लिये दिल ढूँढ कोई टूटने वाला
ये वो मै है जिसे रखते हैं नाज़ुक आबगीनों में



बुरा समझूँ उन्हें मुझसे तो ऐसा हो नहीं सकता
कि मैं ख़ुद भी तो हूँ "इक़बाल" अपने नुक्ताचीनों में


............................... अल्लामा इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

गेसू-ए- ताबदार को और भी ताबदार कर
होश-ओ-ख़िरद शिकार कर क़ल्ब-ओ-नज़र शिकार कर


तू है महीत-ए-बेकराँ मैं ज़रा सी आबजू
या मुझे हम-किनार कर या मुझे बे-किनार कर


मैं हूँ सदफ़ तो तेरे हाथ मेरे गौहर की आबरू
मैं हूँ ख़ज़फ़ तो तू मुझे गौहर-ए-शाहवार कर


नग़्मा-ए-नौबहार अगर मेरे नसीब में न हो
इस दम ए नीम सोज़ को ताइराक-ए-बहार कर


इश्क़ भी हो हिजाब में हुस्न भी हो हिजाब में
या तू ख़ुद आशकार हो या मुझ को आशकर कर


बाग़-ए-बहिश्त से मुझे हुक्म-ए-सफ़र दिया था क्योँ
कार-ए-जहाँ दराज़ है अब मेरा इन्तज़ार कर


रोज़-ए-हिसाब जब पेश हो मेरा दफ़्तर-ए-अमल
आप भी शर्मसार हो, मुझ को भी शर्मसार कर


............................... अल्लामा इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

गुलज़ार-ए-हस्त-ओ-बू न बेगानावार देख
है देखने की चीज़ इसे बार बार देख


आया है तो जहाँ में मिसाल-ए-शरर देख
दम दे नजये हस्ती-ए-नापायेदार देख


माना के तेरी दीद के क़ाबिल नहीं हूँ मैं
तू मेरा शौक़ देख मेरा इंतज़ार देख


खोली हैं ज़ौक़-ए-दीद ने आँखें तेरी तो फिर

हर रहगुज़र में नक़्श-ए-कफ़-ए-पाय-ए-यार देख


............................... अल्लामा इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

अजब वाइज़ की दीन-दारी है या  रब
अदावत है इसे सारे जहाँ से


कोई अब तक न ये समझा कि इंसाँ
कहाँ जाता है आता है कहाँ से


वहीं से रात को ज़ुल्मत मिली है
चमक तारों ने पाई है जहाँ से


हम अपनी दर्द-मंदी का फ़साना
सुना करते हैं अपने राज़दाँ से


बड़ी बारीक हैं वाइज़ की चालें
लरज़ जाता है आवाज़-ए-अज़ाँ से


............................... अल्लामा इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

आता है याद मुझको गुज़रा हुआ ज़माना
वो बाग़ की बहारें वो सब का चह-चहाना


आज़ादियाँ कहाँ वो अब अपने घोँसले की
अपनी ख़ुशी से आना अपनी ख़ुशी से जाना


लगती हो चोट दिल पर, आता है याद जिस दम
शबनम के आँसूओं पर कलियों का मुस्कुराना


वो प्यारी प्यारी सुरत, वो कामिनी सी मूरत
आबाद जिसके दम से था मेरा  आशियाना


............................... अल्लामा इक़बाल ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

दोस्तों अब मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब की ग़ज़लें प्रस्तुत की जाएँगी |


बस कि दुश्वार है हर काम क आसाँ होना
आदमी को भी मयस्सर नहीं इन्साँ होना

गिरिया चाहे है ख़राबी मेरे काशाने की
दर-ओ-दीवार से टपके है बयाबाँ होना

वा-ए-दीवान्गी-ए-शौक़ के हर दम मुझ को
आप जाना उधर और आप ही हैराँ होना

जल्वा अज़बस के तक़ाज़-ए-निगह करता है
जौहर-ए-आईन भी चाहे है मिज़ग़ाँ होना

इश्रत-ए-क़त्लगह-ए-अहल-ए-तमन्ना मत पूछ
ईद-ए-नज़्ज़ारा है शमशीर का उरियाँ होना

ले गये ख़ाक में हम दाग़-ए-तमन्ना-ए-निशात
तू हो और आप बसदरन्ग-ए-गुलिस्ता. ण होना

इश्रत-ए-पारा-ए-दिल, ज़ख़्म-ए-तमन्नाख़ाना
लज़्ज़त-ए-रीश-ए-जिगर ग़र्क़-ए-नमक्दाँ होना

की मेरे क़त्ल के बाद उस ने जफ़ा से तौबा
हाये उस ज़ोदपशेमाँ का पशेमाँ होना

हैफ़ उस चार गिरह कपड़े की क़िस्मत 'ग़लिब'
जिस की क़िस्मत में हो आशिक़ का गरेबाँ होना

........................................  मिर्ज़ा   ग़ालिब...................................  .

----------


## totaram

बहुत ही उम्दा पेशकश. पर पाथ भाई, कभी कभी उर्दू के कुछ शब्द समझ नहीं आते, अगर उनका हिंदी अनुवाद गज़ल के नीचे लिख दें तो शायद बेहतर हो. गज़ल समझने में आसानी रहेगी.

----------


## gremix

> आता है याद मुझको गुज़रा हुआ ज़माना
> वो बाग़ की बहारें वो सब का चह-चहाना
> 
> 
> आज़ादियाँ कहाँ वो अब अपने घोँसले की
> अपनी ख़ुशी से आना अपनी ख़ुशी से जाना
> 
> 
> लगती हो चोट दिल पर, आता है याद जिस दम
> ...


इसकी पूरी लाईने लिख दीजिए प्लीज़ 
ये कम्प्लीट नही है

----------


## komal sharma

....................sorry.........................  .....

----------


## komal sharma

> करम उनका जफा उनकी सितम उनका वफा उनकी
> हमारा आबला अपना मुहब्बत में अना उनकी
> 
> 
> तबस्सुम भी उन्हीं का और शोखी भी उन्हीं की है
> हमारा अश्क अपना और चेहरे की हया उनकी
> 
> 
> जूनून-ए-शौक दीद अपना और ये रूसवाइयाँ अपनी
> ...


शज़र की शाख पर जब भी समर लहराने लगते है 
वो कच्चे हों के पक्के उसपे पत्थर आने लगते है 
चले हैं आइना वो बेचने अंधों की बस्ती में 
मुझे इस शहर के होशियार सब दीवाने लगते हैं 
मै जब भी देखती हूँ गौर से रौशन चरागों को 
मेरे अजदाद के चेहरे मुझे याद आने लगते है. 
मै जब उनकी गली से आइना बनकर गुजरती हूँ 
वो मुझको दूर ही से देखकर शर्माने लगतें है 
सफ़र की सारी उलझन और थकन मै भूल जाती हूँ 
मेरे बच्चे मुझे जब देखकर मुस्कुराने लगते है 
वो कातिल हैं हमारे और हम मकतुल है लकिन 
उन्हें ईनाम मिलता है.और हमें जुर्माने लगते है 
शज़र की शाख पर जब भी...................
बुलंदी पर पहुचने की हवस भी खूब होती है 
जिन्हें उड़ना नहीं आता वो पर फ़ैलाने लगते हैं

----------


## Sameerchand

> ....................sorry.........................  .....


*ये "Sorry " किस बात के लिए कोमल जी?*

----------


## komal sharma

> सारे जहाँ से अच्छा हिन्दुस्तान हमारा
> हम बुलबुलें हैं इस की ये गुलिस्ताँ हमारा
> 
> ग़ुर्बत में हों अगर हम रहता है दिल वतन में
> समझो वहीं हमें भी दिल हो जहाँ हमारा
> 
> पर्वत वो सब से ऊँचा हमसाया आस्माँ का
> वो सन्तरी हमारा वो पासबाँ हमारा
> 
> ...


वतन की आग बुझाओ .... वतन की आग बुझाओ
छोड़ के नफरत मिलजुल कर सब होली ईद मनाओ 
अबुल कलाम आज़ाद की ये सौगात ना जलने देंगे 
मुंबई हो के दिल्ली या गुजरात ना जलने देंगें 
बात वतन की आ जाये तो भगत सिंह बन जाओ 
वतन की आग बुझाओ .... वतन की आग बुझाओ
बिस्मिल जी के आंचता की आग दहकती होगी 
सच है अशफाकुल्ला की रूह तड़पती होगी 
अमर शहीदों के गुलशन पर गोले मत बरसाओ
वतन की आग बुझाओ .... वतन की आग बुझाओ
बारूदों के ढेर पे अपना देश अगर जलता है 
जलने दो बस काम सियासत का अपना चलता है 
ऐसे नेताओ को पहले सरहद पर पहुचाओ 
वतन की आग बुझाओ .... वतन की आग बुझाओ

----------


## komal sharma

> *ये "Sorry " किस बात के लिए कोमल जी?*


मेरी किसी गलती के लिए 
आइना अजीब है ना चेहरा अजीब है 


बस तेरे देखने का तरीका अजीब है 
ये जानते हुए के शिकारी की जद में है 
बैठा है शाख पर वो परिंदा अजीब है 
फिर भी मै उसी बात पर हेरत जदा रही 
हलाकि जानती हूँ मै क्या क्या अजीब है

----------


## komal sharma

> *
> आँख में रंज है,चेहरे पे शिकन बाकी है ..
> अए जिंदगी, तेरे लहजे में थकन बाकी है ...
> 
> कटे हैं पर और कफस में हैं परिंदा भी ..
> मगर निगाह में मंजिल की लगन बाकी है
> 
> हुआ ही क्या जो ये भीगी रही थी कल शब् भर
> तुम्हारी आँख में मोहब्बत की जलन बाकी है ..
> ...


या तो ये वो जगह है जो बाज़ार नहीं है 
या मेरा यहाँ कोई खरीदार नहीं है 
क्यों दूर हो मुझसे मेरे नजदीक तो आओ 
हाथों में मेरे फूल है तलवार नहीं है 
या तो ये वो जगह ......................
या मेरा यहाँ कोई .......................
इस कौम की तक़दीर में मंजिल तो है लेकिन 
अफ़सोस कोई काफिला सरदार नहीं है 
किरदार को कपड़ों में छुपा रखा है तूने
कपड़ों की तरह तो तेरा किरदार नहीं है  
या तो ये वो जगह ......................
या मेरा यहाँ कोई .......................
एक बार उजड़ जाये तो फिर बसना है मुश्किल 
ये मेरा दिल है दिल्ली का दरबार नहीं है

----------


## komal sharma

वो झूठ बोल रहा था बड़े सलीके से 
मै ऐतबार ना करती तो क्या करती 
..................................................  .
मै बोलती गयी हूँ वो सुनता रहा खामोश 
ऐसे भी मेरी हार हुई है कभी कभी
..................................................  ...................
प्यार के बारे में इतना नहीं सोचा जाता 
उससे कह दो मेरी आँखों का सफ़र ख़त्म करे

----------


## komal sharma

सर से पांव तक वो गुलाबों का शजर लगता है 
बावजू होकर भी छुते हुए डर लगता है 
मै तेरे साथ सितारों से गुजर सकतीं हूँ 
कितना आसान मोहब्बत का सफ़र लगता है
मै उससे नज़रें मिलाते हुए भी डरती हूँ 
आँखों ही आँखों में वो जहेन पढने लगता है
मुझमें रहता है कोई दुश्मने जानी मेरा 
तुझसे तन्हाई में मिलते हुए डर लगता है 
जिंदगी तूने मुझे कब्र से कम दी है जमी
पांव फैलाऊ तो दिवार में सर लगता है

----------


## pathfinder

> बहुत ही उम्दा पेशकश. पर पाथ भाई, कभी कभी उर्दू के कुछ शब्द समझ नहीं आते, अगर उनका हिंदी अनुवाद गज़ल के नीचे लिख दें तो शायद बेहतर हो. गज़ल समझने में आसानी रहेगी.


प्रिय तोता राम जी (क्षमा करें मुझे आपको इस नाम से सम्बोधित करते हुए अच्छा नहीं लग रहा) अल्लामा इकबाल साहब एवं मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब की शायरी सामान्यतः एक आम आदमी की समझ से परे होती है उसका कारण है इनकी शायरी में बहुतायत से फारसी के शब्दों का प्रयोग होना |परन्तु फिर भी मैं आपकी फरमाईश पूरी करने के लिए किसी छुट्टी के दिन इन शब्दों का अनुवाद सम्बन्धित प्रविष्टियों में (जैसा कि आप मेरी प्रविष्टियों में देखते हैं) करने का प्रयास अवश्य करूँगा |

बे-ऐतदालियों से सुबुक सब में हम हुए
जितने ज़ियादा हो गये उतने ही कम हुए


पिन्हाँ था दाम सख़्त क़रीब आशियाँ के
उड़ने न  पाये थे कि गिरफ़्तार हम हुए


हस्ती हमारी अपनी फ़ना पर दलील है
याँ तक मिटे के आप हम अपनी क़सम हुए


सख़्तीकशान-ए-इश्क़ की पूछे है क्या ख़बर
वो लोग रफ़्ता-रफ़्ता सरापा अलम हुए


तेरी वफ़ा से क्या हो तलाफ़ी कि दहर में
तेरे सिवा भी हम पे बहुत से सितम हुए


लिखते रहे जुनूँ की हिकायत-ए-ख़ूँचकाँ
हरचद इस में हाथ हमारे क़लम हुए


अल्लाह रे! तेरी तुन्दी-ए-ख़ू जिस के बीम से
अज़्ज़ा-ए-नाला दिल में मेरे रिज़्क़े-हम हुए


अहल-ए-हवस की फ़तह है तर्क-ए-नबर्द-ए-इश्क़
जो  पाँव उठ  गये वो ही उन के अलम हुए


नाल-ए-अदम में चंद हमारे सुपुर्द थे
जो वाँ न खिंच सके सो वो याँ आके दम हुए


छोडी 'असद' ना हमने गदाई में दिललगी
साइल हुए तो आशिक़-ए-अहल-ए-करम हुए 

........................................  मिर्ज़ा   ग़ालिब...................................  .

----------


## pathfinder

बहोत सही ग़म-ए-गेती शराब कम क्या है
ग़ुलाम-ए-साक़ी-ए-कौसर हूँ मुझको ग़म क्या है


तुम्हारी तर्ज़-ओ-रविश जानते हैं हम क्या है
रक़ीब पर है अगर लुत्फ़ तो सितम क्या है


सुख़न में ख़ामा-ए-ग़ालिब की आतशअफ़शानी
यक़ीं है हमको भी लेकिन अब उस में दम क्या है



........................................ मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब................................... .

----------


## pathfinder

यह गज़ल काफी मशहूर है ,आप सब ने अवश्य सुनी होगी |

बाज़ीचा-ए-अत्फ़ाल है दुनिया मेरे आगे 
होता है शब-ओ-रोज़ तमाशा मेरे आगे 


इक खेल है औरन्ग-ए-सुलेमाँ मेरे नज़दीक 
इक बात है एजाज़-ए-मसीहा मेरे आगे 


जुज़ नाम नहीं सूरत-ए-आलम मुझे मन्ज़ूर 
जुज़ वहम नहीं हस्ती-ए-अशिया मेरे आगे 


होता है निहाँ गर्द में सेहरा मेरे होते 
घिसता है जबीं ख़ाक पे दरिया मेरे आगे 


मत पूछ के क्या हाल है मेरा तेरे पीछे 
तू देख के क्या रंग है तेरा मेरे आगे 


सच कहते हो ख़ुदबीन-ओ-ख़ुदआरा हूँ न क्योँ हूँ 
बैठा है बुत-ए-आईना सीमा मेरे आगे 

फिर देखिये अन्दाज़-ए-गुलअफ़्शानी-ए-गुफ़्तार 
रख दे कोई पैमाना-ए-सहबा मेरे आगे 


नफ़रत के गुमाँ गुज़रे है मैं रश्क से गुज़रा 
क्योँ कर कहूँ लो नाम ना उसका मेरे आगे 


इमाँ मुझे रोके है जो खींचे है मुझे कुफ़्र 
काबा मेरे पीछे है कलीसा मेरे आगे 


आशिक़ हूँ पे माशूक़फ़रेबी है मेर काम 
मजनूँ को बुरा कहती है लैला मेरे आगे 


ख़ुश होते हैं पर वस्ल में यूँ मर नहीं जाते 
आई शब-ए-हिजराँ की तमन्ना मेरे आगे 


है मौजज़न इक क़ुल्ज़ुम-ए-ख़ूँ काश! यही हो 
आता है अभी देखिये क्या-क्या मेरे आगे

........................................ मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब................................... .

----------


## pathfinder

अर्ज़-ए-नियाज़-ए-इश्क़  के क़ाबिल नहीं रहा
जिस दिल पे नाज़ था मुझे वो दिल नहीं रहा


जाता  हूँ दाग़-ए-हसरत-ए-हस्ती लिये हुए
हूँ शम्मा-ए-कुश्ता दरख़ुर-ए-महफ़िल नहीं रहा


मरने की ऐ दिल और ही तदबीर कर कि मैं
शायान-ए-दस्त-ओ-बाज़ू-ए-क़ातिल नहीं रहा


ब-रू-ए-शश जिहत दर-ए-आईनाबाज़ है
याँ इम्तिआज़-ए-नाकिस-ओ-क़ामिल नहीं रहा


वा कर दिये हैं शौक़ ने बन्द-ए-नक़ाब-ए-हुस्न
ग़ैर अज़  निगाह अब कोई हाइल नहीं  रहा


गो मैं रहा रहीन-ए-सितम हाये रोज़गार
लेकिन तेरे ख़याल से ग़ाफ़िल नहीं रहा


दिल से हवा-ए-किश्त-ए-वफ़ा मिट के वाँ
हासिल सिवाये हस्रत-ए-हासिल नहीं रहा


बेदाद-ए-इश्क़ से नहीं  डरते मगर 'असद'
जिस दिल पे नाज़ था मुझे वो दिल नहीं रहा

........................................ मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब................................... .

----------


## pathfinder

हाँ दिल-ए-दर्दमंद ज़म-ज़मा साज़
क्यूँ न खोले दर-ए-ख़ज़िना-ए-राज़


ख़ामे का सफ़्हे पर रवाँ होना
शाख़-ए-गुल का है गुल-फ़िशाँ होना


मुझ से क्या पूछता है क्या लिखिये
नुक़्ता हाये ख़िरदफ़िशाँ लिखिये


बारे, आमों का कुछ बयाँ हो
जाये ख़ामा नख़्ले रतबफ़िशाँ हो


जाये आम का कौन मर्द-ए-मैदाँ है
समर-ओ-शाख़, गुवे-ओ-चौगाँ है


ताक के जी में क्यूँ रहे अरमा
आये, ये गुवे और ये मैदाँ!


आम के आगे पेश जावे ख़ाक
फोड़ता है जले फफोले ताक


न चला जब किसी तरह मक़दूर
बादा-ए-नाब बन गया अंगूर


ये भी नाचारजी का खोना है
शर्म से पानी पानी होना है


मुझसे पूछो, तुम्हें ख़बर क्या है
आम के आगे नेशकर क्या है


न गुल उसमें न शाख़-ओ-बर्ग न बार
जब ख़िज़ाँ आये तब हो उस की बहार


और दौड़ाईए क़यास कहाँ
जान-ए-शीरीँ में ये मिठास कहाँ


जान में होती गर ये शीरीनी
'कोहकन' बावजूद-ए-ग़मगीनी

........................................ मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब................................... .

----------


## pathfinder

आमद-ए-ख़त से हुआ है सर्द जो बाज़ार-ए-दोस्त
दूद-ए-शम-ए-कुश्ता था शायद ख़त-ए-रुख़्सार-ए-दोस्त


ऐ दिल ना'आक़बत अंदेश ज़ब्त-ए-शौक़ कर
कौन ला सकता है ताब-ए-जल्वा-ए-दीदार-ए-दोस्त


ख़ाना विराँसाज़ी-ए-हैरत तमाशा कीजिये
सूरत-ए-नक़्श-ए-क़दम हूँ रफ़्ता-ए-रफ़्तार-ए-दोस्त


इश्क़ में बेदाद-ए-रश्क़-ए-ग़ैर ने मारा मुझे
कुश्ता-ए-दुश्मन हूँ आख़िर गर्चे था बीमार-ए-दोस्त


चश्म-ए-मय रौशन के उस बेदर्द का दिल शाद है

दीदा-ए-पुर-ख़ूँ हमारा सागर-ए-सर-शार-ए-दोस्त


........................................ मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब................................... .

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रिय पाथ जी, अगर हो सके तो मिर्जा ग़ालिब साहब का ग़ज़ल "दिल- ए नादान तुझे हुआ क्या हैं" को यहाँ इस सूत्र में डालने की कोशिश करे..इसके लिए मैं आपका सदा आभारी रहूँगा.. यह ग़ज़ल मुझे काफी पसंद हैं..*

----------


## groopji

*दिल-ए-नादान तुझे हुआ क्या है
आख़िर इस दर्द कि दवा क्या है।

हम हैं मुश्ताक और वो बेज़ार
या इलाही ये माजरा क्या है।

मैं भी मुँह मे ज़बान रखता हूँ
काश पूछो कि मुद्दा क्या है।

जब कि तुझ बिन नही कोई मौजूद
फिर ये हंगामा ए खुदा क्या है।

हमको उनसे वफ़ा की है उम्मीद
जो नहीं जानते वफ़ा क्या है।

जान तुम पर निसार करता हूँ
मैं नहीं जानता दुआ क्या है।

मैंने माना कि कुछ नहीं ग़ालिब
मुफ़्त हाथ आये तो बुरा क्या है ।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मित्र ग्रुप जी, आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद इस ग़ज़ल के लिए......*

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैंने  काफी समय पहले एक गजल सुनी थी  पूरी तो मुझे याद नही मैं आप सब से इल्तिजा करता हूँ जिस किसी भी साहेबान को वह याद या उसके पास कहीं लिखी हुयी या कैसे भी हो तो यहाँ इसी सूत्र में लिखे.... 
यह एक बहुत मशहूर गजल है जिसका एक लाइन ही  आप सब की नजर है......
हर शाख पर उल्लू बैठा है अंजाम-ए- गुलिस्तान क्या होगा..

मुझे इंतज़ार रहेगा इस गजल का........

----------


## Sameerchand

*कमल जी, मुझे कही से इस ग़ज़ल की दो लाइने मिली..पेश कर रहा हूँ आपके खिदमत में......*


बरबाद ए गुलिस्तान करने को बस एक ही उल्लू काफी है.........
हर शाख पे उल्लू बैठा है, अंजाम ए गुलिस्तान क्या होगा...

उल्लू बैठा ताक रहा, हर पंक्षी को खा रहा , 
जाएगा जब गुलिस्तां बंजर- हर शाख पे कंकाल बैठा होगा

----------


## Kamal Ji

बहुत अच्छी लाइने हैं समीर साहब....
यह लाइने ( गज़ल ) उस समय के हुकुमरानो पर लिखी गयी थी.... अगर मैं आपको बताऊँ तो आपको ताऔजुब होगा... 
उस समय शायर ने गुलिस्तान कहने का इशारा... संसद की तरफ कर के  किया था 


 एक गुलिस्तान को यानी कि एक बाग कि बर्बाद करने के लिए ( ऐसा समझा जाता है ... (कियों कि उल्लू को मनहूस समझते हैं) ..पर हमारे हिंदू देवी मान लक्ष्मी जी का वाहन भी है ) एक उल्लू ही दरकार होता है और.... उस अंजुमन का क्या हाल  होगा? जनाब जिस के हर दरखत ( पेड ) की शाख ( टहनी ) पर एक एक उल्लू बैठा हो...

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत अच्छी लाइने हैं समीर साहब....
> यह लाइने ( गज़ल ) उस समय के हुकुमरानो पर लिखी गयी थी.... अगर मैं आपको बताऊँ तो आपको ताऔजुब होगा... 
> उस समय शायर ने गुलिस्तान कहने का इशारा... संसद की तरफ कर के  किया था 
> 
> 
> कि एक गुलिस्तान को यानी कि एक बाग कि बर्बाद करने के लिए ( ऐसा समझा जाता है ... कियोंकि उल्लू को मनहूस समझते हैं ..पर हमारे हिंदू देवी मान लक्ष्मी जी का वाहन भी है ) एक उल्लू ही दरकार होता है और उस अंजुमन का क्या हल होगा जनाब जिस के हर दरखत ( पेड ) की शाख ( टहनी ) पर एक एक उल्लू बैठा हो...


*आपने बिलकुल सही कहा हैं.................*:salut:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *आपने बिलकुल सही कहा हैं.................*:salut:


शुक्रिया समीर साहब आपका....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *कमल जी, मुझे कही से इस ग़ज़ल की दो लाइने मिली..पेश कर रहा हूँ आपके खिदमत में......*
> 
> 
> बरबाद ए गुलिस्तान करने को बस एक ही उल्लू काफी है.........
> हर शाख पे उल्लू बैठा है, अंजाम ए गुलिस्तान क्या होगा...
> 
> उल्लू बैठा ताक रहा, हर पंक्षी को खा रहा , 
> जाएगा जब गुलिस्तां बंजर- हर शाख पे कंकाल बैठा होगा





> *आपने बिलकुल सही कहा हैं.................*:salut:


मेरी खता  मुआफ करे जनाब समीर साहब.....यह मुकम्मल नज्म नही है.मुझे मुकम्मल नज्म का बेसब्री से इन्जार है.

----------


## totaram

> प्रिय तोता राम जी (क्षमा करें मुझे आपको इस नाम से सम्बोधित करते हुए अच्छा नहीं लग रहा) अल्लामा इकबाल साहब एवं मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब की शायरी सामान्यतः एक आम आदमी की समझ से परे होती है उसका कारण है इनकी शायरी में बहुतायत से फारसी के शब्दों का प्रयोग होना |परन्तु फिर भी मैं आपकी फरमाईश पूरी करने के लिए किसी छुट्टी के दिन इन शब्दों का अनुवाद सम्बन्धित प्रविष्टियों में (जैसा कि आप मेरी प्रविष्टियों में देखते हैं) करने का प्रयास अवश्य करूँगा |
> 
>  .


मेरी बात पर ध्यान देने के लिए आपका आभार पाथ भाई. पर मैं ये नहीं समझ पाया कि आपको मेरे नाम में क्या अच्छा नहीं लगा??? प्लीज बताएं.

----------


## Sameerchand

> मेरी खता  मुआफ करे जनाब समीर साहब.....यह मुकम्मल नज्म नही है.मुझे मुकम्मल नज्म का बेसब्री से इन्जार है.


*कमल जी, मैंने पहले ही कहा था की अंतरजाल पर काफी शोध करने के बाद मुझे यही दो-चार लाइने मिल पायी.. कोशिश फिर से करता हूँ, शायद सफल हो जाऊं ...........*

----------


## pathfinder

> मेरी बात पर ध्यान देने के लिए आपका आभार पाथ भाई. पर मैं ये नहीं समझ पाया कि आपको मेरे नाम में क्या अच्छा नहीं लगा??? प्लीज बताएं.


मित्र बस आपके समझने और मैंने कहने में एक सूक्ष्म सा अंतर है और मुझे आपसे अपेक्षा थी कि आप इसे तुरंत समझ जायेंगे |मैंने कहा कि मुझे इस नाम से पुकारना अच्छा नहीं लगा अर्थात आपके नाम में मुझे कोई बुराई प्रतीत नहीं हुयी बल्कि आपकी प्रविष्टियों की गुणवत्ता को देखते हुए लगा कि आप इससे कहीं अधिक सम्मानजनक सम्बोधन के हकदार हैं |


भुला दूँ कैसे मैं उसकी क़यामत खेज़ नज़रों को
कि जिन से जीस्त के उजडे चमन में फिर बहार आई

लिखूँ तफसीर कैसे उसके मैं हर हर तबस्सुम की
कि मैं भी मयकदे से देखने दीवाना वार आई

चमन में जब गुलों ने ज़िक्र छेड़ा उनकी आमद का
कदमं बोसी को आई है सबा मस्तानापार आई

बड़ी बेकैफ गुजरी है जुदाई की स्याह रातें
नसीम सुभ जो आई तो खबर खुशगवार आई

तकल्लुफ जान लेवा है यही आरिफ को बतला दो
चलो अब मयकदे की शाम-ए-इन्तज़ार आई

.......................................... अबू आरिफ़..................................

----------


## pathfinder

ज़ख़्म-ए-तन्हाई में ख़ुश्बू-ए-हिना किसकी थी
साया दीवार पे मेरा था सदा किसकी थी

उसकी रफ़्तार से लिपटी रही मेरी आँखें
उस ने मुड़ कर भी न देखा कि वफ़ा किसकी थी

वक़्त की तरह दबे पाँव ये कौन आया है
मैंने अँधेरा जिसे समझा वो क़बा किसकी थी

आँसुओं से ही सही भर गया दामन मेरा
हाथ तो मैं ने उठाये थे दुआ किसकी थी

मेरी आहों की ज़बां कोई समझता कैसे
ज़िन्दगी इतनी दुखी मेरे सिवा किसकी थी

आग से दोस्ती उस की थी जला घर मेरा
दी गई किस को सज़ा और ख़ता किसकी थी

मैं ने बीनाइयाँ बो कर भी अंधेरे काटे
किके बस में थी ज़मीं अब्र-ओ-हवा किस की थी

छोड़ दी किस लिये तू ने "मुज़फ़्फ़र" दुनिया
जुस्तजू सी तुझे हर वक़्त बता किसकी थी

............................. मुज़फ्फर वारसी........................

----------


## Sameerchand

> ज़ख़्म-ए-तन्हाई में ख़ुश्बू-ए-हिना किसकी थी
> साया दीवार पे मेरा था सदा किसकी थी
> 
> उसकी रफ़्तार से लिपटी रही मेरी आँखें
> उस ने मुड़ कर भी न देखा कि वफ़ा किसकी थी
> 
> वक़्त की तरह दबे पाँव ये कौन आया है
> मैंने अँधेरा जिसे समझा वो क़बा किसकी थी
> 
> ...


*बेहतरीन ........क्या कहू, बस लाजवाब प्रस्तुति.
*

----------


## pathfinder

दुनिया में हूँ दुनिया का तलबगार नहीं हूँ
बाज़ार से गुज़रा हूँ ख़रीदार नहीं हूँ



ज़िन्दा हूँ मगर ज़ीस्त की लज़्ज़त नहीं बाक़ी
हर चन्द कि हूँ होश में होशियार नहीं हूँ



इस ख़ाना-ए-हस्ती से गुज़र जाऊँगा बेलौस
साया हूँ फ़क़त नक़्श-ए-दीवार नहीं हूँ



अफ़सुर्दा हूँ इबरत से दवा की नहीं हाजत
ग़म का मुझे ये ज़ौफ़ है बीमार नहीं हूँ



वो गुल हूँ ख़िज़ाँ ने जिसे बरबाद किया है
उलझूँ किसी दामन से मैं वो ख़ार नहीं हूँ



या रब मुझे महफूज़ रख उस बुत के सितम से
मैं उसकी इनायत का तलबगार नहीं हूँ



अफ़सुर्दगी-ओ-जौर की कुछ हद नहीं "अकबर"
काफ़िर के मुक़ाबिल में भी दींदार नहीँ हूँ

.................................अकबर इलाहाबादी ....................................

----------


## totaram

> मित्र बस आपके समझने और मैंने कहने में एक सूक्ष्म सा अंतर है और मुझे आपसे अपेक्षा थी कि आप इसे तुरंत समझ जायेंगे |मैंने कहा कि मुझे इस नाम से पुकारना अच्छा नहीं लगा अर्थात आपके नाम में मुझे कोई बुराई प्रतीत नहीं हुयी बल्कि आपकी प्रविष्टियों की गुणवत्ता को देखते हुए लगा कि आप इससे कहीं अधिक सम्मानजनक सम्बोधन के हकदार हैं |


मेरी प्रविष्टियाँ आपको गुणवत्तापूर्ण लगीं, इसके लिए आपका हार्दिक आभार पाथजी.  
संबोधन के सम्बन्ध में कहना चाहूँगा कि इस नाम में कुछ भी नहीं रखा. यह तो एक छलावा है, एक मुखौटा - जो हमें इस लिए लगाना पड़ता है क्योंकि हम अपनी असली सामाजिक पहचान के साथ इस फोरम पर आना नहीं चाहते. वास्तव में यदि मैं आपका सम्मान कर रहा हूँ या आप मेरा सम्मान कर रहे हैं तो यह निश्चित रूप से हमारे विचारों (जो कि हमारी प्रविष्टियो के द्वारा व्यक्त किये जाते हैं) की बदौलत है, ना कि हमारे नाम की वजह से. मुझे "तोताराम" पुकार कर आप किसी भी प्रकार से मेरा असम्मान नहीं कर रहे हैं क्योंकि इस मंच पर आने के लिए इस नाम का चयन मैंने खुद अपनी इच्छा से किया है. यदि फिर भी यह नाम आपको उपयुक्त ना लगे तो कोई और नाम सुझाएँ, मैं नाम परिवर्तन कि सम्भावना पर विचार करूँगा.

----------


## pathfinder

> मेरी प्रविष्टियाँ आपको गुणवत्तापूर्ण लगीं, इसके लिए आपका हार्दिक आभार पाथजी.  
> संबोधन के सम्बन्ध में कहना चाहूँगा कि इस नाम में कुछ भी नहीं रखा. यह तो एक छलावा है, एक मुखौटा - जो हमें इस लिए लगाना पड़ता है क्योंकि हम अपनी असली सामाजिक पहचान के साथ इस फोरम पर आना नहीं चाहते. वास्तव में यदि मैं आपका सम्मान कर रहा हूँ या आप मेरा सम्मान कर रहे हैं तो यह निश्चित रूप से हमारे विचारों (जो कि हमारी प्रविष्टियो के द्वारा व्यक्त किये जाते हैं) की बदौलत है, ना कि हमारे नाम की वजह से. मुझे "तोताराम" पुकार कर आप किसी भी प्रकार से मेरा असम्मान नहीं कर रहे हैं क्योंकि इस मंच पर आने के लिए इस नाम का चयन मैंने खुद अपनी इच्छा से किया है. यदि फिर भी यह नाम आपको उपयुक्त ना लगे तो कोई और नाम सुझाएँ, मैं नाम परिवर्तन कि सम्भावना पर विचार करूँगा.


चलिए हम तो आपको "मित्र" से सम्बोधित करके ही काम चला लेते हैं |


क़ुदरत से वह जाने तमन्ना ऐसी अदा कुछ पाये है
उसके परतवे हुस्न से गुल भी अपना रंग चुराये है


हुस्न-ए-अज़ल से ले जाते है दीवानों  को मक़तल तक
इश्क़ ने पाया ऐसा जुनूँ कि मक़तल भी थरराये है


गौहर मोती लाल जमुर्रद ये सब तो नायाब सही
उनके लब का एक तबस्सुम सब पे सबकत पाये है

खून-ए-जिगर से सींचा हमने गुलशन की हर डाली को 
फसले बहाराँ आई जब तो माली हमें सताये है


तर्के खामोशी करके हम तो चले है कूये जानाँ को 

जैसे-जैसे क़दम बढ़े है आरिफ तो घबराये है


........................ अबू आरिफ़ ................

----------


## Ranveer

> बस कि दुश्वार है हर काम क आसाँ होना
> आदमी को भी मयस्सर नहीं इन्साँ होना


समूची शायरी का अर्थ बताना तो काफी दुरुह कार्य है , पर फिर भी पाथ जी से उम्मीद है कि वे कठिन शब्दोँ के अर्थ लिख दिया करेँगेँ ।

उपरोक्त शेर मुझे काफी पंसद है । गालिब ने आसान शब्दोँ मे एक बडी बात कह दी है ।
कहतेँ हैँ कि हर काम का आसान होना बहुत मुश्किल है , इसका सबूत यह है कि आदमी देखने मे तो आदमी ही नजर आता है , पर सच्चे अर्थोँ मे आदमी बनना बहुत कठिन है ।

----------


## pathfinder

> समूची शायरी का अर्थ बताना तो काफी दुरुह कार्य है , पर फिर भी पाथ जी से उम्मीद है कि वे कठिन शब्दोँ के अर्थ लिख दिया करेँगेँ ।
> 
> उपरोक्त शेर मुझे काफी पंसद है । गालिब ने आसान शब्दोँ मे एक बडी बात कह दी है ।
> कहतेँ हैँ कि हर काम का आसान होना बहुत मुश्किल है , इसका सबूत यह है कि आदमी देखने मे तो आदमी ही नजर आता है , पर सच्चे अर्थोँ मे आदमी बनना बहुत कठिन है ।


प्रिय रणवीर जी आपने बिलकुल सही अर्थ निकाला है ,आदमी का वास्तव में इंसान बनना बहुत मुश्किल होता है |

----------


## pathfinder

हुस्न जब इश्क़ से मन्सूब नहीं होता है
कोई तालिब कोई मतलूब नहीं होता है

अब तो पहली सी वह तहज़ीब की क़दरें न रहीं
अब किसी से कोई मरऊब नहीं होता है

अब गरज़ चारों तरफ पाँव पसारे है खड़ी
अब किसी का कोई महबूब नहीं होता है

कितने ईसा हैं मगर अम्न-व-मुहब्बत के लिये
अब कहीं भी कोई मस्लूब नहीं होता है

पहले खा लेता है वह दिल से लड़ाई में शिकस्त
वरना यूँ ही कोई मजज़ूब नहीं होता है

...............................अनवर जलालपुरी........................

----------


## pathfinder

र्द अच्छा था रहा दिल में ही लावा न हुआ
फूट पड़ने पे भरे शहर को ख़तरा न हुआ

उन के चहेरे की शिकन वजह-ए-कय़ामत ठहरी
हम सर-ए-दार चढ़े कोई तमाशा न हुआ

रात भर पीते रहे शोख़ हसीना का बदन
रूह तश्ना थी, ग़म-ए-दिल का मदावा न हुआ

आग सीने में दहकती थी मगर हम बाहर
ढूंढने निकले कहीं शोला-ए-सीना न हुआ

शहर से दश्त भटकते थे कि मिल जाये कहीं
बू ए-आहू कहीं अन्दर थी यह अफशा न हुआ

किस क़दर ख़ून किया उम्र का दीवानगी में
सगं पर नक्शा-ए-जुनॅू फिर भी हुवैदा न हुआ

इक तरफ़ क़ैद रखा रिज्क़़ ने घर में मुझको
और जूनॅू में मैं उधर दश्त में दीवाना हुआ

हो के मोमिन भी रही इतने बुतों से यारी
देखते देखते काबा मेरा बुतख़ाना हुआ

आदमी काम का होकर भी किया पेशा-ए-इश्क़
इश्क़ में मैं कभी ग़ालिब सा निकम्मा न हुआ

अब तलक शान से गुज़री है जुनू में यूं ‘अनीस’
ख़ाक हम ने न उड़ाई तो ख़राबा न हुआ
........................... अनीस अंसारी...............................

----------


## monieda

आज वो भी इश्क के , मारे नज़र आने लगे 
उनकी भी नींद उड़ गयी, तारे नज़र आने लगे   
किससे जाकर माँगिये, दर्दे मोहब्बत की दवा
चारागर तो अब खुद ही, बेचारे नज़र आने लगे 
हम तो दरिया को समझे थे, तलातुम आफरीन
आज तो साहिल पे भी, धारे नज़र आने लगे 
आँख बीरां, दिल परीशां,जुल्फ बरहम, लब खामोश
यूं तो वो कुछ और भी, प्यारे नज़र आने लगे  
दूर तक क्या चल सकेंगे, राहे उल्फत में 'शकील'
जब अभी से तुम थके-हारे नज़र आने लगे 
-----------------शकील बदायूँनी

चारागर .... चिकित्सक | तलातुम आफरीन ... बाढ़ पैदा करने वाला |
बीरां .... वीरान | परीशां ... परेशान | जुल्फ बरहम.....उलझे उलझे बाल |
राहे उल्फत .... प्रेम की डगर |

----------


## monieda

तंग आ चुके हैं कशमकश ज़िन्दगी से हम 
ठुकरा न दें जहां को कहीं बेदिली से हम

लो, आज हमने तोड़ दिया रिश्ता-ए-उम्मीद
लो, अब कभी गिला न करेंगे, किसी से हम

उभरेंगे एक बार अभी दिल के बलबले 
गो दब गए हैं बारे-गमे-ज़िन्दगी से हम   

गर ज़िन्दगी में मिल गए हम इत्तिफाक से 
पूछेंगे अपना हाल तेरी बेबसी से हम 

अल्लाह रे! फरेबे मशीयत कि आज तक 
दुनिया के जुल्म सहते रहे खामोशी से हम 

------------------साहिर लुधियानवी 


कशमकश ज़िन्दगी .... जीवन का संघर्ष 
बारे-गमे-ज़िन्दगी से ..... जीवन के दुखों के बोझ से 
फरेबे मशीयत .... सांसारिक छल कपट

----------


## Sameerchand

*अभी इस तरफ़ न निगाह कर मैं ग़ज़ल की पलकें सँवार लूँ
मेरा लफ़्ज़ लफ़्ज़ हो आईना तुझे आईने में उतार लूँ

मैं तमाम दिन का थका हुआ तू तमाम शब का जगा हुआ
ज़रा ठहर जा इसी मोड़ पर तेरे साथ शाम गुज़ार लूँ

अगर आसमाँ की नुमाइशों में मुझे भी इज़्न-ए-क़याम हो
तो मैं मोतियों की दुकान से तेरी बालियाँ तेरे हार लूँ

कई अजनबी तेरी राह के मेरे पास से यूँ गुज़र गये
जिंहेँ देख कर ये तड़प हुई तेरा नाम लेके पुकार लूँ                                                   


बशीर बद्र
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*आया ही नहीं हमको आहिस्ता गुज़र जाना
शीशे का मुक़द्दर है टकरा के बिखर जाना

तारों की तरह शब के सीने में उतर जाना
आहट न हो क़दमों की, इस तरह गुज़र जाना

नशे में सम्भलने का फन यौं ही नहीं आया
इन जुल्फों से सीखा है लहरा के सँवर जाना

भर जायेंगे आँखों में आँचल से बंधे बादल
याद आएगा जब गुल पर शबनम का बिखर जाना

हर मोड़ पे दों आँखें हम से यही कहती हैं
जिस तरह भी मुमकिन हो तुम लौट के घर जाना

ये चाँद सितारे तुम औरों के लिए रख लो
हम को यहीं जीना है हम को यहीं मर जाना

जब टूट गया रिश्ता सरसब्ज़ पहाड़ों से
फिर तेज़ हवा जाने हम को है किधर जाना



बशीरबद्र*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ये तो नहीं के गम नहीं
हाँ मेरी आँख नम नहीं

तुम भी तो तुम नहीं हो आज
हम भी तो आज हम नहीं

अब न खुशी की है खुशी
गम का भी अब तो गम नहीं

मौत अगरचे मौत है
मौत से जीस्त कम नहीं



**-------फिराक गोरखपुरी
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*लगता नहीं है जी मेरा उजड़े दयार में
किस की बनी है आलम-ऐ-नापायेदार में

कह दो इन हसरतों से कहीं और जा बसें
इतनी जगह कहाँ है दिल-ऐ-दागदार में

उम्र-ऐ-दराज़ मांग कर लाये थे चार दिन
दो आरजू में कट गए दो इंतज़ार में

कितना है बदनसीब "ज़फर" दफन के लिए
दो गज ज़मीन भी न मिली कू-ऐ-यार में



----ज़फर*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मार ही डाल मुझे चश्म-ऐ-अदा से पहले
अपनी मंजिल को पहुँच जाऊं कज़ा से पहले

इक नज़र देख लूँ आ जाओ कज़ा से पहले
तुम से मिलने की तमन्ना है खुदा से पहले

हश्र के रोज़ मैं पूछूँगा खुदा से पहले
तू ने रोका नहीं क्यूँ मुझको खता से पहले

ए मेरी मौत ठहर उनको ज़रा आने दे
ज़हर का जाम न दे मुझको दवा से पहले

हाथ पहुंचे भी न थे जुल्फ दोटा तक "मोमिन"
हथकडी दाल दी जालिम ने खता से पहले



----मोमिन*

----------


## pathfinder

यूँ ही बेसबब न फिरा करो, कोई शाम घर भी रहा करो
वो ग़ज़ल की सच्ची किताब है, उसे चुपके चुपके पढ़ा करो


कोई हाथ भी न मिलायेगा, जो गले मिलोगे तपाक से
ये नये मिज़ाज का शहर है, ज़रा फ़ासले से मिला करो


अभी राह में कई मोड़ हैं, कोई आयेगा कोई जायेगा
तुम्हें जिसने दिल से भुला दिया उसे भूलने की दुआ करो


मुझे इश्तहार सी लगती हैं, ये मोहब्बतों की कहानियाँ
जो कहा नहीं वो सुना करो, जो सुना नहीं वो कहा करो


कभी हुस्न-ए-पर्दानशीं भी हो ज़रा आशिक़ाना लिबास में
जो मैं बन-सँवर के कहीं चलूँ, मेरे साथ तुम भी चला करो


ये ख़िज़ा की ज़र्द-सी शाम में, जो उदास पेड़ के पास है
ये तुम्हारे घर की बहार है, इसे आंसुओं से हरा करो


नहीं बेहिजाब वो चाँद सा कि नज़र का कोई असर नहीं
उसे तनी गर्मि-ए-शौक़ से बड़ी देर तक न तका करो

........................................ बशीर बद्र .....................................

----------


## pathfinder

ये चिराग़ बेनज़र है ये सितारा बेज़ुबाँ है
अभी तुझसे मिलता जुलता कोई दूसरा कहाँ है

वही शख़्स जिसपे अपने दिल-ओ-जाँ निसार कर दूँ
वो अगर ख़फ़ा नहीं है तो ज़रूर बदगुमाँ है

कभी पा के तुझको खोना कभी खो के तुझको पाना
ये जनम जनम का रिश्ता तेरे मेरे दरमियाँ है

 मेरे साथ चलनेवाले तुझे क्या मिला सफ़र में
वही दुख भरी ज़मीं है वही ग़म का आस्माँ है

मैं इसी गुमाँ में बरसों बड़ा मुत्मइन रहा हूँ
तेरा जिस्म बेतग़ैय्युर है मेरा प्यार जाविदाँ है

उन्ही रास्तों ने जिन पर कभी तुम थे साथ मेरे
मुझे रोक रोक पूछा तेरा हमसफ़र कहाँ है

.........................  बशीर बद्र ...........................

----------


## pathfinder

ये चाँदनी भी जिन को छूते हुए डरती है
दुनिया उन्ही फूलों को पैरों से मसलती है

शोहरत की बुलंदी भी पल भर का तमशा है
जिस डाल पे बैठे हो वो टूट भी सकती है

लोबान में चिंगारी जैसे कोई रख दे
यूँ याद तेरी शब भर सीने में सुलगती है

आ जाता है ख़ुद खिंच कर दिल सीने से पटरी पर
जब रात की सरहद से इक रेल गुज़रती है

आँसू कभी पलकों पर ता देर नहीं रुकते
उड़ जाते हैं ये पंछी जब शाख़ लचकती है

ख़ुश रंग परिंदों के लौट आने के दिन आये
बिछड़े हुए मिलते हैं जब बर्फ़ पिघलती है

................... बशीर बद्र..............................

----------


## pathfinder

वो थका हुआ मेरी बाहों में ज़रा सो गया था तो क्या हुआ
अभी मैंने देखा है चाँद भी किसी शाख़-ए-गुल पे झुका हुआ

जिसे ले गई है अभी हवा वो वरक़ था दिल की किताब का
कहीं आँसुओं से मिटा हुआ कहीं आँसुओं से लिखा हुआ

कई मील रेत को काट कर कोई मौज फूल खिला गई
कोई पेड़ प्यास से मर रहा है नदी के पास खड़ा हुआ

मुझे हादसों से सजा सजा के बहुत हसीन बना दिया
मेरा दिल भी जैसे दुल्हन का हाथ हो मेहदियों से रचा हुआ

वही ख़त के जिस पे जगह जगह दो महकते होंठों के चाँद थे
किसी भूले-बिसरे से ताक़ पर तह-ए-गर्द होगा दबा हुआ

वही शहर है वही रास्ते वही घर है और वही लान भी
मगर उस दरीचे से पूछना वो दरख़्त अनार का क्या हुआ

मेरे साथ जुगनू है हमसफ़र मगर इस शरर की बिसात क्या
ये चराग़ कोई चराग़ है न जला हुआ न बुझा हुआ

................... बशीर बद्र..............................

----------


## pathfinder

वो ग़ज़ल वालों का उस्लूब समझते होंगे
चाँद कहते हैं किसे ख़ूब समझते होंगे

इतनी मिलती है मेरी ग़ज़लों से सूरत तेरी
लोग तुझको मेरा महबूब समझते होंगे

मैं समझता था मुहब्बत की ज़बाँ ख़ुश्बू है
फूल से लोग इसे ख़ूब समझते होंगे

भूल कर अपना ज़माना ये ज़माने वाले
आज के प्यार को मायूब समझते होंगे

................... बशीर बद्र..............................

----------


## pathfinder

"अनुराग चन्देरी" की एक कविता............................

तुमने कभी मुझे 
ना  आने  दिया ऐसे 
जैसे आ जाता है सूरज 
आँगन में 
तुम तो हर बात पर
रोकती रही 
टोकती रही
भय युक्त  थी 
मुझे भी भय युक्त करती रही 
तुम्हारी शंकाओं के बादल
चाहे जब बरसते रहे 
और मेरे  यकीन को 
बहा  कर  दूर तक छोड़ आते रहे 
तुम्हारे अविश्वास 
के स्तम्भ  की नींब
मेरे विश्वास  से ज्यादा गहरी थी 
तभी तो  निकट रह  कर भी तुम 
बर्ताब करती रही 
एक अजनवी सा 
इतने बरस बाद भी 
मुझे चाहे जब देना पड़ता है  परिचय 
स्वयं  का 
तुम्हारे प्रश्नों के उत्तर 
देना 
मेरे लिए 
सहज कभी नहीं रहा 
मै स्वयं की व्याख्या  करके 
सदैब  अपरिभाषित रहा 
और  तुम्हारे प्रश्नों की  छीलन में 
जख्मी हो कर
मुस्कराता रहा 
हम दोनों सदा  बिपरीत ध्रुब रहे 
तुम्हे यकीन करना नहीं आया 

मुझे यकीन दिलाना नहीं आया

----------


## pathfinder

फूलों की आरज़ू में बड़े ज़ख़्म खाये हैं
लेकिन चमन के ख़ार भी अब तक पराये हैं

उस पर हराम है ग़म-ए-दौराँ की तल्ख़ियाँ
जिसके नसीब में तेरी ज़ुल्फ़ों के साये हैं

महशर में ले गई थी तबियत की सादगी
लेकिन बड़े ख़ुलूस से हम लौट आये हैं

आया हूँ याद बाद-ए-फ़ना उनको भी “आदम”
क्या जल्द मेरे सीख पे इमान लाये हैं

.........अब्दुल हमीद आदम ................

----------


## MALLIKA

गरमी  ए हसरतें नाकाम से जल जाते हैं…



गरमी  ए हसरतें नाकाम से जल जाते हैं !
हम चिरागों की तरह शाम से जल जाते हैं !!

शमा जलती है जिस आग में नुमाईश के लिए !
हम उसी आग में गुमनाम से जल जाते हैं !!

जब भी आता है तेरा नाम मेरे नाम के साथ !

जाने क्यों लोग मेरे नाम से जल जाते हैं !!




...........मेहदी  हसन............

----------


## Sameerchand

अजब अपना हाल होता जो विसाल-ए-यार होता
कभी जान सदक़े होती कभी दिल निसार होता

कोई फ़ितना था क़यामत ना फिर आशकार होता
तेरे दिल पे काश ज़ालिम मुझे इख़्तियार होता

जो तुम्हारी तरह तुम से कोई झूठे वादे करता
तुम्हीं मुन्सिफ़ी से कह दो तुम्हे ऐतबार होता

ग़म-ए-इश्क़ में मज़ा था जो उसे समझ के खाते
ये वो ज़हर है के आखिर मेय-ए-ख़ुशगवार होता

ना मज़ा है दुश्मनी में ना ही लुत्फ़ दोस्ती में
कोई ग़ैर ग़ैर होता कोई यार यार होता

ये मज़ा था दिल्लगी का के बराबर आग लगती
ना तुझे क़रार होता ना मुझे क़रार होता

तेरे वादे पर सितमगर अभी और सब्र करते
अगर अपनी ज़िंदगी का हमें ऐतबार होता

ये वो दर्द-ए-दिल नहीं है के हो चारासाज़ कोई
अगर एक बार मिटता तो हज़ार बार होता

गए होश तेरे ज़ाहिद जो वो चश्म-ए-मस्त देखी
मुझे क्या उलट ना देता जो ना बादाख़्वार होता

मुझे मानते सब ऐसा के उदूं भी सजदा करते
दर-ए-यार काबा बनता जो मेरा मज़ार होता

तुम्हे नाज़ हो ना क्योंकर के लिया है “दाग़” का दिल
ये रक़म ना हाथ लगती ना ये इफ़्तिख़ार होता


*.....................दागदेहलवी....................*

----------


## Sameerchand

रंज की जब गुफ्तगू होने लगी
आप से तुम तुम से तू होने लगी

चाहिए पैगामाबर दोनों तरफ़
लुत्फ़ क्या जब दू-बा-दू होने लगी

मेरी रुसवाई की नौबत आ गई
उनकी शोहरत कू-बा-कू होने लगी

नाज़िर बड़ गई है इस कदर
आरजू की आरजू होने लगी

अब तो मिल कर देखिये क्या रंग हो
फिर हमारी जुस्तजू होने लगी

'दाग' इतराए हुए फिरते हैं आप
शायद उनकी आबरू होने लगी


_[__पैगामाबर__ :_ _messenger__;_ _दू__-__बा__-__दू__ :_ _face__to__face__]
__[__रुसवाई__ :_ _बदनामी__;_ _कू__-__बा__-__कू__ :_ _गली__-__गली__]
__[__नाजिर_: _seeing__observant__]


_*.....................दागदेहलवी....................*

----------


## Sameerchand

या मुझे अफ़सर-ए-शाहा न बनाया होता
या मेरा ताज गड़ाया न बनाया होता

खाकसारी के लिए गरचे बनाया था मुझे
काश ख़ाक-ए-दर-ए-जानाँ न बनाया होता

नशा-ए-इश्क का गर ज़र्फ़ दिया था मुझ को
उम्र का तंग न पैमाना बनाया होता

अपना दीवाना बनाया मुझे होता तूने
क्यों खिरदमंद बनाया न बनाया होता

शोला-ए-हुस्न चमन में न दिखाया उस ने
वरना बुलबुल को भी परवाना बनाया होता

रोज़-ए-मामूरा-ए-दुनिया में खराबी है 'ज़फर'
ऐसी बस्ती से तो वीराना बनाया होता


*................ज़फर..................*

----------


## Sameerchand

लगता नहीं है जी मेरा उजड़े दयार में
किस की बनी है आलम-ऐ-नापायेदार में

कह दो इन हसरतों से कहीं और जा बसें
इतनी जगह कहाँ है दिल-ऐ-दागदार में

उम्र-ऐ-दराज़ मांग कर लाये थे चार दिन
दो आरजू में कट गए दो इंतज़ार में

कितना है बदनसीब "ज़फर" दफन के लिए
दो गज ज़मीन भी न मिली कू-ऐ-यार में



*................ज़फर..................*

----------


## Sameerchand

हमने दुनिया में आके क्या देखा
देखा जो कुछ सो ख्वाब-सा देखा

है तो इंसान ख़ाक का पुतला
लेक पानी का बुलबुला देखा

खूब देखा जहाँ के खूबान को
एक तुझ सा न दूसरा देखा

एक दम पर हवा न बाँध हबाब
दम को दम भर में यां हवा देखा

न हुए तेरी ख़ाक-ऐ-पा हम ने
ख़ाक में आप को मिला देखा

अब न दीजिये "ज़फर" किसी को दिल
की जिसे देखा बेवफा देखा


*................ज़फर..................*

----------


## Sameerchand

तुम न आए एक दिन का वादा कर दो दिन तलक
हम पड़े तडपा किए दो दो पहर दो दो दिन तलक

दर्द-ऐ-दिल अपना सुनाता हूँ कभी जो एक दिन
रहता है उस नाज़नीन को दर्द-ऐ-सर दो दिन तलक

देखते हैं ख्वाब में जिस दिन किसू की चश्म-ऐ-मस्त
रहते हैं हम दो जहाँ से बेखबर दो दिन तलक

गर यकीन हो ये हमें आएगा तू दो दिन के बाद
तो जियें हम और इस उम्मीद पर दो दिन तलक

क्या सबब क्या वास्ता क्या काम था बतलाइये
घर से जो निकले न अपने तुम "ज़फ़र" दो दिन तलक


*................ज़फर..................*

----------


## pathfinder

दोस्तों मुझे इस गज़ल के शायर का नाम पता नहीं है ,यदि किसी को पता हो तो अवश्य बताईयेगा |


ये किसका तसव्वुर है ,ये किसका फसाना है ,
जो अश्क हैं आँखों में तस्बीह का दाना है ,

आँखों में नमी सी है चुप चुप से वो बैठे हैं ,
नाज़ुक सी निगाहों में नाज़ुक सा फसाना है ,

ये इश्क नहीं आसां बस इतना समझ लीजे 
इक आग का दरिया है और डूब के जाना है ,

या वो थे खफा हम से या हम थे खफा उनसे ,
कल उनका जमाना था आज अपना जमाना है |

----------


## pathfinder

अपने ख़्वाबों में तुझे जिसने भी देखा होगा
आँख खुलते ही तुझे ढूँढने निकला होगा

ज़िन्दगी सिर्फ़ तेरे नाम से मन्सूब रहे
जाने कितने ही दिमाग़ों ने ये सोचा होगा

दोस्त हम उसको ही पैग़ाम-ए-करम समझेंगे
तेरी फ़ुर्क़त का जो जलता हुआ लम्हा होगा

दामन-ए-ज़ीस्त में अब कुछ भी नहीं है बाक़ी
मौत आयी तो यक़ीनन  उसे धोखा होगा

रौशनी जिससे उतर आई लहू में मेरे
ऐ मसीहा वो मेरा ज़ख़्म-ए-तमन्ना होगा

..................... अब्बास अली दाना ...................

----------


## pathfinder

दोस्तों इस गज़ल का अधिकांश भाग फारसी भाषा में है ,फिर भी इसलिए प्रस्तुत की जा रही है क्यूंकि फोरम पर कुछ "खास" सदस्य कुछ "खास" ही  चाहते हैं |

ज़िहाल -ए मिस्कीं मकुन तगाफुल दुराए नैना बनाए बतियां
कि ताब-ए हिज्राँ नदारम ऐ जां न लेहो काहे लगाए छतियाँ 

शबान -ए हिज्राँ दरज़ चू ज़ुल्फ़-वा - रोज़-ए- वसलत चो उम्र कोतह
सखि पिया को जो मैं न देखूं तो कैसे काटूं अंधेरी रतियां

यकायक अज़ दिल दो चश्म ए जादू ब सद फरेबम बाबुर्द तस्कीं
किसे पड़ी है जो जा सुनावे पियारे पी को हमारी बतियां

चो शम्माँ सोज़ां चो ज़र्रा हैरां हमेशा गिरयां बे इश्क आं मेह 
न नींद नैना ना अंग चैना ना आप आवें न भेजें पतियां

बहक्क़-ए रोज़-ए विसाल-ए दिलबर कि दाद मारा गरीब ख़ुसरो
सपेट मन के वराये राखूं जो जाये पाँव पिया के खटियां |

............अमीर खुसरो ........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्तों इस गज़ल का अधिकांश भाग फारसी भाषा में है ,फिर भी इसलिए प्रस्तुत की जा रही है क्यूंकि फोरम पर कुछ "खास" सदस्य कुछ "खास" ही  चाहते हैं |
> 
> दोस्तों इस गज़ल का अधिकांश भाग फारसी भाषा में है ,फिर भी इसलिए प्रस्तुत की जा रही है क्यूंकि फोरम पर कुछ "खास" सदस्य कुछ "खास" ही  चाहते हैं |
> 
> ज़िहाल -ए मिस्कीं मकुन तगाफुल दुराए नैना बनाए बतियां
> कि ताब-ए हिज्राँ नदारम ऐ जां न लेहो काहे लगाए छतियाँ 
> 
> शबान -ए हिज्राँ दरज़ चू ज़ुल्फ़-वा - रोज़-ए- वसलत चो उम्र कोतह
> सखि पिया को जो मैं न देखूं तो कैसे काटूं अंधेरी रतियां
> ...


पाथ जी इसका अर्थ भी बता देगे तो मजा आ जायेगा जी

----------


## Sameerchand

> दोस्तों मुझे इस गज़ल के शायर का नाम पता नहीं है ,यदि किसी को पता हो तो अवश्य बताईयेगा |
> 
> 
> ये किसका तसव्वुर है ,ये किसका फसाना है ,
> जो अश्क हैं आँखों में तस्बीह का दाना है ,
> 
> आँखों में नमी सी है चुप चुप से वो बैठे हैं ,
> नाज़ुक सी निगाहों में नाज़ुक सा फसाना है ,
> 
> ...


*पाथ जी, यह "जिगर मोरदाबादी" का ग़ज़ल हैं. लेकिन यह  मुकम्मल (सम्पूर्ण) नहीं हैं.  मुकम्मल (सम्पूर्ण) ग़ज़ल मैं निचे वाली पोस्ट में लिख रहा हूँ. आशा करता हूँ, आपको इस पर कोई आपत्ति नहीं होगी..*

----------


## Sameerchand

*इक लफ्ज़-ए-मुहब्बत का अदना सा फ़साना है
सिमटे तो दिल-ए-आशिक फैले तो ज़माना है

ये किस का तस्सवुर है ये किस का फ़साना है
जो अश्क है आँखों में तस्बीह का दाना है


हम इश्क के मारों का इतना ही फ़साना है
रोने को नहीं कोई हसने को ज़माना है

वो और वफ़ा दुश्मन मानेगे न माना है
सब दिल की शरारत है आँखों का बहाना है

क्या हुस्न ने समझा है क्या इश्क़ ने जाना है 
हम खाकनसीनों की ठोकर में ज़माना है

वो हुस्न-ओ-जमाल उनका ये इश्क़-ओ-शबाब अपना 
जीने की तमन्ना है मरने का ज़माना है

या वो थे खफा हम से या हम थे खफा उन से 
कल उन का ज़माना था आज अपना ज़माना है

अश्कों के तबस्सुम में आहों के तरन्नुम में
मासूम मोहब्बत का मासूम फसाना है


आँखों में नमी सी है चुप-चुप से वो बैठे हैं 
नाज़ुक सी निगाहों में नाज़ुक सा फसाना है

है इश्क़-ए-जुनूं पेशा हाँ इश्क़-ए-जुनूं पेशा
आज एक सितमगर को हंस हंस के रुलाना है

ये इश्क़ नहीं आसां इतना तो समझ लीजे 
इक आग का दरिया है और डूब के जाना है

आंशु तो बहोत से हैं आँखों में 'जिगर' लेकिन 
बिन्ध जाए सो मोती है रह जाए सो दाना है



------------जिगर मोरदाबादी--------------*

**[तस्सवुर = imagination, फ़साना = story, तस्बीह का दाना = bead of a rosary ]
**[तबस्सुम = smile, तरन्नुम = music ]
**[हुस्न-ओ-जमाल = beauty & beauty ; इश्क़-ओ-शबाब = love & youth]
**[खाकनसीनों = one who stays in dirt]

----------


## Ranveer

एक आदमी 
रोटी बोलता है 
एक आदमी रोटी खाता है ,
एक तीसरा आदमी भी है 
जो न रोटी बोलता है , न खाता है 
मै पूछता हूँ , ये तीसरा आदमी कौन है ?
मेरे देश की संसद मौन है !

(धूमिल की अंतिम रचना )

----------


## Alaick

> *पाथ जी, यह "जिगर मोरदाबादी" का ग़ज़ल हैं. लेकिन यह  मुकम्मल (सम्पूर्ण) नहीं हैं.  मुकम्मल (सम्पूर्ण) ग़ज़ल मैं निचे वाली पोस्ट में लिख रहा हूँ. आशा करता हूँ, आपको इस पर कोई आपत्ति नहीं होगी..*


शायर का सही नाम जिगर मुरादाबादी है, मित्र !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> एक आदमी 
> रोटी *बोलता* है 
> एक आदमी रोटी खाता है ,
> एक तीसरा आदमी भी है 
> जो न रोटी *बोलता* है , न खाता है 
> मै पूछता हूँ , ये तीसरा आदमी कौन है ?
> मेरे देश की संसद मौन है !
> 
> (धूमिल की अंतिम रचना )


*थोड़े से शब्दों में सटीक बात कह दी है लेखक ने*!*मित्र शायद यहाँ रोटी 'बेलता' है! संभव हो तो देखकर बताएं!*

----------


## Alaick

> *थोड़े से शब्दों में सटीक बात कह दी है लेखक ने*!*मित्र शायद यहाँ रोटी 'बेलता' है! संभव हो तो देखकर बताएं!*


आपकी बात सही है भारतजी ! कविता का सही रूप यह है -

एक आदमी
रोटी बेलता है
एक आदमी रोटी खाता है
एक तीसरा आदमी भी है
जो न रोटी बेलता है, न रोटी खाता है
वह सिर्फ़ रोटी से खेलता है
मैं पूछता हूं--
'यह तीसरा आदमी कौन है ?'
मेरे देश की संसद मौन है।

----------


## pathfinder

एक सांध्य गीत बिटिया के नाम -प्रस्तुति -.......अवधेश कुमार जौहरी ....................



न मेंहदी लगी, न बजी शहनाई 
कैसी है राम देखो हमारी बिदाई

न मंडप न हथजोरी, जाता पीया ले के बलजोरी 
ये कैसा है निष्ठुर , ये कैसा कसाई 

न हंसी न ठिठोला, न किसी का मन डोला 
ये कैसा है रिवाज ,ये कैसी गोद भराई 

न बाजे है न गाजे ,न और कोई साज़ 
कैसे है शाजिन्दे , कैसी है इनकी बजाई 

न कपड़े है न मिष्ठान ,ये उल्टा है ,अनुष्ठान 
अरे, अम्मा तेरी ये आँखे क्यों भर आयीं 

अब न मै हुँ न मेरी यादें ,न कोई कस्में वादे 
अरे,बाबा कैसे तू कर पायेगा, मेरी भरपाई ? 

तुम क्यों दूर खड़े हो , उम्र में तो बड़े हो 
लो कर लो भैय्या तुम भी, अपनी धर्म निभाई 

बिटिया थी ,जा रही हूँ ,बस अब यही गा रही हूँ 
क्या यही है, राम तेरे इस जग की रूसवाई ? 

न झगड़ा न प्यार, न कोई मान मनुहार 
मै कैसे न छोड़ जाऊं ,मेरे जीवन की कमाई 


.......अवधेश कुमार जौहरी ....................

----------


## Sameerchand

> एक सांध्य गीत बिटिया के नाम -प्रस्तुति -.......अवधेश कुमार जौहरी ....................
> 
> 
> 
> न मेंहदी लगी, न बजी शहनाई 
> कैसी है राम देखो हमारी बिदाई
> 
> न मंडप न हथजोरी, जाता पीया ले के बलजोरी 
> ये कैसा है निष्ठुर , ये कैसा कसाई 
> ...


*बहूत खूब............लाजवाब..*

----------


## Sameerchand

> शायर का सही नाम जिगर मुरादाबादी है, मित्र !


*आप सही हैं मित्र....स्पेल्लिंग मिस्टेक हो गयी हैं....सुधारने के लिए धन्यवाद..*

----------


## umabua

अरे वाह, यहाँ तो ग़ज़लों का खज़ाना छिपा हुआ है. अंतिम गीत पढ़ कर तो आँखे भर आयीं.

----------


## pathfinder

आँखों ही आँखों में यूँ न रोया करो
कभी खुल के भी दामन भिगोया करो

ज़ुल्फ़ चेहरे से हटा दो ,या हटा दू मैं खुद ?
नूर के रहते इतना, ना अँधेरा करो

साकी मैं बन के फिर पिलाने चला
रोक के साँस मैं मयखाने चला

उनके लरजते हैं आँसू लड़खड़ाते है पैर
कमज़र्फ को शराब न पिलाया करो

प्रेम को खुद खुदा वाले माने खुदा
चोट खा के भी दिल से जो नहीं है जुदा

हम दीवानों के महफ़िल में आते तो हो
ज़ख्म को देख के न मुस्कुराया करो

दिल ने पूजा जिसे भागवान की तरह
पेश आये वो अनजान की तरह

तुमसे ही रौशन हैं हम, हमारे सभी
दीप बन के जलो, घर को न जलाया करो

जिनको ज़माने की सारी ख़ुशी मिल गयी
दिल के गुलशन में कोई कली खिल गयी

आप हँसते है ,हँसाने का सही वक़्त है
उनके दुःख पर न हंसो, न हंसाया करो

आपको जानता तो हूँ पहचानता नहीं
जो बात दिल में थी ,कभी न कही

गर निकाल न सको तुम भंवर से हमेँ
समन्दर में लाके ,न दामन छुड़ाया करो

.............................. अवधेश कुमार जोहरी ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

उसने सुकूत-ए-शब में भी अपना पयाम रख दिया 
हिज्र की रात बाम पर माह-ए-तमाम रख दिया 


आमद-ए-दोस्त की नवीद कू-ए-वफ़ा में आम थी 
मैं ने भी इक चिराग़-सा दिल सर-ए-शाम रख दिया 


देखो ये मेरे ख़्वाब थे देखो ये मेरे ज़ख़्म हैं 
मैंने तो सब हिसाब-ए-जाँ बरसर-ए-आम रख दिया 


उसने नज़र नज़र में ही ऐसे भले सुख़न कहे 
मैंने तो उस के पाँवों में सारा कलाम रख दिया 


शिद्दत-ए-तिश्नगी में भी ग़ैरत-ए-मैकशी रही 
उसने जो फेर ली नज़र मैंने भी जाम रख दिय 


और 'फ़राज़' चाहिये कितनी मुहब्बतें तुझे 
के माओँ ने तेरे नाम पर बच्चों का नाम रख दिया


................. अहमद फराज़ ....................

----------


## pathfinder

उस को जुदा हुए भी ज़माना बहुत हुआ
अब क्या कहें ये क़िस्सा पुराना बहुत हुआ

ढलती न थी किसी भी जतन से शब-ए-फ़िराक़
ऐ मर्ग-ए-नागहाँ तेरा आना बहुत हुआ

हम ख़ुल्द से निकल तो गये हैं पर ऐ ख़ुदा
इतने से वाक़ये का फ़साना बहुत हुआ

अब हम हैं और सारे ज़माने की दुश्मनी
उस से ज़रा–सा रब्त बढ़ाना बहुत हुआ

अब क्यों न ज़िन्दगी पे मुहब्बत को वार दें 
इस आशिक़ी में जान से जाना बहुत हुआ 

अब तक तो दिल क दिल से ताअर्रुफ़ न हो सका
माना कि उस से मिलना मिलाना बहुत हुआ 

क्या क्या न हम ख़राब हुए हैं मगर ये दिल 
ऐ याद-ए-यार तेरा ठिकाना बहुत हुआ

कहता था नासेहों से मेरे मुंह न आईओ
फिर क्या था एक हू का बहाना बहुत हुआ

लो फिर तेरे लबों पे उसी बेवफ़ा का ज़िक्र 
अह्मद 'फ़राज़' तुझ से कहा ना बहुत हुआ


................. अहमद फराज़ ..................................

----------


## pathfinder

तू पास भी हो तो दिल बेक़रार अपना है 
के हम को तेरा नहीं इन्तज़ार अपना है 

मिले कोई भी तेरा ज़िक्र छेड़ देते हैं 
के जैसे सारा जहाँ राज़दार अपना है 


वो दूर हो तो बजा तर्क-ए-दोस्ती का ख़याल 
वो सामने हो तो कब इख़्तियार अपना है 


ज़माने भर के दुखों को लगा लिया दिल से 
इस आसरे पे के इक ग़मगुसार अपना है 


'फ़राज़' राहत-ए-जाँ भी वही है क्या कीजे 
वो जिस के हाथ से सीनाफ़िग़ार अपना है


................. अहमद फराज़ ..................

----------


## pathfinder

दिल है आईना-ए-हैरत से दो-चार आज की रात
ग़म-ए-दौराँ में है अक्स-ए-ग़म-ए-यार आज की रात

आतिश-ए-गुल को दामन से हवा देती है
दीदनी है रविश-ए-मौज-ए-बहार आज की रात

आज की रात का महमाँ है मल्बूस-ए-हरीर
इस चमन-ज़ार में उगते हैं शरर आज की रात

मैंने फ़रहाद के आग़ोश में ह्सीरीं देखी
मैंने परवेज़ को देखा सर-ए-दार आज की रात

जो चमन सर्फ़-ए-ख़िज़ाँ हैं वो बुलाते हैं मुझे
मुझे फ़ुर्सत नहीं ऐ जान-ए-बहार आज की रात


दर-ए-यज़दाँ पे भी झुकती नहीं इस वक़्त जबीं
मुझ से आँखें न लड़ा ??? आज की रात

मशाल-ए-शेर का लाया हूँ चढ़ावा "आबिद"
जगमगातें हैं शहीदों के मज़ार आज की रात

.................. आबिद हुसैन "आबिद" .......................

----------


## pathfinder

वो भी क्या लोग थे आसान थी राहें जिनकी
बन्द आँखें किये इक सिम्त चले जाते थे
अक़्ल-ओ-दिल ख़्वाब-ओ-हक़ीक़त की न उल्झन न ख़लिश
मुख़्तलिफ़ जलवे निगाहों को न बहलाते थे


इश्क़ सादा भी था बेख़ुद भी जुनूँपेशा भी
हुस्न को अपनी अदाओं पे हिजाब आता था
फूल खिलते थे तो फूलों में नशा होता था
रात ढलती थी तो शीशों पे शबाब आता था


चाँदनी कैफ़असर रूहअफ़्ज़ा होती थी
अब्र आता था तो बदमस्त भी हो जाते थे
दिन में शोरिश भी हुआ करती थी हहंगामे भी
रात की गोद में मूँह ढाँप के सो जाते थे


नर्म रौ वक़्त के धारे पे सफ़ीने थे रवाँ
साहिल-ओ-बह्र के आईन न बदलते थे कभी
नाख़ुदाओं पे भरोसा था मुक़द्दर पे यक़ीं
चादर-ए-आब से तूफ़ान न उबलते थे कभी


हम के तूफ़ानों के पाले भी सताये भी हैं
बर्क़-ओ-बाराँ में वो ही शम्में जलायें कैसे
ये जो आतिशकदा दुनिया में भड़क उट्ठा है
आँसुओं से उसे हर बार बुझायें कैसे


कर दिया बर्क़-ओ-बुख़ारात ने महशर बर्पा
अपने दफ़्तर में लिताफ़त के सिवा कुछ भी नहीं
घिर गये वक़्त की बेरहम कशाकश में मगर
पास तहज़ीब की दौलत के सिवा कुछ भी नहीं


ये अंधेरा ये तलातुम ये हवाओं का ख़रोश
इस में तारों की सुबुक नर्म ज़िया क्या करती
तल्ख़ी-ए-ज़ीस्त से कड़वा हुआ आशिक़ का मिज़ाज
निगाह-ए-यार की मासूम अदा क्या करती


सफ़र आसान था तो मन्ज़िल भी बड़ी रौशन थी
आज किस दर्जा पुरअसरार हैं राहें अपनी
कितनी परछाइयाँ आती हैं तजल्ली बन कर
कितने जल्वों से उलझती हैं निगाहें अपनी

........................ आले अहमद सुरूर........................

----------


## pathfinder

हार जाने की कामरानी पर               
दास्तां लिख रहा हूँ पानी पर

 आपने दिल मेरा जो तोड़ा है
शुक्र करता हूँ मेहरबानी पर

 कुछ निशां देखता हूँ मै अपने
आपकी बेनिशां निशानी पर

 लुत्फ़ क्या क्या मिला है क्या बोलूं
 ज़ायके मर्ग़ेनागहानी  पर                   

 जो अभी तक नहीं कही तुमने
रो रहा हूँ उसी कहानी पर

 लो छाँव अब शजर ने मांगी है        
शम्स की सोज़ेबेकरानी पर            

 लो अहमकाना हो गई है ख़िरद       
लो इश्क़ आ गया रवानी पर

 ये इश्क़ है या है फ़रेबेक़ज़ा         
बात अटकी है दर्मियानी पर

 निसार जानोदिल किये हमने
तेरी नज़रों की हुक्मरानी पर        

 अहलेदुनिया है और है ‘रोहित’        
कैसा उतरा है तुर्कमानी पर         

...................... रोहित जैन ...................


 कामरानी = Success
ज़ायका – Pleasure
मर्ग़-ए-नागहानी – Sudden Death
शजर – Tree
शम्स – Sun
सोज़ – Heat
बेकरानी – Limitless/unbound
अहमकाना – Foolish
ख़िरद – Wisdom
फ़रेबेक़ज़ा – Illusion of Death
हुक्मरानी – Rule
अहलेदुनिया – People of the world
तुर्कमानी – Rebel

----------


## monieda

रिफअत ख़याल में है न वुसअत नज़र में है 
महदूद हुस्ने यार दिले बे खबर में है

वरगस्तगी ए किस्मते वाइज नज़र में है 
सब मैकदे में और वो बेचारा घर में है   

मंजिल को पा के भी न कदम मुतमईन हुए 
किस दर्ज़ा पुख्तगी मेरे, अज्मे सफ़र में है  

देरीना गफलतों को ज़रा याद कर के देख 
इक शख्स अज़नबी सा तेरी रहगुज़र में है 

बैठा हूँ सर झुकाए हुए उसकी बज़्म में 
शायद मेरी नज़र भी हुजूमे नज़र में है 

दुनिया न जिसको देख सकी आज तक 'शकील'
मुझको ये नाज़ है कि वो मेरी नज़र में है

------------------------------शकील बदायूँनी  

रिफअत ख़याल में.... विचारों की बुलंदी में| 
वुसअत नज़र में..... नज़र की विशालता |
महदूद .... सीमित | 
वरगस्तगी ए किस्मते वाइज..... धर्मोपदेशक का अभागापन |
मुतमईन .... संतुष्ट | पुख्तगी .... दृढता, मजबूती  |
अज्मे-सफ़र ... यात्रा के संकल्प | देरीना... पिछली |
गफलतों .... विमुखताओं, मतभेदों |  
हुजूमे नज़र में .... नज़रों के समूह में |

----------


## King mantoo

बहुत ही बढिया

----------


## monieda

पूछते हो तो सुनो, कैसे बसर होती है 
दिन है खैरात के, सदके की सहर होती है

साँस  लेने को तो जीना नहीं कहते या रब!
दिल ना दुखे, न अब आस्तीन तर होती है 

जैसे जागी हुयी आँखों में चुभें कांच के ख्वाब 
रात इस  तरह दीवानों की बसर होती है

गम ही दुश्मन है मेरा, गम को दिल ढूंढता है 
एक लम्हे को जुदाई  भी अगर होती है 

एक मरकज़ को तलाशे एक भटकती खुशबू 
कभी मंजिल कभी तहमीदे सफ़र होती  है 

------------मीना कुमारी 'नाज़'

----------


## jaileo

अब भी झरते हैं हरसिंगार,
अब भी गिरती हैं निम्कौड़ियाँ,
अब भी घर के पिछवाड़े में आते हैं बेर,
अब भी गिरते हैं आँगन में जामुन टप टप, 
अब भी यूँही उग आता है द्वारे पे कुकुरमुत्ता,
भंग, जंगली पौधा, और 
जंगली घास भी उग आती है यूँही
अब भी उगता है सूरज, जलती है आग,
दहकते हैं पलाश अब भी...

खत्म नहीं हुयी है धरती 
बचा है नीला आसमान,
नीला समन्दर बचा है,
बची हैं नदियाँ,
पहाड़ बचे हैं, बची है गीली मिटटी,
गीली रेत भी बची है
फूल भी बचे हैं,
बचे हैं सपने, बचे हैं अपने
अब भी......

बची है बंच्चो की हंसी,
उनकी हंसी में रंग बचे हैं, 
खुशबू बची है, 
खुशबू में बसा  माँ का दुपट्टा बचा है,
बची है उसके हाथ की रोटी, अनकहा प्यार 
बचा है बाप का, उसके आँखोंकी 
चमक बची है
बचा है महबूब का पहला बोसा, 
उसमें लिपटा नशा बचा है
बचे हैं उस्ताद, कवि बचा है, 
बची है कविता, शब्द बचे हैं, 
दोस्त बचे हैं अब भी, दीवाने बचे हैं, 
बची है दुनिया 
बचे हो तुम और मैं, 


आओ की इस से पहले ये खत्म होजायें,
मिलके बचा लें इन्हें, 
बचा लें दुनिया, 
बचा लें सपने, 
बचा लें आग
कवि विलोम...

----------


## monieda

> अब भी झरते हैं हरसिंगार,
> अब भी गिरती हैं निम्कौड़ियाँ,
> अब भी घर के पिछवाड़े में आते हैं बेर,
> अब भी गिरते हैं आँगन में जामुन टप टप, 
> अब भी यूँही उग आता है द्वारे पे कुकुरमुत्ता,
> भंग, जंगली पौधा, और 
> जंगली घास भी उग आती है यूँही
> अब भी उगता है सूरज, जलती है आग,
> दहकते हैं पलाश अब भी...
> --------कवि विलोम...


बहुत सुन्दर प्रकृति चित्रण है दोस्त ...शुक्रिया |

----------


## monieda

याद करना हर घड़ी उस  यार का
है वजीफा मुझ दिल ए बीमार का 

आरज़ू ए चश्मा ए कौसर नहीं 
तिशनलब हूँ शरबत ए दीदार का      

आकबत क्या होवेगा मालुम नहीं 
दिल हुआ है मुब्तिला दिलदार का 

क्या कहें तारीफ़ दिल है बेनजीर 
हर्फ़ हर्फ़ उस मखज़न  ए इसरार का 

गर हुआ है तालिब ए आज़ादगी 
बंद मत हो सुब्बा ओ जुन्नार का  

मसनद ए गुल मंजिल ए शबनम हुई 
देख रुतबा दीद ए बेदार का 

ऐ 'वली' हो न सजन पर निसार 
मुद्दा है चश्म ए गौहर बार का 
------------वली मोहम्मद वली

----------


## monieda

वो सब में हम को बार ए दीगर देखते रहे 
हम उन का इंतखाब ए नज़र देखते रहे  

दामन बचा के अश्कों से वो तो निकल गए 
हम देर तक ज़मीं पर गुहर देखते रहे

हम बेनियाज़ बैठे हुए उन के बज़्म में 
औरों की बंदगी का असर देखते रहे 

आयी सहर तो और बढ़ा बिजलियों का जोर 
शब् भर हम इन्तिजारे सहर देखते रहे 

शोलों की ज़द पर सभी थे, किसको पुकारते
हर सिम्त खिरमनों में शरर देखते रहे

क्योंकर संभालते हमें वो नाखुदा जो खुद 
साहिल की अफीयत से भंवर देखते रहे 

मंजिल की धुन में आबलाप चल खड़े हुए
और शह सवार गर्द ए सफ़र देखते रहे 
------------हाशिम रज़ा

----------


## monieda

ये इश्क ओ तरब   के मतवाले, बेकार की बातें करते हैं
पायल के ग़मों का इल्म नहीं, झंकार की बातें करते हैं 

नाहक है हवस के बन्दों को, नज्जारा ए फितरत का दावा 
आँखों में नहीं है बेताबी, दीदार की बातें करते हैं 

कहते हैं उन्ही को दुश्मने दिल, नाम उन्ही का नासेह भी 
वो लोग जो रह कर साहिल पर, मझधार की बातें करते हैं 

पहुंचे हैं जो अपनी मंजिल पर, उनको तो नहीं कुछ नाज़े सफ़र
चलने की जीमने ताब नहीं, रफ़्तार की बातें करते हैं  
  ---------------- सुदर्शन फाकिर

----------


## monieda

मेरे नसीब ने जब मुझसे इंतिकाम लिया 
कहाँ कहाँ तेरी यादों ने हाथ थाम लिया 

फजां की आँख भर आयी, हवा का रंग उड़ा 
सुकूते शाम ने चुपके से तेरा नाम लिया 

वो मैं नहीं था, कि इक हर्फ़ भी न कह पाया
बेबसी थी कि जिसने तेरा सलाम लिया 

हर एक खुशी ने तेरे गम की आबरू रख ली 
हर एक खुशी से तेरे गम ने इंतिकाम लिया 

वो मारिका था, कि फतहो शिकस्त भी न मिली 
जब नामुराद ने, क्या जाने किस से काम लिया 
-------------सैयद् मुसल्लाहुद्दीन 'शाज' तमकनत 

फजां.... वातावरण | सुकूते शाम .... संध्या की निस्तब्धता 
हर्फ़ ... शब्द | आबरू ... प्रतिष्ठा/लज्जा 
मारिका ... युद्ध/संग्राम | फतहो शिकस्त .... जय पराजय

----------


## monieda

जब वो मेरे करीब होते हैं
ख़ाक जल कर रकीब होते हैं 

रश्क आता है, उस मुकद्दर पर 
आप जिसके हबीब होते हैं 

आप हो, मय हो, और खल्वत हो
दिन ये किसको नसीब होते हैं 

जुल्म करते हैं और मुकरते हैं 
ये हसीं भी अजीब होते हैं 

सच है, चींटी की मौत आती है 
उसको जब पर नसीब होते हैं 

बोले, अशआर सुन के 'माईल' के 
ऐसे कुछ ही अदीब होते हैं 

---------------शशिमोहन बहल 'माईल' देहलवी 
रकीब---- दुश्मन /प्रतिद्वंदी 
रश्क ... ईर्ष्या | हबीब .... मित्र /प्रिय 
खल्वत .... एकांत | अशआर....शे'र का बहुवचन 
अदीब ... लेखक

----------


## pathfinder

उस शाम वो रुख़्सत का समाँ याद रहेगा
वो शहर वो कूचा वो मकाँ याद रहेगा

वो टीस कि उभरी थी इधर याद रहेगी
वो दर्द के उठा था यहाँ याद रहेगा

हम शौक़ के शोले की लपक भूल जायेंगे
वो शमा-ए-फ़सुर्दा का धुआँ याद रहेगा

कुछ मीर के अब्यात थे कुछ फ़ैज़ के मिसरे
इक दर्द का था जिन में बयाँ याद रहेगा

जाँ बख़्श सी थी उस गुलबर्ग की तरावात
वो लम्स-ए-अज़ीज़-ए-दो-जहाँ याद रहेगा

हम भूल सके हैं न तुझे भूल सकेंगे
तू याद रहेगा हमें हाँ याद रहेगा

......... इब्ने इन्शा ....................

----------


## pathfinder

न ग़ुबार में न गुलाब में मुझे  देखना
मेरे दर्द की आब-ओ-तब में मुझे  देखना

किसी वक़्त शाम मलाल में मुझे सोचना
कभी अपने दिल की किताब में मुझे देखना

किसी धुन में तुम भी जो बस्तियों को त्याग दो
इसी रह-ए-ख़ानाख़राब में मुझे देखना

किसी रात माह-ओ-नजूम से मुझे  पूछना
कभी अपनी चश्म पुरआब में मुझे  देखना

इसी दिल से हो कर गुज़र गये कई कारवाँ
की हिज्रतों के ज़ाब में मुझे  देखना

मैं न मिल सकूँ भी तो क्या हुआ के फ़साना हूँ
नई दास्ताँ नये बाब में मुझे देखना

मेरे ख़ार ख़ार सवाल में मुझे ढूँढना
मेरे गीत में मेरे ख़्वाब में मुझे  देखना

मेरे आँसुओं ने बुझाई थी मेरी तश्नगी
इसी बरगज़ीदा सहाब में मुझे  देखना

वही इक लम्हा दीद था के रुका रहा
मेरे रोज़-ओ-शब के हिसाब में मुझे देखना 

जो तड़प तुझे किसी आईने में न मिल सके
तो फिर आईने के जवाब में मुझे  देखना |

........ अदा जाफ़री ...............

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब तो घबरा के ये कहते हैं कि मर जायेंगे
मर गये पर न लगा जी तो किधर जायेंगे

सामने-चश्मे-गुहरबार[1] के, कह दो, दरिया
चढ़ के अगर आये तो नज़रों से उतर जायेंगे

ख़ाली ऐ चारागरों[2] होंगे बहुत मरहमदान
पर मेरे ज़ख्म नहीं ऐसे कि भर जायेंगे

पहुँचेंगे रहगुज़र-ए-यार तलक हम क्योंकर
पहले जब तक न दो-आलम[3] से गुज़र जायेंगे

आग दोजख़ की भी हो आयेगी पानी-पानी
जब ये आसी[4] अरक़-ए-शर्म[5] से तर जायेंगे

हम नहीं वह जो करें ख़ून का दावा तुझपर
बल्कि पूछेगा ख़ुदा भी तो मुकर जायेंगे

रुख़े-रौशन से नक़ाब अपने उलट देखो तुम
मेहरो-मह[6] नज़रों से यारों के उतर जायेंगे

'ज़ौक़' जो मदरसे के बिगड़े हुए हैं मुल्ला
उनको मैख़ाने में ले लाओ, सँवर जायेंगे

शब्दार्थ: 

1. मोती के समान आँसू बहाने वाली आँखें 
2. चिकित्सकों 
3. लोक-परलोक 
4. पाप करने वाला 
5. शर्म का पसीना 
6. सूरज और चन्द्रमा

----------


## pathfinder

हर एक हर्फ़-ए-आरज़ू को दास्ताँ किये हुए
ज़माना हो गया है उन को महमाँ किये हुए

सुरूर-ए-ऐश तल्ख़ि-ए-हयात ने भुला दिया
दिल-ए-हज़ीं है बेकसी को हिज्र-ए-जाँ किये हुए

कली कली को गुलिस्ताँ किये हुए वो आयेंगे
वो आयेंगे कली कली को गुलिस्ताँ किये हुए

सुकून-ए-दिल की राहतों को उन से माँग लूँ
सुकून-ए-दिल की राहतों को बेकराँ किये हुए

वो आयेंगे तो आयेंगे जुनून-ए-शौक़ उभारने
वो जायेंगे तो जायेंगे तबाहियाँ किये हुए

मैं उन की भी निगाह से छुपा के उन को देख लूँ
कि उन से भी है आज रश्क बदगुमाँ किये हुए

............. अदा जाफ़री ......................

----------


## pathfinder

आख़िरी टीस आज़माने को
जी तो चाहा था मुस्कुराने को

याद इतनी भी सख़्तजाँ तो नहीं
इक घरौंदा रहा है ढहाने को

संगरेज़ों में ढल गये आँसू
लोग हँसते रहे दिखाने को

ज़ख़्म-ए-नग़्मा भी लौ तो देता है
इक दिया रह गया जलाने को

जलने वाले तो जल बुझे आख़िर
कौन देता ख़बर ज़माने को

कितने मजबूर हो गये होंगे
अनकही बात मुँह पे लाने को

खुल के हँसना तो सब को आता है
लोग तरसते रहे इक बहाने को

रेज़ा रेज़ा बिखर गया इन्साँ
दिल की वीरानियाँ जताने को

हसरतों की पनाहगाहों में
क्या ठिकाने हैं सर छुपाने को

हाथ काँटों से कर लिये ज़ख़्मी
फूल बालों में इक सजाने को

आस की बात हो कि साँस आद
ये ख़िलौने हैं टूट जाने को

............. अदा जाफ़री ......................

----------


## SUNIL1107

लायी हयात[1], आये, क़ज़ा[2] ले चली, चले
अपनी ख़ुशी न आये न अपनी ख़ुशी चले

बेहतर तो है यही कि न दुनिया से दिल लगे
पर क्या करें जो काम न बे-दिल्लगी चले

कम होंगे इस बिसात[3] पे हम जैसे बद-क़िमार[4]
जो चाल हम चले सो निहायत बुरी चले

हो उम्रे-ख़िज़्र[5] भी तो भी कहेंगे ब-वक़्ते-मर्ग[6]
हम क्या रहे यहाँ अभी आये अभी चले

दुनिया ने किसका राहे-फ़ना में दिया है साथ
तुम भी चले चलो युँ ही जब तक चली चले

नाज़ाँ[7] न हो ख़िरद[8] पे जो होना है वो ही हो
दानिश[9] तेरी न कुछ मेरी दानिशवरी चले

जा कि हवा-ए-शौक़[10] में हैं इस चमन से 'ज़ौक़'
अपनी बला से बादे-सबा[11] अब कहीं चले

..................ज़ौक़.................  ......
शब्दार्थ: 

1. ज़िन्दगी 
2. मौत 
3. जुए के खेल में 
4. कच्चे जुआरी 
5. अमरता 
6. मृत्यु के समय 
7. घमंडी 
8. बुद्धि 
9. समझदार 
10. प्रेम की हवा 
11. सुबह की शीतल वायु

----------


## umabua

अजनबी ख्वाहिशें सीने में दबा भी न सकूँ
ऐसे जिद्दी हैं परिंदे के उड़ा भी न सकूँ

फूँक डालूँगा किसी रोज ये दिल की दुनिया
ये तेरा खत तो नहीं है कि जला भी न सकूँ

मेरी गैरत भी कोई शय है कि महफ़िल में मुझे
उसने इस तरह बुलाया है कि जा भी न सकूँ

इक न इक रोज कहीं ढ़ूँढ़ ही लूँगा तुझको
ठोकरें ज़हर नहीं हैं कि मैं खा भी न सकूँ

फल तो सब मेरे दरख्तों के पके हैं लेकिन
इतनी कमजोर हैं शाखें कि हिला भी न सकूँ

-राहत इन्दोरी

----------


## umabua

यहीं की थी मोहब्बत के सबक की इब्तदा मैंने 
यही की जुर्रत ए इज़हार ए हर्फ़ ए  मुद्दा मैंने 
यहीं देखे  थे इश्के नाज़ ओ अंदाज़े हया मैंने 
यहीं पहले सुनी थी दिल की धडकनों की सदा मैंने 
यही खेतों में पानी के किनारे याद है अब भी 

दिलों में इज्दहम ए आरजू लब बंद रहते थे 
नज़र से गुफ्तगू होती थी दम उल्फत का भरते थे 
ना माथे पर शिकन होती, ना जब तेवर बदलते थे 
खुदा भी मुस्कुरा देता था जब हम प्यार करते थे
यहीं खेतों में पानी के किनारे याद है अब भी 


वो क्या आता कि गोया दौर में जामे शराब आता
वो क्या आता कि रंगीली रागिनी रंगीन रबाब आता
मुझे रंगीनियों में रंगने वो रंगीन सहाब आता 
लबों कि में पिलाने झूमता मस्त ए शबाब आता 
यहीं खेतों में पानी के किनारे याद है अब भी 

हया कि बोझ से जब हर कदम पर लगाज़िशें होतीं 
फजां में मुन्तसर रंगीन बदन की लराज़िशें होतीं 
रबाब ए दिल के तारों में मुसलसिल जुम्बिशें होतीं 
खिफा ए राज के पुरलुत्फ  बहम कोशिशें  होतीं
यहीं खेतों में पानी के किनारे याद है अब भी

बला ए फ़िक्र ए फर्दा हम से कोसों दूर होती थी   
सुरूर ए सरमदी से ज़िन्दगी मामूर होती थी 
हमारी खिलवत ए मासूम रश्क ए टूर होती थी 
मलक झूला झूलते थे ग़ज़ल - ख्वाँ हूर होती थी
यहीं खेतों में पानी के किनारे याह है अब भी  


न अब वो खेत बाकी हैं, न वो आब ए रवां बाकी 
मगर उस ऐश ए रफ्ता का है इक धुन्धला निशां बाकी 

-मखदूम मोहिउदीन

----------


## umabua

कुछ तो रात का ग़म था लोगों कुछ मेरी तन्हाई थी
दिल तो मेरा अपना ही था लेकिन प्रीत पराई थी

अबके बरस ये कैसा मौसम कैसी रूत ये आई थी
बाहर सावन बरस रहा था अंदर मैं भर आई थी।

रस्ता जिसका तकते–तकते सावन सारा बीत गया
आनेवाले ने कहलाया मैं ज़ालिम हरजाई थी

बात अंधेरे में होती तो अपने ग़म को ढंक लेती
बाहर सूरज डूब रहा था आंख मेरी भर आई थी

आंसू आहें बिजली बादल और ये काले रंग तमाम
मैं अपनी किस्मत में लोगों रब से लिखवा लाई थी
-रुखसाना सिद्दीकी

----------


## umabua

किस कदर नादानियां दिन रात कर जाते हैं लोग
ज़ख्.म देते है दवा की बात कर जाते हैं लोग

आंखों में बस जाते हैं वो रोज़ काजल की तरह
बिन किसी मौसम के भी बरसात कर जाते हैं लोग

अब हमें रुसवाइयों का ख़ौफ़ क्योंकर हो भला
जब यही रुसवाइयां सौग़ात कर जाते हैं लोग

ग़ैर मेयारी–सी बातें खुलके कर सकते नहीं
कान में चुपके से घटिया बात कर जाते हैं लोग
-रुखसाना सिद्दीकी

----------


## umabua

इस तकलुफ़ का भी जवाब नहीं 
बेवफाई का कुछ हिसाब नहीं 

ख़त उसे मैं भी अब नहीं लिखती 
भेजता वो भी अब गुलाब नहीं 

आज पुरवाइयाँ सी चलती हैं 
जख्मे को आज मेरे ताब नहीं 

बस अँधेरा है और तन्हाई 
मेरी बाँहों में माहताब नहीं

पढ़ सकेगा न कोई अब हमको 
दिल हमारा है, ये किताब नहीं

----------


## umabua

ख्वाब जैसे ख्याल होते हैं
इश्क में ये कमाल होते हैं

एक नमूना हो ज़िन्दगी जिनकी 
लोग वो बे मिसाल होते हैं 

गम अजब हैं यहाँ सितारों के 
चाँद को भी मलाल होते हैं 

शब की तनहाइयों में अक्सर ही 
जलवा-गर सब ख्याल होते हैं

इश्क बर्बाद हो गया कैसे 
हुस्न से ये सवाल होते हैं

उनकी फुरक़त में रात दिन अब 
आजकल हम निढाल होते हैं

----------


## monieda

यूंही अज़नबी ना बना करो , कभी मुस्कुरा के मिला करो 
कभी सुन तो लो मेरा हाले दिल, कभी मुझसे कोइ गिला करो 

तेरी इक नज़र तेरी इक अदा, मेरे दिल को कर दिया लापता 
मेरे प्यार मेरे हमनवां, मेरे दिल की कोई दवा करो 

ये तरीके इश्क है, कुछ तो हो, या वफ़ा करो या जफा करो 
कोई फैसला तो तुम करो, कोई रस्म भी तो अदा करो 

न ही जीस्त  का कोई रास्ता, न ही खुदकुशी का हौसला 
मुझे प्यार दो, मुझे मार दो, कोई काम तुम भी किया करो

----------


## Alaick

> उस शाम वो रुख़्सत का समाँ याद रहेगा
> वो शहर वो कूचा वो मकाँ याद रहेगा
> 
> वो टीस कि उभरी थी इधर याद रहेगी
> वो दर्द के उठा था यहाँ याद रहेगा
> 
> हम शौक़ के शोले की लपक भूल जायेंगे
> वो शमा-ए-फ़सुर्दा का धुआँ याद रहेगा
> 
> ...


मित्र ! सूत्र के शीर्षक के अनुसार ग़ज़ल न तो सम्पूर्ण (मुकम्मल) है, न  सही और न तरतीब के लिहाज़ से उचित ! यहां तक कि कई लफ्ज़ तक गलत हैं ! सही  रूप प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूं-

इस शाम वो रुखसत का समां याद रहेगा
वो शहर, वो कूचा, वो मकां याद रहेगा 

वो टीस कि उभरी थी इधर, याद रहेगा 
वो दर्द कि उट्ठा था यहां याद रहेगा         

हम शौक़ के शोले की लपक भूल भी जाएं
वो शम्मा-फ़सुर्दा का धुआं याद रहेगा 

कुछ 'मीर' के अबियात थे कुछ 'फ़ैज़' के मिसरे 
इक दर्द का था जिनमें बयां, याद रहेगा     

आंखों में सुलगती हुई वहशत के जलू में
वो हैरतो-हसरत का जहां याद रहेगा 

जांबख्श-सी उस बर्गे-गुलेतर की तरावत
वो लम्से-अजीज़े-दो जहां याद रहेगा 

हम भूल सके हैं न तुझे भूल सकेंगे 
तू याद रहेगा हमें हां याद रहेगा

----------


## Alaick

> अरे वाह, यहाँ तो ग़ज़लों का खज़ाना छिपा हुआ है. अंतिम गीत पढ़ कर तो आँखे भर आयीं.


ग़ज़लों के खजाने में गीत देख कर आंखें भर आना लाजिमी ही है ! सच, आप बहुत संवेदनशील हैं ! :rofl:

----------


## umabua

आजादी में लहू लुहान है संविधान  हमारे मुल्क का
रहबर के वेश में मिल रहे हैं रहजन कोने कोने में  
इन्कलाब की आंधी में ये सरफरोशी का दौर है 
बगावत की आग फूंक रहे अमन के कोने कोने में 
शोलों पे जल उठे कदम, सूली पे चाहे निकले दम 
क़यामत के जैसे उभरेंगे हम, दुश्मन के कोने कोने में 
कानून के निजाम तक, है जेलों के अंजाम तक 
सरकश  तराने गूँज रहे हैं वतन के कोने कोने में 
ऐसे तो ज़िन्दगी सभी की, अमानतें हैं मौत की 
मिटती नहीं रूहें कभी, दफ़न के कोने कोने में  
मंहगाई में फूलों के बहुत गज़रे नीलाम हो रहे 
काँटों पे भंवरे रो रहे चमन के कोने कोने में 
लहू से प्यास बुझाने को, सत्ता के भूखे रहनुमा
नस्लों की माँ जला रहे, मिलन के कोने कोने में 
गौतम, नानक, गांधी के अरमानों को धता बता के
सरफिरे भटक रहे हैं फिर पतन को, कोने कोने में

----------


## umabua

शाम से आँख में नमी सी है
आज फिर आप की कमी सी है 


दफ़न कर दो हमें कि सांस मिले 
नब्ज़  कुछ देर से थमी सी है  


वक्त रहता नहीं कहीं टिक कर 
इसकी आदत भी आदमी सी है 


कोई रिश्ता नहीं रहा फिर भी 
इक तस्वीर लाजमी सी है 


गायक-जगजीत सिंह
रचनाकार-गुलजार

----------


## umabua

दिल के अफ़साने निगाहों की जुबान तक पहुँचे
बात चल निकली ही है अब देखें कहाँ तक पहुँचे 


सहमे  सहमे हुए जज़्बात ने अंगडाई ली 
सोये सोये से नगमात ने अंगडाई ली 
खुद से शरमाये हुए उनके जहाँ तक पहुँचे 
बात चल निकली ही है अब देखें कहाँ तक पहुँचे


जिनकी आँखों ने कई बार किये हम से सवाल 
उन की यादों से महकने लगे वीरान ख़याल 
ले के दामन में बहारें वो खिजाँ तक पहुँचे 
बात चल निकली ही है अब देखें कहाँ तक पहुँचे


गायिका . . नूरजहाँ
रचनाकार ... अहमद  राही

----------


## umabua

तुम इतना जो मुस्कुरा रहे हो
क्या गम है जिसको छुपा रहे हो 


आँखों में नमी, हँसी लबों पर
क्या हाल है, क्या दिखा रहे हो 
क्या गम है जिसको छुपा रहे हो 


बन जायेंगे ज़हर पीते पीते 
ये अश्क जो पिए जा रहे हो
क्या गम है जिसको छुपा रहे हो 


जिन जख्मों को वक्त भर चला है
तुम क्यों उनको छेड़ते जा रहे हो 
क्या गम है जिसको छुपा रहे हो 


रेखाओं का खेल है मुकद्दर 
रेखाओं से मात खा रहे हो 
क्या गम है जिसको छुपा रहे हो 


गायक.. जगजीत सिंह
रचनाकार -- कैफ़ी आजमी

----------


## umabua

हम तेरे शहर में आये हैं, मुसाफिर की तरह
सिर्फ एक बार मुलाक़ात का मौक़ा दे दे


मेरी मंजिल है कहाँ, मेरा ठिकाना है कहाँ 
सुबह तक तुझ से बिछड़ कर मुझे जाना है कहाँ 
सोचने के लिए एक रात का मौक़ा दे दे 
सिर्फ एक बार मुलाक़ात का मौक़ा दे दे


अपनी आंखों में छुपा रखे हैं जुगनू  मैंने
अपनी पलकों पे सजा रखे हैं आँसू मैंने
मेरी आँखों को भी बरसात का मौक़ा दे दे   
सिर्फ एक बार मुलाक़ात का मौक़ा दे दे


आज की रात मेरा दर्द ए मुहब्बत सुन ले 
कंपकंपाते हुए होंठों की शिकायत सुन ले 
आज इज़हार ए खयालात का मौक़ा दे दे 
सिर्फ एक बार मुलाक़ात का मौक़ा दे दे



भुलाना था तो ये इकरार  किया ही क्यूँ था
बेवफा तूने मुझे फिर प्यार किया ही क्यूँ था
सिर्फ दो चार सवालात का मौक़ा दे दे    
सिर्फ एक बार मुलाक़ात का मौक़ा दे दे



गायक-गुलाम अली
रचनाकार - कैसर उल जाफरी

----------


## umabua

> ग़ज़लों के खजाने में गीत देख कर आंखें भर आना लाजिमी ही है ! सच, आप बहुत संवेदनशील हैं ! :rofl:


आपका व्यंग्य और उपहास हमें चोट दे गया  है डार्क सेंट सर . मुझे पता है कि अभी ऐसी बहुत सी चोटें मुझे सहनी ही होंगी यदि आप सभी के बीच में रहना है तो. सहने की सीमा तक मैं अवश्य आप सभी के  मध्य रहूँगी. आभार आपका.

----------


## Alaick

> आपका व्यंग्य और उपहास हमें चोट दे गया  है डार्क सेंट सर . मुझे पता है कि अभी ऐसी बहुत सी चोटें मुझे सहनी ही होंगी यदि आप सभी के बीच में रहना है तो. सहने की सीमा तक मैं अवश्य आप सभी के  मध्य रहूँगी. आभार आपका.


मैं आपसे अत्यंत विनम्रतापूर्वक हार्दिक खेद प्रकट कर रहा हूं ! मैं  क्षमाप्रार्थी हूं कि मैं यह अनुमान नहीं लगा पाया कि किसी अन्य की गलती का  उपहास आप अपने दिल पर ले लेंगी ! सूत्र का शीर्षक है 'मुकम्मल ग़ज़ल' और  पेश हो रहे हों गीत, नज़्म, रुबाइयां और कतआत तो यह मुझे अटपटा लगता है ! आप  मुझे कृपया क्षमा करें और यह ज़ाहिर करने के लिए कि आपने मुझे माफ़ कर दिया  है, आप यह वादा करें कि विलग होने की बात आप कभी नहीं करेंगी, अन्यथा मैं  स्वयं को आजीवन गुनाहगार मानता रहूंगा !

----------


## pathfinder

> मित्र ! सूत्र के शीर्षक के अनुसार ग़ज़ल न तो सम्पूर्ण (मुकम्मल) है, न  सही और न तरतीब के लिहाज़ से उचित ! यहां तक कि कई लफ्ज़ तक गलत हैं ! सही  रूप प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूं-


मित्र,संशोधन के लिए हार्दिक आभार ,आशा है भविष्य मे भी आपका मार्गदर्शन प्राप्त होता रहेगा |

----------


## Alaick

> मित्र,संशोधन के लिए हार्दिक आभार ,आशा है भविष्य मे भी आपका मार्गदर्शन प्राप्त होता रहेगा |


अवश्य ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## umabua

करोगे याद तो हर बात याद आयेगी 
गुजरते वक्त की हर मौज ठहर जायेगी 

यह चाँद बीते ज़मानों का आइना होगा 
भटकते अब्र में चेहरा कोई बना होगा 
उदास राह कोई दास्ताँ सुनाएगी 
करोगे याद तो हर बात याद आयेगी 

बरसता भीगता मौसम धुआँ धुआँ होगा 
पिघलती शम्मों पे दिल का मेरे गुमाँ होगा
हथेलियों  की हिना याद कुछ दिलायेगी
करोगे याद तो हर बात याद आयेगी  

_गले के मोड़ पे सूना सा कोई दरवाज़ा_ 
_तरसती आँखों से रस्ता किसका देखेगा_
_निगाह दूर तलक जाके लौट आयेगी_
_करोगे याद तो हर बात याद आयेगी _ 

_गायक  – भूपिंदर_
_रचनाकार  – बशर  नवाज़_

----------


## umabua

होशवालों को खबर क्या, बेखुदी क्या चीज है
इश्क कीजे फिर समझिये, ज़िन्दगी क्या चीज है 

उनसे नज़रें क्या मिली रोशन फिजायें हो गयी
आज जाना प्यार की जादूगरी क्या चीज है 
इश्क कीजे फिर समझिये, ज़िन्दगी क्या चीज है 

खुलती जुल्फों ने सिखाई  मौसमों को शायरी 
झुकती आँखों ने बताया मयकशी क्या चीज है
इश्क कीजे फिर समझिये, ज़िन्दगी क्या चीज है 

हम लबों से कह ना पाए उनसे हाले दिल कभी 
और वो समझे नहीं यह खामोशी क्या चीज है 
इश्क कीजे फिर समझिये, ज़िन्दगी क्या चीज है 

फूल खिलते हैं बहारों का समाँ  होता है 
ऐसे मौसम में ही तो प्यार जवाँ होता है
दिल की बातों को होठों से नहीं कहते 
ये फ़साना तो आँखों से बयाँ होता है  


गायक -जगजीत सिंह

----------


## umabua

हंगामा है क्यूं बरपा , थोड़ी सी जो पी ली है 
डाका तो नहीं डाला,चोरी तो नहीं की है


मैं तेरी मस्त निगाहों का, असर रख लूँगा
होश आया तो भी, कह दूँगा मुझे होश नहीं है


उस मय से नहीं मतलब, दिल जिस से है बेगाना
मकसूद है उस मय से, दिल ही में जो खिंचती है 


सूरज में लगे धब्बा,फितरत के करिश्मे है
बुत हमको कहें काफिर, अल्लाह की मरज़ी है  


न तजुर्बाकारी  से वाईज की ये बाते हैं 
इस रंग को क्या जाने पूछो तो कभी पी है 


हर ज़र्रा चमकता है अनवार ए इलाही से
हर साँस ये कहती है, हम हैं तो खुदा भी है


गायक  – ग़ुलाम  अली
रचनाकार  – अकबर  इलाहाबादी

----------


## umabua

चुपके चुपके रात दिन, आँसू बहाना याद है
हम को अब तक आशिकी का, वो ज़माना याद है 


तुझ से मिलते ही वो कुछ बेबाक हो जाना मेरा
और तेरा दाँतों में यूँ उँगली दबाना याद है  


खींच लेना वो मेरा, परदे का कोना दफ्फतन 
और दुपट्टे से तेरा, वो मुँह छुपाना याद है  


देखना मुझको जो पर्गश्ता, तो सौ सौ नाज़ से 
जब मना लेना तो फिर वो रूठ जाना याद है 


बेरुखी के साथ सुनना दर्दे दिल की दास्तान 
वो कलाई में तेरा कंगन घुमाना याद है 


वक्ते रुक्सत अलविदा का लफ्ज़ कहने के लिए 
वो तेरे सूखे लबों का थरथराना याद है 


दोपहर की धूप में मेरे बुलाने के लिए
वो तेरा कोठे से नंगे पाँव आना याद है  


आ गया गर वस्ल की शब् भी कहीं  ज़िक्र ए फिराक 
वो तेरा रो रो के भी मुझको रुलाना याद है 


गायक – गुलाम  अली
रचनाकार  – हसरत  मोहानी

----------


## umabua

> मैं आपसे अत्यंत विनम्रतापूर्वक हार्दिक खेद प्रकट कर रहा हूं ! मैं क्षमाप्रार्थी हूं कि मैं यह अनुमान नहीं लगा पाया कि किसी अन्य की गलती का उपहास आप अपने दिल पर ले लेंगी ! सूत्र का शीर्षक है 'मुकम्मल ग़ज़ल' और पेश हो रहे हों गीत, नज़्म, रुबाइयां और कतआत तो यह मुझे अटपटा लगता है ! आप मुझे कृपया क्षमा करें और यह ज़ाहिर करने के लिए कि आपने मुझे माफ़ कर दिया है, आप यह वादा करें कि विलग होने की बात आप कभी नहीं करेंगी, अन्यथा मैं स्वयं को आजीवन गुनाहगार मानता रहूंगा !


सर, नमस्कार.
आपके शब्द मुझे लज्जा से भिगो रहे हैं. मैंने यथार्थ व्यक्त किया था. आपकी प्रतिक्रिया से मैं संतुष्ट हूँ और इस सन्दर्भ में यह अंतिम प्रविष्टि है. आभार और धन्यवाद, सर.

----------


## pathfinder

कुछ दूर हमारे साथ चलो हम दिल की कहानी कह देंगे
समझे न जिसे तुम आँखों से वो बात ज़ुबानी कह देंगे

जो प्यार करेंगे जानेंगे हर बात हमारी मानेंगे
जो ख़ुद न जले हों उल्फ़त में वो आग को पानी कह देंगे

जब प्यास जवाँ हो जायेगी एहसास की मंज़िल पायेगी
ख़ामोश रहेंगे और तुम्हें हम अपनी कहानी कह देंगे

इस दिल में ज़रा तुम बैठो तो कुछ हाल हमारा पूछो तो
हम सादा दिल हैं 'अश्क' मगर हर बात पुरानी कह देंगे

................ इब्राहीम अश्क ..........................

----------


## pathfinder

जब मेरी हक़ीक़त जा जा कर उन को सुनाई लोगों ने
कुछ सच भी कहा कुछ झूठ कहा कुछ बात बनाई लोगों ने

ढायेँ हैं हमेशा ज़ुल्म-ओ-सितम दुनिया ने मुहब्बत वालों पर
दो दिल को कभी मिलने न दिया दीवार उठाई लोगों ने

आँखों से न आँसू पोंछ सके होंठों पे ख़ुशी देखी न गई
आबाद जो देखा घर मेरा तो आग लगाई लोगों ने

तन्हाई का साथी मिल न सका रुस्वाई में शामिल शहर हुआ
पहले तो मेरा दिल तोड़ दिया फिर ईद मनाई लोगों ने

इस दौर में जीना मुश्किल है ऐ अश्क' कोई आसाँ नहीं
हर इक क़दम पर मरने की अब रस्म चलाई लोगों ने

................ इब्राहीम अश्क ..........................

----------


## umabua

प्यार का पहला ख़त  लिखने में, वक्त तो लगता है
नए परिंदों को उड़ने में, वक्त तो लगता है 

जिस्म की बात नहीं थी उनके, दिल तक जाना था
लम्बी दूरी तय करने में, वक्त तो लगता है  

गाँठ अगर लग जाए तो फिर, रिश्ते ये दूरी 
लाख करें कोशिश खुलने में, वक्त तो लगता है 

हमने इलाज़-ए-ज़ख्म-ए-दिल तो, ढूंढ लिया लेकिन
गहरे ज़ख्मों को भरने में, वक्त तो लगता है  

-उपेन्द्र निराला

----------


## umabua

मेरे नदीम मेरे हमसफर, उदास न हो।
कठिन सही तेरी मंज़िल, मगर उदास न हो।

कदम कदम पे चट्टानें खड़ी रहें, लेकिन
जो चल निकलते हैं दरिया तो फिर नहीं रुकते।
हवाएँ कितना भी टकराएँ आंधियाँ बनकर,
मगर घटाओं के परछम कभी नहीं झुकते।
मेरे नदीम मेरे हमसफर .....

हर एक तलाश के रास्ते में मुश्किलें हैं, मगर
हर एक तलाश मुरादों के रंग लाती है।
हज़ारों चांद सितारों का खून होता है
तब एक सुबह फिज़ाओं पे मुस्कुराती है।
मेरे नदीम मेरे हमसफर ....

जो अपने खून को पानी बना नहीं सकते
वो ज़िन्दगी में नया रंग ला नहीं सकते।
जो रास्ते के अन्धेरों से हार जाते हैं
वो मंज़िलों के उजालों को पा नहीं सकते।

मेरे नदीम मेरे हमसफर, उदास न हो।
कठिन सही तेरी मंज़िल, मगर उदास न हो |

--साहिर लुधियानवी

----------


## umabua

चांद मद्धम है, आसमां चुप है।
नींद की गोद में जहां चुप है।

दूर वादी पे दूधिया बादल
झुक के पर्वत को प्यार करते हैं।
दिल में नाकाम हसरतें लेकर,
हम तेरा इन्तज़ार करते हैं।

इन बहारों के साये में आ जा
फिर मोहब्बत जवां रहे न रहे।
ज़िन्दगी तेरे नामुरादों पर
कल तलक मेहरबां रहे न रहे।

रोज की तरह आज भी तारे
सुबह की ग़र्द में न सो जायें।
आ तेरे ग़म में जागती आंखें
कम से कम एक रात सो जायें।

चांद मद्धम है, आसमां चुप है।
नींद की गोद में जहां चुप है।

--साहिर लुधियानवी

----------


## pathfinder

> जिस्म की बात नहीं थी उनके, दिल तक जाना था
> लम्बी दूरी तय करने में, वक्त तो लगता है


बहुत शानदार प्रस्तुति ,इस हृदयस्पर्शी शेर के लिए हार्दिक आभार |

संग जब आईना दिखाता है
तेशा क्या क्या नज़र चुराता है

सिलसिला प्यास का बताता है
प्यास दरिया कहाँ बुझाता है

रैग-ज़रों में जैसे तपती धूप
यूँ भी उस का ख़याल आता है

सुन रहा हूँ ख़िराम-ए-उम्र की चाप
अक्स आवाज़ बनता जाता है

वो भी क्या शख़्स है के पास आ कर
फ़ासले दूर तक बिछाता है

घर तो ऐसा कहाँ था लेकिन
दर-बदर हैं तो याद आता है

....... उम्मीद फ़ाज़ली ...........

----------


## Alaick

> गाँठ अगर लग जाए तो फिर, रिश्ते ये दूरी 
> लाख करें कोशिश खुलने में, वक्त तो लगता है 
> 
> -उपेन्द्र निराला


सही रूप है -

गांठ अगर पड़ जाए तो फिर रिश्ते हों या डोरी 
लाख करें कोशिश खुलने में वक्त तो लगता है 

हां; स्व. जगजीत सिंह जी ने इसे इस रूप में स्वर दिया है - 

गांठ अगर _लग जाए_ तो फिर रिश्ते हों या डोरी 
लाख करें कोशिश खुलने में वक्त तो लगता है 

... और शायर हैं मुम्बई निवासी हस्ती मल 'हस्ती' !

----------


## Alaick

चिराग़ हो के न हो दिल जला के रखते हैं
 			हम आंधियों में भी तेवर बला के रखते हैं

 			मिला दिया है पसीना भले ही मिट्टी में 
 			हम अपनी आंख का पानी बचा के रखते हैं

 			बस एक ख़ुद से ही अपनी नहीं बनी वरना
 			ज़माने भर से हमेशा बना के रखते हैं

 			हमें पसंद नहीं जंग में भी चालाकी
 			जिसे निशाने पे रक्खें बता के रखते हैं

 			कहीं ख़ुलूस कहीं दोस्ती कहीं पे वफ़ा
 			बड़े करीने से घर को सजा के रखते हैं

_-हस्ती मल 'हस्ती'_

----------


## Alaick

टूट जाने तलक गिरा मुझको
 			कैसी मिट्टी का हूं बता मुझको

 			मेरी ख़ुशबू भी मर न जाए कहीं
 			मेरी जड़ से न कर जुदा मुझको

 			घर मेरे हाथ बांध देता है 
 			वरना मैदां में देखना मुझको

 			अक़्ल कोई सज़ा है या इनआम
 			बारहा सोचना पड़ा मुझको

 			हुस्न क्या चंद रोज़ साथ रहा
 			आदतें अपनी दे गया मुझको

 			देख भगवे लिबास का जादू
 			सब समझते हैं पारसा मुझको

 			कोई मेरा मरज़ तो पहचाने
 			दर्द क्या और क्या दवा मुझको

 			मेरी ताकत न जिस जगह पहुंची  
 			उस जगह प्यार ले गया मुझको

 			ज़िंदगी से नहीं निभा पाया
 			बस यही एक ग़म रहा मुझको

_-हस्ती मल 'हस्ती'_

----------


## Alaick

साया बनकर साथ चलेंगे इसके भरोसे मत रहना
 			अपने हमेशा अपने रहेंगे इसके भरोसे मत रहना

 			सावन का महीना आते ही बादल तो छा जाएंगे 
 			हर हाल में लेकिन बरसेंगे इसके भरोसे मत रहना 

 			सूरज की मानिंद सफ़र पे रोज़ निकलना पड़ता है
 			बैठे-बैठे दिन बदलेंगे इसके भरोसे मत रहना 

 			बहती नदी में कच्चे घड़े हैं रिश्ते, नाते, हुस्न, वफ़ा 
 			दूर तलक ये बहते रहेंगे इसके भरोसे मत रहना

_-हस्ती मल 'हस्ती'_

----------


## Alaick

सिर्फ ख़यालों में न रहा कर
			ख़ुद से बाहर भी निकला कर

			लब पे नहीं आतीं सब बातें
			ख़ामोशी को भी समझा कर

			उम्र संवर जाएगी तेरी
			प्यार को अपना आईना कर

			जब तू कोई कलम खरीदे
			पहले उनका नाम लिखा कर

			सोच समझ सब ताक पे रख दे
			प्यार में बच्चों सा मचला कर

_-हस्ती मल 'हस्ती'_

----------


## umabua

> ..........            
>             लब पे नहीं आतीं सब बातें
>             ख़ामोशी को भी समझा कर
> 
>             उम्र संवर जाएगी तेरी
>             प्यार को अपना आईना कर
> 
>           .............
> _-हस्ती मल 'हस्ती'_


भावनाओं से ओतप्रोत पंक्तियाँ हैं सर. आभार एवं धन्यवाद.

----------


## pathfinder

कब तलक प्यास के सहरा में झुलसते जायें
अब ये बादल जो उठे हैं तो बरसते जायें

कौन बतलाये तुम्हें कैसे वो मौसम हैं कि जो
मुझसे ही दूर रहें मुझ में ही बसते जायें

हाये क्या लोग ये आबाद हुये हैं मुझ में
प्यार के लफ़्ज़ लिखें लहजे से डसते जायें

आईना देखूँ तो इक चेहरे के बे-रन्ग नुक़ूश
एक नादीदा सी ज़ंजीर में कसते जायें

जुज़ मुहब्बत किसे आया है मयस्सर उम्मीद
ऐसा लम्हा कि जिधर सदियों के रस्ते जायें

-उम्मीद फाज़ली

----------


## pathfinder

यूँ न मिल मुझसे ख़फ़ा हो जैसे
साथ चल मौज-ए-सबा हो जैसे

लोग यूँ देख कर हँस देते हैं
तू मुझे भूल गया हो जैसे

इश्क़ को शिर्क की हद तक न बढ़ा
यूँ न मिल हमसे ख़ुदा हो जैसे

मौत भी आई तो इस नाज़ के साथ
मुझपे एहसान किया हो जैसे

ऐसे अंजान बने बैठे हो
तुम को कुछ भी न पता हो जैसे

हिचकियाँ रात को आती ही रहीं
तू ने फिर याद किया हो जैसे

ज़िन्दगी बीत रही है "दानिश"
एक बेजुर्म सज़ा हो जैसे

-एहसान "दानिश"

----------


## pathfinder

सिर्फ़ अश्क-ओ-तबस्सुम में उलझे रहे
हमने देखा नहीं ज़िन्दगी की तरफ़

रात ढलते जब उनका ख़याल आ गया
टिक-टिकी बँध गई चाँदनी की तरफ़

कौन सा जुर्म है,क्या सितम हो गया
आँख अगर उठ गई, आप ही की तरफ़

जाने वो मुल्तफ़ित हों किधर बज़्म में
आँसूओं की तरफ़ या हँसी की तरफ़

-एहसान "दानिश"

----------


## pathfinder

पुरसिश-ए-ग़म का शुक्रिया, क्या तुझे आगाही नहीं
तेरे बग़ैर ज़िन्दगी दर्द है, ज़िन्दगी नहीं

दौर था एक गुज़र गया, नशा था एक उतर गया
अब वो मुक़ाम है जहाँ शिक्वा-ए-बेरुख़ी नहीं

तेरे सिवा करूँ पसंद क्या तेरी क़ायनात में
दोनों जहाँ की नेअमतें, क़ीमत-ए-बंदगी नहीं

लाख ज़माना ज़ुल्म ढाये, वक़्त न वो ख़ुदा दिखाये
जब मुझे हो यक़ीं कि तू हासिल-ए-ज़िन्दगी नहीं

दिल की शगुफ़्तगी के साथ राहत-ए-मयकदा गई
फ़ुर्सत-ए-मयकशि तो है, हसरत-ए-मयकशी गई

ज़ख़्म पे ज़ख़्म खाके जी, अपने लहू के घूँट पी
आह न कर, लबों को सी, इश्क़ है दिल्लगी नहीं

देख के ख़ुश्क-ओ-ज़र्द फूल, दिल है कुछ इस तरह मलूल
जैसे तेरी ख़िज़ाँ के बाद, दौर-ए-बहार ही नहीं

-एहसान "दानिश"

----------


## umabua

शायद उसने मुझको तनहा देख लिया है 
दुःख ने मेरे घर का रास्ता देख लिया है  

मैं अपनी तन्हाई को तन्हाई में कैसे छोड़ दूँ
तन्हाई ने तन्हाई में तनहा मेरा साथ दिया है

अपने आप से आँख चुराए फिरती हूँ मैं 
आईने में किसका चेहरा देख लिया है

अब भी सपने बोये तो ईमान है उसका
उसने इन आँखों में सहरा देख लिया है

उसने मुझे दरअसल कभी चाहा ही नहीं था
खुद को दे कर ये भी धोखा देख लिया है 

उससे मिलते वक्त का रोना कुछ फितरी था 
उससे बिछड़ जाने का नतीजा देख लिया है 

रुखसत करने के आदाब निभाने ही थे 
बंद आँखों से उसको जाता देख लिया है 
_
(सहरा :रेगिस्तान)_
_(नतीजा : परिणाम)_
_(फितरी : स्वभाविक)_

----------


## umabua

क्या क्या न ख्वाब हिज्र के मौसम में खो गए 
हम जागते रहे थे चाँद तारे  सो गए

उसने पयाम भेजे तो रास्ते में रह गए
हम ने जो ख़त लिखे हवा में बुर्द हो गए

मैं शहर-ए-गुल में ज़ख्म का चेहरा किसे दिखाऊँ 
शबनम बदस्त लोग तो काँटे चुभो गए   

आंचल में फूल ले के कहाँ जा रही हूँ मैं
जो आने वाले लोग थे, वे लोग तो गए 

वह बचपने की नींद तो अब ख्वाब हो गयी 
क्या उम्र थी की रात हुयी और सो गए 

क्या दुःख थे कौन जान सकेगा निगार-ए-शब्
जो तेरी रुमाल और मेरा दुपट्टा भिगो गए

----------


## umabua

मुद्दत से जिसके वास्ते दिल बेकरार था 
वो लौट कर ना आये मगर इन्तिज़ार था 

जो हमसफ़र था छोड़ गया राह में मुझे
मैं फंस गयी भंवर में, वो दरिया के पार था 

मंजिल करीब आयी तो हम दूर हो गए
इतना तो तुम बताओ कि ये कैसा प्यार था 

दीवार बना दी ये किसने दोनों के दरमियां
न वो सुकूं से बैठे, न मुझको करार था 

ये बात उमर भर न समझ आई है मुझको 
क्यों दिल मेरा उस बे वफ़ा का तलबगार था

----------


## umabua

मोहब्बत हमने की जो एक खता हो गयी कि वफ़ा और ज़िन्दगी सज़ा हो गयी 

वफ़ा करते रहे हम इबादतों की तरह 
फिर इबादत खुद एक गुनाह हो गयी 

इतना सुहाना था सफ़र जब साथ थे हम 
फिर क्या हुआ क्यों मंजिल जुदा हो गयी 

कोई चाहत कोई हसरत कोई उम्मीद नहीं रही 
वो गया तो लगा दुनिया फना हो गयी

----------


## umabua

कभी गम की आग में जल उठे, कभी दिल का दाग जला दिया 
 ए जूनून-ए-इश्क तू बता ज़रा, मुझे क्यूं तमाशा बना दिया 

गम-ए-इश्क कितना अजीब है, ये जुनूं के कितना करीब है
कभी अश्क पलकों पे रुक गए, कभी मैंने दरिया बहा दिया  



मेरा ज़ज्बा-ए-शौक तो देखिये, मेरी बंदगी है वो बंदगी 
जहाँ तेरा नक्श-ए-कदम मिला, वहीं काबा मैंने बना दिया
अभी कर रहे हो तुम इब्तदा, मेरा कह रहा है ये तजरुबा 
तुम्हे ज़िन्दगी की है आरज़ू, मुझे ज़िन्दगी ने मिटा दिया

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*रवीन्द्रनाथ टेगोर* 

इनकी पुस्तक निरुपमा ,करना मुझको क्षमा का हाल ही मैं हिन्दी अनुवाद हुआ है ,,देखिये टेगोर के कालजेयी कुछ गीत *निरुपमा, करना मुझको क्षमा**1)-----जो गए है उन्हे जाने दो 
तुम  जाना ना, मत जाना 
बाकी है तुमको अब भी 
वर्षा का गान सुनाना .
है बंद दुवार घर-घर के ,अँधियारा रात का छाया 
वन के अंचल मैं चंचल ,है पवन चला अकुलाया.
भूझ  गए, दिप भूझने दो , तुम अपना हाथ बढ़ाना ,
वह परस तनिक रख जाना .
जब गाना सुनाऊ  अपना , तुम उससे ताल मिलाना 
हाथो के कंकन अपने उस सुर मैं जरा बिठाना .
सरिता के छल-छल जल मैं,ज्यों झर -झर झरती वर्षा ,
तुम वेसे उसे बजाना ॥ 



*
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

रवींद्रनाथ ठाकुर की रचनाओं के अनेकानेक हिन्दी अनुवाद हुए हैं।  प्रस्तुत पुस्तक में भी शुक्ल जी ने रवींद्रनाथ के गीतों का अनुवाद किया है और अपने इस प्रयास में उन्होंने एक बार फिर सफलता प्राप्त की है। रवींद्र गीतों की लय-ताल के साथ-साथ उनकी छंदोबद्ध कला को भी हिन्दी की सुमधुर शब्दावली में पिरोया है। गीतों की आत्मा पूरी तरह रवींद्रनाथ की चिर-परिचित सांस्कृतिक संपन्न शैली से सजी है और कई गीतों के अनुवाद इतने सुरीले हैं कि वह उनके संगीतमय सुरों तक का आभास कराते हैं। गीत रवींद्र साहित्य प्रेमियों को बेहद पसंद आएंगे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

2)मन के मंदिर मैं लिखना सखी 
नाम लिखना मेरा प्रेम से .
मेरे प्राणों के ही गीत से ,
सुर वो नूपुर का लेना मिला .
मेरा पाखी है मुखर बहुत 
घेर लेना महल मैं उसे 
धागा ले-के मेरे हाथ का 
एक बंधन बनाना सखी,
जोड़ सोने के कंगन इसे .
मेरी यादों के रंगो से तुम एक टिकुली लगाना सखी .
अपने माथे के चन्दन पे ,हाँ॥ 
मोही मन  की मेरी माधुरी ,
अपने अंगों पे मलना सखी ,
अपना सोरभ भी देना मिला ,
मारना-जीना मेरा लूटकर 
अपने वेभव मैं लेना समा 
मुझको लेना उसी मैं छुपा ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

3-  हे नविना   । 
प्रतिदिन के पथ की ये धूल 
उसमे ही छिप जाती ना । 
उठू अरे जागू, जब देखू ये बस ,
स्वर्णिम -से मेघ वहीं तुम भी हो ना .
स्वप्नों मैं आती हो, कोतुक जगाती .
अलका- फूलों को केशों सजाती 
किस सुर मैं केसे बजाती ये बीना ।

----------


## umabua

जिस किसी को भी चाहो, वह बेवफा हो जाता है 
सर अगर झुकाओ, तो सनम खुदा हो जाता है 

*जब तलक काम आते रहो, हमसफ़र कहलाते रहो*
*काम निकल जाने पर हमसफ़र, कोई दूसरा हो जाता है* 

गम नहीं था हमको  कभी ज़माने की रुसवाइयों का 
तकलीफ होती है जब कोई अपना खफा हो जाता है  

*दिल की खलिश अक्सर जानलेवा हो जाती है लेकिन*
*दर्दे दिल एक हद के बाद दर्दे दवा हो जाता है 
*
हरा भरा है गुलशन ए यार, ये बहार के दिन हैं
खिज़ां आने पर देखो एक एक पत्ता कैसे जुदा हो जाता है

*यही सच्चाई है हकीकत है यही दस्तूरे ज़िन्दगी है*
*कुछ देर मिलते हैं हमराही, फिर आदमी तनहा हो जाता है *

----------


## umabua

उसकी हसरत है  जिसे दिल से मिटा भी न सकूँ
ढूँढने उसको चला हूँ, जिसे मैं पा ही न सकूँ 
मेहरबां हो के बुला लो मुझे चाहे जिस वक्त 
मैं गया वक्त नहीं हूँ कि फिर आ भी न सकूँ 
डाल कर ख़ाक मेरे खून पे, कातिल ने कहा
कुछ ये मेहंदी नहीं मेरी कि छुपा भी न सकूँ   
ज़हर मिलता ही नहीं मुझको सितमगर वरना 
क्या कसम है तेरे मिलने पे खा भी न सकूँ 
उसके पहलू में जो ले जा के सुला दूं दिल को 
नींद ऐसी उसे आये कि  जगा भी ना सकूँ

----------


## umabua

हसरत है कि तुझे सामने बैठे कभी देखूं
मैं तुझ से मुखातिब हूँ, तेरा हाल भी पूछूं

दिल में है मुलाकात की ख्वाहिश की दबी आग
मेहंदी लगे हाथों को छुपा कर कहाँ रखूँ 

जिस नाम से तूने मुझे बचपन से पुकारा 
इक उम्र गुजरने पे भी वो नाम ना भूलूँ 


तू अश्क ही बन के मेरी आँखों में समा जा
मैं आइना देखूं तो तेरा अक्स भी देखूं 

पूछूं कभी गुंचों से सितारों से हवा से 
तुझ से ही मगर आ के तेरा नाम ना पूछूं 

ऐ मेरा तमन्ना के सितारे तू कहाँ है 
तू आये तो ये जिस्म शब्-ए-गम को न सौंपूं  

किशवर  नाहीद

----------


## umabua

अबलापा कोई इस दश्त में आया होगा 
वरना आंधी में दिया किसने जलाया होगा 

ज़र्रे ज़र्रे पे जड़े होंगे कुँवारे सज़दे
एक एक बुत को खुदा उसने बनाया होगा 

प्यास जलते हुए काँटों की बुझाई होगी
रिसते पानी को हथेली पे सजाया होगा    

मिल गया होगा अगर कोई सुनहरी पत्थर 
अपना टूटा हुआ दिल याद तो आया होगा

खून के छींटे कहीं पोंछ ना ले खंडहर से 
जिसने वीराने को गुलजार बनाया होगा  

मीनाकुमारी

----------


## pathfinder

कुछ इस अदा से मिलते हो जानाँ कभी कभी
काँटे भी लगने लगते हैं कलियाँ कभी कभी

जब ज़ब्त-ए-ग़म दिल पे न जानाँ कोई रहा
मोती सजा लिये हैं सर-ए-मिज़्गाँ कभी कभी

शायद के नाख़ुदा को भी लोगो ख़बर न थी
रुख़ अपना मोड़ लेता है तूफ़ाँ कभी कभी

कुछ यूँ लगा कि हुस्न सितारों में घिर गया
देखी जो उनकी माँग में अफ़्शाँ कभी कभी

दिल पर लगी जो चोट तो जी भर के रो लिये
यूँ भी किया है दर्द का दरमाँ कभी कभी

नादाँ हो इस क़दर तुम्हे ये भी ख़बर नहीं
चलता है मसलेहत से भी इंसा कभी कभी

तुम उनको क्या कहोगे जो झूठी अना के साथ
देखे गये लिबास में उरियाँ कभी कभी

ईसार में वफ़ा में अक़ीदत में प्यार में
एजाज़ वो लगा है नुमायाँ कभी कभी |
-एहसान असलम |

----------


## pathfinder

ख़याल-ओ-ख़्वाब हुए हैं मुहब्बतें कैसी
लहू में नाच रहीं हैं ये वहशतें कैसी

न शब को चाँद है अच्छा न दिन को मेहर अच्छा
ये हम पे बीत रही हैं क़यामतें कैसी

अज़ाब जिन का तबस्सुम सवाब जिन की निगाह
खिंची हुई हैं पस-ए-जानाँ सूरतें कैसी

हवा के दोश पे रक्खे हुए चराग़ हैं हम
जो बुझ गये तो हवा से शिकायतें कैसी

जो बेख़बर कोई गुज़रा तो सदा ये दी है
मैं सन्ग-ए-राह हूँ मुझ पर इनायतें कैसी

जो आ रहे सो वो भी अब सन्ग-ओ-ख़िश्त लाता है
फ़ज़ा ये हो तो दिलों की नज़कतें कैसी |

-ओबैदुल्लाह अलीम |

----------


## pathfinder

कुछ दिन तो बसो मेरी आँखों में
फिर ख़्वाब अगर हो जाओ तो क्या

कोई रन्ग तो दो मेरे चेहरे को
फिर ज़ख़्म अगर महकाओ तो क्या

इक आईना था सो टूट गया
अब ख़ुद से अगर शर्माओ तो क्या

मैं तनहा था मैं तनहा हूँ
तुम आओ तो क्या न आओ तो क्या

जब हम ही न महके फिर साहिब
तुम बाद-ए-सबा कहलाओ तो क्या

जब देखने वाला कोई नहीं
बुझ जाओ तो क्या जल जाओ तो क्या

-ओबैदुल्लाह अलीम |

----------


## pathfinder

बना गुलाब तो काँटें चुभा गया इक शख़्स
हुआ चिराग़ तो घर ही जला गया इक शख़्स

तमाम रन्ग मेरे और सारे ख़्वाब मेरे
फ़साना कह के फ़साना बना गया इक शख़्स

मैं किस हवा में उड़ूँ किस फ़ज़ा में लहराऊँ
दुखों के जाल हर-सू बिछा गया इक शख़्स

पलट सकूँ मैं न आगे बढ़ सकूँ जिस पर
मुझे ये कौन से रास्ते लगा गया इक शख़्स

मुहब्बतें भी अजीब उस की नफ़रतें भी कमाल
मेरी तरह का ही मुझ में समा गया इक शख़्स

वो महताब था मर्हम-ब-दस्त आया था
मगर कुछ और सिवा दिल दुखा गया इक शख़्स

खुला ये राज़ के आईना-ख़ाना है दुनिया
और इस में मुझ को तमाशा बना गया इक शख़्स |

-ओबैदुल्लाह अलीम |

----------


## umabua

मैं शिला सी निठुर होना चाहती थी
छू के प्रियतम! द्रवित मुझको कर गए तुम

मैं शांत शीतल झील होना चाहती थी 
कंकरी से जल को प्लावित कर गए तुम

मैं धरा थी पर मरुस्थल की तरह ही 
जलद बन के मुझको सिंचित कर गए तुम  

थी बगीचे में उपेक्षित ठूँठ सी 
मंजरी से मुझको कुसमित कर गए तुम 

मैं अनलिखी और श्वेत और रहना चाहती थी 
प्रकृति के रंग हृदय-अंकित कर गए तुम 

उन्माद था, आवेश था या कुतूहल या तड़ित थी 
स्वर्ण काया को सुगन्धित कर गए तुम 

-उमा

----------


## umabua

दर्द क्या होता है बताएँगे किसी रोज़

कमाल की ग़ज़ल तुमको सुनायेंगे किसी रोज़

थी उनकी जिद कि मैं जाऊं उनको मनाने

मुझको ये वहम था कि वो बुलाएँगे किसी रोज़

अल्लाह कसम मैंने तो सोचा भी नहीं था

वो इतना मेरे दिल को दुखायेंगे किसी रोज़

हर रोज आईने से ये ही पूछता हूँ मैं 

क्या रुख पे तब्बस्सुम भी सजायेंगे किसी रोज़ 

उड़ने दो इन परिंदों को आज़ाद फिजां में

तुम्हारे होंगे अगर लौट ही आयेंगे किसी रोज़

अपने सितम का देख लेना खुद ही असर तुम 

ज़ख्म-ए-जिगर तमाम दिखाएँगे किसी रोज़

----------


## pathfinder

बिखरते टूटते लम्हों को अपना हमसफ़र जाना
था इस राह में आख़िर हमें ख़ुद भी बिखर जाना

हवा के दोश पर बादल के टुकड़े की तरह हम हैं
किसी झोंके से पूछेंगे कि है हम को किधर जाना

मेरे जलते हुए घर की निशानी बस यही होगी
जहाँ इस शहर में रौशनी देखो ठहर जाना

पस-ए-ज़ुल्मत कोई सूरज हमारा मुन्तज़िर होगा
इसी एक वहम को हम ने चिराग़-ए-रहगुज़र जाना

दयार-ए-ख़ामशी से कोई रह-रह कर बुलाता है
हमें ‘मख़मूर’ एक दिन है इसी आवाज़ पर जाना

-मखमूर सईदी |

----------


## pathfinder

सामन-ए-तिजारत मेरा ईमान नहीं है
हर दर पे झुके सर ये मेरी शान नहीं है

हर लफ़्ज़ को सीने में बसा लो तो बने बात
ताकों में सजाने को ये क़ुरान नहीं है

अल्लाह मेरी रिज़्क़ की बरकत न चली जाये
दो रोज़ से घर में कोई मेहमान नहीं है

हम ने तो बनाये हैं समन्दर में भी रस्ते
यूँ हम को मिटाना कोई आसान नहीं है

जिस को बुज़ुर्गों की रिवायत न रहे याद
उस शख़्स की लोगों कोई पहचान नहीं है |

-माजिद देवबंदी |

----------


## pathfinder

तुम्हें है शौक़ अगर बिजलियाँ गिराने का
हमारा काम भी है आशियाँ बनाने का

भला वो कैसे समन्दर के पार उतरेगा
नफ़स नफ़स जिन्हें ख़द्शा है डूब जाने का

सुना है आप हैं माहिर हवा चलाने में
मगर हमें भी हुनर है दिये जलाने का

-माजिद देवबंदी |

----------


## pathfinder

अम्न का जो पैग़ाम सुनाने वाले हैं
गलियों गलियों आग लगाने वाले हैं

तुम ले जाओ नेज़ा ख़ंजर और तलवार
हम मक़्तल में सर ले जाने वाले हैं

ज़ुल्म के काले बादल से डरना कैसा
ये मौसम तो आने जाने वाले हैं

बीमारों का अब तो ख़ुदा ही हाफ़िज़ है
सारे मसीहा ज़हर पिलाने वाले हैं

जान बचाने वाले तो सब हैं लेकिन
अब कितने ईमान बचाने वाले हैं

हम को उन वलियों की निस्बत हासिल है
दश्त को जो गुलज़ार बनाने वाले हैं

भूखा रह के साइल को ख़ैरात जो दे
हम भी माजिद उसी घराने वाले हैं

-माजिद देवबंदी |

----------


## pathfinder

शोले ही सही आग लगाने के लिये आ
फिर तूर के मन्ज़र को दिखाने के लिये आ

ये किस ने कहा है मेरी तक़दीर बना दे
आ अपने ही हाथों से मिटाने के लिये

ऐ दोस्त मुझे गर्दिश-ए-हालात ने घेरा
तू ज़ुल्फ़ की कमली में छुपाने के लिये आ

दीवार है दुनिया इसे राहों से हटा दे
हर रस्म मुहब्बत की मिटाने के लिये आ

-हसरत जयपुरी |

----------


## pathfinder

हम रातों को उठ उठ के जिन के लिये रोते हैं
वो ग़ैर की बाहों में आराम से सोते हैं

हम अश्क जुदाई के गिरने ही नहीं देते
बेचैन सी पलकों में मोती से पिरोते हैं

होता चला आया है बेदर्द ज़माने में
सच्चाई की राहों में काँटे सभी बोतें हैं

अंदज़-ए-सितम उन का देखे तो कोई हसरत
मिलने को तो मिलते हैं नश्तर से चुभोते हैं |

-हसरत जयपुरी |

----------


## pathfinder

इस तरह हर ग़म भुलाया कीजिये
रोज़ मैख़ाने में आया कीजिये

छोड़ भी दीजिये तकल्लुफ़ शेख़ जी
जब भी आयें पी के जाया कीजिये

ज़िंदगी भर फिर न उतेरेगा नशा
इन शराबों में नहाया कीजिये

ऐ हसीनों ये गुज़ारिश है मेरी
अपने हाथों से पिलाया कीजिये |

-हसरत जयपुरी |

----------


## pathfinder

वो अपने चेहरे में सौ अफ़ताब रखते हैं
इस लिये तो वो रुख़ पे नक़ाब रखते हैं

वो पास बैठे तो आती है दिलरुबा ख़ुश्बू
वो अपने होठों पे खिलते गुलाब रखते हैं

हर एक वर्क़ में तुम ही तुम हो जान-ए-महबूबी
हम अपने दिल की कुछ ऐसी किताब रखते हैं

जहान-ए-इश्क़ में सोहनी कहीं दिखाई दे
हम अपनी आँख में कितने चनाब रखते हैं |

-हसरत जयपुरी |

----------


## pathfinder

ये कौन आ गई दिलरुबा महकी महकी
फ़िज़ा महकी महकी हवा महकी महकी

वो आँखों में काजल वो बालों में गजरा
हथेली पे उसके हिना महकी महकी

ख़ुदा जाने किस-किस की ये जान लेगी
वो क़ातिल अदा वो सबा महकी महकी

सवेरे   सवेरे   मेरे घर   पे   आई
ऐ हसरत वो बाद-ए-सबा महकी महकी |

-हसरत जयपुरी |

----------


## pathfinder

चल मेरे साथ ही चल ऐ मेरी जान-ए-ग़ज़ल
इन समाजों के बनाये हुये बंधन से निकल, चल

हम वहाँ जाये जहाँ प्यार पे पहरे न लगें
दिल की दौलत पे जहाँ कोई लुटेरे न लगें
कब है बदला ये ज़माना, तू ज़माने को बदल, चल

प्यार सच्चा हो तो राहें भी निकल आती हैं
बिजलियाँ अर्श से ख़ुद रास्ता दिखलाती हैं
तू भी बिजली की तरह ग़म के अँधेरों से निकल, चल

अपने मिलने पे जहाँ कोई भी उँगली न उठे
अपनी चाहत पे जहाँ कोई दुश्मन न हँसे
छेड़ दे प्यार से तू साज़-ए-मोहब्बत-ए-ग़ज़ल, चल

पीछे मत देख न शामिल हो गुनाहगारों में
सामने देख कि मंज़िल है तेरी राहों में
बात बनती है अगर दिल में इरादे हों अटल, चल |

-हसरत जयपुरी |

----------


## sangita_sharma

सपनो  में  आकर   यूँ  ही  कभी  तुम  मुस्कुराते  हो ,
करीब  आकर   मेरे , मेरा  नाम  पुकारते  हो 
यूँ  तो  सपनो  में  हकीकत  से  लगते   हो 
पर  जब  खोलती  हूँ  आँखें  तुम्हे  देखने  के  लिए ,
तुम  एक  अधुरा  सपना  बन  जाते  हो 


किस्मत  से  हमको  शिकायत  क्यूँ  है 
जो  नहीं  मिल  सकता  उसीसे  मोहब्बत  क्यूँ  होती  है 
इतने  लोग  है  राहों  में 
फिर  दिल  को  उसी   की  तलाश  क्यूँ  होती  है

----------


## sangita_sharma

मेरी  सांसों  को  देदो  इजाज़त 
 ये  कभी  तो  सुकून  से  चले 

 मेरी  होकर  भी  धड़कन   हे  तेरी 
 ये  इशारे  पे  तेरे  चले 

 मेरी  रग  रग  में  कौन  हो  समय 
 जो  जुनू  बन  के  खून  में  चले 

 में  जिधर  देखती  हूँ   सनम 
 मेरी  परछाई  बन  तू  चले 

 खिजा  का  मोसम  मुझे   गम  नही 
तेरा  संग  खिजा  गुल  लगे  

 पथ  ये  पथरीला  गुलशन  लगे 
 मेरे  संग  संग  जो  तू  भी  चले  

 मुझ  को   प्यारा   लगे  ये  जहाँ 
 मेरे  संग   गर  तू   चले

----------


## pathfinder

हम से बहल रहे हैं आप आप बहुत अजीब हैं
दर्द में ढल रहे हैं आप आप बहुत अजीब हैं

साया-ए-वस्ल कब से है आप का मुन्तज़िर मगर
हिज्र में ढल रहे हैं आप आप बहुत अजीब हैं

अपने ख़िलाफ़ फ़ैसला ख़ुद ही लिखा है आप ने
हाथ भी मल रहे हैं आप आप बहुत अजीब हैं

वक़्त ने आरज़ू की लौ देर हुई बुझा भी दी
अब भी पिघल रहे हैं आप आप बहुत अजीब हैं

ज़हमत-ए-ज़र्बत-ए-दिगर दोस्त को दीजिये नहीं
गिर के सम्भल रहे हैं आप आप बहुत अजीब हैं

दायरावार ही तो हैं इश्क़ के रास्ते तमाम
राह बदल रहे हैं आप आप बहुत अजीब हैं

दश्त की सारी रौनक़ें ख़ैर से घर में हैं तो क्यूँ
घर से निकल रहे हैं आप आप बहुत अजीब हैं

अपनी तलाश का सफ़र ख़त्म भी कीजिये कभी
ख़्वाब में चल रहे हैं आप आप बहुत अजीब हैं |

-पीरज़ादा कासिम |

----------


## pathfinder

तुम्हें जफ़ा से न यूँ बाज़ आना चाहिये था
अभी कुछ और मेरा दिल दुखाना चाहिये था

तवील रात के पहलू में कब से सोई है
नवीद-ए-सुबह तुझे जाग जाना चाहिये था

बहुत क़ल्लाक़ हुआ हैरत ग़ज़ीदा तूफ़ाँ को
के कौन डूबे किन्हें डूब जाना चाहिये था

बुझे चिराग़ों में कितने हैं जो जले ही नहीं 
सवाद-ए-वक़्त इन्हें जगमगाना चाहिये था

अजब न था के क़फ़स साथ लेके उड़ जाते
तड़पना चाहिये था फड़फढ़ाना चाहिये था

ये मेरी हार के कार-ए-जानाँ से हारा मगर
बिछड़ने वाले तुझे याद आना चाहिये था

तमान उम्र की आसुर्दगी-ए-वस्ल के बाद
फ़िराक़ आख़िरी धोका था खाना चाहिये था

-पीरज़ादा क़ासिम |

----------


## pathfinder

तेरी ज़ुल्फ़ों से जुदाई तो नहीं माँगी थी
क़ैद माँगी थी रिहाई तो नहीं माँगी थी

मैने क्या जुर्म किया आप ख़फ़ा हो बैठे
प्यार माँगा था ख़ुदाई तो नहीं माँगी थी

मेरा हक़ था तेरी आँखों की छलकती मैं पर
चीज अपनी थी पराई तो नहीं माँगी थी

चाहने वालों को कभी तूने सितम भी न दिया
तेरी महफ़िल में रुसवाई तो नहीं माँगी थी

दुशमनी की थी अगर वह भी निबाहता ज़ालिम
तेरी हसरत में भलाई तो नहीं माँगी थी

अपने दीवाने पे इतने भी सितम ठीक नही
तेरी उलफ़त में बुराई तो नहीं माँगी थी

-हसरत जयपुरी |

----------


## umabua

बेबसी बढ़ के मेरा आँखों में उतर आती है 
मेरी हँसी से मेरे आंसू छुपाये नहीं जाते

वफ़ा की राहों में बुझने के बाद ये जाना है 
सर-ए-हवा दिए मोहब्बत के जलाए नहीं जाते  

(सर-ए-हवा - चलती हवा में)

तेरी तहरीरों से आती है तेरे हाथों  की महक
बेवफा मुझसे तेरे ख़त जलाए नहीं जाते 

(तहरीर - लिखावट)

दर्द की चादरें मेरी गजलों  को ढांप लेती हैं
मुझसे शायरों में नए रंग दिखाए नहीं जाते

ऐ  मेरे खुदा तकदीर को इतना तो बताया होता 
दुखों  के पहाड़ इन साँसों पे गिराए नहीं जाते

----------


## umabua

उनसे नज़र मिलाये ज़माने गुजर गए 
दिल को करार पाए जमाने गुजर गए 

होंठों पे तब्बस्सुम तो सजाई है बारहा 
आँखों से मुस्कुराए ज़माने गुजर गए 

(तब्बस्सुम - मुस्कराहट,  बारहा -  अक्सर )

आती भी नींद चैन की, तो किस तरह आती 
जानुओं पे सर टिकाये ज़माने गुजर गए 

(जानुओं - घुटनों)

आ जा के मुद्दतों से, इन्तिज़ार है तेरा
ताज़ा फरेब खाए ज़माने गुजर गए 

(मुद्दतों से - लम्बे समय से, फरेब - छल ) 

जी रहे हैं तुझ से बिछड़ के भी हम मगर 
जीने का लुत्फ़ आये ज़माने गुजर गए 

हम पर भी मेहरबान थी मसर्रतें लेकिन 
गुजर गए वो हाय, ज़माने, गुजर गए 

(मसर्रते -  खुशियाँ )

तू याद जिसको सुबह-ओ-शाम करे है 
उसको तुझे भुलाए ज़माने गुजर गए

----------


## umabua

*तूने देखा है जो बहारों को
**लग ना जाए नज़र नजारों को
**
देख बे-हाल हैं य़े पहले ही 
**मत सता और गम के मारों को
**
जिनको लुट कर करार मिलता हो 
**क्या कहें ऐसे बे-करारों को 
**
मुझसे तेरा ही ज़िक्र करते  हैं* 
*कोई  समझाए  तो मेरे यारों को* 
*
चैन आने लगा तड़प के मुझे* 
*फूल चुभने लगे हैं खारों को* 
*
(खारों - काँटों)* 
*
आज एक धुन नयी बनायेंगे* 
*आज छेड़ेंगे दिल के तारों को* 
*
कौन देखे अब आँख के तेवर*
*कौन समझे तेरे इशारों को* 
*
तेरा तब्बस्सुम ज़रा सा भी 'अहमद'* 
*एक  सहारा है बे सहारों को* 
*
(अहमद  हसन)*

----------


## umabua

मरीज़-ए-मुहब्बत, उन्ही का फ़साना 
सुनाता रहा दम निकलते निकलते 
मगर ज़िक्र-ए-शाम-ए-अलम जबकि आया
चराग-ए-सहर बुझ गया जलते जलते  

इरादा था तल्खी, मुहब्बत का लेकिन
फरेब-ए-तब्बस्सुम में फिर आ गए हम 
अभी खा के ठोकर संभलने न पाए 
कि फिर खाई ठोकर संभलते संभलते  

अरे कोई वादा खिलाफी की हद है 
हिसाब अपने दिल में लगा कर तो देखो
क़यामत का दिन आ गया रफ्ता रफ्ता 
मुलाक़ात का दिन बदलते बदलते 

उन्हें खत में लिखा था दिल मुज़्तरिब है 
जवाब उनका आया मुहब्बत न करते 
तुम्हे दिल लगाने को किस ने कहा था 
बहल जायेगा दिल बहलते बहलते |

वो मेहमां रहे भी तो कब तक हमारे 
हुयी शम्मां गुल और न डूबे सितारे 
क़मर इस कदर उनको जल्दी थी घर की
वो घर चल दिए चांदनी ढलते ढलते |

-मुन्नी बेगम

----------


## umabua

तुमने तो कह दिया कि मोहब्बत नहीं मिली
मुझको तो ये भी कहने की मोहलत नहीं मिली

नींदों के देस जाते, कोई ख्वाब देखते
लेकिन दिया जलाने से फुरसत नहीं मिली

तुझको तो खैर शहर के लोगों का खौफ था
और मुझको अपने घर से इजाज़त नहीं मिली

फिर इख्तिलाफ-ए-राय की सूरत निकल पडी
अपनी यहाँ किसी से भी आदत नहीं मिली

बे-जार यूं हुए कि तेरे अहद मैं हमें
सब कुछ मिला, सुकून की दौलत नहीं मिली

नोशी गिलानी

----------


## umabua

वो शोख शोख नज़र सांवली सी एक लड़की
जो रोज़ मेरी गली से गुज़र के जाती है
सुना है

वो किसी लड़के से प्यार करती है
बहार हो के, तलाश-ए-बहार करती है

न कोई मेल न कोई लगाव है लेकिन न जाने क्यूँ
बस उसी वक़्त जब वो आती है
कुछ इंतिज़ार की आदत सी हो गई है
मुझे

एक अजनबी की ज़रूरत हो गई है मुझे
मेरे बरांडे के आगे यह फूस का छप्पर
गली के मोड पे खडा हुआ सा
एक पत्थर

वो एक झुकती हुई बदनुमा सी नीम की शाख
और उस पे जंगली कबूतर के घोंसले का निशाँ
यह सारी चीजें कि जैसे मुझी में शामिल हैं
मेरे दुखों में मेरी हर खुशी में शामिल हैं

मैं चाहता हूँ कि वो भी यूं ही गुज़रती रहे
अदा-ओ-नाज़ से लड़के को प्यार करती रहे


निदा फाज़ली

----------


## umabua

शब-ए-वस्ल थी चांदनी का समाँ था 
बगल में सनम था खुदा मेहेरबां था 

वोह शब थी कि थी रोशनी जिसमें दिन की 
ज़मीन पर से एक नूर त़ा आसमाँ था 

निकाले थे उसने दो चाँद मुक़ाबिल 
वोह शब, सुब'ह-ए-जन्नत का जिसपे गुमाँ था 

उरूसी की शब की हलावत थी हासिल 
फ़रहनाक थी रूह, दिल शादमाँ था 

बयान ख्वाब की तरह जो कर रहा है 
ये किस्सा है जब का कि आतिश जवाँ था 

[आतिश लखनवी]

----------


## umabua

ये आरज़ू थी तुझे गुल के रूबरू करते
हम और बुलबुल-ए-बेताब गुफ़्तगू करते

पयामबर न मयस्सर हुआ तो ख़ूब हुआ
ज़ुबान-ए-ग़ैर से क्या शरह-ए-आरज़ू करते!

मेरी तरह से मह-ओ-महर भी हैं आवारा
किसी हबीब की ये भी हैं जुस्त्जू करते

जो देखते तेरी ज़ंजीर-ए-ज़ुल्फ़ का आलम
असीर होने की आज़ाद आरज़ू करते

न पूछ आलम-ए-बरगश्ता तालअ'ई आतश
बरसती आग, जो बारां की आरज़ू करते

(आतिश लखनवी)

----------


## umabua

खुद को क्यूँ जिस्म का ज़िन्दानी करें
फिक्र को तख़्त-ए-सुलेमानी करें

[ज़िन्दानी = कैदी, तख़्त-ए-सुलेमानी: सोलोमन का सिंहासन]

देर तक बैठ के सोचें खुद को
आज फिर घर में बियाबानी करें

अपने कमरे में सजाएं आफाक़
जलसा-ए-बे-सर-ओ-सामानी करें

उमर भर शेर कहें खून थूकें
मुन्तखिब रास्ता-ए-नुक्सानी करें

[मुन्तखिब = चयन करना, चुनना]

खुद के लिए मोल लें इजहार का कर्ज़
दूसरों के लिए आसानी करें

शेर के लब पे खामोशी लिखें
हर्फ़-ए-ना-गुफ्ता को ला-सानी करें

कीमियाकारी है फ़न अपना साज़
आग को बैठे हुए पानी करें

अब्दुल अहद साज़

----------


## umabua

लिखना उसे होंटों से, पढ़ना लब-ए-लालीना
उस शोख को लिख पढ़ के सीखा है ग़ज़ल जीना

[लब-ए-ला'लीना=लाल रंगत वाले सुर्ख होंठ]

सब संग-ए-मलामत के रुख़ एक ही जानिब हैं
ज़द पर हूँ मगर मैं ही, मैं ही हूँ मगर बीना


[ज़द=पहुँच, निशाना] [बीना=बुद्धिमान]

पाबस्ता सदाओं की जंजीर सी है आगे
आगे न जा इस हद से थम जा..दिल-ए-गमगीना

तलवार सी चलती है वो काट है साँसों में
किन खूनी बगूलों की ज़द पर है मगर मेरा सीना

कब चढ़ता हुआ सूरज धरती पे उतर आये
कब राह में रूक जाये यह चलता हुआ जीना

अब्दुल्ला कमाल

----------


## umabua

यह सोच कर मैं रुका था कि आसमाँ है यहां
ज़मीन भी पांव के नीचे, सो अब धुवाँ है यहां

न कोई ख्वाब न ख्वाहिश, न गम न खुशी
वो बे-हिसी है की हर शख्स राएगां है यहां


[बे-हिसी = अनिश्चितता] [राएगां =व्यर्थ, बेकार]

यहां किसी को कोई वास्ता किसी से नहीं
किसी के बारे में कुछ सोचना ज़ियाँ है यहां


[ज़ियाँ = नुकसान]

उठाये फिरते हैं दीवार-ए-गिरया पुश्त पे लोग
नफ्स नफ्स में अजब महशर-ए-फुगां है यहां


[दीवार-ए-गिरया=यहूदियों के द्वारा क्रंदन प्रकट करने वाली दीवाल]
[पुश्त = पीठ] [फुगां  = दर्द की चीख]

अब्दुल्लाह कमाल

----------


## umabua

कोई उस शहर में कब था उसका
उसे यह ज़ोअम कि रब था उसका

(ज़ोअम = गर्व,घमंड)

उसकी रग रग में उतरती रही आग
उसके अन्दर ही गज़ब था उसका

वही सिलसिला-ए-तार-ए-नफस
वही जीने का सबब था उसका


सिद्क़-जादा था वोह शाहज़ादा कमाल
बस यही नाम-ओ-नसब था उसका

(सिद्क़-जादा = सचाई पसंद)

अब्दुल्लाह कमाल

----------


## Shyam0Sharma

बेहतरीन सूत्र........................

----------


## umabua

वोह बातें तेरी, वोह फ़साने तेरे
शुगुफ्ता शुगुफ्ता बहाने तेरे

बस एक दाग-ए-सजदा मेरी कायनात
जबीनें तेरी आस्ताने तेरे

बस एक ज़ख्म नज़ारा हिस्सा मेरा
बहारें तेरी आशियाने तेरे

फकीरों का जमघट घडी दो घडी
शराबें तेरी, बादा-खाने तेरे

ज़मीर-ए-सदफ में किरन का मुकाम
अनोखे अनोखे ठिकाने तेरे

बहार-ओ-खिज़ां कम-निगाहों के वहम
बुरे या भले सब ज़माने तेरे

अदम भी तेरा है हिकायत-कदा
कहाँ तक गए हैं फ़साने तेरे

अदम

----------


## umabua

शब की बेदारियां नहीं अच्छी
इतनी मै-ख्वारियाँ नहीं अच्छी

वोह कहीं किबरिया न बन जाएँ
नाज़बरदारियाँ नहीं अच्छी

[किबरिया = ईश्वर की महिमा]
[नाजबरदारी =बहुत अधिक नाज़ उठाना]

हाथ से खो न बैठना उसको
इतनी खुद्दारियाँ अच्छी नहीं

कुछ रवादारियों की मश्क़ भी कर
सिर्फ अदाकारियाँ नहीं अच्छी

ए गफुरुर्रहीम सच फरमा
क्या खताकारियां नहीं अच्छी

[गफुरुर्रहीम = ईश्वर]
[खता-कारियाँ = गलतियां करना]  


-अदम

----------


## umabua

आधों की तरफ से कभी पौनों की तरफ से
आवाज़े कसे जाते हैं बौनों की तरफ से

[ आवाज़े  कसना : ताना कसना]

हैरत से सभी ख़ाक-ज़दा देख रहे हैं
हर रोज़ ज़मीन घटती है कोनों की तरफ से

फिर कोई असा दे कि वो फुंकारते निकले
फिर अजदहे फ़िरऔन के टोनों की तरफ से

[फ़िरऔन =प्राचीन मिस्र के राजा की पदवी]

बातों का सिलसिला जारी हो किसी तौर
खामोशी ही खामोशी है दोनों की तरफ से

फिर बाद में दरवाज़ा दिखा देते हैं आदिल
पहले वो उठा देते हैं बिछौनों की तरफ से

आदिल मंसूरी

----------


## pathfinder

झूम के जब रिंदों ने पिला दी
शेख़ ने चुपके चुपके दुआ दी


एक कमी थी ताज महल में
हमने तेरी तस्वीर लगा दी


आप ने झूठा वादा कर के
आज हमारी उम्र बड़ा दी


तेरी गली में सज्दे कर के
हमने इबादतगाह बना दी 

-कैफ भोपाली

----------


## pathfinder

तेरा चेहरा कितना सुहाना लगता है
तेरे आगे चाँद पुराना लगता है


तिरछे तिरछे तीर नज़र के लगते हैं
सीधा सीधा दिल पे निशाना लगता है


आग का क्या है पल दो पल में लगती है
बुझते बुझते एक ज़माना लगता है


सच तो ये है फूल का दिल भी छलनी है
हँसता चेहरा एक बहाना लगता है

तेरे आगे चाँद पुराना लगता है


तिरछे तिरछे तीर नज़र के लगते हैं
सीधा सीधा दिल पे निशाना लगता है


आग का क्या है पल दो पल में लगती है
बुझते बुझते एक ज़माना लगता है


सच तो ये है फूल का दिल भी छलनी है
हँसता चेहरा एक बहाना लगता है

-कैफ भोपाली

----------


## pathfinder

कौन आयेगा यहाँ कोई न आया होगा
मेरा दरवाज़ा हवाओं ने हिलाया होगा


दिल-ए-नादाँ न धड़क, ऐ दिल-ए-नादाँ न धड़क
कोई ख़त लेके पड़ोसी के घर आया होगा


गुल से लिपटी हुई तितली को गिराकर देखो
आँधियों तुम ने दरख़्तों को गिराया होगा

'कैफ़' परदेस में मत याद करो अपना मकाँ
अब के बारिश ने उसे तोड़ गिराया होगा

-कैफ भोपाली

----------


## umabua

> कौन आयेगा यहाँ कोई न आया होगा
> मेरा दरवाज़ा हवाओं ने हिलाया होगा
> 
> 
> दिल-ए-नादाँ न धड़क, ऐ दिल-ए-नादाँ न धड़क
> कोई ख़त लेके पड़ोसी के घर आया होगा
> 
> 
> गुल से लिपटी हुई तितली को गिराकर देखो
> ...


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1172875

लगभग एक ही जैसी कैफियत वाली दो अलग अलग शायरों की अलग अलग ज़ुबानी.........
बहुत खूब प्रशासक महोदय... 
आभार एवं धन्यवाद.

----------


## umabua

तू जो बिछड़ा तो सुनसान नगर लगता है
है शहर अपना, अनजान नगर लगता है


खौफ-ए-तन्हाई है मुझपे मुस्सलत ऐसे 
दिल धड़कता है तो धड़कन से भी डर लगता है  


न कोई रास्ता है ना कोई निशान-ए-मंजिल
बिन तेरे ज़िन्दगी इक ऐसा सफ़र लगता है


आ ज़रा देख सही मेरे घर का आलम
तो नहीं तो वीराना खंडहर लगता है 


 दर्द अहबाब से इतने मिले हैं मुझको
अब तो अपने ही साए से डर लगता है

----------


## umabua

पलकें ज़रा उठा कर एक बार देखिये 
थोड़ा सा मुस्कुरा कर एक बार देखिये


ऐ माहताब-इ-हुस्न अन्धेरा है चार सू 
रुख से नक़ाब उठा कर एक बार देखिये


छुपने लगा है चाँद घटाओं की ओट में 
जुल्फें ज़रा हटा कर एक बार देखिये


बजने लगेंगे जलतरंग इस काएनात में 
कोई गीत गुनगुना कर एक बार देखिये


दे देंगे जान आपके, क़दमों में हम हुज़ूर
शम्मे वफ़ा जला कर एक बार देखिये 


मेरी तरह ही आप भी तरसेंगे नींद को 
ये दिल कहीं लगाकर, एक बार देखिये  


क्यों दर-बदर हैं आप वफ़ा की तलाश में 
अपना हमें बना कर एक बार देखिये 


इस पुर-फरेब दौर का शिकवा बज़ा मगर 
'इम्तियाज़' को आज़मा कर एक बार देखिये

----------


## umabua

अमन वाले संभाल कर रखना
कुछ उजाले संभाल कर रखना 


जाने  कब  देश  को ज़ुरूरत  हो 
कुछ जियाले संभाल कर रखना 


सच की तमीज भी ज़रूरी है 
मुंह के छाले संभाल कर रखना


भूख का इम्तिहान होना है
कुछ निवाले सम्भाल कर रखना


बाग़ वालों से जब भी जब भी घबराओ 
दश्त वाले संभाल कर रखना 


जोश के दौर में यहाँ "साजिद"
होश वाले संभाल कर रखना

----------


## umabua

तेरे बारे में जब सोचा नहीं था
मैं तनहा था, मगर इतना नहीं था

तेरी तस्वीर से करता था बातें
मेरे कमरे में आइना नहीं था  

समंदर ने मुझे प्यासा ही रखा
मैं जब सहरा में था, प्यासा नहीं था

मनाने-रूठने के खेल में हम
बिछड़ जायेंगे, ये सोचा नहीं था

सुना है बंद कर ली है उसने आँखे 
कई रातों से वो सोया  नहीं था

----------


## umabua

*अपना दिल पेश करूँ, अपनी वफ़ा पेश करूँ*
*कुछ समझ में नहीं आता, तुझे क्या पेश करूँ*
*

तेरे मिलने की खुशी में कोई नगमा छेडू* 
*या तेरे दर्द-ए-जुदाई का गिला पेश करूँ* 
*

मेरे ख़्वाबों में भी तू, मेरे ख्यालों में भी तू*
*कौन सी चीज तुझे, तुझसे जुदा पेश करूँ*
*

जो तेरे दिल को लुभा ले वो अदा मुझमे नहीं*
*क्यों न तुझको कोई तेरी ही अदा पेश करूँ  *

----------


## umabua

*मैं हूँ, तेरा ख़याल है, और चाँद रात है* 
*दिल दर्द से निढाल है, और चाँद रात है* 
*
आँखों में चुभ गयीं, तेरी यादों की किरचियाँ* 
*कन्धों पे गम की शाल है, और चाँद रात है*

 दिल तोड़ कर खामोश नजरों को क्या मिला
शबनम का ये सवाल है और चाँद रात है

कैम्पस की नेहर पे है तेरा हाथ मेरे हाथ 
मौसम भी लाजवाब है और चाँद रात है   
*
हर एक कली ने ओढ़ लिया मातमी लिबास* 
*हर फूल पर मलाल है और चाँद रात है* 
*
मेरी तो पोर पोर में खुश खुश सी बस गयी* 
*उस पर तेरा ख़याल है और चाँद रात है* 
*
हल्का सा पड़ रहा है 'वसी' वहशतों का रंग* 
*कर चीज़ पे ज़वाल है और चाँद रात है  *

----------


## umabua

तर्क-ए-मुहब्बत पर भी होगी उनको निदामत हमसे ज़ियादा
किसने की है, कौन करेगा, उनसे मुहब्बत हमसे ज़ियादा 


हमने माना आप में होगी, सब्र की ताकत हमसे ज़ियादा
देखिये लेकिन उतारी हुयी है, आप की सूरत हमसे ज़ियादा  


उफ़ वो तब्बस्सुम हल्का हल्का, हाय वो भीगी भीगी पलकें 
वक्त-ए-रुखसत उनपे गिरा था, लम्हा-ए-रुखसत हमसे ज़ियादा 


कोई तमन्ना कोई मसर्रत, दिल के करीब आने ही न दी 
किसने की है इश्क में यारों, गम से मुहब्बत हमसे ज़ियादा

----------


## umabua

तेरी खातिर जो रोती हूँ, तो ये मेरी मुहब्बत है 
जो मोती रूल देती हूँ, तो ये मेरी मुहब्बत है 


तुम्हारी याद की किरणों को अक्सर आँख में रख कर 
मैं अपनी नींद खोती हूँ, तो मेरी मुहब्बत है


हुआ एहसास खुशबू, चांदनी को देख कर अक्सर
तेरे धोखे में रहती हूँ, तो ये मेरी मुहब्बत है 


फलक पे चाँद तारों के हसीं झुरमुट के मंज़र में 
तेरे चेहरे को तकती हूँ, तो ये मेरी मुहब्बत है  


मैं अपनी ज़िन्दगी के सारे ज़ज्बों को मेरे जाना!
तुम्हारे नाम करती हूँ, तो ये मेरी मुहब्बत है 


कभी तू देख ले आ कर दुआ राह-ए-मुहब्बत में 
मैं खुद से खुद ही लडती हूँ, तो ये मेरी मुहब्बत है

----------


## umabua

*लबों की सरसराहट से बदन के चूर होने तक* 
*मैं तुझ को इस तरह चाहूँ कि मेरी सांस रुक जाए

*
*खताओं पर खताएं हों, न हो कुछ बात कहने को* 
*मैं तुझमे यूं समा जाऊं, कि मेरी सांस रुक जाए   * 
*

न हिम्मत तुझमे हो बाकी, न हिम्मत मुझमे हो बाकी*
*मगर इतना करीब आऊँ कि मेरी सांस रुक जाए*
*

तेरे होंठों पे जब रखूँ मैं अपने होंठ कुछ ऐसे* 
*या तेरी प्यास बुझ जाए या मेरी सांस रुक जाए*

----------


## umabua

इस इम्तिहान में हूँ, दिल का बाब किसको दूं
निसाब-ए-इश्क पे लिखी किताब किसको दूं 


हर एक शख्स  को मुझसे बहुत मुहब्बत है
सवाल यह है कि वफ़ा का ज़वाब किसको दूं 


मेरा ख़ुलूस, मोहब्बत, वफ़ा, है सबके लिए
सोचती हूँ कि लब-ए-लुबाब किसको दूं


मेरे लिए तो सभी लोग एक जैसे हैं 
सुकून किसको दूं, मैं इज़तेराब किसको दूं 


हुजूम-ए-हुस्न के मेले में, सोचती हूँ मैं
कि अपने हाथ में थामा गुलाब किसको दूं

----------


## umabua

चलो ऐसा करें, मिल के सितारे बाँट लेते हैं 
ज़रूरत के मुताबिक़ सब सहारे बाँट लेते हैं 


मुहब्बत करने वालों की तिजारत भी अनोखी है 
मुनाफ़ा छोड़ देते हैं, खसारे बाँट लेते हैं 


अगर मिलना नहीं मुमकिन तो लहरों पे कदम रख कर 
अभी दरिया-ए-उल्फत के किनारे बाँट लेते हैं 


मेरी झोली में जितने भी वफ़ा के फूल हैं इनको 
इकट्ठे बैठ कर इक रोज़ सारे बाँट लेते हैं 


मुहब्बत के अलावा पास अपने कुछ नहीं 'फ़राज़'
इसी दौलत को हम किस्मत के मारे बाँट लेते हैं

----------


## umabua

आज तू बेसबब उदास है जी 
इश्क होता तो कोई बात भी थी



जलता फिरता हूँ दोपहरों में 
जाने क्या चीज़ खो गयी मेरी 


छुपता फिरता है इश्क दुनिया से 
फैलती जा रही है रुसवायी


आज तो वो भी कुछ खामोश सा था 
मैंने भी इस से कोई बात ना की 


एक दम से कि होंठ चूम लिए 
ये मुझे बैठे बैठे क्या सूझी 


एक दम इसका हाथ छोड़ दिया 
जाने क्या बात दरमियाँ आयी


तू जो इतना उदास है 'नासिर'
तुझे क्या हो गया बता तो सही

----------


## umabua

मैं खुद ज़मीन हूँ मगर ज़र्फ़ आसमान का है 
कि टूट कर भी मेरा हौसला चट्टान का है 


बुरा ना मान मेरे हर्फ़ ज़हर जहर सही
मैं क्या करूँ यही जायका मेरी जुबान का है 


बिछड़ते वक्त से मैं अब तलक नहीं रोयी 
वो कह गया था  यही वक्त इम्तिहान का है


हर एक घर पे मुसल्लत है दिल की वीरानी 
तमाम शहर पे साया मेरे मकान का है 


ये और बात अदालत है बे-खबर वरना 
तमाम शहर में चर्चा मेरे बयान का है 


असर दिखा ना सका उसके दिल में अश्क मेरा 
ये तीर भी किसी टूटी हुयी कमान का है 


कफस तो खैर मुकद्दर में था मगर 'मोहसिन'
हवा में शोर अभी तक मेरी उड़ान का है

----------


## umabua

कभी जो देखनी हो मुहब्बत, तो मेरी चाहतों में आ जाना 
कभी तो करनी हो मुझसे बातें, तो मेरी यादों में आ जाना 
कभी जो चाहो महसूस करना प्यार मेरा, तू मेरी आँखों में आ जाना
कभी जो सुननी हो आवाज मेरे दिल की, तो मेरी धडकनों में आ जाना 
कभी जो पाओ खुद को अकेला सा, तो मेरी राहों में आ जाना
कभी जो सो ना पाओ मेरा यादों में, तो मेरी रातों में आ जाना 
कभी जो घबरा जाओ अजीब शै से, तो मेरी बाहों में आ जाना

----------


## umabua

आते जाते मुझे इलज़ाम तो देते जाओ 
आते जाते मुझे इलज़ाम तो देते जाओ 


दम निकल जाए तो उठ कर शब्-ए-तन्हाई में 
मुझ को वापिस दिल-ए-नाकाम तो देते जाओ 


मैं किसी और का अहसान नहीं ले सकती 
मेरी किस्मत, मेरा अंजाम तो देते जाओ 


फूल महकाऊँ कि दामन में सजाऊँ  कांटें
मेरे हिस्से का मुझसे इनाम तो देते जाओ

----------


## umabua

अपने दुश्मन को भी पलकों पे बिठाने वाले 
हाय! आये न हमें ये ढंग ज़माने वाले


आँखों ही आंखों मे पढ़ लेते थे बातें दिल की
अब नहीं लोग  वो ग़ालिब के ज़माने वाले 


अब गले लगने को कहते हैं हमें मंजिल पर 
बीच रास्ते में हमें छोड़ कर जाने वाले 


राह में मेरी जिन्हें बिछड़ते पाया 
ये वही थे मुझे फूलों पे चलाने वाले


तंज़ के तीर वही राह में बरसाते  हैं
जो हैं दुनिया की निगाहों से गिराने वाले  


दिल ही दिल में ना कभी करना मोहब्बत 'महरूख' 
नहीं चलते यहाँ  चाहत के छुपाने वाले

----------


## umabua

क्यूँ तबीअत कहीं ठहरती नहीं
दोस्ती तो उदास करती नहीं


हम हमेशा के सैर-चश्म सही
तुझ को देखें तो आँख भरती नहीं


शब-ए-हिज्राँ भी रोज़-ए-बद की तरह
कट तो जाती है पर गुज़रती नहीं


ये मोहब्बत है, सुन, ज़माने, सुन!
इतनी आसानियों से मरती नहीं


जिस तरह तुम गुजारते हो फ़राज़
जिंदगी उस तरह गुज़रती नहीं


अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## umabua

इस से पहले कि बेवफा हो जाएँ
क्यूँ न ए दोस्त हम जुदा हो जाएँ


तू भी हीरे से बन गया पत्थर
हम भी कल जाने क्या से क्या हो जाएँ


हम भी मजबूरियों का उज़्र करें
फिर कहीं और मुब्तिला हो जाएँ


अब के गर तू मिले तो हम तुझसे
ऐसे लिपटें तेरी क़बा हो जाएँ

(क़बा=ड्रेस)


बंदगी हमने छोड़ दी फ़राज़
क्या करें लोग जब खुदा हो जाएँ


अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## umabua

रंजिश ही सही, दिल ही दुखाने के लिए आ
आ फिर से मुझे छोड़ के जाने के लिए आ 


कुछ तो मेरे पिन्दार-ए-मोहब्बत* का भरम रख
तू भी तो कभी मुझको मनाने के लिए आ


पहले से मरासिम* न सही, फिर भी कभी तो
रस्म-ओ-रह-ए-दुनिया ही निभाने के लिए आ


किस किस को बताएँगे जुदाई का सबब हम 
तू मुझ से खफा है, तो ज़माने के लिए आ


एक उमर से हूँ लज्ज़त-ए-गिरया* से भी महरूम
ए राहत-ए-जां मुझको रुलाने के लिए आ


अब तक दिल-ए-खुशफ़हम को तुझ से हैं उम्मीदें
यह आखिरी शमाएं भी बुझाने के लिए आ

[पिन्दार = गर्व] [मरासिम = रिश्ते] [गिरया = रुलाई, रोना]

----------


## umabua

ज़मीन से उगती है या आसमाँ से आती है
ये बे-इरादा उदासी कहाँ से आती है


बदन की बास, नसीम-ए-लिबास, बू-ए-नफ़स
कोई महक हो इसी ख़ाकदां सी आती है


[खाकदां : संसार]


दिलों की बर्फ पिघलती नहीं है जिस के बग़ैर
वोह आंच एक ग़म-ए-बेनिशाँ से आती है 


उसे नए दर-ओ- दीवार भी न रोक सके
वोह एक सदा जो पुराने मकाँ से आती है


[मकाँ = घर]


सुखनवरी है नज़र से नज़र का नाज़-ओ-नयाज़
उरूज़ से न जुबां-ओ-बयाँ से आती है


अहमद मुश्ताक़

----------


## umabua

एक मोअ’म्मा है समझने का ना समझाने का
ज़िन्दगी काहे को है ख़्वाब है दीवाने का


ख़ल्क़ कहती है जिसे दिल तेरे दीवाने का
एक गोशा है यह दुनिया इसी वीराने का


मुख़्तसर क़िस्सा-ए-ग़म यह है कि दिल रखता हूं
राज़-ए-कौनैन ख़ुलासा है इस अफ़साने का


तुमने देखा है कभी घर को बदलते हुए रंग
आओ देखो ना तमाशा मेरे ग़मख़ाने का


दिल से पोंह्ची तो हैं आंखों में लहू की बूंदें
सिलसिला शीशे से मिलता तो है पैमाने का


हमने छानी हैं बहुत दैर-ओ-हरम की गलियां
कहीं पाया न ठिकाना तेरे दीवाने का


हर नफ़स उमरे गुज़िश्ता की है मय्य्त फ़ानी
ज़िन्दगी नाम है मर मर के जिये जाने का


फ़ानी बदायूनी

----------


## umabua

वोह जो हम में तुम में करार था तुम्हें याद हो कि न याद हो
वही यानी वादा निबाह का, तुम्हें याद हो कि न याद हो


वोह जो लुत्फ़ मुझ पे थे बेशतर, वो करम कि था मेरे हाल पर
मुझे सब है याद ज़रा ज़रा, तुम्हें याद हो कि न याद हो


वोह नए गिले, वोह शिकायतें, वह मज़े मज़े की हिकायतें
वोह हर एक बात पे रूठना, तुम्हें याद हो कि न याद हो


कभी बैठे सबमें जो रूबरू तो इशारतों में ही गुफ्तगू
वो बयान शौक़ का बरमला तुम्हें याद हो कि न याद हो


जिसे आप गिनते थे आशना जिसे आप कहते थे बावफा
मैं वही हूँ मोमिन-इ-मुब्तिला, तुम्हें याद हो कि न याद हो


मोमिन खान 'मोमिन'

----------


## umabua

जलवा दिखलाये जो वोह खुद अपनी खुद-आराई का
नूर जल जाये अभी चश्म-ए-तमाशाई का


रंग हर फूल में है हुस्न-ए-खुद आराई का
चमन-ए-दहर है महज़र तेरी यकताई का


अपने मरकज़ की तरफ माएल-ए-परवाज़ था हुस्न
भूलता ही नहीं आलम तेरी अंगडाई का 


देख कर नज़्म-ए-दो-आलम हमें कहना ही पड़ा
यह सलीका है किसे अंजुमन आराई का


गुल जो गुलज़ार में हैं गोश-बर-आवाज़ अजीज़
मुझसे बुलबुल ने लिया तर्ज़ यह शैवाई का


(अजीज़ लखनवी)

----------


## umabua

रुकी रुकी सी शब-ए-मर्ग ख़त्म पर आई
वोह पौ फटी, वोह नयी ज़िंदगी नज़र आई


ये मोड़ वोह है कि परछाईयाँ भी देंगी न साथ
मुसाफिरों से कहो, उसकी रहगुज़र आई  


फिज़ा तबस्सुम-ए-सुबह-ए-बहार थी, लेकिन
पोहंच के मंजिल-ए-जानाँ पे आँख भर आई


कहाँ हर एक से इंसानियत का बार उठा
कि ये बला भी तेरे आशिकों के सर आई


ज़रा विसाल के बाद आईना तो देख ऐ दोस्त 
तेरे जमाल की दोशीज़गी निखर आई 


फ़िराक गोरखपुरी

----------


## umabua

आँखों में अश्क आये जाते हैं , फिर भी हम मुस्कुराये जाते हैं ,
गाना तो आता नहीं हैं , फिर भी हम गुनगुनाये जाते हैं !

संभल के चलते हैं दिल अपना , कहीं कोई तोड़ न दे ,
बेवफाई से भरी दुनिया में , हम वफ़ा किये जाते हैं !

दुनिया हँसती है हम पर , हमें कोई ऐतराज नहीं,
रोते हुए दिलों को भी हम हँसाए जाते हैं!

टूट गए सारे सपने पल भर में शीशे की तरह ,
फिर भी दूसरों के लिए , हम सपने सजाये जाते हैं!

सारी ज़िन्दगी अंधरे में बिता दी हमने ,
जाते-जाते औरों के लिए दीये जलाये जाते हैं!

रास्ते ही नहीं है जब , मंजिलों की तो आस किसे ,
रास्तों की तलाश में , हम काटों पर चले जाते हैं !

सूनी पड़ी है राहें दिल  की , कोई मुसाफिर नहीं राहों में ,
सूनेपन को साथ में लेकर , हम राहों से गुजरते जाते हैं!

प्यास इतनी प्यास है कि  , अब तक बुझी नहीं,
पानी तो कहाँ नसीब में , अब तो अश्कों को ही पीये जाते हैं !

----------


## umabua

उसके चेहरे से नजर हे कि हटती नहीं
वो जो मिल जाये अगर चहकती कहीं

जिन्दगी मायूस थी आज वो महका गयी
जेसे गुलशन में कोई कली खिलती कहीं

वो जो हंसी जब नजरे मेरी बहकने लगी
मन की मोम आज क्यों पिगलती गयी

महकने लगा समां चांदनी खिलने लगी
छुपने लगा चाँद क्यों आज अम्बर में कहीं

भूल निगाओं की जो आज उनसे टकरा गयी
वो बारिस बनकर मुझ पे बरसती गयी

कुछ बोलना ना चाहते थे मगर ये दिल बोल उठा
धीरे- धीरे मधुमयी महफिल जमती गयी

उस चाँद में दाग हे मालूम हे हमें
वो बेदाग़ चाँद मिल जाए रातों में कहीं

आँखों का नूर करता मजबूर मेरी निगाहों को
दिल के दर्पण पर उसकी तस्वीर बनती गयी

सदियों से बंद किये बेठे थे इस दिल को
मगर चुपके से वो इस दिल में उतरती गयी

तिल तिल जलता हे दिल मगर दुंहा हे कि उठती नहीं
परवाना बनकर बेठे हे शमां हे की जलती नहीं

हो गयी क़यामत वो जो सामने आ गयी
दर्द ऐ दिल से गजल आज क्यों निकलती गयी

----------


## umabua

दिल में छुपा रखा है तुझे याद बना के


कभी सांसों का हौसला कभी फरियाद बना के


हर एक कोने को रौशन किया तस्वीर से तेरी 


तेरी हर बात ने छोडा मुझे बर्बाद बना के 


आसमां ना गुमां कर ले रात की चांदनी पे कही 


तभी तो ज़मीं पे उतारा गया है तुझे चाँद बना के


मै नए साल में क्या पेश करू तोहफतन तुझको 


हर धड़कन को भेजा है मुबारकबाद बना के


एक ख्वाब सच हो वरना इन बातों का क्या है


कल ख्वाब में देखा खुद को तेरा नौशाद बना के 


यह क्या रंग ज़िन्दगी का दिखाते हो 'शाहंशाह'


तुम खुद ही रूठ गए सभी को शाद बना के

----------


## umabua

गिर गए ज़मीन पर तो संभाले नहीं जाते
बाज़ार में दुःख दर्द उछाले नहीं जाते 

जाते नहीं सहराओं को हम इश्क गिरफ़्ता 
जब तक दिल-ए-मजनूँ की दुआ ले नहीं जाते

अब मुझसे उन आँखों की हिफाज़त नहीं होती
अब मुझसे तेरे खवाब संभाले नहीं जाते  

आँखों से निकलते हैं मगर ध्यान में रखना
तुम ऐसे कभी दिल से निकाले नहीं जाते 

जंगल के ये पौधे हैं इन्हें छोड़ दे 'नय्यर'
गम आप जवां होते हैं, पाले नहीं जाते

----------


## umabua

निगाह-ए-यार पे पलकों की अगर लगाम न हो 
बदन में दूर तलक ज़िन्दगी का नाम न हो

वो बे-नकाब जो फिरती है गली कूंचों में 
तो कैसे शहर के लोगों में क़त्ल-ए-आम न हो 

मुझे यकीं है कि दुनिया में दर्द बढ़ जाएँ
अगर ये पीने पिलाने के एहतमाम न हो   

बिठा के सामने बस देखता रहूँ उस को 
इस के सिवा मुझे दुनिया का कोई काम न हो 

जो उसको देख ले  अफताब एक नज़र 'मोहसिन'
मेरे शहर की गलियों में कभी शाम न हो

----------


## umabua

ए मुस्सव्विर मेरे महबूब की तस्वीर बना
तुझसे बन जाए तो बिगड़ी हुयी तकदीर बना

ज़ुल्फ़ ऐसे हो कि बरसात भी पानी मांगे
सुर्ख होंठों से हर फूल जवानी मांगे 
नरगिसी आँखों में काजल की वही तीर बना 
ए मुस्सव्विर मेरे महबूब की तस्वीर बना

मैं तुझे हुस्न के अंदाज़ सिखाऊँ कैसे 
अपनी आँखे तेरे चेहरे पे लगाऊँ कैसे 
तेरा दर छोड़ के जाऊँ  तो जाऊँ  कैसे
जिस में उलझा रहूँ दिन रात वो ज़ंजीर बना 

ए मुस्सव्विर मेरे महबूब की तस्वीर बना 
तुझसे बन जाए तो बिगड़ी हुयी तकदीर बना

----------


## umabua

हर शख्स किबरिया है तुझे देखने के बाद
दावा मेरा बजा है तुझे देखने के बाद

हम आ कर तेरे शहर से वापस ना जायेंगे
यह फैसला किया है तुझे देखने के बाद

सजदा करूँ तो काफ़िर कहेंगे लोग 
पर यह कौन सोचता है तुझे देखने के बाद  

सजदा करूँ कि नक्श-ए-कदम चूमूँ
घर काबा बन गया है तुझे देखने के बाद 

कहते हैं लोग उसे मसीहा मगर यहाँ 
एक शख्स मर गया है तुझे देखने के बाद 

हर वक्त मैं रहती हूँ खोयी खोयी सी 
यह हाल हो गया है तुझे देखने के बाद

----------


## umabua

ख्वाब खोदे तो तेरी याद के खंडहर निकले 
खुद में डूबे तो तेरी जात के अन्दर निकले

बे-वजा ना थी ये बे-जान बुतों की चाहत 
दिल जो टूटा तो तेरे प्यार के मंदिर निकले 

हम तो समझे थे कि होंगे ये दो चार आंसू 
रोने बैठे तो समंदर के समन्दर निकले

----------


## sudhirraj

सपने  अक्सर  सपने  ही  होते  है ...
 जब  तक  आँखे  बंद  है  तब  तक  बस  अपने  होते  है  ...
 रेत  में  महल  तो  बन  जाते  है  दोस्त ...
 पर  पानी  की  एक  लहर  से  बिखर  भी  जाते  है ....
 पल  भर  का  प्यार  भी   नसीब  हो  जाये  ऐसी  मेरी  तक़दीर  नही ...
 जिन्दगी  लूटाने   की  बात  करने  वाले  अक्सर  जिन्दगी  ही  छिन   कर  ले  जाते  है ...
 बिच  राह  में  तडपता  हुआ  मरने  के  लिए  छोड़  जाते  है ...
 आज  की  इस  दुनिया  में  अक्सर  गैर  भी  हक  जताते  है  ...
 अपनापन  दिखा  कर  ही  तो  फरेब  कर  जाते  है ....
 अपना  की  तलाश   तो  हर  पल  रहती  है  आज  भी  मुझे ..

----------


## sudhirraj

हमे  भी  प्यार  करने  का  ख्याल  आया ,
 जब  भी  यह  ख्याल  आया  खुद  को  अकेला  पाया ,
 धुनते  रहे  इस  दुनिया  मैं  हमसफ़र ,
 किसी  को  धोके  बाज़ , किसी  को  बेवफा  ही  पाया …

----------


## pathfinder

इक यही सोज़-ए-निहाँ कुल मेरा सर्माया है
दोस्तो मैं किसे ये सोज़-ए-निहाँ नज़्र करूँ
कोई क़ातिल सर-ए-मक़्तल नज़र आता ही नहीं
किस को दिल नज़्र करूँ और किसे जाँ नज़्र करूँ

तुम भी महबूब मेरे तुम भी हो दिलदार मेरे
आश्ना मुझसे मगर तुम भी नहीं तुम भी नहीं
ख़त्म है तुम पे मसीहानफ़सी चारागरी
मेहरम-ए-दर्द-ए-जिगर तुम भी नहीं तुम भी नहीं

अपनी लाश आप उठाना कोई आसान नहीं
दस्त-ओ-बाज़ू मेरे नाकारा हुए जाते हैं
जिनसे हर दौर में चमकी है तुम्हारी दहलीज़
आज सज्दे वोही आवारा हुए जाते हैँ

दूर मन्ज़िल थी मगर ऐसी भी कुछ दूर न थी
लेके फिरती रही रस्ते ही में वहशत मुझ को
एक ज़ख़्म ऐसा न खाया के बहार आ जाती
दार तक लेके गया शौक़-ए-शहादत मुझ को

राह में टूट गये पाँव तो मालूम हुआ
जुज़ मेरे और मेरा रहनुमा कोई नहीं
एक के बाद ख़ुदा एक चला आता था
कह दिया अक़्ल ने तंग आके ख़ुदा कोई नहीं |

-कैफ़ी आज़मी |

----------


## pathfinder

रूह बेचैन है इक दिल की अज़ीयत क्या है
दिल ही शोला है तो ये सोज़-ए-मोहब्बत क्या है
वो मुझे भूल गई इसकी शिकायत क्या है
रंज तो ये है के रो-रोके भुलाया होगा

वो कहाँ और कहाँ काहिफ़-ए-ग़म सोज़िश-ए-जाँ
उस की रंगीन नज़र और नुक़ूश-ए-हिर्माँ
उस का एह्सास-ए-लतीफ़ और शिकस्त-ए-अर्माँ
तानाज़न एक ज़माना नज़र आया होगा

झुक गई होगी जवाँ-साल उमन्गों की जबीं
मिट गई होगी ललक डूब गया होगा यक़ीं
छा गया होगा धुआँ घूम गई होगी ज़मीं
अपने पहले ही घरौंदे को जो ढाया होगा

दिल ने ऐसे भी कुछ अफ़साने सुनाये होँगे
अश्क आँखों ने पिये और न बहाये होँगे
बन्द कमरे में जो ख़त मेरे जलाये होँगे
एक-इक हर्फ़ जबीं पर उभर आया होगा

उस ने घबराके नज़र लाख बचाई होगी
मिटके इक नक़्श ने सौ शक़्ल दिखाई होगी
मेज़ से जब मेरी तस्वीर हटाई होगी
हर तरफ़ मुझ को तड़प्ता हुआ पाया होगा

बेमहल छेड़ पे जज़्बात उबल आये होँगे
ग़म पशेमान तबस्सुम में ढल आये होँगे
नाम पर मेरे जब आँसू निकल आये होँगे
सर न काँधे से सहेली के उठाया होगा


ज़ुल्फ़ ज़िद कर के किसी ने जो बनाई होगी
रूठ्व जल्वोँ पे ख़िज़ाँ और भी छाई होगी
बर्क़ अश्वोँ ने कई दिन न गिराई होगी
रंग चेहरे पे कई रोज़ न आया होगा

होके मजबूर मुझे उस ने भुलाया होगा
ज़हर चुप कर के दवा जान के ख़ाया होगा |

-कैफ़ी आज़मी |

----------


## pathfinder

अब तुम आग़ोश-ए-तसव्वुर में भी आया न करो
मुझ से बिखरे हुये गेसू नहीं देखे जाते

सुर्ख़ आँखों की क़सम काँपती पलकों की क़सम
थर-थराते हुये आँसू नहीं देखे जाते

अब तुम आग़ोश-ए-तसव्वुर में भी आया न करो
छूट जाने दो जो दामन-ए-वफ़ा छूट गया

क्यूँ ये लग़ज़ीदा ख़रामी ये पशेमाँ नज़री
तुम ने तोड़ा नहीं रिश्ता-ए-दिल टूट गया

अब तुम आग़ोश-ए-तसव्वुर में भी आया न करो
मेरी आहों से ये रुख़्सार न कुमला जायें

ढूँडती होगी तुम्हें रस में नहाई हुई रात
जाओ कलियाँ न कहीं सेज की मुर्झा जायें

अब तुम आग़ोश-ए-तसव्वुर में भी आया न करो
मैं इस उजड़े हुये पहलू में बिठा लूँ न कहीं

लब-ए-शीरीं का नमक आरिज़-ए-नमकीं की मिठास
अपने तरसे हुये होंठों में चुरा लूँ न कहीं


-कैफ़ी आज़मी |

----------


## pathfinder

बस इक झिझक है यही हाल-ए-दिल सुनाने में
कि तेरा ज़िक्र भी आयेगा इस फ़साने में


बरस पड़ी थी जो रुख़ से नक़ाब उठाने में
वो चाँदनी है अभी तक मेरे ग़रीब-ख़ाने में


इसी में इश्क़ की क़िस्मत बदल भी सकती थी
जो वक़्त बीत गया मुझ को आज़माने में

ये कह के टूट पड़ा शाख़-ए-गुल से आख़िरी फूल
अब और देर है कितनी बहार आने में |


-कैफ़ी आज़मी |

----------


## sudhirraj

आज  वो  अपने  होके  भी  बेगाने  लगे ,
 मानो  हवा  के  ठन्डे  झोके  हमे  जलाने  लगे ,
 एक  आह  पे  मेरी  गिरते  थे  जिनके  हजारो  आंसू ,
 आज  वो  भी  मेरे  ज़ख्मो  पे  मुस्कुराने  लगे .

----------


## pathfinder

सच से आँखें मूंदकर चलना तुम्हें अच्छा लगा,
क्या हुआ क्या जिन्दगी में ज़ख्म कुछ गहरा लगा.

क़ैद का पिंजरे का आदी था परिंदा इस क़दर,
पेड़ की शाखों पे जब आया उसे डर सा लगा.

मुद्दतों के बाद मिलने पर क्या मजबूरियां,
धड़कनें होठों तक आयीं बोलना बेजा लगा.

आप वादों से मुकर जायेंगे ये सोंचा न था,
जब हकीकत सामने आयी तो सब धोखा लगा.

जाने कैसे ज़िंदगी की सारी क़द्रें मिट गयीं,
आदमी सैलाब में बहता हुआ तिनका लगा.

हर क़दम पर बेवफाई के करिश्में देखकर,
छटपटाती ज़िंदगी का हर वरक सादा लगा |

-शैलेश ज़ैदी |

----------


## pathfinder

बचके जीवन के संघर्ष से नाटकों में लगे हैं सभी.
कैसी अनचाही लाचारियां, अनमना झेलते हैं सभी.

रक्त आंखों से छलके अगर, कुछ उजाला दिखाई पड़े,
कन्दराओं की दहलीज़ पर, होंठ सी कर खड़े हैं सभी.

नीले आकाश की चेतना, मुट्ठियों में दबाये हुए,
पर्वतों के इरादे लिए, एकजुट हो गए हैं सभी.

पश्चिमों के सरल दायरे, ढल गए शुद्ध व्यापार में,
आत्माओं के नीलाम की, बोलियाँ बोलते हैं सभी.

ज़िंदगी की किताबें भला, कैसे पढ़ने का साहस करें,
मूर्त्त शब्दों से बचते हुए, ज़िंदगी जी रहे हैं सभी.

जन्म की छटपटाहट लिए, कितनी बुधियाएँ मर जाएँगी,
माधवों धीसुओं की तरह, साँस लेने लगे हैं सभी |

-शैलेश ज़ैदी |

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

मित्र गजल के चन्द शैर प्रस्तुत हेँ लेखक/शायर का नाम मुझे मालूम नहीँ है मेरे गले मे जमें हाथ मेरे अपने हेँ  कि जो लड रहे हेँ मेरे साथ  मेरे अपने हेँ  हार के भी मेँ जीत के जुलूश मेँ हूं कि जो दे गये हेँ मुझे मात मेरे अपने हेँ अगर नहिँ हे सूरज और चाँद मेरे बस मे यही बहुत हे दिन रात मेरे अपने हेँ मेरी तरह ये भी कच्चे घरोँ मे रहते हेँ कि जो घेर लाए हेँ बरसात मेरे अपने हेँ किसी कि आँखौँ मे बसा हूं किसी के दिल मे   ये टूटे फूटे कमालात मेरे अपने हेँ

----------


## umabua

नज़र नज़र से मिलाकर शराब पीते हैं
हम उनको पास बिठाकर शराब पीते हैं।


इसीलिए तो अँधेरा है मैकदे में बहुत
यहाँ घरों को जलाकर शराब पीते हैं।


हमें तुम्हारे सिवा कुछ नज़र नहीं आता
तुम्हें नज़र में सजा कर शराब पीते हैं।


उन्हीं के हिस्से आती है प्यास ही अक्सर
जो दूसरों को पिला कर शराब पीते हैं।


-तसनीम फारूकी

----------


## umabua

दिल-ए-नादाँ तुझे हुआ क्या है
आख़िर इस दर्द की दवा क्या है?


हमको उनसे वफ़ा की है उम्मीद
जो नहीं जानते वफ़ा क्या है।


हम हैं मुश्ताक़ और वो बेज़ार
या इलाही ये माजरा क्या है।


जब कि तुझ बिन नहीं कोई मौजूद
फिर ये हंगामा ऐ ख़ुदा क्या है।


जान तुम पर निसार करता हूँ
मैंने नहीं जानता दुआ क्या है।


–मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब 

मुश्ताक़ = उत्सुक 
बेज़ार = गुस्सा

----------


## umabua

ज़ुल्फ़ बिखरा के निकले वो घर से
देखो बादल कहाँ आज बरसे।


फिर हुईं धड़कनें तेज़ दिल की
फिर वो गुज़रे हैं शायद इधर से।


मैं हर एक हाल में आपका हूँ
आप देखें मुझे जिस नज़र से।


ज़िन्दग़ी वो सम्भल ना सकेगी
गिर गई जो तुम्हारी नज़र से।


बिजलियों की तवाजों में ‘बेकल’
आशियाना बनाओ शहर से।


–बेकल उत्साही 

तवाजों = सरपरस्ती/सानिध्य

----------


## umabua

दो जवाँ दिलों का ग़म दूरियाँ समझती हैं
कौन याद करता है हिचकियाँ समझती हैं।


तुम तो ख़ुद ही क़ातिल हो, तुम ये बात क्या जानो
क्यों हुआ मैं दीवाना बेड़ियाँ समझती हैं।


बाम से उतरती है जब हसीन दोशीज़ा
जिस्म की नज़ाक़त को सीढ़ियाँ समझती हैं।


यूँ तो सैर-ए-गुलशन को कितना लोग आते हैं
फूल कौन तोड़ेगा डालियाँ समझती हैं।


जिसने कर लिया दिल में पहली बार घर ‘दानिश’
उसको मेरी आँखों की पुतलियाँ समझती हैं।


– दानिश अलीगढ़ी 

बाम = बालकनी/ऊँचा वरामदा  
दोशीज़ा = दुल्हन

----------


## umabua

मेरा जज़्ब-ए-मोहब्बत कम न होगा
जहान-ए-आरज़ू बरहम न होगा।


बढ़ेगा मेरी दुनिया में उजाला
चिराग-ए-सोज़-ए-ग़म मद्धम न होगा।


जहाँ में आब गिल से मावरा भी
तेरा दर्द-ए-मोहब्बत कम न होगा।


तेरे दर पर जो सर ख़म हो गया है
वो अब दुनिया के आगे ख़म न होगा।


लड़ूँगा गर्दिश-ए-दौराँ से ‘दर्शन’
में जोश-ए-अमल अब कम न होगा।


– संत दर्शन सिंह 

बरहम = बर्बाद 
सोज़ = सुर्ख, सुलगते हुए 
आब = चमक 
गिल = मिट्टी, कीचड 
मावरा = अतिरिक्त, अलावा 
ख़म = झुका हुआ 
गर्दिश = दुर्भाग्य 
दौराँ = समय

----------


## umabua

ये दिल, ये पागल दिल मेरा क्यों बुझ गया, आवारगी
इस दश्त में इक शहर था वो क्या हुआ, आवारगी।


कल शब मुझे बेशक्ल सी आवाज़ ने चौंका दिया
मैंने कहा तू कौन है उसने कहा आवारगी।


इक अजनबी झोंके ने जब पूछा मेरे ग़म का सबब
सहरा की भीगी रेत पर मैंने लिखा आवारगी।


ये दर्द की तनहाइयाँ, ये दश्त का वीराँ सफ़र
हम लोग तो उकता गये अपनी सुना, आवारगी।


कल रात तनहा चाँद को देखा था मैंने ख़्वाब में
‘मोहसिन’ मुझे रास आएगी शायद सदा आवारगी।


-मोहसिन नकवी 

दश्त = रेगिस्तान  
शब = रात 
सबब = कारण

----------


## umabua

मेरा जज़्ब-ए-मोहब्बत कम न होगा
जहान-ए-आरज़ू बरहम न होगा।


बढ़ेगा मेरी दुनिया में उजाला
चिराग-ए-सोज़-ए-ग़म मद्धम न होगा।


जहाँ में आब गिल से मावरा भी
तेरा दर्द-ए-मोहब्बत कम न होगा।


तेरे दर पर जो सर ख़म हो गया है
वो अब दुनिया के आगे ख़म न होगा।


लड़ूँगा गर्दिश-ए-दौराँ से ‘दर्शन’
में जोश-ए-अमल अब कम न होगा।


-संत दर्शन सिंह

----------


## umabua

अपने हाथों की लकीरों में बसा ले मुझको
मैं हूँ तेरा तो नसीब अपना बना ले मुझको।


मुझसे तू पूछने आया है वफ़ा के माने
ये तेरी सादा-दिली मार ना डाले मुझको।


ख़ुद को मैं बाँट ना डालूँ कहीं दामन-दामन
कर दिया तूने अगर मेरे हवाले मुझको।


बादाह फिर बादाह है मैं ज़हर भी पी जाऊँ ‘क़तील’
शर्त ये है कोई बाहों में सम्भाले मुझको।


–कतील शिफाई 

बादाह = शराब

----------


## umabua

चराग़-ओ-आफ़ताब ग़ुम बड़ी हसीन रात थी
शबाब की नक़ाब गुम बड़ी हसीन रात थी।


मुझे पिला रहे थे वो कि ख़ुद ही शमाँ बुझ गई
गिलास ग़ुम,शराब ग़ुम बड़ी हसीन रात थी।


लिखा था जिस किताब कि इश्क़ तो हराम है
हुई वही किताब ग़ुम बड़ी हसीन रात थी।


लबों से लब जो मिल गए,लबों से लब ही सिल गए
सवाल ग़ुम जवाब ग़ुम बड़ी हसींन रीत थी।


-सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## umabua

सुरमई शाम के उजालों से जब भी सज-धज के रात आती है
बेवफ़ा, बेरहम ओ बेदर्दी जाने क्यों तेरी याद आती है।


इस जवानी ने क्या सज़ा पाई, रेशमी सेज हाय तनहाई,
शोख़ जज़्बात ले हैं अँगड़ाई,आँखें बोझल हैं नींद हरजाई,
तेरी तस्वीर तेरी परछाईं दे के आवाज़ फिर बुलाती है।


आज भी लम्हे वो मोहब्बत के गर्म साँसों से लिपटे रहते हैं,
अब भी अरमान तेरी चाहत के महकी ज़ुल्फ़ों में सिमटे रहते हैं,
तुझको भूलें तो कैसे भूलें हम बस यही सोच अब सताती है।


वो भी क्या दिन थे जब कि हम दोनों मरने-जीने का वादा करते थे
जाम हो ज़हर का कि अमृत का साथ पीने का वादा करते थे।
ये भी क्या दिन हैं क्या क़यामत है ग़म तो ग़म है ख़ुशी भी खाती है।
- ??

----------


## umabua

कह दो इस रात से कि रुक जाए दर्द-ए-दिल मिन्नतों से सोया है
ये वही दर्द जिसे ले कर लैला तड़पी थी मजनू रोया है।


मैं भी इस दर्द की पुजारिन हूँ ये न मिलता तो कब की मर जाती
इसके इक-इक हसीन मोती को रात-दिन पलकों में पिरोया है।


यो वही दर्द है जिसे ग़ालिब जज़्ब करते थे अपनी गज़लों में
मीर ने जब से इसको अपनाया दामन-ए-ज़ीस्त को भिगोया है।

-नूर देवासी

----------


## umabua

तुम आ गए हो ऐ शह-ए-ख़ूबाँ ख़ुशामदीद
महका है आज दिल का गुलिस्ताँ ख़ुशामदीद।


उतरा है मेरी रूह के आँगन मे सैल-ए-नूर
गुरबत कदे में जश्न-ए-चरागाँ ख़ुशामदीद।


मिस्ल-ए-नसीम सुबह-ए-चमन हों सुबक खराम
इक इक क़दम नवेद-ए-बहाराँ ख़ुशामदीद।


जज़्बों को फिर यक़ीन की दौलत मिली आज
वजह-ए-करार-ए-क़ल्ब परीशाँ ख़ुशामदीद।


बरसों के बाद दिल में उजालों की है नुमू
मेहर-ए-मुनीर नैयर ताबाँ ख़ुशामदीद।


जाना तुम्हारी चश्म-ए-मोहब्बत का फ़ैज़ है
‘आशूर’ भी है आज ग़ज़लफ़ाँ ख़ुशामदीद।


– ?? 'आशूर' 


ख़ूबाँ = खूबसूरत, पुरकशिश 
ख़ुशामदीद = स्वागत 
सैलाब = बाढ़ 
नूर = चमक, चाहत 
गुरबत = गरीबी, बनवास 
कद = आकार 
मिस्ल = मिसाल, उदाहरण 
नसीम = ठंडी हवा, शीतल बयार 
नवेद = अच्छी खबर 
नवेद-ए-बहाराँ = बसंत ऋतु की सूचना 
क़ल्ब = हृदय 
वजह-ए-करार-ए-क़ल्ब = हृदय की शान्ति का कारण 
परीशाँ = परेशान 
नुमू = बढ़ोत्तरी 
मेहर-ए-मुनीर = सूरज की चमक, धूप 
नैयर = चमकीला 
ताबाँ = गरम, तीखा, जलता हुआ 
चश्म = आँख 
फ़ैज़ = पक्ष

----------


## umabua

अपनी ग़ज़लों में तेरा हुस्न सुनाऊँ आ जा
आ ग़म-ए-यार तुझे दिल में बसाऊँ आ जा।


बिन किए बात तुझे बात सुनाकर दिल की
तेरी आँखों में हया रंग सजाऊँ आ जा।


अनछुए होंठ तेरे एक कली से छू कर
उसको मफ़हूम नज़ाक़त से मिलाऊँ आ जा।


मैंने माना कि तू साक़ी है मैं मैकश तेरा
आज तू पी मैं तुझे जाम पिलाऊँ आ जा।


हीर वारिस की सुनाऊँ मैं तुझे शाम ढले
तुझमें सोए हुए जज़्बों को जगाऊँ आ जा।


ऐं मेरे सीने में हर आन धड़कती ख़ुशबू
आ मेरे दिल में तुझे तुझसे मिलाऊँ आ जा।

– ??? 

मफ़हूम = समझना,जानी-पहचानी  
हीर वारिस की: वारिश शाह द्वारा लिखित मशहूर पंजाबी ग़ज़ल 'हीर रांझा'
आन = पल

----------


## umabua

जो भी दुख याद न था याद आया
आज क्या जानिए क्या याद आया।


याद आया था बिछड़ना तेरा
फिर नहीं याद कि क्या याद आया।


हाथ उठाए था कि दिल बैठ गया
जाने क्या वक़्त-ए-दुआ याद आया।


जिस तरह धुंध में लिपटे हुए फूल
इक इक नक़्श तेरा याद आया।


ये मोहब्बत भी है क्या रोग ‘फ़राज़’
जिसको भूले वो सदा याद आया।


-अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## umabua

बहारों के चमन याद आ गया है
मुझे वो गुलबदन याद आ गया है।


लचकती शाख ने जब सर उठाया
किसी का बाँकपन याद आ गया है।


मेरी ख़ामोशियों पर हँसने वालों
मुझे वो कमसुख़न याद ऐ गया है।


तेरी सूरत को जब देखा है मैंने
उरूज-ए-फ़िक्र-ओ-फ़न याद आ गया है।


मिले वो बन कर अजनबी तो ‘रिफ़त’
जमाने का चलन याद आ गया है।


-रिफत सुलतान 

बाँकपन = उत्साह 
कमसुख़न = कम बोलने वाली/वाला 
उरूज = चढ़ाव,आरोहण

----------


## umabua

लुत्फ़ जो उसके इंतज़ार में है
वो कहाँ मौसम-ए-बहार में है।


हुस्न जितना है गाहे-गाहे में
कब मुलाकात बार-बार में है।


जान-ओ-दिल से मैं हारता ही रहूँ
गर तेरी जीत मेंरी हार में है।


ज़िन्दगी भर की चाहतों का सिला
दिल में पैवस्त मू के ख़ार में है।


क्या हुआ गर खुशी नहीं बस में
मुसकुराना तो इख़्तियार में है।

–??

पैवस्त = धंसना, घुसना 
मू = बाल, केश 
ख़ार = महिलाओं के सर, गले और ठुड्डी को ढकने वाला एक वस्त्र
इख़्तियार = अधिकार

----------


## umabua

एक बस तू ही नहीं मुझसे ख़फ़ा हो बैठा
मैंने जो संग तराशा वो ख़ुदा हो बैठा।


उठ के मंज़िल ही अगर आए तो शायद कुछ हो
शौक-ए-मंज़िल तो मेरा आबलापा हो बैठा।


शुक्रिया ऐ मेरे क़ातिल ऐ मसीहा मेरे
ज़हर जो तूने दिया था वो दवा हो बैठा।


–फरहत शहजाद 

संग = संगमरमर पत्थर 
आबलापा = पैरों में छाला पड़ना

----------


## umabua

वही पलकों का झपकना वही जादू तेरे
सारे अंदाज़ चुरा लाई है ख़ुशबू तेरे।


तुझसे मैं जिस्म चुराता था मगर इल्म न था
मेरे साये से लिपट जाएँगे बाज़ू तेरे ।


तेरी आँखों में पिघलती रही सूरत मेरी।
मेरी तसवीर पे गिरते रहे आँसू तेरे।


और कुछ देर अगर तेज़ हवा चलती रही
मेरी बाँहों में बिखर जाएँगे गेसू तेरे।

-नजीर कैसर

----------


## umabua

इससे पहले कि बात टल जाए
आओ इक दौर और चल जाए।


आँसुओं से भरी हुई आँखें
रोशनी जिस तरह पिघल जाए।


दिल वो नादान, शोख बच्चा है
आग छूने से जो मचल जाए।


तुझको पाने की आस के सर से
जिन्दगी की रिदा ना ढल जाए।


वक़्त, मौसम, हवा का रुख जाना
कौन जाने कि कब बदल जाए।

–फरहत शहजाद 
रिदा = आवरण/क्षद्म वेश

----------


## umabua

आह को चाहिए इक उम्र असर होने तक
कौन जीता है तेरी ज़ुल्फ़ के सर होने तक।


आशिक़ी सब्र-तलब और तमन्ना बेताब
दिल का क्या रंग करूँ ख़ून-ए-जिगर होने तक।


हम ने माना कि तग़ाफुल न करोगे लेकिन
ख़ाक हो जाएँगे हम तुमको ख़बर होने तक।


ग़म-ए-हस्ती का ‘असद’ किस से हो जुज़ मर्ग इलाज
शमा हर रंग में जलती है सहर होने तक।


–मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब 

सब्र-तलब = धीरज रखने की चाहत 
तग़ाफुल = मना करना, 
जुज़ = बजाय 
मर्ग = मृत्यु 
सहर = सुबह

----------


## umabua

आए कुछ अब्र कुछ शराब आए
उसके बाद आए जो अज़ाब आए।


बाम-ए-मीना से माहताब तेरे
दस्त-ए-साकी में आफ़ताब आए।


कर रहा था ग़म-ए-जहाँ का हिसाब
आज तुम याद बेहिसाब आए।


हर रग-ए-ख़ूँ में फिर चरागाँ हो
सामने फिर वो फिर बेनक़ाब आए।


‘फ़ैज़’ थी राह सर-बसर मंज़िल
हम जहाँ पहुँचे क़ामयाब आए।


–फैज़ अहमद 'फैज़'

अब्र = बादल 
अज़ाब = दर्द 
बाम = बालकनी 
मीना = चमक 
दस्त = हाथ 
सर-बसर = सम्पूर्ण

----------


## umabua

उम्र के धूप चढ़ल,   धूप  सहाते   नइखे
हमरा हमराही के  इ बात  बुझाते नइखे


मंजिले इश्क में कइसन इ मुकाम आइल बा
हाय ! हमरा से “आई.लव.यू” कहाते नइखे


देह अइसन बा कि ई आँख फिसल जाताटे
रूप अइसन बा कि दरपन में समाते नइखे


जब से देखलें हईँ  हम सोनपरी  के जादू
मन बा खरगोश भइल  जोश अड़ाते नइखे


कइसे सँपरेला  अकेले  उहां प  तहरा  से
आह! उफनत बा नदी, बान्ह बन्हाते नइखे


साथ में तोहरा जे देखलें रहीं सपना ओकर
याद आवत बा बहुत  याद ऊ जाते नइखे


हमरा डर बा कहीं पागल ना हो जाए ‘भावुक’
दर्द उमड़त बा  मगर आँख  लोराते नइखे 

-मनोज सिंह 'भावुक'

----------


## umabua

नूर-ए-अनवर से अँधेरे को मिटाया आपने
और क़िस्मत का सितारा जगमगाया आपने।


ख़ुशबू-ए-अफ़ज़ल ज़माना हमको कहता है मग़र
आज हम जो कुछ भी हैं हमको बनाया आपने।

****

कह रहा है आपका हर शख़्स दीवाना हमें
आप ही के नाम से दुनिया ने पहचाना हमें।

आपके दम से ही क़ायम है निज़ाम-ए-ज़िन्दग़ी
एक पल के वास्ते भी छोड़ न जाना हमें।

दोस्तों का प्यार, हसरत और फिर उसका करम
अहल-ए-फ़न अहल-ए-नज़र हर बज़्म ने जाना हमें।

नूर = चमक 
अनवर = प्रकाश 
अफ़ज़ल = प्रमुख 
निज़ाम = समझौता, प्रतिष्ठान 
अहल = निवासी 
बज़्म = महफ़िल 

-हसरत जयपुरी

----------


## umabua

इश्क जब एक तरफ़ हो तो सज़ा देता है
और जब दोनों तरफ़ हो तो मज़ा देता है।


अपने माथे पे ये बिंदिया की चमक रहने दो
ये सितारा मुझे मंज़िल के पता देता है।


ऐ नमकपाश तेरी साँवली सूरत की क़सम
दिल का हर ज़ख़्म तुझे दिल से दुआ देता है।


तू मुझे प्यार से देखे या न देखे ज़ालिम
तेरा अंदाज़ मोहब्बत का पता देता है।


मैं किसी ज़ाम का मोहताज नहीं हूँ ‘हसरत’
मेरा साकी मुझे आँखों से पिला देता है।


-हसरत जयपुरी

----------


## umabua

वफ़ा का नाम ज़माने में आम कर जाऊँ
फिर उसके बाद मैं ज़िंदा रहूँ कि मर जाऊँ।


इलाही मुझको अता कर सदाक़तों के चिराग़
मैं उनकी रोशनी लेकर नगर-नगर जाऊँ।


तेरी जमीं पे न हो नाम नफ़रतों का कहीं
मोहब्बतों के फ़साने सुनूँ जिधर जाऊँ।


मेरे वज़ूद ये भी तो एक मसरफ़ है
दिलों में प्यार की मानिंद मैं उतर जाऊँ।


मज़ा तो जब है कि दुश्मन भी मुझको याद करे
मिसाल प्यार की ऐसी मैं छोड़ कर जाऊँ।


अता कर = प्रतिदान देना 
सदाक़त = सचाई 
मसरफ़ = ???

----------


## umabua

वादियाँ-वादियाँ, रास्ते-रास्ते
मारे मारे फिरे हम तेरे वास्ते।


आबशारों से पूछा कहाँ हैं सनम
और नज़ारों के जा जा के पकड़े क़दम


इन बहारों ने फ़रमाया क्या जाने हम
खा रहा है हमें अब जुदाई का ग़म।


छाले पड़ते गए भागते-भागते।
मचली जाएँ लटें, लिपटी जाए हवा


जलता जाए बदन, रोती जाए वफ़ा
बेवफ़ा मत सता मिल भी जा आ भी जा


कि ख़ता क्या बता क्यों ये दे दी सज़ा।
आँखें पथरा गईं जागते-जागते।

----------


## umabua

जब प्यार नहीं है तो भुला क्यों नहीं देते?
ख़त किसलिए रखे हैं जला क्यों नहीं देते?


किस वास्ते लिखा है हथेली पे मेरा नाम
मैं हर्फ़ ग़लत हूँ तो मिटा क्यों नहीं देते?


लिल्लाह शब-ओ-रोज़ की उलझन से निकालो
तुम मेरे नहीं हो तो बता क्यों नहीं देते?


रह रह के न तड़पाओ ऐ बेदर्द मसीहा
हाथों से मुझे ज़हर पिला क्यों नहीं देते?


जब इसकी वफ़ाओं पे यकीं तुमको नहीं है
‘हसरत’ को निग़ाहों से गिरा क्यों नहीं देते? 

हर्फ = अक्षर 
शब-ओ-रोज़ = रात और दिन

-हसरत जयपुरी

----------


## umabua

नज़र मुझसे मिलाती हो तो तुम शरमा-सी जाती हो
इसी को प्यार कहते हैं, इसी को प्यार कहते हैं।


जबाँ ख़ामोश है लेकिन निग़ाहें बात करती हैं
अदाएँ लाख भी रोको अदाएँ बात करती हैं।


नज़र नीची किए दाँतों में उँगली को दबाती हो।
इसी को प्यार कहते हैं, इसी को प्यार कहते हैं।


छुपाने से मेरी जानम कहीं क्या प्यार छुपता है
ये ऐसा मुश्क है ख़ुशबू हमेशा देता रहता है।


तुम को सब जानती हो फिर भी क्यों मुझको सताती हो?
इसी को प्यार कहते हैं, इसी को प्यार कहते हैं।


तुम्हारी प्यार का ऐसे हमें इज़हार मिलता है
हमारा नाम सुनते ही तुम्हारा रंग खिलता है


और फिर साज़-ए-दिल पे तुम हमारे गीत गाती हो।
इसी को प्यार कहते हैं, इसी को प्यार कहते हैं।


तुम्हारे घर में जब आऊँ तो छुप जाती हो परदे में
मुझे जब देख ना पाओ तो घबराती हो परदे में


ख़ुद ही चिलमन उठा कर फिर इशारों से बुलाती हो।
इसी को प्यार कहते हैं, इसी को प्यार कहते हैं।


-हसरत जयपुरी

----------


## umabua

कल चौदहवीं की रात थी,
शब भर रहा चर्चा तेरा।
कुछ ने कहा ये चाँद है,
कुछ ने कहा चेहरा तेरा।

हम भी वहीं मौज़ूद थे,
हमसे भी सब पूछा किए।
हम हँस दिए हम चुप रहे
मंज़ूर था पर्दा तेरा।

इस शहर में किससे मिलें
हमसे तो छूटी महफ़िलें।
हर शख़्स तेरा नाम ले
हर शख़्स दीवाना तेरा।

कूचे को तेरे छोड़ कर
जोगी ही बन जाएँ मग़र,
जंगल तेरे, पर्वत तेरे
बस्ती तेरी, सहरा तेरा।

बेदर्द सुननी हो तो चल
कहता है क्या अच्छी गज़ल
आशिक तेरा, रुसवा तेरा
शायर तेरा ‘इंशा’ तेरा।

-इब्ने इंशा

----------


## umabua

ख़ुदा करे कि मोहब्बत में ये मक़ाम आए
किसी का नाम लूँ लब पे तुम्हारा नाम आए।


कुछ इस तरह से जिए ज़िन्दग़ी बसर न हुई
तुम्हारे बाद किसी रात की सहर न हुई
सहर नज़र से मिले ज़ुल्फ़ ले के शाम आए।


ख़ुद अपने घर में वो मेहमान बन के आए हैं
सितम तो देखिए अनजान बन के आए हैं
हमारे दिल की तड़प आज कुछ तो काम आए।


वही है साज़ वही गीत है वही मंज़र
हर एक चीज़ वही है नहीं है तुम वो मगर
उसी तरह से निग़ाहें उठें, सलाम आए।



-तस्लीम फ़ाज़ली

----------


## pathfinder

मेरी यादें असर कर रही हैं,
उनकी आंखों को तर कर रही हैं .

हादसा दिल पे गुज़रा है कोई,
धड़कनें बाख़बर कर रही हैं.

इन हवाओं को क्या हो गया है,
राज़ क्यों मुश्तहर कर रही हैं.

वो नही हैं तो क्या, उनकी यादें,
साथ मेरे सफर कर रही हैं.

किस लिए दिल के सूने मकां में,
फिर से उम्मीदें घर कर रही हैं.

सुन रहा हूँ मैं जो भी सदाएँ,
प्यार को मोतबर कर रही हैं |

शैलेश ज़ैदी |

तर = wet गीला,गीली 
बाख़बर  = inform सूचित करना 
मुश्तहर  = open,राज़ फाश करना 
मोतबर  = reliable ,विश्वसनीय

----------


## pathfinder

दिल ने आशाओं के दो बोल सुनाये होंगे.
बस इसी बात पे आँसू निकल आए होंगे.

उसको भी मेरे ख़यालों ने सताया होगा,
उसने भी मेरी तरह खवाब सजाये होंगे.

चाह कर भी वो किसी लम्हा न तनहा होगा,
साथ जब मैं न रहूँगा मेरे साए होंगे.

वाबस्ता कोई शय नज़र आयी होगी,
जिसने सोये हुए एहसास जगाये होंगे.

मैंने जिनके लिए हंस-हंस के ग़मों को झेला,
क्या ख़बर थी कि वही लोग पराये होंगे.

शाम की तरह अगर सुब्ह भी धुंधली होगी,
हम उजालों की नयी शमएं जलाए होंगे.

सब्र की मेरे हदें देख के हैरत में हैं सब,
इतने दुःख तो न किसी ने भी उठाये होंगे.

शैलेश ज़ैदी |

----------


## pathfinder

उसकी आँखें जो दिल में उतर जायेंगी,
देखना कोई हंगामा कर जायेंगी.

मेरी यादों को इस तरह दावत न दो,
ये जब आयेंगी आकर ठहर जायेंगी.

इन वफाओं पे कैसे भरोसा करूं,
ये वाफएं किसी दिन मुकर जायेंगी.

हौसला हो तो ख्वाबों की ये कश्तियाँ,
होके तूफ़ान से भी गुज़र जायेंगी.

ये लताएँ बहोत ही हरी हैं मगर,
आबपाशी न होगी तो मर जायेंगी.

यूँ ही गर हम विकल्पों में जीते रहे,
हसरतें रेत बनकर बिखर जायेंगी.

तुम अगर हमनवाई पे क़ायम रहो,
वादियाँ ज़िंदगी की संवार जायेंगी |

शैलेश ज़ैदी |

----------


## umabua

ये न थी हमारी क़िस्मत कि विसाल-ए-यार होता
अगर और जीते रहते यही इंतज़ार होता।
तेरे वादे पर जिए हम तो ये जान झूठ जाना
कि खुशी से मर न जाते ग़र ऐतबार होता।
ये कहाँ की दोस्ती है कि बने हैं दोस्त नासेह
कोई चारासाज होता कोई ग़म-गुसार होता
कहूँ किससे मैं कि क्या है शब-ए-ग़म बुरी बला है
मुझे क्या बुरा था मरना अगर एक बार होता।
कोई मेरे दिल से पूछे तेरे तीर-ए-नीमकश को
ये ख़लिश कहाँ से होती जो जिगर के पार होता।
–मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब 
विसाल = करीबी 
नासेह = विचारक 
चारासाज = डाक्टर 
ग़म-गुसार = दया चाहने वाला/वाली

----------


## umabua

मुझे तुम नज़र से गिरा तो रहे हो
मुझे तुम कभी भी भुला न सकोगे।
न जाने मुझे क्यों यक़ीं हो चला है
मेरे प्यार को तुम मिटा न सकोगे।
मेरी याद होगी जिधर जाओगे तुम
कभी नग़मा बन के, कभी बन के आँसू।
तड़पता मुझे हर तरफ पाओगे तुम।
शमा जो जलाई है मेरी वफ़ा ने
बुझाना भी चाहो बुझा न सकोगे।
कभी नाम बातों में आया जो मेरा
तो बेचैन हो-हो के दिल थाम लोगे।
निग़ाहों में छाएगा ग़म का अँधेरा।
किसी ने जो पूछा सबब आँसुओं का
बताना भी चाहो बता न सकोगे।
-मसरूर अनवर

----------


## umabua

फूल ही फूल खिल उठे मेरे पैमाने में
आप क्या आए बहार आ गई मैख़ाने में।
आप कुछ यूँ मेरे आइना-ए-दिल में आए
जिस तरह चाँद उतर आया हो पैमाने में
आप के नाम से ताबिंदा है उनवान-ए-हयात
वर्ना कुछ बात नहीं थी मेरे अफ़साने में।
–सलीम गिलानी 
ताबिंदा = चमकीला 
उनवान = लम्बाई - चौडाई 
हयात = ज़िन्दगी

----------


## umabua

सता-सता के हमें अश्कबार करती है
तुम्हारी याद बहुत बेक़रार करती है।

वो दिन जो साथ गुज़ारे थे प्यार में हमने
तलाश उनको नज़र बार-बार करती है।

ग़िला नहीं जो नसीबों ने कर दिया है जुदा
तेरी जुदाई भी अब हमको प्यार करती है।

कनारे बैठ के जिसके किए थे कौल-ओ-क़रार
नदी वो अब भी तेरा इंतज़ार करती है।

-वफ़ा रूमानी

----------


## umabua

पत्ता-पत्ता, बूटा-बूटा हाल हमारा जाने है
जाने-ना-जाने गुल ही ना जाने, बाग तो सारा जाने है।

चारागरी बीमारी-ए-दिल की रस्म-ए-शहर-ए-हुस्न नहीं
वरना दिलबर नादाँ भी इस दर्द का चारा जाने है।

महर-ओ-वफ़ा-ओ-लुत्फ़-ओ-इनायत एक से वाक़िफ़ इनमें नहीं
और तो सब कुछ तन्ज़-ओ-किनाया रम्ज़-ओ-इशारा जाने है।

-मीर तकी मीर

महर = लगाव, चाहत 
चारागरी = पीड़ा से मुक्ति मिलना 
तन्ज़ = दिल्लगी करना,
किनाया = छलनी 
रम्ज़ = रहस्यपूर्ण 




( कोई जानकार कृपया रेखांकित पंक्तियों का अर्थ समझा दे,, शब्दार्थ होने के बावजूद मैं समझ नहीं पा रही हूँ. )

----------


## umabua

तक़लीफ़-ए-हिज्र दे गई राहत कभी-कभी
बदला है यों भी रंग-ए-मोहब्बत कभी-कभी।

दिल मे तेरी जफ़ा को सहारा समझ लिया
गुज़री है यों भी हम पे मुसीबत कभी-कभी।

दुनिया समझ न ले तेरे ग़म की नज़ाकतें
करता हूँ ज़ेर-ए-लब शिक़ायत कभी-कभी।

है जिस तरफ़ निग़ाह तवज्जो उधर नहीं
होती है बेरुख़ी भी इनायत कभी-कभी।

आई शब-ए-फिराक़ तो घबरा गए ‘शजी’
आती है ज़िन्दगी में क़यामत कभी-कभी।

–मोआज़म  ताज 'शजी' 

ज़ेर = नीचे 
ज़ेर-ए-लब = दबे होंट 
तवज्जो = ध्यान देना 
फिराक़ =  दीवानगी (इश्क में)

----------


## pathfinder

> महर-ओ-वफ़ा-ओ-लुत्फ़-ओ-इनायत एक से वाक़िफ़ इनमें नहीं
> और तो सब कुछ तन्ज़-ओ-किनाया रम्ज़-ओ-इशारा जाने है।
> 
> -मीर तकी मीर
> 
> महर = लगाव, चाहत 
> चारागरी = पीड़ा से मुक्ति मिलना 
> तन्ज़ = दिल्लगी करना,
> किनाया = छलनी 
> ...


महर,वफा लुत्फ़ ,इनायत ,इन सभी शब्दों का अर्थ एक जैसा है |ये सभी (लगभग) प्रेम के पर्यायवाची माने जा सकते हैं |
तंज = कटाक्ष ,
किनाया,इशारा = इशारा 
रमज़ = रहस्यमयी |
शायर उपरोक्त शेर में स्वयम को हीन दर्शाते हुए कहता है कि मेरी समझ में प्रेम नहीं आता अर्थात प्रेमपूर्वक मेरे साथ किया गया व्यवहार मेरी समझ में नहीं आता ,मुझे तो केवल दूसरों पर कटाक्ष करना एवं उनकी कमियां निकालने के लिए रहस्यमयी इशारेबाजी करना ही आता है |

----------


## umabua

> महर,वफा लुत्फ़ ,इनायत ,इन सभी शब्दों का अर्थ एक जैसा है |ये सभी (लगभग) प्रेम के पर्यायवाची माने जा सकते हैं |
> तंज = कटाक्ष ,
> किनाया,इशारा = इशारा 
> रमज़ = रहस्यमयी |
> शायर उपरोक्त शेर में स्वयम को हीन दर्शाते हुए कहता है कि मेरी समझ में प्रेम नहीं आता अर्थात प्रेमपूर्वक मेरे साथ किया गया व्यवहार मेरी समझ में नहीं आता ,मुझे तो केवल दूसरों पर कटाक्ष करना एवं उनकी कमियां निकालने के लिए रहस्यमयी इशारेबाजी करना ही आता है |


धन्यवाद प्रशासक महोदय.
शायर ने निश्चित ही कुछ कठिन शब्दों का चयन किया था जो मुझे समझ में नहीं आये थे.. 
आपका आभार पुनश्च...

----------


## Ranveer

बस एक वक्त का खंजर मेरी तलाश में है,
जो रोज़ भेष बदल कर मेरी तलाश में है।

मैं एक कतरा हूं मेरा अलग वजूद तो है,
हुआ करे जो समंदर मेरी तलाश में है ।

मैं देवता की तरह कैद अपने मन्दिर में,
वो मेरे जिस्म के बाहर मेरी तलाश में है।

जिसके हाथ में एक फूल देके आया था,
उसी के हाथ का पत्थर मेरी तलाश में है।


कृष्ण बिहारी नूर

----------


## umabua

शायर : असगर सलीम

गायक : मेहंदी हसन 


गुलशन-गुलशन शोला-ए-ग़ुल की ज़ुल्फ़-ए-सबा की बात चली
हर्फ़-ए-जुनूँ की बंद-गिराँ की ज़ुल्म-ओ-सज़ा की बात चली।


ज़िंदा-ज़िंदा शोर-ए-जुनूँ है मौसम-ए-गुल के आने से
महफ़िल-महफ़िल अबके बरस अरबाब-ए-वफ़ा की बात चली।


अहद-ए-सितम है देखें हम आशुफ़्ता-सरों पर क्या गुजरे
शहर में उसके बंद-ए-क़बा के रंग-ए-हिना की बात चली।


एक हुआ दीवाना एक ने सर तेशे से फोड़ लिया
कैसे-कैसे लोग थे जिनसे रस्म-ए-वफ़ा की बात चली।

–
सबा=वायु का झोंका 
हर्फ़-ए-जुनूँ = दीवानगी को बयान करने वाला एक शब्द 
अरबाब = दोस्त 
अहद-ए-सितम = तकलीफ के दिन 
आशुफ़्ता = भ्रमित होना 
आशुफ़्ता-सर = मस्तिष्क का भ्रमित होना 
क़बा = लंबा लबादा  
बंद-ए-क़बा = बुर्का
तेशे = कुल्हाड़ी

----------


## umabua

शायर : हिमायत अली 

गायक:  मेहंदी हसन  


नवाज़िश, करम, शुक्रिया मेहरबानी
मुझे बख़्श दी आपने ज़िन्दगानी।


जवानी की जलती हुई दोपहर में
ये ज़ुल्फ़ों के साये घनेरे-घनेरे


अजब धूप छाँव का आलम है तारी
महकता उजाला चमकते अँधेरे


ज़मीं का फ़ज़ा हो गई आसमानी
लबों की ये कलियाँ खिली-अधखिली सी


ये मख़मूर आँखें गुलाबी-गुलाबी
बदन का ये कुंदन सुनहरा-सुनहरा


ये कद है कि छूटी हुई माहताबी
हमेशा सलामत रहे या जवानी।

– 
नवाज़िश = कृपा, दयालुता 
तारी = विस्तृत करना 
करम =  अनुकम्पा, दया  
मख़मूर = मदहोश, शराबी

----------


## umabua

शायर : मुनीर नियाजी 

गायक : मेहंदी हसन  


कैसे-कैसे लोग हमारे जी को जलाने आ जाते हैं,
अपने-अपने ग़म के फ़साने हमें सुनाने आ जाते हैं।


मेरे लिए ये ग़ैर हैं और मैं इनके लिए बेगाना हूँ
फिर एक रस्म-ए-जहाँ है जिसे निभाने आ जाते हैं।


इनसे अलग मैं रह नहीं सकता इस बेदर्द ज़माने में
मेरी ये मजबूरी मुझको याद दिलाने आ जाते हैं।


सबकी सुनकर चुप रहते हैं, दिल की बात नहीं कहते
आते-आते जीने के भी लाख बहाने आ जाते हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

अच्छा संकलन है बुआ जी।

----------


## umabua

> अच्छा संकलन है बुआ जी।


यह आपकी ज़र्रानवाज़ी है  सौरभ बाबू. शुक्रिया.

----------


## pathfinder

मैंने ज़बान खोली तो तूफाँ मचल पड़े।
मैं चुप रहा तो आपके आंसू निकल पड़े।।

शब्दों में ऐसा क्या था कि सूई सी चुभ गयी।
आया था क्या प्रसंग कि वो यों उबल पड़े।।

थे होश में तो झूठ के पुल बांधते रहे।
पर जब नशा चढा तो हकीकत उगल पड़े।।

तुमने चुना है अपने लिए ख़ुद ये रास्ता।
देखो न ज़िंदगी में कोई अब खलल पड़े।।

होती हैं आंसुओं में तपिश आग की तरह।
डरता हूँ मैं कि आपका दामन न जल पड़े।।

कर ली तबाह आपने ख़ुद अपनी ज़िंदगी।
कितने ही वरना राह में गिरकर संभल पड़े।।

शैलेश ज़ैदी |

----------


## pathfinder

हम तो बस रौशनी साथ लेकर चले।
क्या खता थी हमारी के पत्थर चले।।

ख़ुद ही चट्टानें देती रहीं रास्ते।
होके बेखौफ हम पर्वतों पर चले।।

पक्षियों को अंधेरे खटकने लगे।
शाम होते ही घबरा के सब घर चले।।

खादियों में छुपाकर विषैले बदन।
दंश अपना चुभोने ये विषधर चले।।

मय के प्यालों में था आदमी का लहू।
बज्म में वैसे कहने को सागर चले।।

निकले 'हर-हर-महादेव ' घर फूकने ।
जान लेनें को 'अल्ला-हो-अकबर' चले।।

धर्म क्या है किसी को पता तक न था।
धर्म के नाम पर फिर भी खंजर चले।। 

शैलेश ज़ैदी |

----------


## Ranveer

मेहनत की लूट सबसे खतरनाक नहीं होती,
पुलिस की मार सबसे खतरनाक नहीं होती
गद्दारी-लोभ की मुठ्ठी सबसे खतरनाक नहीं होती

बैठे-बिठाए पकड़े जाना - बुरा तो है
सहमी-सी चुप में जकड़े जाना - बुरा तो है 
पर सबसे खतरनाक नहीं होता

सबसे खतरनाक होता है
मुर्दा शांति से भर जाना
ना होना तड़प का सब सहन कर जाना
घर से निकलना काम पर
और काम से लौटकर घर जाना
सबसे खतरनाक होता है
हमारे सपनों का मर जाना

सबसे खतरनाक वह आँख होती है
जो सब कुछ देखती हुई भी जमी बर्फ होती है
जिसकी नज़र दुनिया को मुहब्बत से चूमना भूल जाती है
जो चीज़ों से उठती अंधेपन की भाप पर ढुलक जाती है
जो रोजमर्रा के क्रम को पीती हुई
एक लक्ष्यहीन दुहराव के उलटफेर में खो जाती है..

सबसे खतरनाक वह दिशा होती है
जिसमें आत्मा का सूरज डूब जाए
और उसकी मुर्दा धूप का टुकड़ा
आपके जिस्म के पूरब में चुभ जाए

अवतार सिंह पाश

----------


## pathfinder

दिल में वफ़ा है आंखों में बेगानगी भी है।
यादें संजोये बैठे हैं और बेरुखी भी है।।

संकल्प कर चुके हैं न मुझसे मिलेंगे वो।
संकल्प तोड़ने की मगर बेकली भी है।।

करते हैं मेरे चित्र के टुकड़े भी क्रोध में।
होंठों पे गुनगुनाती मेरी शायरी भी है।।

रहती हैं मुझसे उनको हमेशा शिकायतें।
लेकिन मेरे दुखों से उन्हें खलबली भी है।।

महसूस कर रहा हूँ मैं उनकी अदाओं से।
इस दुश्मनी के पीछे कहीं दोस्ती भी है।।

क्यों डर गए पहाडों की ऊँचाइयों से आप।
इन पर्वतों के बीच में बहती नदी भी है।।

- शैलेश जैदी |

----------


## Ranveer

इतनी मुद्दत बाद मिलो हो ,
किन सोचों मे गुम रहते हो 

तेज़ हवा ने मुझसे पूछा 
रेत पे क्या लिखते रहते हो 

कौन सी बात है तुममे ऐसी 
इतने अच्छे क्यूँ लगते हो 

हमसे न पुछो हिज्र के किस्से 
अपनी कहो , तुम कैसे हो । 

किन सोचों मे गुम रहते हो ...... 

(मोहसीन नक़वी साहब )

----------


## AVF000

_कमाल का सूत्र है… एक बार मे दिल नहीं भरा। जितनी भी तारीफ़ की जाये कम होगी। मंच का एक नायाब नगीना।
_

----------


## pathfinder

विकल्प कोई नहीं जिंदगी अधूरी है।
मिली है जो भी मुझे रोशनी अधूरी है।।

न हो अगर मेरे शेरों में आंसुओं की नमी।
यकीन कर लो मेरी शायरी अधूरी है।

मैं लिख रहा हूँ जिसे मुद्दतों से आपके साथ।
न जाने क्यों वो कहानी अभी अधूरी है।।

नदी न गुज़रे जो टकराके पत्थरों से कभी।
बहाव कहता है उसका, नदी अधूरी है।।

जो दो दिलों को न दे पाये एक सी गर्मी।
किरन वो कैसी भी हो प्यार की, अधूरी है।।

खुशी से हंस भी सकूंगा न मैं कभी यारो।
बगैर उसके मेरी हर खुशी अधूरी है।। 

-शैलेश जैदी |

----------


## pathfinder

मैं एक बात कहूँ गर उसे बुरा न लगे।
सिवाय उसके मुझे कोई दिलरुबा न लगे॥

ख़ता करे भी तो उसकी ख़ता ख़ता न लगे।
किसी तरह वो मुझे लायक़े सज़ा न लगे॥

रहो जो दूर तो भारी हो एक-एक लम्हा।
क़रीब आओ तो कुछ वक़्त का पता न लगे॥

मकाँ के सब दरो-दीवार जाँ के दुश्मन हैं।
ज़बाँ खुले भी तो कुछ यों, इन्हें हवा न लगे॥

वो यों ही बात बनाये तो मान ले दुनिया।
मैं वाक़या भी सुनाऊँ तो वाक़या न लगे॥

वो मेरे साथ हो जिस वक़्त हैं यक़ीं मुझको।
खुदा भी आये अगर सामने खुदा न लगे॥

हवाएँ बर्फ़ सी आकर अगर चुभें जो कभी ।
अँगीठियों का दहकना किसे भला न लगे॥

-शैलेश जैदी |

----------


## pathfinder

प्यार में दर्द ही मिलता है तो ऐसा ही सही।
धैर्य की मेरे परीक्षा है तो ऐसा ही सही॥

जो मिला प्यार से हमने उसे अपना समझा।
अब अगर प्यार भी धोखा है तो ऐसा ही सही॥

तोड़ना स्नेह के संबंध सहारा देकर।
तुम समझते हो के अच्छा है तो ऐसा ही सही॥

हम सुनायेंगे बड़े शौक़ से पीड़ा अपनी।
आज जब आपने छेड़ा है तो ऐसा ही सही॥

शब्द आयेंगे न होठों पे शिकायत के कभी।
दुख ही तक़दीर का हिस्सा है तो ऐसा ही सही॥

कट गया कितने ही संघर्षों में जीवन अपना।
जिन्दगी की यही मंशा है तो ऐसा ही सही॥

-शैलेश जैदी |

----------


## pathfinder

पड़ जायें आबले न कहीं नंगे पाँव हो।
गरमी में तारकोल की सड़कों पे मत चलो॥

या तो मेरी ज़बान ही चाकू से काट दो।
या मैं जो बात तुमसे कहूँ ध्यान से सुनों।।

वो आदमी जो मर गया हमशक्ल था मेरा॥
पहचानने में मुझको बहुत देर मत करो॥

हर एक अपने ख़ोल में नंगा मिला मुझे।
मैंने बहुत समीप से देखा हर एक को॥

दो इस तरह न मौत की तुम धमकियाँ मुझे।
साहस अगर है समाने आओ, उठो बढ़ो॥

सीने पे जिसके सच का कवच है वो क्यों डरे।
अपमान अपना करना है तो गोली से दाग़ दो॥

क्या ग़म है तुमको रोते हो क्यों सारी रात तुम।
अपना समझके हमसे कोई बात तो कहो॥

-शैलेश जैदी |

----------


## pathfinder

सूरज के पास धूप न पानी नदी के पास।
मिट्टी का एक जिस्म है ख़ाली सभी के पास॥

क्या हादसा हुआ कि निशाँ तक नहीं बचा।
पहले तो एक घर था यहाँ इस गली के पास॥

क्यों पत्थरों से फोड़ के सिर बैठ जाइए।
क्यों ज़िन्दगी को देखिए बेचारगी के पास॥

आँखें अगर न भीगें तो हरगिज़ ग़ज़ल न हो।
उगते हैं पेड़-पौधे हमेशा नमी के पास॥

इल्ज़ाम जितना चाहें लगायें खुशी से आप।
कब गन्दगी पहुँचती है पाकीज़गी के पास॥

आँसू, चुभन, मुसीबतें, दुख-दर्द, वेदना ।
हर दिल की संपदा है मेरी शायरी के पास॥

वो पेड़ कैसा धूप में तपकर निखर गया।
साया मुसाफ़िरों को मिला बस उसी के पास।।

-शैलेश जैदी |

----------


## umabua

> इल्ज़ाम जितना चाहें लगायें खुशी से आप।
> कब गन्दगी पहुँचती है पाकीज़गी के पास॥
> 
> 
> -शैलेश जैदी |



उफ़ ... इतना आत्मविश्वास...यकीन   गज्ज़ब...

इस उम्दा शे'र की प्रस्तुतीकरण के लिए धन्यवाद प्रशासक महोदय.

----------


## umabua

मेरी मानो यारों मुझको आज न रोको पीने से
बेहोशी में मरना अच्छा होश में आ कर जीने से।

मैं प्यासा हूँ मुझे पिलाओ जलते हैं जब दिल के घाव
आता हूँ मैखाने में, जाम नहीं भरते तो आओ
कतरा कतरा ही टपकाओ तुम मेरे पैमाने में
खाली जाम लगा रखा है मेरे अपने सीने से।

आज मेरे आँसू ना पोछो अपने हाल पे रो लेने दो
मुझ आवारा पागल को,कैसे गले लगा लोगे तुम
कितनी देर सँभालोगे तुम मय की ख़ाली बोतल को।
ठोकर मारो मुझे गिरा दो तुम अहसास के ज़ीने से।

-गायक : भूपेंदर सिंह

----------


## umabua

मेरे इसाब में एक जो फ़रियाद थी, वो तेरी याद थी
और वहम-ओ-गुमां जो आबाद थी, वो तेरी याद थी

मुझ पे तारी रहा उस का एहसास बाद-ए-सबा की तरह
ऐसा लगता है जैसे चमन - आज़ाद थी, वो तेरी याद थी

अब के यूं भी हुआ कि सफ़र ने मुझे रास्ता ना दिया
फासलों से, हदों से जो आज़ाद थी, वो तेरी याद थी    

मेरे एहबाब ने भी कभी ना किया, वो मेरा ज़िक्र था
तेरे आशिक  के लब पे फ़रियाद थी, वो तेरी याद थी

मरहला कोई तो आये तजदीद का, फिर तेरी दीद का
शाम महबूस थी, सोच बरबाद थी, वो तेरी याद थी

कुछ भी करने को गर ठान लें तो हमें कुछ परवाह नहीं 
मेरे फ़िक्र-ओ-अमल को जो सेयाद थी, वो तेरी याद थी    

अपने बारे में कभी सोचते 'ताज' हम भी मजबूर थे
हम ने मजनूँ किया एक इफ्ताद थी, वो तेरी याद थी 

_इसाब - विचार :_ 
_एहबाब - रिश्तेदार :_ 
_मरहला - दौर :_
_महबूस - दुखी :_ 
_सेयाद - उचित _

----------


## umabua

शहर को तेरी जुस्तजू है बहुत 
इन दिनों हम पे गुफ्तगू है बहुत

जब से परवाज़ के शरीक मिले 
घर बनाने की आरज़ू है बहुत 

दर्द रह रह के सर उठाता है
कभी कम हो गया, कभी है बहुत  

कुछ तो वह याद भी बहुत आया
कुछ इन आँखों में भी लहू है बहुत 

पीने वाली आँख है दरकार
आँख को चाँद का सबू है बहुत 


  (आख़िरी दो पंक्तियों  का भावार्थ मैं नहीं समझ सकी हूँ. कृपया कोई सहायता  करे)

----------


## umabua

तू मेरे साथ न चल, ऐ मेरी रूह-ए-ग़ज़ल
लोग बदनाम न कर दें तू इरादों को बदल।

मैंने माना कि बहुत प्यार किया है तूने
साथ ही जीने का इकरार है तूने
मान ले बात मेरी देख तू इस राह न चल।

साथ देखेंगे तो फिर लोग कहेंगे क्या-क्या
सोच ले, सोच ले इलज़ाम धरेंगे क्या-क्या
ऐ मेरी परदा-नशीं देख न परदे से निकल।

अपनी उलफ़त पे कभी आँच न आ जाए कहीं
तेरी रुसवाई हो ये बात गँवारा ही नहीं।
देख नादान न बन, होश में आ, यूँ न मचल।

-हसरत जयपुरी

----------


## umabua

_              ******_ 
एक हल्की-फुल्की खिचडी ग़ज़ल...............
             *******

मर्द होनी चाहिए, खातून होना चाहिए
अब ग्रामर का यही क़ानून होना चाहिए 


नर्सरी का दाखिला अब सरसरी मत जानिये 
आप के बच्चे को अफलातून होना चाहिए 


रात को बच्चे पढाई की अज़ीयत से बचें 
इन को टी वी का बहुत ममनून होना चाहिए 


दोस्तों इंग्लिश जरूरी है हमारे वास्ते
फेल होने को भी कोई मज़मून होना चाहिए


सिर्फ मेहनत क्या है 'अनवर' कामयाबी के लिए 
कोई ऊपर से भी टेलीफोन होना चाहिए  

_

खातून - महिला : सरसरी - आसान : ममनून - कृतज्ञ_ 
==

----------


## umabua

मेरा जज़्ब-ए-मोहब्बत कम न होगा
जहान-ए-आरज़ू बरहम न होगा।

बढ़ेगा मेरी दुनिया में उजाला
चिराग-ए-सोज़-ए-ग़म मद्धम न होगा।

जहाँ में आब गिल से मावरा भी
तेरा दर्द-ए-मोहब्बत कम न होगा।

तेरे दर पर जो सर ख़म हो गया है
वो अब दुनिया के आगे ख़म न होगा।

लड़ूँगा गर्दिश-ए-दौराँ से ‘दर्शन’
में जोश-ए-अमल अब कम न होगा।

–
–संत दर्शन सिंह 

बरहम = Spoiled
सोज़ = Burning, Exciting, Passionate
आब = Brilliance, Brightness
गिल = Earth, Mud
मावरा = Extra
ख़म = Bend
गर्दिश = Misfortune
दौराँ = Time

----------


## umabua

रक्स करती है फ़ज़ा वज्द में जाम आया है।
फिर कोई ले के बहारों का पयाम आया है।

मैंने सीखा है ज़माने से मोहब्बत करना
तेरा पैग़ाम-ए-मोहब्बत मेरे काम आया है।

तेरी मंज़िल है बुलंद इतनी कि हर शाम-ओ-सहर
चाँद-सूरज से तेरे दर को सलाम आया है।

ख़ुद-ब-ख़ुद झुक गई पेशानी-ए-अरबाब-ए-ख़ुदी
इश्क की राह में ऐसा भी मकाम आया है।

जब कभी गर्दिश-ए-दौराँ ने सताया है बहुत
तेरे रिन्दों की ज़बाँ पर तेरा नाम आया है।

–
गायक : गुलाम अली 

रक्स = Dance

वज्द= Rapture
पेशानी = Forehead
अरबाब = Friends
ख़ुदी = Self-Respect, Ego
रिन्द = Libertine, Blackguard

----------


## umabua

तुझे क्या ख़बर मेरे हमसफ़र, मेरा मरहला कोई और है।
मुझे मंज़िलों से गुरेज़ है मेरा रास्ता कोई और है।

मेरी चाहतों को न पूछिए, जो मिला तलब के सिवा मिला
मेरी दास्ताँ ही अजीब है, मेरा मसला कोई और है।

वो रहीम है, वो करीम है, वो नहीं कि ज़ुल्म सदा करे
है यक़ीं ज़माने को देखकर कि यहाँ ख़ुदा कोई और है।

मैं चला कहाँ से ख़बर नहीं, इस सफ़र में है मेरी ज़िन्दगी
मेरी इब्तदा कहीं और है मेरी इंतहा कोई और है।

मेरा नाम ‘दर्शन’ है खतन, मेरे दिल में है कोई लौ पिघन
मैं हूँ गुम किसी की तलाश में मुझे ढूँढता और है।

–संत दर्शन सिंह

मरहला = Journey
गुरेज़ = Escape, Evasion
मसला = Problem
इब्तदा = Beginning
इंतहा = Ending

----------


## umabua

ज़िन्दगी को उदास कर भी गया
वो कि मौसम था एक गुज़र भी गया।

सारे हमदर्द बिछड़े जाते हैं
दिल को रोते ही थे जिगर भी गया।

ख़ैर मंज़िल तो हमको क्या मिलती
शौक-ए-मंज़िल में हमसफ़र भी गया।

मौत से हार मान ली आख़िर
चेहरा-ए-ज़िन्दगी उतर भी गया।

-फरहत शाहज़ाद

----------


## umabua

आपको देख कर देखता रह गया
क्या कहूँ और कहने को क्या रह गया।

उनकी आँखों से कैसे छलकने लगा
मेरे होठों पे जो माजरा रह गया।

ऐसे बिछड़े सभी रात के मोड़ पर
आखिरी हमसफ़र रास्ता रह गया।

सोच कर आओ कू-ए-तमन्ना है ये
जानेमन जो यहाँ रह गया रह गया।

आते आते मेरा नाम सा रह गया
उसके होंठों पर कुछ कांपता रह गया 

झूठ वाले कहाँ से कहाँ बढ़ गए 
और मैं था कि सच बोलता रह गया

वह गया मेरे सामने और मैं 
रास्ते की तरह देखता रह गया  

-अज़ीज़ कैसी

----------


## umabua

बाद मुद्दत उन्हे देखकर यूँ लगा
जैसे बेताब दिल को करार आ गया।

आरजुओं के गुल मुसकुराने लगे
जैसे गुलशन में जान-ए-बहार आ गया।

तश्ना नज़रें मिलीं शोख़ नज़रों से जब
मय बरसने लगी जाम भरने लगा।

साक़िया आज तेरी ज़रूरत नहीं
बिन पिए, बिन पिलाए ख़ुमार आ गया।

रात सोने लगी सुबह होने लगी
शमाँ बुझने लगी दिल मचलने लगे

वक़्त की रोशनी में नहाई हुई
ज़िन्दगी पे अजब सा निखार आ गया।

हर तरफ मस्तियाँ हर तरफ दिलकशी 
मुस्कुराते दिलों में खुशी ही खुशी 
कितना चाहा मगर फिर भी उठ न सका
तेरी महफ़िल में जो एक बार आ गया 

–रोशन नंदा 

तश्ना = Thirsty

----------


## umabua

आज फिर उनका सामना होगा
क्या पता उसके बाद क्या होगा।

आसमान रो रहा है दो दिन से
आपने कुछ कहा-सुना होगा।

दो क़दम पर सही तेरा कूचा
ये भी सदियों का फ़सला होगा।

घर जलाता है रोशनी के लिए
कोई मुझ सा भी दिलजला होगा।


–सबा सीकरी

कू = Lane, Street

----------


## umabua

ऐसा लगता ज़िन्दगी तुम हो
अजनबी कैसे अजनबी तुम हो।

अब कोई आरज़ू नहीं बाकी
जुस्तजू मेरी आख़िरी तुम हो।

मैं ज़मीं पर घना अँधेरा हूँ
आसमानों की चाँदनी तुम हो।

दोस्तों से वफ़ा की उम्मीदें
किस ज़माने के आदमी तुम हो।

–बशीर बद्र

जुस्तजू = Desire, Search, Enquiry

----------


## umabua

अपनी आँखों के समंदर में उतर जाने दे।
तेरा मुजरिम हूँ मुझे डूब के मर जाने दे।

ऐ नए दोस्त मैं समझूँगा तुझे भी अपना
पहले माज़ी का कोई ज़ख़्म तो भर जाने दे।

आग दुनिया की लगाई हुई बुझ जाएगी
कोई आँसू मेरे दामन पर बिखर जाने दे।

ज़ख़्म कितने तेरी चाहत से मिले हैं मुझको
सोचता हूँ कि कहूँ तुझसे मगर जाने दे।

–नजीर बर्की

माज़ी = Past

----------


## umabua

कठिन है राह-गुज़र थोड़ी देर साथ चलो।
बहुत कड़ा है सफ़र थोड़ी देर साथ चलो।

तमाम उम्र कहाँ कोई साथ देता है
ये जानता हूँ मगर थोड़ी दूर साथ चलो।

नशे में चूर हूँ मैं भी तुम्हें भी होश नहीं
बड़ा मज़ा हो अगर थोड़ी दूर साथ चलो।

ये एक शब की मुलाक़ात भी गनीमत है
किसे है कल की ख़बर थोड़ी दूर साथ चलो।

तवाफ़-ए-मंज़िल-ए-जाना हमें भी करना है
‘फ़राज़’ तुम भी अगर थोड़ी दूर साथ चलो।

–अहमद फ़राज़  

शब = Night
तवाफ़ = Going Round /परिक्रमा

----------


## umabua

न उड़ा यूँ ठोकरों से, मेरी ख़ाक-ए-क़ब्र ज़ालिम
यही एक रह गई है मेरे प्यार की निशानी।

तुझे पहले ही कहा था, है जहाँ सराय-फ़ानी
दिल-ए-बदनसीब तूने मेरी बात ही ना मानी।

ये इनायत ग़ज़ब की ये बला की मेहरबानी
मेरी ख़ैरियत भी पूछी किसी और की ज़बानी

–सागर सिद्दीकी


दिल मिला और ग़म शनास मिला
फूल को आग का लिबास मिला।

हर शनावर भँवर में डूबा था
जो सितारा मिला उदास मिला।

मैकदे के सिवा हमारा पता
उनकी ज़ुल्फ़ों के आस-पास मिला।

आब-ए-हैवाँ की धूम थी ‘सागर’
सादा पानी का इक गिलास मिला।

–सागर सिद्दीकी


फ़ानी = Easily Destroyed, Fragile, Not Permanent
शनास = Acquainted
शनावर = Swimmer
मैकदे: मैकदा = Tavern

----------


## umabua

निशाँ भी कोई न छोड़ा कि दिल को समझाएँ
तेरी तलाश में जाएँ तो हम कहाँ जाएँ।

ओ जाने वाले ये दिल बदगुमाँ भी नहीं
लगी है आग नशेमन में और धुआँ भी नहीं।
यही नसीब में लिखा था घुट के मर जाएँ।

सुनाएँ राय किसे जब वो राज़दाँ न मिला
खुशी मिली बहारों का वो समाँ न मिला
यही थी एक तमन्ना कि तुझको अपनाएँ।

उजड़ गई है तमन्नाएँ तेरे जाने से
दिया ख़ुदा से करे या करे ज़माने से
ग़म-ए-जुदाई बता आज किससे टकराएँ।
–

बदगुमाँ = Jealous/doubtful or suspicious

----------


## umabua

फिर आ के चले जाना,फिर आ के चले जाना
इक बार चले आओ, सूरत तो दिखा जाओ।

तुमको मेरे गीतों का संगीत बुलाता है
कुछ गीत मेरे सुन लो, कुछ अपनी सुना जाओ।

जो तुमको बुलाएँ फिर तुम शौक से मत आना
किस बात पे रूठे इतना तो बता जाओ।

क्या दिल के तड़पने का अहसास नहीं तुमको
अब जान पर बन आई, लील्लाह चले आओ।


-गायक : मेंहदी  हसन

----------


## umabua

सोचते और जागते साँसों का इक दरिया हूँ मैं।
अपने गुमगश्ता किनारों के लिए बहता हूँ मैं।

जल गया सारा बदन इन मौसमों की आग में
एक मौसम रूह का है जिसपे अब ज़िंदा हूँ मैं।

मेरे होंठों का तबस्सुम दे गया धोखा तुझे
तूने मुझको बाग़ जाना देख ले सहरा हूँ मैं।

देखिए मेरी पज़ीराई को अब आता है कौन
लम्हा भर को वक़्त की दहलीज़ पे आया हूँ मैं।

–अतहर नफीज़

गुमगश्ता = Errant, Lost, Missing, Wandering
तबस्सुम = Smile, Smiling
सहरा = Desert, Wilderness
पज़ीराई = Reception

----------


## umabua

ज़िन्दगी से यही ग़िला है मुझे
तू बहुत देर से मिला है मुझे।

हमसफ़र चाहिए हुजूम नहीं
मुसाफ़िर ही काफ़िला है मुझे।

दिल धड़कता नहीं सुलगता है
वो जो ख़्वाहिश थी आबला है मुझे

लबकुशा हूँ तो इस यक़ीन के साथ
क़त्ल होने का हौसला है मुझे।

कौन जाने कि चाहतों में ‘फ़राज़’
क्या गँवाया है क्या मिला है मुझे।


–अहमद फ़राज़

आबला = Blister
लबकुशां का अर्थ डिक्शनरी में नहीं मिल पा रहा है किन्तु यदि संधि विच्छेद करूँ तो लब का अर्थ होंठों से है और कुशां का अर्थ खुलेपन से है. इसप्रकार लबकुशां का तात्पर्य खुले होंठ अथवा ऊंची जुबान से है. इस प्रकार पूरे शे'र का तात्पर्य यह है कि मैं ऊंची आवाज में इस लिए बात करता हूँ क्योंकि मुझे अपनी मृत्यु का कोई दुःख नहीं है.

----------


## umabua

दिल की बात ना मुँह तक लाकर अब तक हम दुख सहते हैं।
हमने सुना था इस बस्ती में दिल वाले भी रहते हैं।

एक हमें आवारा कहना कोई बड़ा इलज़ाम नहीं
दुनिया वाले दिल वालों को और बहुत कुछ कहते हैं।

–

बका-ए-दिल के लिए ज्यों लहू ज़रूरी है
इसी तरह मेरे जीवन में तू ज़रूरी है।

ये अक़्ल वाले नहीं अहल-ए-दिल समझते हैं
कि क्यों शराब से पहले वुज़ू ज़रूरी है।

ख़ुदा को मुँह भी दिखाना है एक दिन यारों
वफ़ा मिले ना मिले जुस्तजु ज़रूरी है।

कली उम्मीद की खिलती नहीं हर एक दिल में
हर एक दिल में मगर आरज़ू ज़रूरी है।

है एहतराम भी लाजिम कि ज़िक्र है उसका
जिगर का चाक भी होना रफ़ू ज़रूरी है।

हज़ार उनकी एवाज़ नफरतें मिली 'शाहज़ाद'
मुहब्बतों की मगर आबरू ज़रूरी है

–फरहत शाहज़ाद 


बका = permanence, eternity, immortality
अहल-ए-दिल = Resident Of The Heart
वुज़ू = Ablution
जुस्तजु = Desire, Search
एहतराम = Respect
चाक = Slit, Torn
रफ़ू = Mending, Repair

----------


## pathfinder

> पीने वाली आँख है दरकार
> आँख को चाँद का सबू है बहुत 
> 
> 
>   (आख़िरी दो पंक्तियों  का भावार्थ मैं नहीं समझ सकी हूँ. कृपया कोई सहायता  करे)


सही शब्द है सुबू जिसका अर्थ है सुराही |
भावार्थ-ऐसी आँख की आवश्यकता है जो पीने की क्षमता रखती हो ,उसके (आँख के) लिए चाँद रुपी  सुराही भी पर्याप्त है |

----------


## umabua

ऐ हुस्न-ए-लाला फ़ाम ज़रा आँख तो मिला।       
ख़ाली पड़े हैं जाम ज़रा आँख तो मिला।
कहते हैं आँखें आँख से मिलने है बंदगी
दुनिया के छोड़ काम ज़रा आँख तो मिला।
क्या वो ना आज आएँगे तारों के साथ-साथ
तनहाइयों की शाम ज़रा आँख तो मिला।
साक़ी मुझे भी चाहिए इक जाम-ए-आरज़ू
कितने लगेंगे दाम ज़रा आँख तो मिला।
हैं राह-ए-कहकशाँ में अज़ल से खड़े हुए
‘सागर’ तेरे ग़ुलाम ज़रा आँख तो मिला।
–सागर सिद्दीकी 

लाला = Flower
फ़ाम = Like, Resembling, Of the colour of, Approaching to the colour of 
कहकशाँ = The milky-way, galaxy
अज़ल = Eternity without beginning, existence from eternity, beginning, source, origin

----------


## umabua

> सही शब्द है सुबू जिसका अर्थ है सुराही |
> भावार्थ-ऐसी आँख की आवश्यकता है जो पीने की क्षमता रखती हो ,उसके (आँख के) लिए चाँद रुपी सुराही भी पर्याप्त है |


प्रशासक महोदय, आपको धन्यवाद.

----------


## umabua

ऐसे चुप है कि ये मंज़िल भी कड़ी हो जैसे,               
तेरा मिलना भी जुदाई की घड़ी हो जैसे।
अपने ही साये से हर गाम लरज़ जाता हूँ,
रास्ते में कोई दीवार खड़ी हो जैसे।
कितने नादाँ हैं तेरे भूलने वाले कि तुझे
याद करने के लिए उम्र पड़ी हो जैसे।
मंज़िलें दूर भी हैं, मंज़िलें नज़दीक भी हैं,
अपने ही पाँवों में ज़ंजीर पड़ी हो जैसे।
आज दिल खोल के रोए हैं तो यों खुश हैं ‘फ़राज़’
चंद लमहों की ये राहत भी बड़ी हो जैसे।
–अहमद फ़राज़ 
गाम = Step
लरज़ = Shake

----------


## umabua

कोई समझाए ये क्या रंग है मैख़ाने का              
आँख साकी की उठे नाम हो पैमाने का।
गर्मी-ए-शमा का अफ़साना सुनाने वालों
रक्स देखा नहीं तुमने अभी परवाने का।
चश्म-ए-साकी मुझे हर गाम पे याद आती है,
रास्ता भूल न जाऊँ कहीं मैख़ाने का।
अब तो हर शाम गुज़रती है उसी कूचे में
ये नतीजा हुआ ना से तेरे समझाने का।
मंज़िल-ए-ग़म से गुज़रना तो है आसाँ ‘इक़बाल’
इश्क है नाम ख़ुद अपने से गुज़र जाने का।
-अल्लामा इकबाल 
रक्स = Dance
चश्म = Eye
गाम = Step

----------


## umabua

पुकारती है ख़ामोशी मेरी फुगाँ की तरह             
निग़ाहें कहती हैं सब राज़-ए-दिल जबाँ की तरह।
जला के दाग़-ए-मोहब्बत ने दिल को ख़ाक किया
बहार आई मेरे बाग़ में खिज़ाँ की तरह।
तलाश-ए-यार में छोड़ी न सरज़मीं कोई,
हमारे पाँवों में चक्कर है आसमाँ की तरह।
छुड़ा दे कैद से ऐ कैद हम असीरों को
लगा दे आग चमन में भी आशियाँ की तरह।
हम अपने ज़ोफ़ के सदके बिठा दिया ऐसा
हिले ना दर से तेरे संग-ए-आसताँ की तरह।
-दाग देहलवी 
फुगाँ = Cry of Distress
असीर = Prisoner
ज़ोफ़ = Weakness
संग = Stone
आसताँ = Threshold

----------


## umabua

दर्द-ओ-ग़म का ना रहा नाम तेरे आने से 
दिल को क्या आ गया आराम तेरे आने से।
शुक्र-सद-शुक्र के लबरेज़ हुआ ऐ साकी
मय-ए-इशरत से मेरा जाम तेरे आने से।
सहर-ए-ईद ख़जिल जिससे हो ऐ माह-ए-लका
वस्ल की फूली है ये शाम तेरे आने से।
-जुर्रत 
शुक्र = Thanks
सद = Hundred
इशरत = Delight, Enjoyment
मय-ए-इशरत = Wine of Delight
ख़जिल =  (??)
माह = Moon
लका =  (??)
वस्ल = Union

----------


## umabua

गली-गली तेरी याद बिछी है, प्यार रस्ता देख के चल 
मुझसे इतनी वहशत है तो मेरी हदों से से दूर निकल।
एक समय तेरा फूल-सा नाज़ुक हाथ था मेरे शानों पर
एक ये वक़्त कि मैं तनहा और दुख के काँटों का जंगल।
याद है अब तक तुझसे बिछड़ने की वो अँधेरी शाम मुझे
तू ख़ामोश खड़ा था लेकिन बातें करता था काजल।
मेरा मुँह क्या देख रहा है, देख उस काली रात तो देख
मैं वही तेरा हमराही हूँ, साथ मेरे चलना है तो चल।

----------


## umabua

दिल की चोटों ने कभी चैन से रहने न दिया 
जब चली सर्द हवा मैंने तुझे याद किया
इसका रोना नहीं क्यों तुमने किया दिल बरबाद
इसका ग़म है कि बहुत देर में बरबाद किया
–
हमको किसके ग़म ने मारा, ये कहानी फिर सही
किसने तोड़ा दिल हमारा, ये कहानी फिर सही।
दिल के लुटने का सबब पूछो न सबके सामने
नाम आएगा तुम्हारा, ये कहानी फिर सही।
नफ़रतों के तीर खाकर दोस्तों के शहर में
हमने किस-किस को पुकारा, ये कहानी फिर सही।
क्या बताएँ प्यार की बाज़ी वफ़ा की राह में
कौन जीता कौन हारा, ये कहानी फिर सही।
-मंसूर अनवर

----------


## umabua

जनबी ख्वाहिशें सीने में दबा भी न सकूँ
ऐसे जिद्दी हैं परिंदे के उड़ा भी न सकूँ

फूँक डालूँगा किसी रोज ये दिल की दुनिया
ये तेरा खत तो नहीं है कि जला भी न सकूँ

मेरी गैरत भी कोई शय है कि महफ़िल में मुझे
उसने इस तरह बुलाया है कि जा भी न सकूँ

इक न इक रोज कहीं ढ़ूँढ़ ही लूँगा तुझको
ठोकरें ज़हर नहीं हैं कि मैं खा भी न सकूँ

फल तो सब मेरे दरख्तों के पके हैं लेकिन
इतनी कमजोर हैं शाखें कि हिला भी न सकूँ

=राहत  इन्दोरी

----------


## sudhirraj

हर  शख्स  की  किस्मत  में  नहीं  प्यार  का  मोसम ,
 हर  शख्स  को  दुनिया  में  मोहबत  नहीं  मिलती  ... !

 हर  शख्स  मुक़दर  का  सिकंदर  नहीं  होता ,
 हर  शख्स  के  लफ़्ज़ों  को  अकीदत  नहीं  मिलती  ... !!

 वो  ख्वाब   कभी  ख्वाब  का  दर्जा  नहीं  पता ,
 जिस  ख्वाब  को  ताबीर  की  नेमत  नहीं  मिलती  ... !!!

 तू  मेरे  मुक़दर  का  तमाशा  ना  बनाना ,
 हर  शख्स  को  मांगने  से  तो  ग़ुरबत  नहीं  मिलती  ... !!!!

 उस  शख्स  की  उल्फत  में  गिरफ्तार  है  यह  दिल ,
 जिस  शख्स  को  मेरे  लिए  फुर्सत  नहीं  मिलती  ... !!!!!

----------


## umabua

वो जो खुद पैरवी-ए-एहद-ए-वफ़ा करती थी 
मुझसे मिलती थी तो तलकीन-ए-वफ़ा करती थी 

उस के दामन में कोई फूल नहीं मेरे लिए 
जो मेरी तंगी-ए-दामन का गिला करती थी  

आज जो उसको बुलाया तो गुमसुम ही रही
दिल धड़कने की जो आवाज सुना करती थी

आज वो मेरी हर एक बात के मायने पूछे
जो मेरी सोच की तफसीर लिखा करती थी

उसकी दहलीज पे सदियों से खडा हूँ 'ज़ैन"
मुझसे मिलने को लम्हात गिना करती थी

----------


## umabua

ख़्वाबों का इक जहां मुझे दे गया कोई 
मिट्टी का इक मकां मुझे दे गया कोई 

वो दिल में रह गया है कि दिल से उतर गया
कितना अजाब गुमां, मुझे दे गया कोई 

सहरा पे अपने घर  का पता लिख गया था वो
मिटता हुआ निशां, मुझे दे गया कोई  

माह-ओ-नजूम नोच के, सूरज बुझा दिया
फिर सारा आसमां, मुझे दे गया कोई 

किश्ती में छेद उसने किया और उसके बाद
कागज़ का बादबां, मुझे दे गया कोई 

उसने गुलाब हाथ में ले कर कहा बतूल 
खुशबू का तर्जुमाँ, मुझे दे गया कोई

----------


## umabua

आसमानों ने हम को क्या न दिया 
दिल मगर हम को बे-वफ़ा न दिया 

हम ज़माने को दोष देते रहे
ज़ख्म  तुम ने भी कुछ नया न दिया 

कू-ब-कू नाचती फिरी खुशबू
फिर भी फूलों ने कुछ गिला ना दिया

ख्वाब में एक दिन मिलेंगे अगर 
तुमने यादों को जो मिटा ना दिया  

सारी दौलत जहां को दी है मगर 
दिल में रखा हुआ खुदा ना दिया

हम ने घर को जला ही लेना था
तुमने अच्छा किया, दिया ना दिया

ज़िन्दगी से यही शिकायत है 
हम को जीने का रास्ता ना दिया

सारे मंज़र थे आस पास मगर 
तुम ने क्यों ख्वाब से जबा ना दिया 

बस इशारों में बात की है 'बतूल' 
कोई इलज़ाम बरमला ना दिया

----------


## umabua

कुछ इस तरह से इबादत खफ़ा हुयी हम से 
नमाज़-ए-इश्क बहुत कम अदा हुयी हम से 

गरीब आँखों में आंसू भी अब नहीं आते
इलाही रहम! कि फिर क्या खता हुयी हम से 

हम इब्तदा ही कहाँ नेकियों की थे या रब !
तो फिर गुनाहों क्यों इन्तेहा हुयी हम से 

ये बद-नसीबी हमारी है कम हुआ ऐसे
कि दुश्मनों के भी हक़ में दुआ हुयी हम से   

सलूक मौत का हम से ना जाने कैसा हो 
ये ज़िन्दगी तो बहुत में-मज़ा हुयी हम से 

कहाँ छुपायेंगे महशर में खुद को आजार 
कहाँ अता अत-ए-खैर-उल-वरा हुयी हम से

----------


## umabua

तुम्हारी आँखे कहती हैं हिसार-ए-ज़ात से निकलो  
तमन्ना मेरी बन जाओ शब्-ए-बर्बाद से निकलो 

किनारा थाम लो दिल का, भुला दो हर गिला शिकवा
कभी सच्ची हँसी हँस दो, पुरानी याद से निकलो

ख़याल-ए-यार अच्छा है मगर जिसने वफ़ा ना की
पलट कर फिर सदा ना दो, दर-ए-फ़रियाद से निकलो  

नहीं कोई मुहब्बत भी हिज्र ऋतु भी, रकाबत भी 
तो ये धडका सा किये कहिये, वहम की घात से निकलो 

सुखन वार हम से कहता है सजा लो आँख में कुछ ख्वाब 
धडकना दिल को सिखला दो, अमावस रात से निकलो 

नहीं तुमको गवांरा अब हमारा कुर्ब तो कह तो 
हमारे कर्ब की छोडो, तुम इस गर्दाब से निकलो 

सर-ए-मकतल जो जाते हो, ना हो दरमन्दगी  कुछ भी
ज़माना देख थम जाए, कुछ इस अंदाज़ से निकलो

----------


## umabua

अभी ना-तजुर्बेकार इक नौज़वां हैं हम  
अक्ल की बातों में थोड़े बे-जुबां हैं हम

अब हो गए गुलाम उनके आशिकी में हम
यूं तो कल तक अपने दिल के बादशाह थे हम 

ये दिल की हर जिद पे दम तोड़ रहा है 
नादाँ की ख्वाहिशों से बड़े परेशां हैं हम   

क्या दौर आ गया है कि आराम नहीं है 
बैठे बैठे भी आजकल रवां रवां हैं हम 

चाहें तो आसमां को जमीन पर उतार ले 
बस ज़रा कुव्वत से अपनी गुमसुदा हैं हम

कल वक्त को लौटानी हैं ये सारी ताकतें 
अभी तो अपनी दुनिया के शहंशाह हैं हम

----------


## umabua

लबों पे फूल खिलते हैं किसी के नाम से पहले  
दिलों के दीप जलते हैं, चराग-ए-शाम से पहले 

कभी मंज़र बदलने पर भी किस्सा चल नहीं पाता
कहानी ख़तम होती है कभी अंजाम से पहले

यही तारे तुम्हारी आँख की चिलमन में रहते थे
यही सूरज निकलता था तुम्हारे बाम से पहले 

हुई है शाम जंगल में परिंदे लौटते होंगे 
अब इन को किस तरह रोकें नवाह-ए-दाम से पहले 

या सारे रंग मुर्दा थे तुम्हारी शक्ल बनने तक
या सारे सर्फ़ मुहमल थे तुम्हारे नाम से पहले

हुआ है वो अगर मुंसिफ तो 'अमजद' एतिहातन हम 
सज़ा तस्लीम करते हैं किसी इलज़ाम से पहले

----------


## umabua

तेरे बदन से चुरा कर महक हवा देगी  
ज़ख़्म को रंग हरा, शोखी-ए-सबा देगी 

मुझे यकीं है कि जब, मेरा तज़करा होगा
वो कुछ कहे ना कहे, आँख मुस्कुरा देगी 

ये मेरे शे'र तेरी याद आशना होंगे 
मेरी ग़ज़ल भी तेरे दर्द का पता देगी  

मुझे खबर थी कहाँ उसकी सोगवार आँखें 
बुझे से दिल में मोहब्बत को फिर जगा देगी

तेरे ख़याल की खुशबू और उसकी प्यारी महक 
मुझे ये डर है कि शायर मुझे बना देगी 

छुपाना प्यार तेरी जां को, जां क्या आये
जुबां-ओ-दिल ना कहे, आँख ही बता देगी

----------


## umabua

ना ही इब्तेदा पे उदास हूँ, ना ही इन्तेहा पे मलाल है 
बिना वस्ल कैसे गुजर गयी, मेरा ज़िन्दगी से सवाल है 

तुझे पूजने में गुज़ार दी, मैंने सदियाँ लेल-ओ-नाहर की 
तेरे इश्क से बंधी है, जो मेरी चाह ला ज़वाल है

मेरी चाहतों से बेखबर, तू वादियों में खो गया
तेरी याद का एक काफिला, मेरी ज़ात में बदहाल है 

कई उलझनों से सूजी हुई, मेरी ज़िन्दगी की लकीर में
कहीं करबे माजी-ओ-हाल है, कहीं मौज-ए-दर्द-ए-विसाल है

कभी ख्वाहिशों की तलब मुझे, कभी बे-यकीनी का डर मुझे
मेरा नफस जिस सिम्त भी चले, वही रास्ता मेरा ज़वाल है 

तेरे अक्स में पिन्हाँ हूँ मैं, तेरे दर्द से भी जुड़ा हूँ मैं 
तुझे सोचना तो अज़ीम है, तुझे पाना कसब-ए-मुहाल है 

कहीं इश्क है कहीं नफरतें, कहीं बेबसी की उदासियाँ 
यही ज़िन्दगी की हैं राहतें, यही ज़िन्दगी का वबाल है 

कैसे दिल से 'शौकत' जुड़ा करें, कैसे दिल में अपने पनाह दें
इसी कशमकश में जिए चलो, यही बंदगी का ज़माल है

----------


## umabua

आज प्रस्तुत की गयी ग़ज़लें भी मैंने इन्टरनेट से ही उतारी हैं किन्तु ये सभी रोमन अंगरेजी में थी. इसलिए इनको तर्जुमा करने में मुझसे बहुत सी गलतियां हुयी होंगी. उर्दू शब्दों के जानकार प्रबंधन-सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि कृपया आवश्यक अशुद्धियों को संशोधित करते हुए प्रविष्टियों को संपादित कर दें ताकि गजलों की मौलिकता बनी रहे और अर्थ का अनर्थ भी ना निकले.
अग्रिम आभार एवं धन्यवाद.

----------


## umabua

खुशबू को तितलियों के परों में छुपाऊँगी  
फिर नीले नीले बादलों में लोट जाऊँगी  

दीवानावार मुझ से लिपट जायेगी हवा
जब सुर्ख सुर्ख फूलों में  मुस्कुराऊँगी  

सोने के फूल पत्ते गिरेंगे जमीन पर
जब ज़र्द ज़र्द शाखों पर मुस्कुराऊँगी 

ये लकडियाँ जो खुश्क हैं बे-रंग-ओ-बार हैं 
इनको अपनी आग में जलना सिखाऊँगी

दीनार खूब बरसेंगे आँगन में सारी रात
जब ख्वाब के शजर की शाखें हिलाऊँगी

धुल जायेंगी बदन पे जमीं धूप की तहें
अपने लहू में आज मैं ऐसा नहाऊँगी    

एक पल की ज़िन्दगी मुझे बेहद अज़ीज़ है 
पलकों पे झिलमिलाऊँगी, फिर टूट जाऊँगी 


ये रात फिर ना आयेगी बादल बरसने की 
मैं जानती हूँ सुबह तुझे भूल जाऊँगी  

इस दिन बजाय आब के टपकेगा सुर्ख खून 
खंज़र के साथ  जब मैं खलाओं में जाऊँगी

जब आज रात मुझसे मिलने आयेंगे ज़नाब   
सफ़ेद रोशनी की चादर मैं उढ़ाऊँगी    

आँगन में नन्हे नन्हे फ़रिश्ते लड़ेंगे जब 
'शफीक' अपनी आँखों में मैं मुस्कुराऊँगी

----------


## umabua

मुझे याद कोई दुआ नहीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अभी सोच ले  
तू मेरी जबीं पे लिखा नहीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अभी सोच ले  

अभी रास्ता भी है धूल में, अभी फायदा भी है भूल में
अभी मुझको तुझसे गिला नहीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अभी सोच ले

मैं जनम जनम से नाराज़ हूँ, मैं जनम जनम से उदास हूँ
मैं कभी भी खुल के हंसी नहीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अभी सोच ले 

तू है ख्वाब ख्वाब पुकारता, मेरी आँख में नहीं अश्क भी 
मैं कि मुद्दतों से जियी नहीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अभी सोच ले

तुझे खुशबू की है आरज़ू, तुझे रोशनी की है जुस्तजू
मैं हवा नहीं, मैं दिया नहीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अभी सोच ले  
तुझे आँसुओं का पता  नहीं, तुझे रतजगों का गुमां नहीं 
तुझे इस से आगे पता नहीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अभी सोच ले 

कहीं छूट सकता है दरमियाँ, न ज़मीं मिलेगी ना आसमां 
तुझे रास्तों का पता नहीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अभी सोच ले
मुझे ढूंढता ही फिरेगा तू, ना जिएगा, रोज़ मरेगा तू
तू कभी भी घर पे मिला नहीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अभी सोच ले
कहो ! लौटना है कभी यहाँ, मेरा दर्द सुन मेरे मेहेरबां
मेरे पास वक्त ज़रा नहीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अभी सोच ले

----------


## umabua

मुझे एक मंजिल-ए-ख़ास का न पता चला, यह बुरा हुआ 
मेरी जुस्तजू, मेरी आरज़ू, हुयी रायगाँ, यह बुरा हुआ

मेरी जीस्त मौत से कम नहीं, मेरा गम भी अब मेरा गम नहीं
तेरी दास्ताँ में समा गयी, मेरा दास्ताँ, यह बुरा हुआ

मुझे अपने नगमों से है गिला, मेरा राज़-राज़ न रह सका
वो जले चिरागों की तरह, वो था धुंआ, यह बुरा हुआ  

तेरे इन्तिज़ार में बैठ कर, मुझे ज़िन्दगी तो मिली मगर
मेरा साथ छोड़ के चल दिया, मेरा कारवाँ, यह बुरा हुआ

मुझे याद थी, यह न थी खबर, मेरे गम में है बड़ा असर
मेरी एक आह से जल गए, कई आशियाँ, यह बुरा हुआ

----------


## umabua

मैं मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब की एक ग़ज़ल के कुछ अश'आर प्रस्तुत कर रही हूँ. हिंदी में तर्जुमा करते समय मुझसे  कुछ गलतियां अवश्य हुयी हैं... अतः किसी जानकार सदस्य से इल्तिजा है कि वह आवश्यक शब्दों में सम्पादन करने की कृपा करें. धन्यवाद एवं आभार....... 


1.
ज़ुल्मत कदे में मेरे, शब्-ए-गम का जोश है 
इक शम्मा है दलील-ए-शहर, सो खामोश है 

(ज़ुल्मत - अन्धेरा. दलील-ए-शहर -  सुबह का प्रमाण) 

2.
नहीं मुज़्दा-ए-विसाल,ना नज़ारा-ए-ज़माल
मुद्दत हुयी कि आश्ती-ए-चश्म-ओ-गोश है 

(मुज़्दा-ए-विसाल = मिलन का शुभ समाचार. नज़ारा-ए-ज़माल = सुन्दर चेहरा देखना. 
आश्ती-ए-चश्म-ओ-गोश = आँख और कान की मित्रता) 

3.
मय ने किया है हुस्न-ए-खुदारा को बे-हिजाब
ए शौक, यहाँ इजाज़त-ए-तस्लीम-ए-होश है 

(मय - शराब. खुदारा = खुद को पसंद करने वाला/वाली. हिजाब-पर्दा. तस्लीम=अभिनन्दन/अभिवादन)

4.
गौहर को इकड़े-गर्दन-ए-खुबाँ में देखना
क्या ओज पर सितारा-ए-गौहर फरोश है 

(गौहर - मोती,नगीना. इकड़े-गर्दन = हार,नेकलेस. खुबाँ = दिलरुबा. ओज = उत्कर्ष. फरोश - व्यापारी)  

5.
दीदार, वादा, हौसला, साकी, निगाह-ए-मस्त 
बज़्म-ए-ख़याल मयकदा-ए-बे-खरोश है

(दीदार=दर्शन. बे-खरोश =चुप/शांत/मृत)


6.
ए ताजा वारिदां-ए-बिसात-ए-हवा-ए-दिल
ज़िन्हार गर तुम्हें हवस-ए-ना-ओ-नोश है 

(वारिदां=आगमन. बिसात-शतरंज. हवा=इच्छा. ज़िन्हार=बिना चेतावनी. ना-ओ-नोश = दावत)

----------


## umabua

7.

देखो मुझे जो दीदा-ए-इबरत निगाह हो 
मेरी सुनो जो गोश-ए-नसीहत निओश है

(दीदा-दृष्टि. इबरत - डांट,अनुशासन. गोश-कान.नसीहत-सलाह. निओश-सुनने वाला)

8.

साकी बा-जलवा दुश्मन-ए-ईमान-ओ-आगही
मुतरिब बा-नगमा रहज़न-ए-तमकीन-ओ-होश है

(आगही-बुद्धि, अक्ल. मुतरिब- गायक. रहजन-लुटेरा.तमकीन-ताकत)

 9.

या शब् को देखते थे, कि हर गोशा-ए-बिसात
दामन-ए-बागवां-ओ-कफ़-ए-गुल फरोश है

(गोशा-कोना,किनारा. बागवां-माली. कफ़-आस्तीन, बाहें.गुल फरोश- फूल बेचने वाला)

10.

लुत्फ़-ए-खिराम-ए-साक़ी-ओ-जोक-ए-सदा-ए-चंग
ये जन्नत-ए-निगाह वो फिरदौस-ए-गोश है 

(खिराम-गति. जोक-स्वाद. सदा-आवाज.चंग-बीन. फिरदौस-स्वर्ग. गोश-कान)

 11.

या सुभ दम जो देखिये आकर तो बज़्म में
नहीं वो सुरूर-ओ-सोज़ ना जोश-ओ-खरोश है 

(सुरूर-खुशी. सोज़-गर्मी,तपिश)

12.

दाग-ए-फिराक-ए-सोहबत-ए-शब् की जली हुई
इक शम्मा रह गयी है सो वो भी खामोश है 

(फिराक-अलगाव. सोहबत-साथ)

13.

आते हैं गैब से ये मजामीन ख़याल में 
'ग़ालिब' सरीर-ए-खामा नवा-ए-सरोश है 

(गैब-छुपा हुआ, रहस्यमयी. मजामीन-मसले (विषय). सरीर-कलम से लिखने की सरसराहट. खामा-कलम. नवा-आवाज़.सरोश-फ़रिश्ता)

----------


## umabua

मुसाफ़िर हैं हम तो चले जा रहे हैं बड़ा ही सुहाना ग़ज़ल का सफ़र है। 
पता पूछते हो तो इतना पता है हमारा ठिकाना गुलाबी नगर है। 

ग़ज़ल ही हमारा अनोखा जहाँ है ग़ज़ल प्यार की वो हसीं दासताँ है।
इसे जो भी सुनता है, वो झूमता है वो जादू है इसमें कुछ ऐसा असर है।

ना कोई थकन है, न कोई ख़लिश है मोहब्बत की जाने ये कैसी कशिश है।
जिसे देखिए वो चला जा रहा है, जहान-ए-ग़ज़ल की सुहानी डगर है।

वली, मीर, मोमिन ने इसको निखारा जिगर, दाग़, ग़ालिब ने इसको सँवारा।
इसे मोसिक़ी ने गले से लगाया ग़ज़ल आज दुनिया के पेश-ए-नज़र है।

यही है हमारा ताल्लुक़ ग़ज़ल से हम इसके लिए ये हमारे लिए है।
ये अपनी कहानी ज़माने में ‘हसरत’ सभी को पता है, सभी को ख़बर है|
- हसरत जयपुरी

----------


## umabua

वो किसी का हो गया है, उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये? 
दिल से आज जो गया है, उसकोक्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?

ज़िन्दग़ी सीम आब है कब हाथ आई है भला
मिल के भी जो खो गया है उसको क्यों करढूँढ़िये?

प्यार की ख़ातिर जो रोया ज़िन्दग़ी की शाम तक
ले के नफ़रत से गया है उसकोक्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?

ढूँढ़कर लाया था दुनिया भर की खुशियाँ जो कभी
ढूँढ़ने ख़ुद को गया है उसकोक्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?

ढूँढ़िये ‘मख़मूर’ उसको जो कहीं दुनिया में हो
दिल की तह तक जो गया है उसकोक्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?

–अरुण मखमूर

सीम आब = पारा

----------


## umabua

पुकारती है ख़ामोशी मेरी फुगाँ की तरह 
निग़ाहें कहती हैं सब राज़-ए-दिल जबाँ की तरह।

जला के दाग़-ए-मोहब्बत ने दिल को ख़ाक किया
बहार आई मेरे बाग़ में खिज़ाँ की तरह।

तलाश-ए-यार में छोड़ी न सरज़मीं कोई,
हमारे पाँवों में चक्कर है आसमाँ की तरह।

छुड़ा दे कैद से ऐ कैद हम असीरों को
लगा दे आग चमन में भी आशियाँ की तरह।

हम अपने ज़ोफ़ के सदके बिठा दिया ऐसा
हिले ना दर से तेरे संग-ए-आसताँ की तरह।

-  दाग़ देहलवी 

फुगाँ = चीख
असीर = बंदी
ज़ोफ़ = कमजोरी
संग = पत्थर
आसताँ = चौखट

----------


## umabua

साकी शराब ला कि तबीयत उदास है
मुतरिब रबाब उठा कि तबीयत उदास है।
चुभती है कल वो जाम-ए-सितारों की रोशनी
ऐ चाँद डूब जा कि तबीयत उदास है।
शायद तेरे लबों की चटक से हो जी बहाल
ऐ दोस्त मुसकुरा कि तबीयत उदास है।
है हुस्न का फ़ुसूँ भी इलाज-ए-फ़सुर्दगी।
रुख़ से नक़ाब उठा कि तबीयत उदासहै।
मैंने कभी ये ज़िद तो नहीं की पर आज शब
ऐ महजबीं न जा कि तबीयत उदास है।
-अदम 


मुतरिब = गायक 

फ़ुसूँ = जादू
फ़सुर्दगी = निराशा

----------


## umabua

दर्द-ओ-ग़म का ना रहा नाम तेरे आने से
दिल को क्या आ गया आराम तेरे आने से।
शुक्र-सद-शुक्र के लबरेज़ हुआ ऐ साकी
मय-ए-इशरत से मेरा जाम तेरे आने से।
सहर-ए-ईद ख़जिल जिससे हो ऐ माह-ए-लका
वस्ल की फूली है ये शाम तेरे आने से।
- जुर्रत 
लबरेज़ =भरा हुआ 
शुक्र = धन्यवाद 
सद = सौ (१००)
इशरत = खुशी, चाहत 
मय-ए-इशरत = चाहत की शराब 
ख़जिल = शर्मसार  (??)
माह = चन्द्रमा 
वस्ल = मिलन

----------


## umabua

गली-गली तेरी याद बिछी है, प्यार रस्ता देख के चल
मुझसे इतनी वहशत है तो मेरीहदों से से दूर निकल।

एक समय तेरा फूल-सा नाज़ुक हाथ था मेरे शानों पर
एक ये वक़्त कि मैं तनहा औरदुख के काँटों का जंगल।

याद है अब तक तुझसे बिछड़ने की वो अँधेरी शाम मुझे
तू ख़ामोश खड़ा था लेकिनबातें करता था काजल।

मेरा मुँह क्या देख रहा है, देख उस काली रात तो देख
मैं वही तेरा हमराही हूँ, साथ मेरे चलना है तो चल।

----------


## umabua

दिल की चोटों ने कभी चैन से रहने न दिया
जब चली सर्द हवा मैंने तुझे यादकिया

इसका रोना नहीं क्यों तुमने किया दिल बरबाद
इसका ग़म है कि बहुत देर मेंबरबाद किया

–
हमको किसके ग़म ने मारा, ये कहानी फिर सही
किसने तोड़ा दिल हमारा, ये कहानीफिर सही।

दिल के लुटने का सबब पूछो न सबके सामने
नाम आएगा तुम्हारा, ये कहानी फिरसही।

नफ़रतों के तीर खाकर दोस्तों के शहर में
हमने किस-किस को पुकारा, ये कहानीफिर सही।

क्या बताएँ प्यार की बाज़ी वफ़ा की राह में
कौन जीता कौन हारा, ये कहानी फिरसही।

----------


## umabua

हवा के होते हुए रोशनी तो कर जाए 
मेरी तरह से कोई ज़िन्दगी तो कर जाए


तमाम उम्र तायेब में ही बसर होगी
तेरी तरफ से नज़र बे-रुखी तो कर जाए 

फिर इस के बाद जहां में कहीं पनाह नहीं
मेरे  हुज़ूर ये जां सरकसी तो कर जाए

वो दुश्मनी के भी काबिल ना मुझको छोड़ेगा
उस आदमी से ये दिल दोस्ती तो कर जाए

----------


## umabua

ये ना समझ कि बिछड़ा हूँ तो भूल  गया हूँ तुझको 
तेरे हाथों  की खुशबू  मेरे हाथों  में आज  भी है 

ये और  बात  है मजबूरियों ने निभाने ना दी दोस्ती
वरना शामिल सचाई मेरी वफाओं में आज भी है 

मोहब्बत से बढ़ के तुमसे अकीदत है मेरे दोस्त
यूं बुलंद सब दोस्तों में तेरा मुकाम आज भी है 

चाहता हूँ 'अतीक' की हर लम्हा ज़िन्दगी में मुहब्बत हो 
शामिल तू मेरी तमाम दुआओं में आज भी है

----------


## umabua

गुमसुम सी रहगुज़र थी, किनारा नदी का था
पानी में चाँद, चाँद में चेहरा किसी का था 

अब ज़िन्दगी संभल कि लेता है तेरा नाम
ये दिल कि जिसको शौक कभी  खुदकुशी का था

कुछ अब्र भी थे बाँझ ज़मीं से डरे हुए
कुछ जायका हवा में मेरी तिशनगी का था

कहने को ढूंढते थे सभी अपने खद-ओ-खाल
वरना मेरी ग़ज़ल में तो सब कुछ उसी का था 

वह एतिहात-ए-जान थी कि बे-रब्ती बे-ख्याल
साए पे भी गुमान मुझे आदमी का था 

मुश्किल कहाँ थे तर्क-ए-मुहब्बत के मरहले 
ए दिल मगर सवाल तेरी ज़िन्दगी का था    

वह जिसकी दोस्ती ही मता-ए-ख़ुलूस थी
'मोहसिन' वो शख्स भी दुशमन कभी का था

----------


## umabua

मेरी मौत है मेरी हमसफ़र, मेरी ज़िन्दगी भी अजीब है
मेरे चारों तरफ है जलवागर, तेरी बे-रुखी भी अजीब है


मेरा दर्द है लब-ए-आशना, तेरी रंजिशों के अज़ाब से
मेरे शे'र मेरे मेरे चारागर, मेरी दिल्लगी भी अजीब है 

जो है ताना जन मेरी जात पर, मुझे उससे कोई गिला नहीं
मुझे जान से हैं अजीजतर, मेरी दोस्ती भी अजीब है

मैं लहू जिगर से गुजर कर, तुझे नक़ल करता हूँ वर्क वर्क 
है कलम की नोंक से मुख़्तसर, तेरी आगही भी अजीब है 

मैं पहर की तपती हवाओं से, कड़ी धूप में खडा बे-खबर 
सर-ए-रहगुजर तेरा मुन्तज़र, मेरी बे-बसी भी अजीब है

--आगही = ?? 
  मुझे इस शब्द का अर्थ समझ में नहीं आ रहा है ..कृपया मेरी मदद करें.

----------


## Ranveer

साँप !
तुम सभ्य तो हुए नहीं
नगर में बसना
भी तुम्हें नहीं आया।
एक बात पूछूँ--(उत्तर दोगे?)
तब कैसे सीखा डँसना--
विष कहाँ पाया? 

- अज्ञेय

----------


## Ranveer

मैं कब कहता हूँ जग मेरी दुर्धर गति के अनुकूल बने, 
मैं कब कहता हूँ जीवन-मरू नंदन-कानन का फूल बने ? 
काँटा कठोर है, तीखा है, उसमें उसकी मर्यादा है, 
मैं कब कहता हूँ वह घटकर प्रांतर का ओछा फूल बने ? 

मैं कब कहता हूँ मुझे युद्ध में कहीं न तीखी चोट मिले ? 
मैं कब कहता हूँ प्यार करूँ तो मुझे प्राप्ति की ओट मिले ? 
मैं कब कहता हूँ विजय करूँ मेरा ऊँचा प्रासाद बने ? 
या पात्र जगत की श्रद्धा की मेरी धुंधली-सी याद बने ? 

पथ मेरा रहे प्रशस्त सदा क्यों विकल करे यह चाह मुझे ? 
नेतृत्व न मेरा छिन जावे क्यों इसकी हो परवाह मुझे ? 
मैं प्रस्तुत हूँ चाहे मेरी मिट्टी जनपद की धूल बने- 
फिर उस धूली का कण-कण भी मेरा गति-रोधक शूल बने ! 

अपने जीवन का रस देकर जिसको यत्नों से पाला है- 
क्या वह केवल अवसाद-मलिन झरते आँसू की माला है ? 
वे रोगी होंगे प्रेम जिन्हें अनुभव-रस का कटु प्याला है- 
वे मुर्दे होंगे प्रेम जिन्हें सम्मोहन कारी हाला है 

मैंने विदग्ध हो जान लिया, अन्तिम रहस्य पहचान लिया- 
मैंने आहुति बन कर देखा यह प्रेम यज्ञ की ज्वाला है ! 
मैं कहता हूँ, मैं बढ़ता हूँ, मैं नभ की चोटी चढ़ता हूँ 
कुचला जाकर भी धूली-सा आंधी सा और उमड़ता हूँ 

मेरा जीवन ललकार बने, असफलता ही असि-धार बने 
इस निर्मम रण में पग-पग का रुकना ही मेरा वार बने ! 
भव सारा तुझपर है स्वाहा सब कुछ तप कर अंगार बने- 
तेरी पुकार सा दुर्निवार मेरा यह नीरव प्यार बने 

-अज्ञेय

----------


## Ranveer

सिर से कंधों तक ढँके हुए
वे कहते रहे
कि पीठ नहीं दिखाएंगे--
और हम उन्हें सराहते रहे।

पर जब गिरने पर
उनके नकाब उल्टे तो
उनके चेहरे नहीं थे।

-अज्ञेय

----------


## Ranveer

खोज़ में जब निकल ही आया 
सत्य तो बहुत मिले । 

कुछ नये कुछ पुराने मिले 
कुछ अपने कुछ बिराने मिले 
कुछ दिखावे कुछ बहाने मिले 
कुछ अकड़ू कुछ मुँह-चुराने मिले 
कुछ घुटे-मँजे सफेदपोश मिले 
कुछ ईमानदार ख़ानाबदोश मिले । 

कुछ ने लुभाया 
कुछ ने डराया 
कुछ ने परचाया- 
कुछ ने भरमाया- 
सत्य तो बहुत मिले 
खोज़ में जब निकल ही आया । 

कुछ पड़े मिले 
कुछ खड़े मिले 
कुछ झड़े मिले 
कुछ सड़े मिले 
कुछ निखरे कुछ बिखरे 
कुछ धुँधले कुछ सुथरे 
सब सत्य रहे 
कहे, अनकहे । 

खोज़ में जब निकल ही आया 
सत्य तो बहुत मिले 
पर तुम 
नभ के तुम कि गुहा-गह्वर के तुम 
मोम के तुम, पत्थर के तुम 
तुम किसी देवता से नहीं निकले: 
तुम मेरे साथ मेरे ही आँसू में गले 
मेरे ही रक्त पर पले 
अनुभव के दाह पर क्षण-क्षण उकसती 
मेरी अशमित चिता पर 
तुम मेरे ही साथ जले । 

तुम- 
तुम्हें तो 
भस्म हो 
मैंने फिर अपनी भभूत में पाया 
अंग रमाया 
तभी तो पाया । 

खोज़ में जब निकल ही आया, 
सत्य तो बहुत मिले- 
एक ही पाया । 

-अज्ञेय

----------


## Ranveer

कितनी दूरियों से कितनी बार
कितनी डगमग नावों में बैठ कर
मैं तुम्हारी ओर आया हूं
ओ मेरी छोटी-सी ज्योति !
कभी कुहासे में तुम्हें न देखता भी
पर कुहासे की ही छोटी-सी रुपहली झलमल में
पहचानता हुआ तुम्हारा ही प्रभा-मंडल।

कितनी बार मैं,
धीर, आश्वस्त, अक्लान्त –-
ओ मेरे अनबुझे सत्य ! कितनी बार ...
और कितनी बार कितने जगमग जहाज
मुझे खींच कर ले गए हैं कितनी दूर
किन पराए देशों की बेदर्द हवाओं में
जहां नंगे अंधेरों को
और भी उघाड़ता रहता है
एक नंगा, तीखा, निर्मम प्रकाश –-
जिस में कोई प्रभा-मंडल नहीं बनते
केवल चौंधियाते हैं, तथ्य, तथ्य -– तथ्य –-
सत्य नहीं, अन्तहीन सच्चाइयां –-
कितनी बार मुझे
खिन्न, विकल, संत्रस्त –-
कितनी बार !

-अज्ञेय

----------


## Ranveer

उन्हों ने
घर बनाये
और आगे बढ़ गये
जहां वे
और घर बनायेंगे।
हम ने
वे घर बसाये
और उन्हीं में जम गये;
वहीं नस्ल बढ़ायेंगे
और मर जायेंगे।
इस से आगे
कहानी किधर चलेगी?
खडहरों पर क्या वे झंडे फहरायेंगे
या कुदाल चलायेंगे,
या मिट्टी पर हमीं प्रेत बन मँडरायेंगे
जब कि वे उस का गारा सान
साँचों में नयी ईंटें जमायेंगे?
एक बिन्दु तक
कहानी हम बनाते हैं
जिस से आगे
कहानी हमें बनाती है :
उस बिन्दु की सही पहचान
क्या हमें आती है?

-अज्ञेय

----------


## Ranveer

मित्रों , हिन्दी साहित्य मे वास्तव मे अंतयन्त लघु कवितायें ,क्षणिकाओं की श्रेणी मे आती है । 

आँख ने देखा पर वाणी ने बखाना नहीं।
भावना ने छुआ पर मन ने पहचाना नहीं।
राह मैनें बहुत दिन देखी, 
तुम उस पर से आए भी, 
गए भी,
--कदाचित, 
कई बार--
पर हुआ घर आना नहीं।

-अज्ञेय

----------


## Ranveer

हर किसी के भीतर एक गीत सोता है।
जो इसी का प्रतीक्षाभान होता है।
कि कोई उसे छू कर जगा दे।
जमीं परतें पिघला दे।
और एक धार बहा दे।
पर ओ मेरे प्रतीक्षित मीत।
प्रतीक्षा स्वयं भी तो है एक गीत।
जिसे मैंने बार-बार गाया है।
जब-जब तुमने मुझे जगाया है।

-अज्ञेय

----------


## Ranveer

बात को समझना
बड़ा आसान है.
चीजों पर 
या तो लेबल लगे हैं
या नहीं लगे हैं.
अगर लगे हैं
तो वे बिकाऊ हैं,
उनके दाम जब किसी के होंगे
तब वे उस की होंगी
अगर नहीं है
तो वे पहले ही किसी की हैं
साहब, यह तो दूकान है.

-अज्ञेय

----------


## Ranveer

जो पुल बनाएंगे
वे अनिवार्यत:
पीछे रह जाएंगे
सेनाएं हो जाएगी पार
मारे जाएगे रावण
जयी होंगें राम,
जो निर्माता रहे
इतिहास में
बंदर कहलाएँगे।

-अज्ञेय

----------


## Ranveer

दुःख 
सबको मांजता है
स्वयं चाहे मुक्ति देना वह न जाने
किन्तु जिनको मांजता है
उन्हें यह सीख देता है
कि सबको मुक्त रखें.

-अज्ञेय

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बहुत बढिया गजल है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> मित्रों कृपया इस सूत्र में अलग से शेर प्रविष्ट न करें उसके लिए पहले से एक सफल सूत्र  महान शायरों के चंद शेर  पटल पर उपलब्ध है |
> सबसे पहली प्रस्तुति निदा फाज़ली जी की एक मशहूर ग़ज़ल-
> 
> 
> अपना ग़म लेके कहीं और न जाया जाये
> घर में बिखरी हुयी चीज़ों को सजाया जाये |
> 
> 
> जिन चिरागों को हवाओं का कोई खौफ़ नहीं
> ...



बहुत बढिया गजल है

----------


## sangita_sharma

गली  मैं  दर्द  के  पुर्जे  तलाश  करती  थी --वसी शाह 

]गली  मैं  दर्द  के  पुर्जे  तलाश  करती  थी 
मेरे  खतूत  के  टुकड़े   तलाश  करती  थी 
कहाँ  गयी  वो  कुंवारी , उदास  बी  आप  ?
जो  गाँव  गाँव  में  रिश्ते  तलाश  करती  थी 
भुलाये  कोण  अजयत  पसंदियाँ  उसकी 
ख़ुशी  के  धीर  मैं  सदमे  तलाश  करती  थी 
अजीब  हिज्र  परस्ती  थी  उसकी  फितरत  मैं 
शजर  के  टूटते  पत्ते  तलाश  करती  थी 
कयाम  करती  थी  वो  मुझ  मैं  सूफियों  की  तरहां 
उदास  रूह  के  गोशे  तलाश  करती  थी 
तमाम  रात  वो  पर्दे  हटा  के  चाँद  के  साथ 
जो  खो  गए  थे  वो  लम्हे  तलाश  करती  थी 
कुछ  इस  लिए  भी  मेरे  घर  से  उस  को  थी  वेह्शत 
यहाँ  भी  अपने  ही  प्यारे  तलाश  करती  थी 
घुमा  फिरा  के  जुदाई  की  बात  करती  थी 
हमेशा  हिज्र  के  हरबे  तलाश  करती  थी 
तमाम  रात  वो  ज़ख्म  के  अपनी  पूरों   को 
मेरे  वजूद  के  रेजे  तलाश  करती  थी 
दुआएं  करती  थी  उजड़े  हुवे  मजारों  पैर 
बरय अजीब  सहारे  तलाश  करती  थी 
मुझे  तो  आज  बताया  है  बादलों  ने  ''वसी शाह ''
वो  लौट  आने  के  रास्ते  तलाश  करती  थी

----------


## Alaick

स्लिमसीमाजी, जनाब वसी शाह की इस ग़ज़ल के रू-ब-रू होना आज से पहले कभी  मयस्सर नहीं हुआ, इसीलिए पक्का यकीन तो नहीं है, लेकिन जहां तक मेरी समझ का  दायरा है, उस हिसाब से कुछ लफ्ज़ सही नहीं हैं ! कोशिश कर रहा हूं, उम्मीद  है आप शायर के कलाम पर एक बार फिर नज़र कर इसे दुरुस्त करेंगी ! शुक्रिया !





> गली  मैं  दर्द  के  पुर्जे  तलाश  करती  थी --वसी शाह 
> 
> गली में  दर्द  के  पुर्जे  तलाश  करती  थी 
> मेरे  खतूत  के  टुकड़े   तलाश  करती  थी 
> कहाँ  गयी  वो  कुंवारी , उदास  बी आपा?
> जो  गाँव  गाँव  में  रिश्ते  तलाश  करती  थी 
> भुलाये कौन अज़यत  पसंदियाँ  उसकी 
> ख़ुशी  के ढेर में  सदमे  तलाश  करती  थी 
> अजीब  हिज्र  परस्ती  थी  उसकी  फितरत में 
> ...

----------


## Alaick

> उजड़ गई है तमन्नाएँ तेरे जाने से
> दिया ख़ुदा से करे या करे ज़माने से
> ग़म-ए-जुदाई बता आज किससे टकराएँ।



जनाब मेहदी हसन साहब ने इतना खराब तो नहीं गाया कि आप गिल़ा को दिया सुन  लें, प्रधान नियामक महोदया !  खैर, मेरी पसंदीदा रचना की प्रस्तुति के लिए  आपका शुक्रगुज़ार हूं ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## Alaick

> सोचते और जागते साँसों का इक दरिया हूँ मैं।
> अपने गुमगश्ता किनारों के लिए बहता हूँ मैं।
> –अतहर नफीज़





> दिल की बात ना मुँह तक लाकर अब तक हम दुख सहते हैं।
> हमने सुना था इस बस्ती में दिल वाले भी रहते हैं।
> –फरहत शाहज़ाद



माफी चाहता हूं कि मैं यहां सिर्फ ग़लतियां निकालने ही नहीं आता, लेकिन जब  कमियां नज़र आती हैं, तो मुझसे यह सोच कर रहा नहीं जाता कि इसे यहीं दुरुस्त  नहीं किया गया, तो यह ग़लती जगह-जगह दुहराई जाएगी और फिर प्रचलन में इस  कदर आ जाएगी कि सच को झुठला देगी ! आपने अपनी दो प्रविष्ठियों में शोअरा के  इस्मे-शरीफ गलत लिख रखे हैं, प्रधान नियामक महोदया ! सही हैं अतहर नफ़ीस  और फरहत शहज़ाद !

----------


## Alaick

मस्जिदों के सहन तक जाना बहुत दुश्वार था 
दैर से निकला तो मेरे रास्ते में दार था 


 अपने ही फैलाव के नशे में खोया था दरख़्त 
और हर मासूम टहनी पर फलों का बार था 


 देखते ही देखते शहरों की रौनक बन गया 
कल यही चेहरा था जो हर आईने पे बार था 


सब के दुख सुख उस के चेहरे पे लिखे पाए गए 
आदमी क्या था हमारे शहर का अखबार था 


 अब मोहल्ले भर के दरवाजों पे दस्तक है नसीब 
एक ज़माना था के जब मैं भी बहुत ख़ुद्दार था 


 कागजों की सब सियाही बारिशों में धुल गई 
हम ने जो सोचा तेरे बारे में सब बेकार था 


_ - राहत इन्दौरी _

----------


## Alaick

उलट गए सारे पैमाने कासागरी                    क्यों बाकी है।
                  देस के देस उजाड़ हुए दिल की नगरी क्यों बाकी है।


कौन है अपना कौन पराया छोड़ो भी                    इन बातों को
                  इक हम तुम हैं खैर से अपनी पर्दादरी क्यों बाकी है। 


शायद भूले भटके किसी को रात                    हमारी याद आई 
                  सपने में जब आन मिले फिर बेखबरी क्यों बाकी है।


किसका सांस है मेरे अंदर इतने                    पास औ इतनी दूर
                  इस नज़दीकी में दूरी की हमसफ़री क्यों बाकी है। 


बीत गये युग फिर भी जैसे कल ही                    तुमको देखा हो 
                  दिल में औ' आंखों में तुम्हारी खुशनज़री क्यों बाकी है।


शोर भजन कीर्तन का है या                    फ़िल्मी धुनों का हंगामा
                  सर पे ही लाउडस्पीकर की टेढ़ी छतरी क्यों बाकी है।


धर्म तिजारत पेशा था जो वही                    हमें ले डूबा है 
                  बीच भंवर के सौदे में यह एक खंजरी क्यों बाकी है।


*- शमशेर बहादुर सिंह*

----------


## Alaick

फ़सादो दर्द और दहशत में जीना
					मिला यह आदमी को आदमी से

					बुरा कहते हैं हम क्यों क़िस्मतों को
					बढ़ी हैं रंज़िशें अपनी कमी से

					वतन ऐसा जलाया बिजलियों ने
					सहम जाते हैं अब हम रोशनी से

जहां गुज़रा था एक बचपन सुहाना
					वो दर छूटा है कितनी बेदिली से

					न जब कोई तुम्हारे पास होगा
					बहुत पछताओगे मेरी कमी से

					कभी तो यह हकीक़त मान लोगे
					तुम्हें चाहा है मैंने सादगी से

					हुईं सब ग़र्क वो ख्वाहिश 'रज़ा' की
					सुनाएं क्या तुम्हें अपनी खुशी से 


_-अब्बास रज़ा अल्बी_

----------


## Alaick

इंशा जी उठो अब कूच करो इस शहर  					में जी का लगाना क्या
					वहशी को सुकूं से क्या मतलब जोगी का नगर में ठिकाना क्या

					इस दिल के दरीदा दामन को देखो तो सही सोचो तो सही
					जिस झोली में सौ छेद हुए उस झोली का फैलाना क्या

					शब बीती चांद भी डूब चला जंज़ीर पड़ी दरवाजे में 
					क्यों देर गए घर आए हो सजनी से करोगे बहाना क्या

					फिर हिज्र की लंबी रात मियां संजोग की तो यही एक घड़ी
					जो दिल में है लब पर आने दो शरमाना क्या घबराना क्या

					उस रोज़ जो उनको देखा है अब ख्वाब का आलम लगता है 
					उस रोज़ जो उनसे बात हुई वो बात भी थी अफसाना क्या

					उस हुस्न के सच्चे मोती को हम देख सकें पर छू न सकें 
					जिसे देख सकें पर छू न सकें वह दौलत क्या वो ख़ज़ाना क्या

					उसको भी जला दुखते हुए मन एक शोला लाल भभूका बन
					यूं आंसू बन बह जाना क्या यूं माटी में मिल जाना क्या

					जब शहर के लोग न रस्ता दें क्यों बन में न जा बिसराम करें 
					दीवानों की सी ना बात करे तो और करे दीवाना क्या 

_-इब्ने इंशां_

----------


## Alaick

कहानी दर्द की मैं ज़िन्दगी से क्या कहता
					ये दर्द उसने दिया है उसी से क्या कहता

					गिला तो मुझको भी करना था प्यास का लेकिन
					जो ख़ुद ही सूख गई उस नदी से क्या कहता

					मैं जानता हूं लहू सब का एक होता है
					जो खूं बहाता है उस आदमी से क्या कहता

					मेरे अज़ीज़ ही मुझ को समझ न पाए हैं
					मैं अपना हाल किसी अजनबी से क्या कहता

					तमाम शहर में झूठों का राज है 'अख्तर'
					मैं अपने ग़म की हक़ीकत किसी से क्या कहता

_-एहतेशाम 'अख्तर'_

----------


## Alaick

जब खुली आंखें तो इन आंखों को रोना आ गया
मैंने समझा वाकई मौसम सलोना आ गया


डर रहा हूं बेनियाज़ी अब कहां ले जाएगी
चलते-फिरते भी मेरी आंखों को सोना आ गया


एक चुल्लू आब लेकर फिर रहा है इस तरह
जैसे गागर में उसे सागर समोना आ गया


देखकर अंजाम फूलों का मैं घबराया बहुत
खुशगुमानी थी कि धागों में पिरोना आ गया


क्यों शिकायत है भला दरिया की वुसअत से हमें
चंद कतरों ही से जब लब को भिगोना आ गया


तख़्त पर बैठा हुआ यों खेलता हूं ताज से
जैसे इक बच्चे के हाथों में खिलौना आ गया


कोई भी 'आलम' लबे दरिया अभी पहुंचा नहीं
नाखुदाओं को मगर कश्ती डुबोना आ गया


_-__आलम खुर्शीद_

----------


## Alaick

न चाहूं मान दुनिया में, न चाहूं स्वर्ग को जाना
					मुझे वर दे यही माता रहूं भारत पे दीवाना

करूं मैं कौम की सेवा पड़ें चाहे करोड़ों दुख
					अगर फिर जन्म लूं आकर तो भारत में ही हो आना 

					लगा रहे प्रेम हिन्दी में, पढूं हिन्दी लिखूं हिन्दी
					चलन हिन्दी चलूं, हिन्दी पहरना, ओढना खाना

					भवन में रोशनी मेरे रहे हिन्दी चिरागों की
					स्वदेशी ही रहे बाजा, बजाना, राग का गाना

					लगें इस देश के ही अर्थ मेरे धर्म, विद्या, धन
करूं मैं प्राण तक अर्पण यही प्रण सत्य है ठाना

					नहीं कुछ गैरमुमकिन है जो चाहो दिल से 'बिस्मिल' तुम
					उठा लो देश हाथों पर न समझो अपना बेगाना

_-रामप्रसाद 'बिस्मिल'_

----------


## umabua

वो किसी का हो गया है, उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?
दिल से आज जो गया है, उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?

ज़िन्दग़ी सीम आब है कब हाथ आई है भला
मिल के भी जो खो गया है उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?

प्यार की ख़ातिर जो रोया ज़िन्दग़ी की शाम तक
ले के नफ़रत से गया है उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?

ढूँढ़कर लाया था दुनिया भर की खुशियाँ जो कभी
ढूँढ़ने ख़ुद को गया है उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?

ढूँढ़िये ‘मख़मूर’ उसको जो कहीं दुनिया में हो
दिल की तह तक जो गया है उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?

–अरुण 'मखमूर' 

सीम आब = पारा

----------


## umabua

ऐसे चुप है कि ये मंज़िल भी कड़ी हो जैसे,
तेरा मिलना भी जुदाई की घड़ी हो जैसे।


अपने ही साये से हर गाम लरज़ जाता हूँ,
रास्ते में कोई दीवार खड़ी हो जैसे।

कितने नादाँ हैं तेरे भूलने वाले कि तुझे
याद करने के लिए उम्र पड़ी हो जैसे।

मंज़िलें दूर भी हैं, मंज़िलें नज़दीक भी हैं,
अपने ही पाँवों में ज़ंजीर पड़ी हो जैसे।

आज दिल खोल के रोए हैं तो यों खुश हैं ‘फ़राज़’
चंद लमहों की ये राहत भी बड़ी हो जैसे।

– अहमद फ़राज़ 

गाम = कदम 
लरज़ = कांपना

----------


## umabua

कोई समझाए ये क्या रंग है मैख़ाने का
आँख साकी की उठे नाम हो पैमाने का।

गर्मी-ए-शमा का अफ़साना सुनाने वालों
रक्स देखा नहीं तुमने अभी परवाने का।

चश्म-ए-साकी मुझे हर गाम पे याद आती है,
रास्ता भूल न जाऊँ कहीं मैख़ाने का।

अब तो हर शाम गुज़रती है उसी कूचे में
ये नतीजा हुआ ना से तेरे समझाने का।

मंज़िल-ए-ग़म से गुज़रना तो है आसाँ ‘इक़बाल’
इश्क है नाम ख़ुद अपने से गुज़र जाने का।

- अल्लामा इकबाल


रक्स = नृत्य 
चश्म = आँख 
गाम = कदम

----------


## umabua

ये  दौलत भी ले लो, ये शोहरत भी ले लो,
भले छीन लो मुझसे मेरी जवानी।
मग़र मुझको लौटा दो बचपन का सावन,
वो कागज़ की कश्ती, वो बारिश का पानी।
मोहल्ले की सबसे निशानी पुरानी,
वो बुढ़िया जिसे बच्चे कहते थे नानी,
वो नानी की बातों में परियों का डेरा,
वो चेहरे की झुर्रियों में सदियों का फेरा,
भुलाए नहीं भूल सकता है कोई,
वो छोटी-सी रातें वो लम्बी कहानी।

कड़ी धूप में अपने घर से निकलना
वो चिड़िया, वो बुलबुल, वो तितली पकड़ना,
वो गुड़िया की शादी पे लड़ना-झगड़ना,
वो झूलों से गिरना, वो गिर के सँभलना,
वो पीपल के पल्लों के प्यारे-से तोहफ़े,
वो टूटी हुई चूड़ियों की निशानी।

कभी रेत के ऊँचे टीलों पे जाना
घरौंदे बनाना,बना के मिटाना,
वो मासूम चाहत की तस्वीर अपनी,
वो ख़्वाबों खिलौनों की जागीर अपनी,
न दुनिया का ग़म था, न रिश्तों का बंधन,
बड़ी खूबसूरत थी वो ज़िन्दगानी।

-सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## umabua

जो भी बुरा भला है अल्लाह जानता है,
बंदे के दिल में क्या है अल्लाह जानता है।

ये फर्श-ओ-अर्श क्या है अल्लाह जानता है,
पर्दों में क्या छिपा है अल्लाह जानता है।

जाकर जहाँ से कोई वापस नहीं है आता,
वो कौन सी जगह है अल्लाह जानता है

नेक़ी-बदी को अपने कितना ही तू छिपाए,
अल्लाह को पता है अल्लाह जानता है।

ये धूप-छाँव देखो ये सुबह-शाम देखो
सब क्यों ये हो रहा है अल्लाह जानता है।

क़िस्मत के नाम को तो सब जानते हैं लेकिन
क़िस्मत में क्या लिखा है अल्लाह जानता है।

– अख्तर


अर्श = छत

----------


## umabua

हम तो हैं परदेश में देश में निकला होगा चाँद
अपनी रात की छत पे कितना तनहा होगा चाँद।

चाँद बिना हर शब यों बीती जैसे युग बीते
मेरे बिना किस हाल में होगा कैसा होगा चाँद।

आ पिया मोरे नैनन में मैं पलक ढाँप तोहे लूँ
ना मैं देखूँ और को, ना तोहे देखन दूँ।

रात ने ऐसा पेंच लगाया टूटी हाथ से डोर
आँगन वाले नीम में जाकर अटका होगा चाँद।

 - राही मासूम रज़ा

----------


## umabua

मुझे तुम नज़र से गिरा तो रहे हो
मुझे तुम कभी भी भुला न सकोगे।

न जाने मुझे क्यों यक़ीं हो चला है
मेरे प्यार को तुम मिटा न सकोगे।

मेरी याद होगी जिधर जाओगे तुम
कभी नग़मा बन के, कभी बन के आँसू।

तड़पता मुझे हर तरफ पाओगे तुम।
शमा जो जलाई है मेरी वफ़ा ने

बुझाना भी चाहो बुझा न सकोगे।
कभी नाम बातों में आया जो मेरा

तो बेचैन हो-हो के दिल थाम लोगे।
निग़ाहों में छाएगा ग़म का अँधेरा।

किसी ने जो पूछा सबब आँसुओं का
बताना भी चाहो बता न सकोगे।

- मसरूर अनवर

----------


## umabua

फूल ही फूल खिल उठे मेरे पैमाने में
आप क्या आए बहार आ गई मैख़ाने में।


आप कुछ यूँ मेरे आइना-ए-दिल में आए
जिस तरह चाँद उतर आया हो पैमाने में

आप के नाम से ताबिंदा है उनवान-ए-हयात
वर्ना कुछ बात नहीं थी मेरे अफ़साने में।

– सलीम गिलानी 

ताबिंदा = प्रकाशवान 
उनवान = शीर्षक 
हयात = ज़िन्दगी

----------


## umabua

सता-सता के हमें अश्कबार करती है
तुम्हारी याद बहुत बेक़रार करती है।

वो दिन जो साथ गुज़ारे थे प्यार में हमने
तलाश उनको नज़र बार-बार करती है।

ग़िला नहीं जो नसीबों ने कर दिया है जुदा
तेरी जुदाई भी अब हमको प्यार करती है।

कनारे बैठ के जिसके किए थे कौल-ओ-क़रार
नदी वो अब भी तेरा इंतज़ार करती है।

- वफ़ा रूमानी

----------


## umabua

ख़ुदा करे कि मोहब्बत में ये मक़ाम आए
किसी का नाम लूँ लब पे तुम्हारा नाम आए।

कुछ इस तरह से जिए ज़िन्दग़ी बसर न हुई
तुम्हारे बाद किसी रात की सहर न हुई
सहर नज़र से मिले ज़ुल्फ़ ले के शाम आए।

ख़ुद अपने घर में वो मेहमान बन के आए हैं
सितम तो देखिए अनजान बन के आए हैं
हमारे दिल की तड़प आज कुछ तो काम आए।

वही है साज़ वही गीत है वही मंज़र
हर एक चीज़ वही है नहीं है तुम वो मगर
उसी तरह से निग़ाहें उठें, सलाम आए।

-तस्लीम फाज़ली

----------


## umabua

ले चला जान मेरी रूठ के जाना तेरा
ऐसे आने से तो बेहतर था न आना तेरा।

तू जो ऐ ज़ुल्फ़ परेशान रहा करती है
किसके उजड़े हुए दिल में है ठिकाना तेरा।

अपनी आँखों में अभी कौंध गयी बिजली-सी
हम न समझे कि ये आना है कि जाना तेरा।

तू ख़ुदा तो नहीं ऐ नासेह नादाँ मेरा
क्या ख़ता की जो कहा मैंने ना माना तेरा।

–दाग देहलवी 

नासेह   = सलाहकार

----------


## umabua

ये सारा जिस्म झुक कर बोझ से दुहरा हुआ होगा
मैं सजदे में नहीं था, आप को धोखा हुआ होगा 

यहाँ तक आते आते सूख जाती हैं सभी नदियाँ 
मुझे मालूम है कि पानी कहाँ ठहरा हुआ होगा 

गज़ब है कि अपनी मौत की आहट नहीं सुनते
वो सब के सब परेशां हैं, वहाँ क्या हुआ होगा   

तुम्हारे शहर में ये शोर सुन सुन कर तो लगता है
कि इंसानों के जंगल में कोई हनाका हुआ होगा 

कई फाके बिताकर मर गया जो, उसके बारे में 
वो सब कहते हैं अब, ऐसा नहीं ऐसा हुआ होगा 

यहाँ पर सिर्फ गूंगे और बहरे लोग बसते हैं
खुदा जाने यहाँ पर किस तरह जलसा हुआ होगा 

चलो अब यादगारों की अंधेरी कोठरी खोलें 
कम-अज़-कम एक वो चेहरा तो पहचाना हुआ होगा 

-दुष्यंत कुमार

----------


## Alaick

> मुझे तुम नज़र से गिरा तो रहे हो
> मुझे तुम कभी भी भुला न सकोगे।
> न जाने मुझे क्यों यक़ीं हो चला है
> मेरे प्यार को तुम मिटा न सकोगे।
> 
> मेरी याद होगी जिधर जाओगे तुम
> कभी नग़मा बन के, कभी बन के आँसू,
> तड़पता मुझे हर तरफ पाओगे तुम।
> शमा जो जलाई है मेरी वफ़ा ने
> ...


उमाजी ! दरअसल यह एक गीत है ! मैंने कॉमा और पूर्ण विराम में तनिक अंतर कर इसे वास्तविक रूप दे दिया है ... अब देखिए !

----------


## umabua

> उमाजी ! दरअसल यह एक गीत है ! मैंने कॉमा और पूर्ण विराम में तनिक अंतर कर इसे वास्तविक रूप दे दिया है ... अब देखिए !


आपकी प्रतिक्रिया से मुझे हार्दिक प्रसन्नता मिली. मुझे आशा है कि इस सूत्र में आकर आप गाहे-ब-गाहे मुझे यूँ ही प्रसन्न करते रहेंगे.... आभार अलैक जी.

----------


## pathfinder

छीन लेगी  					नेकियाँ ईमान को ले जाएगी
					भूख दौलत की कहाँ इंसान को ले जाएगी

					आधुनिकता की हवा अब तेज़ आँधी बन गई
					सोचता हूँ किस तरफ़ संतान को ले जाएगी

					शहर की आहट हमें सड़कें दिखाएगी नई 
					फिर हमारे खेत को, खलिहान को ले जाएगी

					बेचकर गुर्दे, असीमित धन कमाने की हवस
					किस जगह इस दूसरे भगवान को ले जाएगी

					सिन्धु हो, सुरसा हो, कुछ हो किन्तु इच्छाशक्ति तो
					हैं जहाँ सीता वहाँ हनुमान को ले जाएगी

					गाँव की बोली तुझे शर्मिंदगी देने लगी
					ये बनावट ही तेरी पहचान को ले जाएगी |

-ओम प्रकाश यती |

----------


## ravi chacha

सादा काग़ज़ पूछता नोटों में क्या बात।
मुहर लगी सरकार की गई बदल औक़ात॥

सरदार कल्याण सिंह

----------


## ravi chacha

अफ़सर अच्छे बहुत थे बोले हुए निहाल।
फ़ाइल चलती यों नहीं सौ का नोट निकाल॥

सरदार कल्याण सिंह

----------


## pathfinder

उसने सुकूत-ए-शब में भी अपना पयाम रख दिया 

हिज्र की रात बाम पर माह-ए-तमाम रख दिया 



आमद-ए-दोस्त की नवीद कू-ए-वफ़ा में आम थी 

मैं ने भी इक चिराग़-सा दिल सर-ए-शाम रख दिया 



देखो ये मेरे ख़्वाब थे देखो ये मेरे ज़ख़्म हैं 

मैंने तो सब हिसाब-ए-जाँ बरसर-ए-आम रख दिया 



उसने नज़र नज़र में ही ऐसे भले सुख़न कहे 

मैंने तो उस के पाँवों में सारा कलाम रख दिया 



शिद्दत-ए-तिश्नगी में भी ग़ैरत-ए-मैकशी रही 

उसने जो फेर ली नज़र मैंने भी जाम रख दिया  



और 'फ़राज़' चाहिये कितनी मुहब्बतें तुझे 

के माओँ ने तेरे नाम पर बच्चों का नाम रख दिया

-अहमद फराज़ |

----------


## badboy123455

> ये सारा जिस्म झुक कर बोझ से दुहरा हुआ होगा
> मैं सजदे में नहीं था, आप को धोखा हुआ होगा 
> 
> यहाँ तक आते आते सूख जाती हैं सभी नदियाँ 
> मुझे मालूम है कि पानी कहाँ ठहरा हुआ होगा 
> 
> गज़ब है कि अपनी मौत की आहट नहीं सुनते
> वो सब के सब परेशां हैं, वहाँ क्या हुआ होगा   
> 
> ...





> छीन लेगी  					नेकियाँ ईमान को ले जाएगी
> 					भूख दौलत की कहाँ इंसान को ले जाएगी
> 
> 					आधुनिकता की हवा अब तेज़ आँधी बन गई
> 					सोचता हूँ किस तरफ़ संतान को ले जाएगी
> 
> 					शहर की आहट हमें सड़कें दिखाएगी नई 
> 					फिर हमारे खेत को, खलिहान को ले जाएगी
> 
> ...


*बहुत अच्छी रचनाये हे संग्रहनिय .....
*

----------


## pathfinder

काँटों से गुज़र जाना शोलों से निकल जाना
फूलों की बस्ती में जाना तो सम्भल जाना

दिन अपनी चिराग़ों की मानिन्द गुज़रते हैं
हर सुबह को बुझ जाना हर शाम जल जाना

बच्चों ही सि फ़ित्रत है हम अह्ल-ए-मुहब्बत की
ज़िद करना मचल जाना फिर ख़ुद ही सम्भल जाना

वो शख़्स भला मेरा क्या साथ निभायेगा
मौसम की तरह जिस ने सीखा है बदल जाना |

सागर आज़मी |

----------


## pathfinder

दुश्मन को भी सीने से लगाना नहीं भूले 
हम अपने बुज़ुर्गों का ज़माना नहीं भूले 

तुम आँखों की बरसात बचाये हुये रखना 
कुछ लोग अभी आग लगाना नहीं भूले 

ये बात अलग हाथ कलम हो गये अपने 
हम आप की तस्वीर बनाना नहीं भूले 

इक उम्र हुई मैं तो हँसी भूल चुका हूँ 
तुम अब भी मेरे दिल को दुखना नहीं भूले |

सागर आज़मी |

----------


## pathfinder

माना के उनके नेज़ों पे अब सर नहीं कोई
क्या उनके आस्तीन में भी ख़ंज़र नहीं कोई

मजबूरियों ने घर से निकलने न दिया
दुनिया समझ रही है मेरा घर नहीं कोई

अब क्या करेंगे हम नये सूरज की रोशनी
जब देखने के वास्ते मंज़र नहीं कोई

दिल हो रहा है देर से ख़ामोश झील सा
क्या दोस्तों के हाथ में पत्थर नहीं कोई

क़िस्मत सभी की वक़्त के हाथों में रहती है
इस दौर में किसी का मुक़द्दर नहीं कोई |

सागर आज़मी |

----------


## pathfinder

सात रंगों की धनक यों भी सजा कर देखना
मेरी परछाई ख़यालों में बसा कर देखना

आसमानों में ज़मीं के चाँद तारे फेंक कर
मौसमों को अपनी मुट्ठी में छिपा कर देखना

फ़ासलों की कैद से धुंधला इशारा ही सही
बादलों की ओट से आँसू गिरा कर देखना

लौट कर वहशी जज़ीरों से मैं आऊँगा ज़रूर
मेरी राहों में बबूलों को उगा कर देखना

जंगली बेलें लिपट जाएँगी सारे जिस्म से
एक शब, रेशम के बिस्तर पर गँवा कर देखना

मेरे होने या न होने का असर कुछ भी नहीं
मौसमी तब्दीलियों को आज़मा कर देखना

दूध के सोंधे कटोरे, बाजरे की रोटियाँ
सब्ज़ यादों के झुके चेहरे उठा कर देखना

ख़ाकज़ादे आज किस मंज़िल पे 'अंबर' आ गए
शहर में बिखरे हुए पत्थर उठा कर देखना |

सात रंगों की धनक यों भी सजा कर देखना
मेरी परछाई ख़यालों में बसा कर देखना

आसमानों में ज़मीं के चाँद तारे फेंक कर
मौसमों को अपनी मुट्ठी में छिपा कर देखना

फ़ासलों की कैद से धुंधला इशारा ही सही
बादलों की ओट से आँसू गिरा कर देखना

लौट कर वहशी जज़ीरों से मैं आऊँगा ज़रूर
मेरी राहों में बबूलों को उगा कर देखना

जंगली बेलें लिपट जाएँगी सारे जिस्म से
एक शब, रेशम के बिस्तर पर गँवा कर देखना

मेरे होने या न होने का असर कुछ भी नहीं
मौसमी तब्दीलियों को आज़मा कर देखना

दूध के सोंधे कटोरे, बाजरे की रोटियाँ
सब्ज़ यादों के झुके चेहरे उठा कर देखना

ख़ाकज़ादे आज किस मंज़िल पे 'अंबर' आ गए
शहर में बिखरे हुए पत्थर उठा कर देखना |

अंबर बहराइची |

----------


## pathfinder

लब पे पाबन्दी नहीं एहसास पे पहरा तो है
फिर भी अहल-ए-दिल को अहवाल-ए-बशर कहना तो है


अपनी ग़ैरत बेच डालें अपना मसलक़ छोड़ दें
रहनुमाओं में भी कुछ लोगों को ये मन्शा तो है


है जिन्हें सब।से ज़्यादा दावा-ए-हुब्ब-ए-वतन
आज उनकी वजह से हुब्ब-ए-वतन रुसवा तो है


बुझ रहे हैं एक एक कर के अक़ीदों के दिये
इस अँधेरे का भी लेकिन सामना करना तो है


झूठ क्यूँ बोलें फ़रोग़-ए-मस्लहत के नाम पर
ज़िन्दगी प्यारी सही लेकिन हमें मरना तो है |

   -सागर खय्यामी |

----------


## pathfinder

चाँद मद्धम है आसमाँ चुप है
नींद की गोद में जहाँ चुप है



दूर वादी में दूधिया बादल
झुक के पर्बत को प्यार करते हैं
दिल में नाकाम हसरतें लेकर
हम तेरा इंतज़ार करते हैं



इन बहारों के साये में आ जा
फिर मोहब्बत जवाँ रहे न रहे
ज़िन्दगी तेरे ना-मुरादों पर
कल तलक मेहरबाँ रहे न रहे



रोज़ की तरह आज भी तारे
सुबह की गर्द में न खो जायेँ
आ तेरे ग़म में जागती आँखें
कम से कम एक रात सो जायेँ



चाँद मद्धम है आसमाँ चुप है
नींद की गोद में जहाँ चुप है |


सागर खय्यामी |

----------


## pathfinder

पहलू-ए-शाह में ये दुख़्तर-ए-जमहूर की क़बर
कितने गुमगुश्ता फ़सानों का पता देती है
कितने ख़ूरेज़ हक़ायक़ से उठाती है नक़ाब
कितनी कुचली हुइ जानों का पता देती है



कैसे मग़रूर शहनशाहों की तस्कीं के लिये
सालहा-साल हसीनाओं के बाज़ार लगे
कैसे बहकी हुई नज़रों की ताइश के लिये
सुर्ख़ महलों में जवाँ जिस्मों के अम्बार लगे



सहमी सहमी सी फ़िज़ाओं में ये विराँ मर्क़द
इतना ख़ामोश है फ़रियादकुना हो जैसे
सर्द शाख़ों में हवा चीख़ रही है ऐसे
रूह-ए-तक़दीस-ओ-वफ़ा मर्सियाख़्वाँ हो जैसे



तू मेरी जाँ हैरत-ओ-हसरत से न देख
हम में कोई भी जहाँ नूर-ओ-जहाँगीर नहीं
तू मुझे छोड़ के ठुकरा के भी जा सकती है
तेरे हाथों में मेरा हाथ है ज़जीर नहीं |


सागर खय्यामी |

----------


## umabua

किया करती हूँ तन्हाई में, अश्कों से वुजू अक्सर  

तस्सवुर में रहा करती है, तुझ से गुफ्तगू अक्सर   


तेरी आँखों के खुद को ढूंढती हूँ, इसलिए शायद 

कि अपनी ही रहा करती है, मुझको जुस्तजू अक्सर 


तका करती हूँ तनहा बैठ कर, पहरों जो फूलों को 

तुम्हारी उनमे होती है शबाहत, हू-ब-हू  अक्सर  


वो राज-ए-दिल जिसे फूलों की सूरत, दिल में रखा था 

उसी की तो महक फ़ैली है, जाना चार-सू अक्सर 


'सदफ' दीन-ए-वफ़ा का दम, सभी भरते हैं लेकिन क्यों 

इसी के नाम पर गलियों में बहता है, लहू अक्सर 


-सदफ मिर्ज़ा


तन्हाई ---अकेलापन// अश्क --- आंसू, 

वुजू -- मुंह धोना (नमाज पढने से पहले की एक आवश्यक क्रिया)

तस्सवुर - - कल्पना// गुफ्तगू - वार्तालाप 

जुस्तजू -- खोज // तका -- देखा 

शहाबत -- छवि, परछाईं // चार-सू -- हर तरफ 

दीन-ए-वफ़ा ---- धर्मपरायण  होने का

लहू - खून

----------


## Krishna

शब्दार्थ  भी देंगे तो कृपा होगी |

----------


## umabua

> शब्दार्थ  भी देंगे तो कृपा होगी |




मित्र,   यद्यपि उपरोक्त प्रस्तुति में सभी शब्द प्रायः इस्तेमाल होने वाले ही प्रयुक्त हुए थे फिर भी आपकी सहूलियत के लिए अपने ज्ञान से कुछ शब्दार्थ दे रही हूँ। मैं अपेक्षा करती हूँ कि उर्दू के जानकार सदस्य अवश्य इसमें आवश्यक संशोधन कर देंगे।

----------


## kumarboson

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## umabua

मेरी चाहत था वो मेरी अना भी था 
मेरे खामोश लहजों की एक सदा भी था 

रहता था सुबहोशाम वो मेरे वजूद में 
मेरी आवाज़,मेरा लहज़ा, वो मेरी अदा भी था 

देता था वो मुझको ज़ख्म बेहिसाब मगर 
हमदर्द भी था वो मेरा, वो मेरी वफ़ा भी था 

अब उस के ज़िक्र पे मैं अक्सर बात बदल देती हूँ 
कभी मेरी मोहब्बत की वो इन्तेहा भी था 

अज़ब कश-म-कश में थी ज़िन्दगी मेरी 
पूजना उसे था और दिल में खुदा भी था

----------


## umabua

सम्भाला है होश जब से, मुकद्दर सख्ततर निकला 
पडा है जिससे वास्ता वही, तीर-ओ-तबर निकला 

सबक देता रहा जो उम्रभर रोशन खयाली का 
उसे भी जब पास से देखा तो तंग नज़र निकला 

समझ कर जिन्दगी जिससे मुहब्बत कर रहे थे हम
उसे जब छू कर देखा तो फकत खाकी बशर निकला 

मुहब्बत का खुमार उतरा तो साबित हुआ 'मोहसिन'
जिसे हम उम्र समझ रहे थे, फकत बे-मक्सद सफ़र निकला

----------


## umabua

चलो एक काम करते हैं 
जमाने भर में नफ़रत को 
बहुत बदनाम करते हैं
मुहब्बत आम करते हैं  


चलो छोडो ये ताज-ओ-तख़्त, 
चलो बन जाएँ दीवाने 
और इस दीवानगी को हम 
वफ़ा के नाम करते हैं| 
मुहब्बत आम करते हैं।  


चलो पाते हैं फिर फुर्सत, 
तस्सवुर यार का कर के, 
बिठा लेते हैं पहलू में, 
सहर से शाम करते हैं। 
मुहब्बत आम करते हैं।


चलो यह अहद करते हैं, 
किसी का दिल ना तोड़ेंगे, 
इक दूजे की चाहत में, 
अना बेदाम करते हैं। 
मुहब्बत आम करते हैं। 


सभी टूटे खिलौनों को, 
चलो फिर जोड़ लेते हैं, 
नयी मंजिल बना कर खुद, 
उसे गुमनाम करते हैं। 
मुहब्बत आम करते हैं।


चलो यादों की बारिश में, 
जगा देते हैं माझी को, 
हसीं बीते हुए लम्हे, 
तवील आयाम करते हैं। 
मुहब्बत आम करते हैं।


चलो कहते हैं अकबर से, 
भले दीवार में चुन दें, 
मुहब्बत के लिए मिट कर, 
सदा आराम करते हैं। 
मुहब्बत आम करते हैं। 

-हक़ नवाज़ मुग़ल

----------


## umabua

ये निज़ाम क्या निजाम है 
न जमीन है, न मकान है  
झूठा, चोर, बेइमान है 
कोहराम है, कोहराम है 
सच को मिलती है सज़ा 
अदालत भी उगलदान है
तेरा रुख हुआ बेसबब 
तेरी रूह ही गुलदान है 
बोझ तो है यूँ 'कमर'
सजदे में हुआ इंसान है 
-कमर सादीपुरी

----------


## umabua

हर एक बात पे कहते हो तुम कि 'तू क्या है?'
तुम्ही कहों कि यह अंदाज़-ए-गुफ्तगू क्या है

ना शोले में यह करिश्मा, न बर्क में ये अदा 
कोइ बताओ कि वो शोख-ए-तुन्द-खू क्या है 

ये रश्क है कि वो होता है हम-सुखन तुम से 
वरना खौफ-ए-बद-आमुज़ी-ए-अदू क्या है?

चिपक रहा है बदन पर लहू से पैरहन 
हमारी जेब को अब हाज़त-ए-रफू क्या है 

जला है जिस्म जहां दिल भी जल गया 
होगा कुरेदते हो जो अब राख, जुस्तजू क्या है 

रगों में दौड़ते फिरने के हम नहीं कायल 
जब  आँख ही से न टपके तो फिर लहू क्या है 

वो चीज जिसके लिए हमको हो बहिस्त अज़ीज़ 
सिवाय वादा-ए-गुल-फाम-ए-मुश्काबू क्या है 

पियूं शराब अगर खम भी देख लूं दो चार
ये शीशा-ओ-कदा-ओ-कूजा-ओ-सुबू क्या है  

रही न ताकत-ए-गुफ्तार और अगर हो भी 
तो किस उम्मीद पे कहिये के आरज़ू क्या है 

बना है शाह का मुसाहिब, फिर है इतराता 
वरना शहर में 'ग़ालिब' की आबरू क्या है

----------


## umabua

कहीं सेहरा कहीं सूखे शजर अच्छे नहीं लगते 
मुझे अब ख्वाबजारों के सफ़र अच्छे नहीं लगते 

जवाबी ख़त में यूँ उसने मेरे बारे में लिखा था 
बुरा भी कह नहीं सकते मगर अच्छे नहीं लगते 

नहीं मसरूफ मैं इतना कि घर को रास्ता बोलूँ 
कोई जब मुन्तजिर ना हो तो घर अच्छे नहीं लगते 

समंदर तैरती लाशों से ये कहता रहा शब् भर 
मुझे भी डूबनेवालों! भंवर अच्छे नहीं लगते 

नहीं ऐसा कि अब परवाज़ की ताकत नहीं बाकी, 
मेरी उम्मीद के पंछी को पर अच्छे नहीं लगते

----------


## umabua

मुझे ये जिद नहीं मेरे गले का हार हो जाओ 
अकेला छोड़ देना तुम जहाँ बेजार हो जाओ 

बहुत जल्दी समझ में आने लगते हो ज़माने की 
बहुत आसान हो थोड़े बहुत दुश्वार हो जाओ 

मुलाकातों में वफ़ा इसलिए होना ज़रूरी है 
कि तुम इक दिन जुदाई के लिए तैयार हो जाओ 

मैं कैसी चिलचिलाती धूप के सेहरा से आयी हूँ 
बस अब ऐसा करो तुम साया-ए-दीवार हो जाओ 

तुम्हारे पास देने के लिए झूठी तसल्ली हो 
ना आये ऐसे दिन तुम इस कदर नादार हो जाओ 

तुम्हे मालूम हो जाएगा कि कैसे रंज सहते हैं 
मेरी इतनी दुआ है, काश! तुम फ़नकार हो जाओ

----------


## umabua

हमने तो बनाए हैं समंदर में भी रास्ते 
यूँ हमकों मिटाना कोई आसान नहीं है 


दो चार उम्मीदों के दिए अब भी हैं रोशन 
माजी की हवेली अभी वीरान नहीं है 


मैं तेरी मुहब्बत में गिरफ्तार हूँ लेकिन, 
तुझको मैं खुदा समझूँ ये इमकान नहीं है 


हैं ये मेरे अशआर मेरे अहद की तस्वीर 
ग़ालिब की गज़ल, मीर का दीवान नहीं है

----------


## r prasad

उमा जी, सुंदर प्रस्तुति, पर किसकी गज़लें हैं, आपने ये नहीं लिखा है |

----------


## umabua

> उमा जी, सुंदर प्रस्तुति, पर किसकी गज़लें हैं, आपने ये नहीं लिखा है |


इन्टरनेट से जहाँ  से इन्हें पिक-अप किया था वहाँ रचयिता का नाम उल्लिखित नहीं था। आपको हुई असुविधा के लिए खेद है मित्र।

----------


## r prasad

कोई बात नहीं उमा जी,



> इन्टरनेट से जहाँ  से इन्हें पिक-अप किया था वहाँ रचयिता का नाम उल्लिखित नहीं था। आपको हुई असुविधा के लिए खेद है मित्र।

----------


## vedant thakur

सामन-ए-तिजारत मेरा इमान नहीं है
हर दर पे झुके सर ये मेरी शान नहीं है


हर लफ़्ज़ को सीने में बसा लो तो बने बात
ताकों में सजाने को ये क़ुरान नहीं है


अल्लाह मेरी रिज़्क़ की बरकत न चली जाये
दो रोज़ से घर में कोई मेहमान नहीं है


हम ने तो बनाये हैं समन्दर में भी रस्ते
यूँ हम को मिटान कोई आसान नहीं है


जिस को बुज़ुर्गों की रिवायत न रहे याद
उस शख़्स की लोगों कोई पहचान नहीं है

माजिद देवबंदी .

----------


## robin hood

> सामन-ए-तिजारत मेरा इमान नहीं है
> हर दर पे झुके सर ये मेरी शान नहीं है
> 
> 
> हर लफ़्ज़ को सीने में बसा लो तो बने बात
> ताकों में सजाने को ये क़ुरान नहीं है
> 
> 
> अल्लाह मेरी रिज़्क़ की बरकत न चली जाये
> ...


बहुत बढ़िया......................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*Khali Haath Liye Dekho hm Tanha Chal Rahe Hain
Muhabbat K usul To ab  Badl rhe Hein


Yakeen Kise Kahte hai Yaad Nhi  Ab
Palte The Bar Haa Ab Dur Nikal rhe Hain


Mana K Hai Tanhai Hi Ab Naseeb Me Apne
Kadwa Sahi Magar Ye Sach Nigal rhe Hain


Kab Tak Baitha K Rakhte Palkon Pe Teri Yaaden
Roi Hain Ankhen Itna K Khawab Jal rhe Hain


Us Ki Sangdili Dekho Ke  Haal Tak Na Pucha "sajid"
jbke Hamari Bebasi Pr to Pathar bhi Pighal rhe Hain.....!!!!*

sajid azimabadi

----------


## The Master

> *Khali Haath Liye Dekho hm Tanha Chal Rahe Hain
> Muhabbat K usul To ab  Badl rhe Hein
> 
> 
> Yakeen Kise Kahte hai Yaad Nhi  Ab
> Palte The Bar Haa Ab Dur Nikal rhe Hain
> 
> 
> Mana K Hai Tanhai Hi Ab Naseeb Me Apne
> ...





बहोत खूब साजिद जी ................... हाल ए दिल बहोत खूब बयां किया है आपने .................... बहोत बढ़िया .................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

welcome master ji,apko huyi asuvidha ke liye mafi chahta hu

----------


## The Master

> welcome master ji,apko huyi asuvidha ke liye mafi chahta hu



समझे नहीं हम .............. किस बात की ................

----------


## umabua

लगता है किसी दिल में मुहब्बत नहीं मेरी 
इस घर में किसी को भी ज़ुरूरत नहीं मेरी 

कागज़ पे है बस इन दर ओ दीवार से रिश्ता  
जो सर को छुपा ले है वो छत नहीं मेरी 

हर शख्स के नज़रों में मेरे दाम अलग हैं, 
मालूम है मुझको, कोई कीमत नहीं मेरी  

रस्मी सा है इस शहर के लोगों से त'अल्लुक 
बरसों हुए खुद से भी रफाकत नहीं मेरी 

मैं जिनके लिए ख़ाक बसर दश्त में भटका, 
तसलीम उन्हें भी ये मसक्कत नहीं मेरी 

यह कह के मेरी नींद, मेरे ख्वाब भी छीने,  
मुझसे उन्हें दरकार इजाज़त नहीं मेरी 

वो सूरत ए जर माँग रहे हैं मेरे अश'आर, 
मतलूब उन्हें कागजी शोहरत नहीं मेरी

----------


## umabua

इस दिल ने तेरे बाद मुहब्बत भी नहीं की, 
हद ये कि धड़कने की जसारत भी नहीं की 

ताबीर का एजाज़ हुआ है उसे हासिल, 
जिस ने मेरे ख़्वाबों में शरकत भी नहीं की 

उल्फत तो बड़ी बात है हमसे तो सिर ए शहर, 
लोगों ने कभी ढंग से नफरत भी नहीं की  

आदब ए सफ़र अब वो सिखाते हैं जिन्होंने, 
दो चार कदम तय ये मुसाफ़त भी नहीं की 

क्या अपनी सफाई में बयां देते कि हमने, 
नाकर्दा गुनाहों की वजाहत भी नहीं की 

खामोश तमाशाई के मानिंद सिर ए बज़्म, 
सौ ज़ख्म सहे दिल पे, शिकायत भी नहीं की  

उस घर के सभी लोग मुझे छोड़ने आये, 
दहलीज तलक उसने ये ज़हमत भी नहीं की 

उस ने भी गुलामों की सफों में हमें रखा, 
इस दिल पे कभी जिसने हुकूमत भी नहीं की

----------


## umabua

हमजुबां मेरे थे, इनके दिल मगर अच्छे न थे .. 
मंजिलें अच्छी थीं, मेरे हमसफ़र अच्छे न थे ..

जो खबर पहुँचनी यहाँ तक, असल सूरत मे न थी .. 
थी अच्छी मगर अहल ए खबर अच्छे न थे ..

बस्तियों की ज़िन्दगी में बेजारी का जुल्म था .. 
लोग अच्छे थे वहां के अहलेज़र अच्छे न थे ..

हम को खुबां में नज़र आती थीं कितनी खूबियाँ .. 
जिस कदर अच्छे लगे थे, इस कदर अच्छे न थे ..

इस लिए आयी नहीं घर में मोहब्बत की हवा .. 
इस मोहब्बत की हवा के मुन्तजिर अच्छे न थे ..

इक ख़याल ए हाम ही मुर्शद था इनका ऐ 'मुनीर, .. 
यानी अपने शहर में अहल ए नज़र अच्छे न थे ..

-- मुनीर  नियाजी

----------


## umabua

तुझसे बिछड़ कर क्या हूँ मैं, अब बाहर आकर देख ... 
हिम्मत है तो मेरी हालत, आँख मिला कर देख ..

शाम है गहरी, तेज हवा है, सर पे खड़ी है रात .. 
रस्ता गए मुसाफिर का अब दिया जला कर देख ..

दरवाजे के पास आ आ कर, वापस मुडती चाप .. 
कौन है इस सुनसान गली में, पास बुला कर देख ..

शायद कोई देखने वाला, हो जाए हैरान .. 
कमरे की दीवारों पर कोई नक्श बना कर देख ..

तू भी 'मुनीर' अब भरे जहां में मिल कर रहना सीख .. 
बाहर से तो देख लिया अब अन्दर जा कर देख ..

-- मुनीर नियाजी

----------


## pathfinder

> इस दिल ने तेरे बाद मुहब्बत भी नहीं की, 
> हद ये कि धड़कने की जसारत भी नहीं की 
> 
> ताबीर का एजाज़ हुआ है उसे हासिल, 
> जिस ने मेरे ख़्वाबों में शरकत भी नहीं की 
> 
> उल्फत तो बड़ी बात है हमसे तो सिर ए शहर, 
> लोगों ने कभी ढंग से नफरत भी नहीं की  
> 
> ...





> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1877627
> 
> please make necessary corrections with the meaning-index of tough urdu words.


प्रिय उमा जी आपके संदेश के अनुसार मैंने त्रुटिपूर्ण शब्दों को नीले रंग में लिख दिया है ताकि आप स्वयम आवश्यक सुधार कर सके एवं कठिन शब्दों के अर्थ नीचे लिख रहा हूँ ,यदि कोई शब्द रह गया हो कृपया पूछ लीजियेगा |
जसारत= कोशिश,प्रयास 
ताबीर=सपने का जीवन पर प्रभाव 
एज़ाज़= ईनाम,
शिरकत=सम्मिलित होना 
सरे शहर=शहर के बीच 
आदाब ऐ  सफर=यात्रा के नियम 
मुसाफ़त =दूरी 
नाकर्दा=नही किये हुए 
वज़ाहत =स्पष्टीकरण 
सर ऐ बज़्म =भरी महफिल में 
ज़हमत=कष्ट करना

----------


## umabua

> प्रिय उमा जी आपके संदेश के अनुसार मैंने त्रुटिपूर्ण शब्दों को नीले रंग में लिख दिया है ताकि आप स्वयम आवश्यक सुधार कर सके एवं कठिन शब्दों के अर्थ नीचे लिख रहा हूँ ,यदि कोई शब्द रह गया हो कृपया पूछ लीजियेगा |
> जसारत= कोशिश,प्रयास 
> ताबीर=सपने का जीवन पर प्रभाव 
> एज़ाज़= ईनाम,
> शिरकत=सम्मिलित होना 
> सरे शहर=शहर के बीच 
> आदाब ऐ  सफर=यात्रा के नियम 
> मुसाफ़त =दूरी 
> नाकर्दा=नही किये हुए 
> ...


आपका बहुत बहुत आभार प्रशासक महोदय.

----------


## umabua

मुहाजिर हैं मगर एक दुनिया छोड़ आए हैं
तुम्हारे पास जितना है हम उतना छोड़ आए हैं

हँसी आती है अपनी अदाकारी पे खुद हमको
कि बने फिरते हैं यूसुफ़ और ज़ुलेख़ा छोड़ आए हैं

जो एक पतली सड़क उन्नाव से मोहान जाती थी 
वहीं हसरत* के ख़्वाबों को भटकता छोड़ आए हैं 

वजू करने को जब भी बैठते हैं याद आता है
कि हम उजलत में जमना का किनारा छोड़ आए हैं

उतार आए मुरव्वत और रवादारी का हर चोला 
जो एक साधू ने पहनाई थी माला छोड़ आए हैं 

ख़याल आता है अक्सर धूप में बाहर निकलते ही 
हम अपने गाँव में पीपल का साया छोड़ आए हैं 

ज़मीं-ए-नानक-ओ-चिश्ती, ज़बान-ए-ग़ालिब-ओ-तुलसी 
ये सब कुछ था पास अपने, ये सारा छोड़ आए हैं 

दुआ के फूल पंडित जी जहां तकसीम करते थे 
गली के मोड़ पे हम वो शिवाला छोड़ आए हैं 

बुरे लगते हैं शायद इसलिए ये सुरमई बादल 
किसी कि ज़ुल्फ़ को शानों पे बिखरा छोड़ आए हैं

अब अपनी जल्दबाजी पर बोहत अफ़सोस होता है 
कि एक खोली की खातिर राजवाड़ा छोड़ आए हैं  

*हसरत = स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानी हसरत 'मोहानी' (मोहान नामक कसबे से सम्बंधित थे इसी लिए 'मोहानी' कहलाये ) 

-मुनव्वर राना (मुजाहिरनामा से)

----------


## umabua

हर एक चेहरा यहाँ पर गुलाल होता है
हमारे शहर मैं पत्थर भी लाल होता है

मैं शोहरतों की बुलंदी पर जा नहीं सकता
जहाँ उरूज पर पहुँचो ज़वाल होता है
[उरूज= ऊँचाई/ज़वाल=नीचे जाना]

मैं अपने बच्चों को कुछ भी तो दे नहीं पाया
कभी कभी मुझे खुद भी मलाल होता है 

यहीं से अमन की तबलीग रोज़ होती है 
यहीं पे रोज़ कबूतर हलाल होता है 
[तबलीग़ = प्रचार]
मैं अपने आप को सय्यद तो लिख नहीं सकता
अजान देने से कोई बिलाल होता है!

पड़ोसियों की दुकानें तक नहीं खुलती 
किसी का गाँव में जब इन्तिकाल होता है 

मुनव्वर राणा

----------


## umabua

==== मुनव्वर राणा के कुछ अलग अलग शे'र ====


हम कुछ ऐसे तेरे दीदार में खो जाते हैं
जैसे बच्चे भरे बाज़ार में खो जाते हैं

नये कमरों में अब चीजें पुरानी कौन रखता है
परिंदों के लिए शहरों में पानी कौन रखता है

मोहाजिरो यही तारीख है मकानों की
बनाने वाला हमेशा बरामदों में रहा

तुझसे बिछड़ा तो पसंद आ गयी बे-तरतीबी
इससे पहले मेरा कमरा भी ग़ज़ल जैसा था

किसी भी मोड़ पर तुमसे वफ़ा-दारी नहीं होगी
हमें मालूम है तुमको यह बीमारी नहीं होगी

तुझे अकेले पढूँ कोई हम-सबक न रहे
में चाहता हूँ कि तुझ पर किसी का हक न रहे

तलवार तो क्या मेरी नज़र तक नहीं उठी
उस शख्स के बच्चों की तरफ देख लिया था

फ़रिश्ते आके उनके जिस्म पर खुश्बू लगाते हैं
वो बच्चे रेल के डिब्बे में जो झाडू लगाते हैं

किसी को घर मिला हिस्से में या कोई दूकान आई
में घर में सबसे छोटा था मेरी हिस्से में माँ आई

सिरफिरे लोग हमें दुश्मन-ए-जां कहते हैं
हम जो इस मुल्क की मिट्टी को भी माँ कहते हैं

----------


## umabua

काम सब गैर-ज़रूरी हैं जो सब करते हैं
और हम कुछ नहीं करते हैं, ग़ज़ब करते हैं

हम पे हाकिम का कोई हुक्म नहीं चलता है
हम कलंदर हैं, शहंशाह लक़ब करते हैं 

आप की नज़रों में सूरज की है जितनी अजमत 
हम चिरागों का भी उतना ही अदब करते हैं

देखिये जिसको उसे धुन है मसीहाई की 
आजकल शहरों के बीमार मतब करते हैं

राहत इन्दौरी

----------


## umabua

समन्दरों में मुआफिक हवा चलाता है
जहाज़ खुद नहीं चलते खुदा चलाता है

ये जा के मील के पत्थर पे कोई लिख आये
वो हम नहीं हैं, जिन्हें रास्ता चलाता है

वो पाँच वक़्त नज़र आता है नमाजों में
मगर सुना है कि शब को जुआ चलाता है

ये लोग पांव नहीं जेहन से अपाहिज हैं
उधर चलेंगे जिधर रहनुमा चलाता है

हम अपने बूढे चिरागों पे खूब इतराए
और उसको भूल गए जो हवा चलाता है

राहत इन्दौरी

----------


## umabua

उसकी कत्थई आंखों में हैं जंतर मंतर सब
चाक़ू वाक़ू, छुरियां वुरियां, ख़ंजर वंजर सब

जिस दिन से तुम रूठीं मुझ से रूठे रूठे हैं
चादर वादर, तकिया वकिया, बिस्तर विस्तर सब

मुझसे बिछड़ कर वह भी कहां अब पहले जैसी है
भीगे पड़ गए कपड़े वपड़े, ज़ेवर वेवर सब

राहत इंदौरी

----------


## umabua

जोन एलिया के कुछ शे'र 

तुम जब आओगी तो खोया हुआ पाओगी मुझे
मेरी तनहाई में ख़्वाबों के सिवा कुछ भी नहीं

मेरे कमरे को सजाने की तमन्ना है तुम्हें
मेरे कमरे में किताबों के सिवा कुछ भी नहीं

इन किताबों ने बडा ज़ुल्म किया है मुझ पर
इन-में एक रम्ज़ है जिसमें रम्ज़ का मारा हुआ ज़हन

मुज़दा-ए-इशरत अंजाम नहीं पा सकता
ज़िंदगी में कभी आराम नहीं पा सकता


रम्ज़ = प्रतीक, इशारा 
मुजदा = शुभ समाचार 
इशरत = खुशहाल जिन्दगी

----------


## umabua

उस शाम वोह रुखसत का समाँ याद रहेगा
वोह शहर, वोह कूचा, वोह मकाँ याद रहेगा

वोह टीस कि उभरी थी इधर याद रहेगी
वोह दर्द कि उठा था यहां याद रहेगा

हम शौक़ के शोले की लपक भूल भी जायेंगे
वोह शमा-ए-फसुर्दा का धुआं याद रहेगा

आंखों में सुलगती हुई वहशत के जिलौ में
वोह हैरत-ओ-हसरत का जहाँ याद रहेगा

जाँ-बख्श सी उस बर्ग-ए-गुल-ए-तर की तरावट
वोह लम्स अजीज़-ए-दो-जहाँ याद रहेगा

हम भूल सके हैं न तुझे भूल सकेंगे
तू याद रहेगा हमें, हाँ याद रहेगा

-इब्न इंशा

----------


## umabua

इब्ने इंशा की एक बेहतरीन नज़्म ----------

एक छोटा सा लड़का था मैं जिन दिनों
एक मेले में पहुंचा हुमकता हुआ
जी मचलता था एक एक शै पर मगर
जेब खाली थी कुछ मोल ले न सका
लौट आया लिए हसरतें सैकड़ों
एक छोटा सा लड़का था मैं जिन दिनों

खैर महरूमियों के वोह दिन तो गए
आज मेला लगा है उसी शान से
आज चाहूँ तो एक एक दुकान मोल लूँ
आज चाहूँ तो सारा जहाँ मोल लूँ
नारसाई का अब जी में धड़का कहाँ?
पर वोह छोटा सा, अल्हड़ सा लड़का कहाँ?

----------


## umabua

दिल से ख़याल-ए-दोस्त भुलाया न जायेगा
सीने में दाग है, मिटाया न जायेगा

तुमको हज़ार शर्म सही, मुझको लाख ज़ब्त
उल्फत वो राज़ है जो छुपाया न जायेगा

मकसूद अपना कुछ न खुला लेकिन इस कदर
यानी वो ढूँढ़ते हैं कि पाया न जायेगा

बिगडें न बात बात पे क्यूँ जानते हैं वो
हम वो नहीं कि हमको मनाया न जायेगा

-अल्ताफ हुसैन हाली

----------


## umabua

अतवार तेरे अहल-ए-ज़मीन से नहीं मिलते
अंदाज़ किसी और हसीं से नहीं मिलते

उनकी भी बहर-हाल गुज़र जाती हैं रातें
जो लोग किसी जोहरा-जबीं से नहीं मिलते

तुम मेहर सही, माह सही, हम सेमिलो तो 
क्या अहल-ए-फलक, अहल-ए-ज़मीनसे नहीं मिलते

ए हजरत-ए-दिल उन से बनी है न बनेगी
क्यूँ आप किसी और हसीं से नहीं मिलते

अवतार = तौर तरीका 
माह = चन्द्रमा 
फलक = आसमान 

-मिर्ज़ा रुसवा

----------


## umabua

======नज़्म=======


ऐ परिंदों! किसी शाम उड़ते हुए 
रास्ते में अगर वो नज़र आये तो
गीत बारिश का कोई सुनाना उसे

ऐ सितारों! यूं ही झिलमिलाते हुए
उसका चेहरा दरीचे में आ जाये तो
बादलों को बुला कर दिखाना उसे

ऐ हवा! जब उसे नींद आना लगे
रात अपने ठिकाने पे जाने लगे
उसके चेहरे को छू कर जगाना उसे

ख्वाब से जब वो बेदार होने लगे
फूल बादलों में अपने पिरोने लगे
मेरे बारे में कुछ न बताना उसे

-जीशान साहिल

----------


## umabua

हम उन्हें, वोह हमें भुला बैठे
दो गुनहगार ज़हर खा बैठे

आंधियो! जाओ अब करो आराम!
हम खुद अपना दिया बुझा बैठे 

जब से बिछड़े वोह मुस्कुराये न हम 
सब ने छेड़ा तो लब हिला बैठे 

उठ के एक बेवफा ने दे दी जान 
रह गए सारे बावफा बैठे 

हश्र का दिन अभी है दूर खुमार
आप क्यूं जाहिदों में जा बैठे

-खुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## umabua

गो जाम मेरा ज़हर से लबरेज़ बोहत है
क्या जानिए क्यूँ पीने से परहेज़ बोहत है

शोकेस में रखा हुआ औरत का जो बुत है
गूंगा ही सही फिर भी दिल-आवेज़ बोहत है

अशआर के फूलों से लदी शाख-ए-तमन्ना
मिट्टी मेरे अहसास की ज़रखेज़ बोहत है

खुल जाता है तनहाई में मलबूस के मानिंद
वोह रश्क-ए-गुल-ए-तर कि कम-आमेज़ बोहत है

मौसम का तकाजा है कि लज्जत का बदन चूम
ख्वाहिश के दरख्तों में हवा तेज़ बोहत है

आंखों में लिए फिरता है ख़्वाबों के जज़ीरे
वोह शाइर-ए-आशुफ्ता जो शब्-खेज़ बोहत है

-कृशन अदीब

----------


## umabua

भुलाता लाख हूँ, लेकिन बराबर याद आते हैं
इलाही, तर्क-ए-उलफ़त पर वो क्यूँ कर याद आते हैं

न छेड़ ऐ हम-नशीं, कैफ़ियत-ए-सहबा के अफ़साने
शराब-ए-बे-खुदी के मुझको साग़र याद आते हैं

रहा करते हैं क़ैद-ए-होश में ऐ वाय नाकामी
वो दस्त-ए-खुद्फरामोशी के चक्कर याद आते हैं

नहीं आती, तो याद उनकी महीनों तक नहीं आती
मगर जब याद आते हैं, तो अक्सर याद आते हैं

हक़ीक़त खुल गई हसरत तेरे तर्क-ए-मोहब्बत की
तुझे तो अब वोह पहले से भी बढ कर याद आते हैं

-हसरत मोहानी

----------


## dkj

मुकम्मल ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## umabua

एक तवील बोसे में--कैसी प्यास पिन्हां है?
तिशनगी की सारी रेत
उंगलियों से गिरती है!

मेरे तेरे पैरों के एक लम्स से
कैसे एक नदी सी बहती है!

क्यों उम्मीद की कश्ती मेरी--तेरी आंखों से
डूब कर उभरती है?
रोज़ अपने साहिल से एक नए समंदर तक
जाके लौट आती है!

मेरे तेरे हाथों की आग से जल उठे हैं
क़ुमक़ुमे से कमरे में!
इस नई दिवाली की आरती उतारेंगे!
आने वाली रातों के
फूल, क़ह्क़हे, आंसू!

(बाक़र मेह्दी)
बोसा : चुम्बन 
पिन्हां : छुपा 
तिश्नगी : प्यास, चाहत

----------


## umabua

मुद्दई लाख बुरा चाहे तो क्या होता है
वही होता है जो मंजूर-ए-खुदा होता है

सुर्खरू होता है इंसान ठोकरें खाने के बाद
रंग लाती है हिना पत्थर पे पिस जाने के बाद

वो फूल सर चढ़ा जो चमन से निकल गया
इज्ज़त उसे मिली जो वतन से निकल गया

हकीक़त छुप नहीं सकती बनावट के उसूलों से
कि खुश्बू आ नहीं सकती कभी काग़ज़ के फूलों से

मिटा दे अपनी हस्ती को गर कुछ मर्तबा चाहे
कि दाना ख़ाक में मिल कर गुल-ओ-गुलज़ार होता है

मस्त कलकत्तवी

----------


## umabua

लिखना उसे होंटों से, पढ़ना लब-ए-लालीना
उस शोख को लिख पढ़ के सीखा है ग़ज़ल जीना

सब संग-ए-मलामत के रुख़ एक ही जानिब हैं
ज़द पर हूँ मगर मैं ही, मैं ही हूँ मगर बीना

पाबस्ता सदाओं की जंजीर सी हैआगे
आगे न जा इस हद से थमजा..दिल-ए-गमगीना

तलवार सी चलती है वो काट है साँसों में
किन खूनी बगूलों की ज़द पर है मगर मेरा सीना

कब चढ़ता हुआ सूरज धरती पे उतर आये
कब राह में रूक जाये यह चलता हुआ जीना

अब्दुल्ला कमाल
लब ए लालीना : सुर्खरू होंठ 
ज़द : पहुँच, दायरा 
बीना : दृष्टि

----------


## umabua

यह सोच कर मैं रुका था कि आसमाँ है यहां
ज़मीन भी पांव के नीचे, सो अब धुवाँ है यहां

न कोई ख्वाब न ख्वाहिश, न गम न खुशी
वो बे-हिसी है की हर शख्स राएगां है यहां


यहां किसी को कोई वास्ता किसी से नहीं
किसी के बारे में कुछ सोचना ज़ियाँ है यहां


उठाये फिरते हैं दीवार-ए-गिरया पुश्त पे लोग
नफ्स नफ्स में अजब महशर-ए-फुगां है यहां

अब्दुल्लाह कमाल 
बे हिसी = भावना विहीन 
रायगां =व्यर्थ, बेकार 
जियां :बेकार 
 दीवार-ए-गिरया=दर्द भरी दीवार 
पुश्त =पीठ 
फुगां = विलाप

----------


## umabua

हर क़दम पर नित नये सांचे में ढल जाते हैं लोग
देखते ही देखते कितने बदल जाते हैं लोग

किस लिए कीजिए किसी गुम-गश्ता जन्नत की तलाश
जब कि मिट्टी के खिलौनों से बहल जाते हैं लोग

कितने सादा-दिल हैं अब भी सुन के आवाज़-ए-जरस
पेश-ओ-पास से बे-खबर घर से निकल जाते हैं लोग

शमा की मानिंद अहल-ए-अंजुमन से बे-न्याज़
अक्सर अपनी आग मैं चुप चाप जल जाते हैं लोग

'शाएर' उनकी दोस्ती का अब भी दम भरते हैं आप
ठोकरें खा कर तो सुनते हैं संभल जाते हैं लोग

-हिमायत अली 'शाएर'

----------


## umabua

शबाब आया किसी बुत पे फ़िदा होने का वक़्त आया
मेरी दुनिया में बंदे के ख़ुदा होने का वक़्त आया

उन्हें देखा तो ज़ाहिद ने कहा ईमां की यह है
कि अब इंसान को सजदा रवा होने का वक़्त आया

तकल्लुम की ख़मोशी कह रही है हर्फ़-ए-मतलब से
कि अश्क-आमेज़ नज़रों से अदा होने का वक़्त आया

ख़ुदा जाने यह है ओज-ए-यक़ीं या पस्ती-ए-हिम्म्त
ख़ुदा से कह रहा हूं ना-ख़ुदा होने का वक़्त आया

हमें भी आ पड़ा है दोस्तों से काम कुछ य'अनी
हमारे दोस्तों के बे-वफ़ा होने का वक़्त आया

-पंडित हरि चंद अख़्तर

----------


## umabua

हमारे दिल की मत पूछो बड़ी मुश्किल में रहता है
हमारी जान का दुश्मन हमारे दिल में रहता है

सुकून मिलता है हमको बस तुम्हारे शहर में आकर
यहीं वो नूर सा चेहरा कहीं महमिल में रहता है

कोई शाएर बताता है कोई कहता है पागल भी
मेरा चर्चा हमेशा आपकी महफिल में रहता है

वो मालिक है सब उसका है वो हर ज़र्रे में है गाफिल
वही दाता में मिलता है वही साइल में रहता है

वो चुटकी में ही करता है तुम्हारी मुश्किलें आसान
खुदा को चाहने वाला कभी मुश्किल में रहता है !

-सतपाल ख्याल

----------


## umabua

हिज्र की शब नाला-ए-दिल वह सदा देने लगे
सुनने वाले रात कटने की दुआ देने लगे

किस नज़र से आप ने देखा दिल-ए-मजरूह को 
ज़ख्म जो कुछ भर चले थे फिर हवा देने लगे

जुज़ ज़मीन-ए-कू-ए-जानां कुछ नहीं पेश-ए-निगाह
जिस का दरवाज़ा नज़र आया सदा देने लगे
[except the land of beloved nothing is in sight]

बागबां ने आग दी जब आशियाने को मेरे 
जिन पे तकिया था वही पत्ते हवा देने लगे

मुठ्ठियों में ख़ाक ले कर दोस्त आये वक़्त-ए-दफ़न
ज़िंदगी भर की मोहब्बत का सिला देने लगे

आईना हो जाये मेरा इश्क़ उनके हुस्न का
क्या मज़ा हो दर्द अगर खुद ही दवा देने लगे

-साकिब लखनवी

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

वाह बहुत अच्छी गजल है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## vedant thakur

करे दरिया न पुल मिस्मार मेरे 
अभी कुछ लोग हैं उस पार मेरे 

बहुत दिन गुज़रे अब देख आऊँ घर को 
कहेंगे क्या दर-ओ-दीवार मेरे 

वहीं सूरज की नज़रें थीं ज़ियादा 
जहाँ थे पेड़ सायादार मेरे 

वही ये शहर है तो शहर वालो 
कहाँ है कूचा-ओ-बाज़ार मेरे 

तुम अपना हाल-ए-महजूरी सुनाओ 
मुझे तो खा गये आज़ार मेरे 

जिन्हें समझा था जानपरवर मैं अब तक 
वो सब निकले कफ़न बरदार मेरे 

गुज़रते जा रहे हैं दिन हवा से 
रहें ज़िन्दा सलमात यार मेरे 

दबा जिस से उसी पत्थर में ढल कर 
बिके चेहरे सर-ए-बाज़ार मेरे 

दरीचा क्या खुला मेरी ग़ज़ल का 
हवायें ले उड़ी अशार मेरे

-महशर बदायुनी

----------


## umabua

गुलशन-गुलशन शोला-ए-ग़ुल की ज़ुल्फ़-ए-सबा की बात चली
हर्फ़-ए-जुनूँ की बंद-गिराँ की ज़ुल्म-ओ-सज़ा की बात चली।

ज़िंदा-ज़िंदा शोर-ए-जुनूँ है मौसम-ए-गुल के आने से
महफ़िल-महफ़िल अबके बरस अरबाब-ए-वफ़ा की बात चली।

अहद-ए-सितम है देखें हम आशुफ़्ता-सरों पर क्या गुजरे
शहर में उसके बंद-ए-क़बा के रंग-ए-हिना की बात चली।

एक हुआ दीवाना एक ने सर तेशे से फोड़ लिया
कैसे-कैसे लोग थे जिनसे रस्म-ए-वफ़ा की बात चली।

– असगर सलीम 
सबा=हवा 
हर्फ़-ए-जुनूँ  = शिद्दत को बयां करने वाले शब्द 
अरबाब = मित्र 
अहद-ए-सितम = दर्द भरे दिन 
आशुफ़्ता =  असमंजस आशुफ़्ता-सर = मानसिक रोगी 

क़बा = लंबा कोट / बुरका 
बंद-ए-क़बा = बुर्का

तेशे = कुल्हाड़ी

----------


## umabua

ज़िन्दग़ी में तो सभी प्यार किया करते हैं
मैं तो मर कर भी मेरी जान तुझे चाहूँगा।

तू मिला है तो ये अहसास हुआ है मुझको
ये मेरी उम्र मोहब्बत के लिए थोड़ी है।
इक ज़रा-सा ग़म-ए-दौराँ का भी हक़ है जिसपर
मैंने वो साँस भी तेरे लिए रख छोड़ी है।
तुझ पे हो जाऊँगा क़ुर्बान तुझे चाहूँगा
मैं तो मर कर भी मेरी जान तुझे चाहूँगा।

अपना जज़्बात में नग़मात रचाने के लिए
मैंने धड़कन की तरह दिल में बसाया है तुझे।
मैं तसव्वुर भी जुदाई का भला कैसे करूँ
मैंने क़िस्मत की लकीरों से चुराया है तुझे।
प्यार का बन के निगाह-बान तुझे चाहूँगा
मैं तो मर कर भी मेरी जान तुझे चाहूँगा।

तेरी हर चाप से जलते हैं ख़यालों में चिराग
जब भी तू आए जगाता हुआ जादू आए।
तुझको छू लूँ तो फिर ऐ जान-ए-तमन्ना मुझको
देर तक अपने बदन से तेरी खुशबू आए।
तू बहारों का है उनवान तुझे चाहूँगा।
मैं तो मर कर भी मेरी जान तुझे चाहूँगा।

–कतील शिफाई 
तसव्वुर = कल्पना,चित्र 
निगाह-बान = रक्षक 
उनवान = शीर्षक

----------


## umabua

आह को चाहिए इक उम्र असर होने तक
कौन जीता है तेरी ज़ुल्फ़ के सर होने तक।

आशिक़ी सब्र-तलब और तमन्ना बेताब
दिल का क्या रंग करूँ ख़ून-ए-जिगर होने तक।

हम ने माना कि तग़ाफुल न करोगे लेकिन
ख़ाक हो जाएँगे हम तुमको ख़बर होने तक।


ग़म-ए-हस्ती का ‘असद’ किस से हो जुज़ मर्ग इलाज
शमा हर रंग में जलती है सहर होने तक।


-MIRZA GALIB

----------


## umabua

दिल-ए-नादाँ तुझे हुआ क्या है
आख़िर इस दर्द की दवा क्या है?

हमको उनसे वफ़ा की है उम्मीद
जो नहीं जानते वफ़ा क्या है।

हम हैं मुश्ताक़ और वो बेज़ार
या इलाही ये माजरा क्या है।

जब कि तुझ बिन नहीं कोई मौजूद
फिर ये हंगामा ऐ ख़ुदा क्या है।

जान तुम पर निसार करता हूँ
मैंने नहीं जानता दुआ क्या है।

-MIRZA GALIB

----------


## umabua

दो जवाँ दिलों का ग़म दूरियाँ समझती हैं
कौन याद करता है हिचकियाँ समझती हैं।

तुम तो ख़ुद ही क़ातिल हो, तुम ये बात क्या जानो
क्यों हुआ मैं दीवाना बेड़ियाँ समझती हैं।

बाम से उतरती है जब हसीन दोशीज़ा
जिस्म की नज़ाक़त को सीढ़ियाँ समझती हैं।

यूँ तो सैर-ए-गुलशन को कितना लोग आते हैं
फूल कौन तोड़ेगा डालियाँ समझती हैं।

जिसने कर लिया दिल में पहली बार घर ‘दानिश’
उसको मेरी आँखों की पुतलियाँ समझती हैं।

-DANISH ALIGARHI

----------


## umabua

नज़र नज़र से मिलाकर शराब पीते हैं
हम उनको पास बिठाकर शराब पीते हैं।

इसीलिए तो अँधेरा है मैकदे में बहुत
यहाँ घरों को जलाकर शराब पीते हैं।

हमें तुम्हारे सिवा कुछ नज़र नहीं आता
तुम्हें नज़र में सजा कर शराब पीते हैं।

उन्हीं के हिस्से आती है प्यास ही अक्सर
जो दूसरों को पिला कर शराब पीते हैं।

-TASNEEM FAROOQUI

----------


## umabua

बहारों के चमन याद आ गया है
मुझे वो गुलबदन याद आ गया है।

लचकती शाख ने जब सर उठाया
किसी का बाँकपन याद आ गया है।

मेरी ख़ामोशियों पर हँसने वालों
मुझे वो कमसुख़न याद ऐ गया है।

तेरी सूरत को जब देखा है मैंने
उरूज-ए-फ़िक्र-ओ-फ़न याद आ गया है।

मिले वो बन कर अजनबी तो ‘रिफ़त’
जमाने का चलन याद आ गया है।

–rifat sultan

----------


## umabua

ज़ुल्फ़ बिखरा के निकले वो घर से
देखो बादल कहाँ आज बरसे।

फिर हुईं धड़कनें तेज़ दिल की
फिर वो गुज़रे हैं शायद इधर से।

मैं हर एक हाल में आपका हूँ
आप देखें मुझे जिस नज़र से।

ज़िन्दग़ी वो सम्भल ना सकेगी
गिर गई जो तुम्हारी नज़र से।

बिजलियों की तवाजों में ‘बेकल’
आशियाना बनाओ शहर से।

–BEKAL UTSAHI

----------


## umabua

दिन कुछ ऐसे गुज़ारता है कोई
जैसे अहसान उतारता है कोई।

आईना दिख के तसल्ली हुई
हमको इस घर में जानता है कोई।

फक गया है सज़र पे फल शायद
फिर से पत्थर उछालता है कोई।

फिर नज़र में लहू के छींटे हैं
तुमको शायद मुग़ालता है कोई।

देर से गूँजते हैं सन्नाटे
जैसे हमको पुकारता है कोई।

–GULZAR

----------


## umabua

ये किसने कह दिया आख़िर कि छिप-छिपा के पिओ
ये मय है मय, इसे औरों को भी पिला के पिओ।

ग़म-ए-जहाँ को ग़म-ए-ज़ीस्त को भुला के पिओ
हसीन गीत मोहब्बत के गुनगुना के पिओ।

ग़म-ए-हयात का दरमाँ हैं इश्क के आँसू
अँधेरी रात है यारों दिए जला के पियो।

नसीब होगी बारह कैफ़ मर्ज़ी-ए-साकी
मिले जो ज़हर भी यारों तो मुसकुरा के पिओ।

मेरे ख़ुलूस पे शैख़-ए-हरम भी कह उठा
जो पी रहे हो तो ‘दर्शन’ हरम में आ के पिओ।

–SANT DARSHAN SINGH

मय =Wine
ज़ीस्त =Life
दरमाँ = Medicine, Cure
कैफ़ = Intoxication, Happiness
बारह = Turn, Time
ख़ुलूस = Openness
शैख़ = Elder, Preacher

----------


## umabua

राज़ ये मुझपे आशकारा है
इश्क शबनम नहीं शरारा है।

इक निग़ाह-ए-करम फिर उसके बाद
उम्र भर का सितम गवारा है।

रक़्स में हैं जो सागर-ओ-मीना
किसकी नज़रों का ये इशारा है।

लौट आए हैं यार के दर से
वक़्त ने जब हमें पुकारा है।

अपने दर्शन पे इक निग़ाह-ए-करम
वो ग़म-ए-ज़िन्दग़ी का मारा है।

–SANT DARSHAN SINGH

आशकारा = obvious
शरारा = spark
रक़्स = Dance

----------


## umabua

बोल रहा था कल वो मुझसे हाथ में मेरा हाथ लिए
चलते रहेंगे सुख-दुख के हम सारे मौसम साथ लिए।

उसने अपनी झोली से कल प्यार के हमको फूल दिए
लौट आए हैं दामन भर के उसकी ये सौग़ात लिए।

रंग डालो तन मन की बगिया, फ़ागुन बन कर आ जाओ
बरस पड़ो दिल के आँगन में रंगों की बरसात लिए।

हमने अपनी सारी शामें लिख दीं उनके नाम ‘क़तील’
उम्र का लमहा-लमहा बीता उनको अपने साथ लिए।

----------


## umabua

बात साक़ी की न टाली जाएगी
कर के तौबा तोड़ डाली जाएगी।

देख लेना वो न खाली जाएगी
आह जो दिल से निकाली जाएगी।

ग़र यही तर्ज़-ए-फुगाँ है अन्दलीब
तो भी गुलशन से निकाली जाएगी।

आते-आते आएगा उनको ख़याल
जाते-जाते बेख़याली जाएगी।

क्यों नहीं मिलती गले से तेग़-ए-नाज़
ईद क्या अब के भी खाली जाएगी।

–HABIB JALEEL

फुगाँ = Cry of Pain
अन्दलीब = Nightingale
तेग़ = Sword

----------


## umabua

अपने हाथों की लकीरों में बसा ले मुझको
मैं हूँ तेरा तो नसीब अपना बना ले मुझको।

मुझसे तू पूछने आया है वफ़ा के माने
ये तेरी सादा-दिली मार ना डाले मुझको।

ख़ुद को मैं बाँट ना डालूँ कहीं दामन-दामन
कर दिया तूने अगर मेरे हवाले मुझको।

बादाह* फिर बादाह है मैं ज़हर भी पी जाऊँ ‘क़तील’
शर्त ये है कोई बाहों में सम्भाले मुझको।

–
* = wine

----------


## umabua

तमाम उम्र तेरा इंतज़ार हमने किया
इस इंतज़ार में किस-किस से प्यार हमने किया।

तलाश-ए-दोस्त को एक उम्र चाहिए, ऐ दोस्त!
कि एक उम्र तेरा इंतज़ार हमने किया।

तेरे ख़याल में दिलशाद मैं रहा बरसों
तेरे हुज़ूर इसे सौगवार हमने किया।

ये तिशनगी है कि उनसे क़रीब रहकर भी
‘हफ़ीज़’ याद उन्हें बार-बार हमने किया।

–HAFIZ HOSHIYARPURI

दिलशाद = Cheerful, Winsome
तिशनगी = Desire

----------


## umabua

जो भी बुरा भला है अल्लाह जानता है,
बंदे के दिल में क्या है अल्लाह जानता है।

ये फर्श-ओ-अर्श क्या है अल्लाह जानता है,
पर्दों में क्या छिपा है अल्लाह जानता है।

जाकर जहाँ से कोई वापस नहीं है आता,
वो कौन सी जगह है अल्लाह जानता है

नेक़ी-बदी को अपने कितना ही तू छिपाए,
अल्लाह को पता है अल्लाह जानता है।

ये धूप-छाँव देखो ये सुबह-शाम देखो
सब क्यों ये हो रहा है अल्लाह जानता है।

क़िस्मत के नाम को तो सब जानते हैं लेकिन
क़िस्मत में क्या लिखा है अल्लाह जानता है।

–akhtar

अर्श = Roof

----------


## umabua

आँखों के इंतज़ार का दे कर हुनर चला गया,
चाहा था एक शख़्स को जाने किधर चला गया।

दिन की वो महफिलें गईं, रातों के रतजगे गए
कोई समेट कर मेरे शाम-ओ-सहर चला गया।

झोंका है एक बहार का रंग-ए-ख़याल यार भी,
हर-सू बिखर-बिखर गई ख़ुशबू जिधर चला गया।

उसके ही दम से दिल में आज धूप भी चाँदनी भी है,
देके वो अपनी याद के शम्स-ओ-क़मर चला गया

कूचा-ब-कूचा दर-ब-दर कब से भटक रहा है दिल,
हमको भुला के राह वो अपनी डगर चला गया।

–hassan kamaal

हर-सू = In all directions
शम्स-ओ-क़मर = Sun and Moon

----------


## umabua

हमें कोई ग़म नहीं था ग़म-ए-आशिक़ी से पहले
न थी दुश्मनी किसी से तेरी दोस्ती से पहले।

है ये मेरी बदनसीबी तेरा क्या कुसूर इसमें
तेरे ग़म ने मार डाला मुझे ज़िन्दग़ी से पहले।

मेरा प्यार जल रहा है अरे चाँद आज छुप जा
कभी प्यार था हमें भी तेरी चाँदनी से पहले।

मैं कभी न मुसकुराता जो मुझे ये इल्म होता
कि हज़ारों ग़म मिलेंगे मुझे इक खुशी से पहले।

ये अजीब इम्तिहाँ है कि तुम्हीं को भूलना है
मिले कब थे इस तरह हम तुम्हें बेदिली से पहले।

----------


## umabua

मुसाफ़िर हैं हम तो चले जा रहे हैं बड़ा ही सुहाना ग़ज़ल का सफ़र है।
पता पूछते हो तो इतना पता है हमारा ठिकाना गुलाबी नगर है।

ग़ज़ल ही हमारा अनोखा जहाँ है ग़ज़ल प्यार की वो हसीं दासताँ है।
इसे जो भी सुनता है, वो झूमता है वो जादू है इसमें कुछ ऐसा असर है।

ना कोई थकन है, न कोई ख़लिश है मोहब्बत की जाने ये कैसी कशिश है।
जिसे देखिए वो चला जा रहा है, जहान-ए-ग़ज़ल की सुहानी डगर है।

वली, मीर, मोमिन ने इसको निखारा जिगर, दाग़, ग़ालिब ने इसको सँवारा।
इसे मोसिक़ी ने गले से लगाया ग़ज़ल आज दुनिया के पेश-ए-नज़र है।

यही है हमारा ताल्लुक़ ग़ज़ल से हम इसके लिए ये हमारे लिए है।
ये अपनी कहानी ज़माने में ‘हसरत’ सभी को पता है, सभी को ख़बर है।

-hasrat jaipuri

----------


## umabua

प्यार का पहला ख़त लिखने में वक़्त तो लगता है
नये परिन्दों को उड़ने में वक़्त तो लगता है।

जिस्म की बात नहीं थी उनके दिल तक जाना था,
लम्बी दूरी तय करने में वक़्त तो लगता है।

गाँठ अगर पड़ जाए तो फिर रिश्ते हों या डोरी,
लाख करें कोशिश खुलने में वक़्त तो लगता है।

हमने इलाज-ए-ज़ख़्म-ए-दिल तो ढूँढ़ लिया है,
गहरे ज़ख़्मों को भरने में वक़्त तो लगता है।

-hasti

----------


## umabua

अपनी मर्ज़ी से कहाँ अपने सफ़र के हम हैं,
रुख हवाओं का जिधर का है उधर के हम हैं।

पहले हर चीज़ थी अपनी मगर अब लगता है,
अपने ही घर में किसी दूसरे घर के हम हैं।

वक़्त के साथ है मिट्टी का सफ़र सदियों से
किसको मालूम कहाँ के हैं, किधर के हम हैं।

चलते रहते हैं कि चलना है मुसाफ़िर का नसीब
सोचते रहते हैं किस राहग़ुज़र के हम हैं।

-nida fazli

----------


## umabua

देर लगी आने में तुमको शुकर है फिर भी आए तो
आस ने दिल का साथ ना छोड़ा वैसे हम घबराए तो

शॅफॉक धनुक माहताब घटायें तारे नगमे.न बिजली फूल

उस दामन में क्या क्या कुछ है, वो दामन हाथ में आए तो

सुनी सुनाई बात नही है अपने उपर बीती है

फूल निकलते हैं शोलों से, चाहत आग लगाए तो

झूठ है सब तारीख हमेशा अपने को दोहोराती है

अच्छा मेरा ख्वाब-ए-जवानी थोड़ा सा दोहराए तो

by:Andleeb Shadani

----------


## umabua

हर गोशा गुलिस्ताँ था कल रात जहाँ मैं था

एक जश्न-ए-बहारा था कल रात जहाँ मैं था

नगमे थे हवाओ में जादू था फ़िज़ाओं में

हर सा.न्स ग़ज़लफ़ा था कल कल रात जहाँ मैं था

दरिया-ए-मोहब्बत में कश्ती थी जवानी की

जज़्बात का तूफान था कल रात जहाँ मैं था

माहताब था बाहो.न में जलवे थे निगाहो.न में

हर सिम्त चरागा.न था कल रात जहा.न मई.न था

by: Khalid Kuwaiti

----------


## umabua

उलफत का जब किसी ने लिया नाम रो पड़े

अपनी वफ़ा का सोच के अन्जाम रो पड़े

हर शाम ये सवाल मुहब्बत से क्या मिला

हर शाम ये जवाब के हर शाम रो पड़े

राह-ए-वफ़ा में हमको खुशी की तलाश थी

दो गाम ही चले थे के हर गाम रो पड़े

रोना नसीब में है तो औरो.न से क्या गिला

अपने ही सर लिया कोई इल्ज़ाम रो पड़े

by:Sudarshan Fakir

----------


## umabua

जब नाम तेरा प्यार से लिखती हैं उंगलियाँ

मेरी तरफ ज़माने की उठती हैं उंगलियाँ

दामन सनम का हाथ मे.न आया था एक पल

दिन रात उस एक पल से महकती हैं उंगलियाँ

जिस दिन से दूर हो गये उस दिन से ही सनम

बस दिन तुम्हारे आने के गिनती हैं उंगलियाँ

पत्थर तराश कर ना बना ताज एक नया

फनकार की ज़माने मे.न कटती हैं उंगलियाँ

by:Madanpal

----------


## umabua

हमसफ़र होता कोई तो बाँट लेते दूरियाँ

राह चलते लोग क्या समझें मेरी मजबूरियाँ

मुस्कुराते ख्वाब चुनती गुन-गुनाती ये नज़र

किस तरह समझे मेरी क़िस्मत की नमंज़ूरियाँ

हादसो.न की भीड़ है चलता हुआ ये कारवाँ

ज़िंदगी का नाम है लाचारियाँ मजबूरियाँ

फिर किसी ने आज छेड़ा ज़िक्र-ए-मंज़िल इस तरह

दिल के दामन से लिपटने आ गयीं हैं दूरियाँ

by:Sardar Anjum

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

चुपके चुपके रात दिन आँसू बहाना याद है
हम को अब तक आशिकी का वो ज़माना याद है

तुझ से मिलते ही वो कुछ बेबाक हो जाना मेरा
और तेरा दांतों में वो उंगली दबाना याद है
*
चोरी-चोरी हम से तुम आ कर मिले थे जिस जगह
मुद्दतें गुजरीं पर अब तक वो ठिकाना याद है
*
खैंच लेना वो मेरा परदे का कोना दफ्फातन
और दुपट्टे से तेरा वो मुंह छुपाना याद है

तुझ को जब तनहा कभी पाना तो अज राह-ऐ-लिहाज़
हाल-ऐ-दिल बातों ही बातों में जताना याद है

आ गया गर वस्ल की शब् भी कहीं ज़िक्र-ए-फिराक
वो तेरा रो-रो के भी मुझको रुलाना याद है

दोपहर की धूप में मेरे बुलाने के लिए
वो तेरा कोठे पे नंगे पांव आना याद है

*गैर की नज़रों से बचकर सब की मर्ज़ी के ख़िलाफ़
वो तेरा चोरी छिपे रातों को आना याद है
*
बा हजारां इस्तिराब-ओ-सद-हजारां इश्तियाक
तुझसे वो पहले पहल दिल का लगाना याद है

बेरुखी के साथ सुनना दर्द-ऐ-दिल की दास्तां
वो कलाई में तेरा कंगन घुमाना याद है

वक्त-ए-रुखसत अलविदा का लफ्ज़ कहने के लिए
वो तेरे सूखे लबों का थर-थराना याद है

- Hassan Kamal

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> चुपके चुपके रात दिन आँसू बहाना याद है
> हम को अब तक आशिकी का वो ज़माना याद है
> 
> तुझ से मिलते ही वो कुछ बेबाक हो जाना मेरा
> और तेरा दांतों में वो उंगली दबाना याद है
> *
> चोरी-चोरी हम से तुम आ कर मिले थे जिस जगह
> मुद्दतें गुजरीं पर अब तक वो ठिकाना याद है
> *
> ...



मेडम उम्माबुआ जी आपकी पसंद बहुत ही बढ़िया है <<<<
लगता है आपकी मुस्कान के पीछे बहुत दर्द छिपा है >>>>>
खाश आपके लिए एक रचना प्रस्तुत है <<<<<<

मैं जो रास्ते पै चल पड़ी
मुझे मंदिरों नें दी निदा, मुझे मस्जिदों नें दी सजा 
मैं जो रास्ते पै चल पड़ी
मेरी साँस भी रूकती नहीं, मेरे पांव भी थकते नहीं 
मेरी आह भी गिरती नहीं, मेरे हाथ जो बढते नहीं 
मैं जो रास्ते पै चल पड़ी
यह जो जख्म जो भरते नहीं यही गम है जो मरते नहीं 
इनसे मिली मुझको क़ज़ा मुझे साहिलों नें दी सजा 
की मैं रास्ते पे चल पड़ी
सभी की आँखे सुर्ख हैं सभी के चेहरे जर्द हैं 
क्यों नक़्शे पै आये नजर यह तो रास्ते की गर्द है 
मेरा दर्द कुछ एसा बहा मेरा दम ही कुछ एसे रुका 
मैं कि रास्ते पै चल पड़ी
मैं कि रास्ते पै चल पड़ी

मीना कुमारी
>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## umabua

आँख को जाम समझ बैठा था अनजाने में 
साकिया होश कहाँ था तेरे दीवाने में 

जाने किस बात की उनको है शिकायत मुझसे 
नाम तक जिनका नहीं है मेरे अफ़साने में 
*
दिल के दुकड़ों से तेरी याद की खुशबू ना गयी 
बू-ए-मय बाकी है टूटे हुए पैमाने में 
*
दिल-ए-बर्बाद में उम्मीद का आलम क्या है 
टिमटिमाती हुयी इक शम्मा है वीराने में 

बू-ए-मय = शराब की महक 

-शमीम शाहाबादी

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

टुकड़े-टुकड़े दिन बीता, 
धज्जी-धज्जी रात मिली। 
जिसका जितना आंचल था, 
उतनी ही सौग़ात मिली।। 
जब चाहा दिल को समझें, 
हंसने की आवाज़ सुनी। 
जैसे कोई कहता हो, लो 
फिर तुमको अब मात मिली।। 
बातें कैसी ? घातें क्या ? 
चलते रहना आठ पहर। 
दिल-सा साथी जब पाया, 
बेचैनी भी साथ मिली।



मीना कुमारी

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

*आबलापा कोई इस दश्त में आया होगा* 



आबलापा कोई इस दश्त में आया होगा  
वरना आंधी में दिया किस ने जलाया होगा  

ज़र्रे ज़र्रे पे जड़े होंगे कुंवारे सजदे  
एक एक बुत को खुदा उस ने बनाया होगा  

प्यास जलते हुए काँटों की बुझाई होगी  
रिसते पानी को हथेली पे सजाया होगा  

मिल गया होगा अगर कोई सुनहरी पत्थर  
अपना टूटा हुआ दिल याद तो आया होगा  

खून के छींटे कहीं पोछ न लें राहों से  
किस ने वीराने को गुलज़ार बनाया होगा


आबलापा=जिसके पैरो में छाले हो, 


दश्त=जंगल 



मीना कुमारी

----------


## umabua

दिन आ गए सबाब के, आँचल संभालिये 
होने लगी है शहर में, हलचल संभालिये 

चलना संभल संभल के कठिन राह-ए-इश्क है 
नाज़ुक बड़ी है आपकी, पायल संभालिये 

सज धज के आप निकले, सरे-राह खैर हो 
टकरा न जाए आप का, पागल संभालिये 

घर से न जाओ दूर किसी अजनबी के साथ 
बरसेंगे जोर जोर से, बादल संभालिये 

- मदनपाल

----------


## umabua

जब नाम तेरा प्यार से, लिखती हैं उंगलियाँ 
मेरी तरफ ज़माने की, उठती हैं उंगलियाँ 

दामन सनम का हाथ में, आया था एक पल 
दिन रात उस एक पल से, महकती हैं उंगलियाँ  

जिस दिन से दूर हो गए, उस दिन से सनम
बस दिन तुम्हारे आने के गिनती हैं उंगलियाँ 

पत्थर तराश कर न बना ताज एक नया 
फ़नकार की ज़माने में कटती हैं उंगलियाँ 

- मदनपाल

----------


## umabua

गुरूबे शाम ही से खुद को यूँ महसूस करता हूँ
कि जैसे इक दिया हूँ और हवा की जद में रखा हूँ  

चमकती धूप तुम अपने ही दामन में ना भर लेना 
मैं सारी रात पेड़ों की तरह बारिश में भीगा हूँ 

कोई टूटा हुआ रिश्ता न दामन से उलझ जाए 
तुम्हारे साथ पहली बार बाज़ारों में निकला हूँ 

ये किस आवाज़ का बोसा मेरे होंठों पे काँपा है 
मैं पिछली शब् सदाओं की हलावत भूल बैठा हूँ 

बिछड़ के तुम से मैंने भी कोई साथी नहीं ढूँढा 
हुजुमे रह-गुजर में, दूर तक देखो अकेला हूँ 


- ज़ुबैर रिज़वी

----------


## umabua

> टुकड़े-टुकड़े दिन बीता, 
> धज्जी-धज्जी रात मिली। 
> जिसका जितना आंचल था, 
> उतनी ही सौग़ात मिली।। 
> जब चाहा दिल को समझें, 
> हंसने की आवाज़ सुनी। 
> जैसे कोई कहता हो, लो 
> फिर तुमको अब मात मिली।। 
> बातें कैसी ? घातें क्या ? 
> ...


आगाज़ तो होता है अंजाम नहीं होता 
जब मेरी कहानी में वो नाम नहीं होता 

जब जुल्फ की कालिख में घुल जाए कोई राही 
बद-नाम सही लेकिन गुम-नाम नहीं होता


हँस हँस के जवाँ दिल के हम क्यों न चुने टुकड़े 
हर शख्स की किस्मत में ईनाम नहीं होता 

बहते हुए आंसू ने आँखों से कहा थम कर 
जो मय से पिघल जाए वो जाम नहीं होता 

दिन डूबे हैं या डूबी, बरात लिए कश्ती 
साहिल पे मगर कोई कोहराम नहीं होता 

-मीना कुमारी 'नाज़'

----------


## umabua

पूंछते हो तो सुनो कैसे बसर होती है 
रात खैरात की सदके की सहर होती है 
सांस भरने को तो जीना नहीं कहते या रब 
न दिल दुखता है ना आस्तीन तर होती है
जैसे जागी हुयी आँखों में चुभे कांच के ख्वाब 
रात इस तरह दीवानों की बसर होती है 
गम ही दुश्मन है मेरा, गम ही को दिल ढूंढता है 
एक लम्हे को जुदाई भी अगर होती है 
एक मरकज़ की तलाश एक भटकती खुशबू 
कभी मंजिल कभी तहमीदे सफ़र होती है 

(मरकज = रोशनी ; तहमीदे सफ़र = अंतहीन यात्रा)

-मीना कुमारी 'नाज़'

----------


## umabua

यूं तेरी रह गुज़र से हम दीवानावार गुज़रे 
काँधे पे अपने रख के अपना मज़ार गुजरे


बैठे रहे हैं राह में दिल का खंडहर सजा के हम 
शायद इसी तरफ से इक दिन बहार गुजरे 


बहती हुयी ये नदिया घुलते हुए किनारे
कोई तो पार उतरे कोई तो पार गुज़रे 


तूने भी हमको देखा,  हमने भी  तुझको देखा
तू दिल ही हार बैठा, हम जान हार गुज़रे  

-मीना कुमारी 'नाज़'

----------


## jaileo

वक्त-ए-सफ़र  करीब है बिस्तर समेट लूँ 
बिखरा हुआ हयात का दफ्तर समेट लूँ 


फिर जाने हम मिलें न मिलें इक ज़रा रुको 
मैं दिल के आईने में ये मंज़र समेट लूँ 


गैरों ने जो सुलूक किया, उन का क्या गिला
फेंके हैं दोस्तों ने जो पत्थर समेट लूँ 

कल जाने कैसे होंगे, कहाँ होंगे घर के लोग
आँखों में एक बार भरा घर समेट  लूँ 


सैल-ए-नज़र भी गम की तमाज़त से खुश्क हो 
वो प्यास है मिले तो समंदर समेत लूँ 


'अजमल' धधक रही है ज़माने में जितनी आग 
जी चाहता है सीने के अन्दर समेट लूँ 

हयात = ज़िन्दगी

सैल-ए-नज़र = आंसुओं का सैलाब  
तमाज़त = गर्मी  
खुश्क = सूखा




-अजमल अजमली

----------


## jaileo

आँखें मुझे तलवों से वो मलने नहीं देते 
अरमान मेरे दिल का निकलने नहीं देते 


खातिर से तेरी याद को टलने नहीं देते 
सच है कि हमीं दिल को संभलने नहीं देते 


किस नाज़ से कहते हैं वो झुंझला के शबे-वस्ल 
तुम हो तो हमें करवट भी बदलने नहीं देते 


परवानों ने फानूस को देखा तो ये बोले 
क्यों हम को जलाते हो कि जलने नहीं देते 


हैरान हूँ किस तरह करूँ अर्जे तमन्ना 
दुश्मन को तो पहलू से वो टलने नहीं देते 


दिल वो है कि फ़रियाद से लबरेज है हर वक्त
हम वो हैं कि कुछ मुँह से निकलने नहीं देते 

गरमी-ए-मोहब्बत में वो है आह से माने 
पंखा नफस-ए-सर्द का झलने नहीं देते  


(माने = बंधे हुए)


- अकबर इलाहाबादी

----------


## jaileo

वो जो हममे तुममे करार था, तुम्हे याद हो कि ना याद हो 
वही यानी वादा निबाह का,  तुम्हे याद हो कि न याद हो 

वो नए गिले वो शिकायतें, वो मज़े मज़े की हिकायतें 
वो हर एक बात पे रूठना, तुम्हे याद हो कि न याद हो

कोई बात ऐसी अगर हुयी, जो तुम्हारे जी को बुरी लगी 
तो बयां से पहले ही भुलाना, तुम्हे याद हो कि न याद हो

सुनो ज़िक्र है की साल का, कोइ वादा मुझसे था आपका 
वो निबाहने का तो ज़िक्र क्या, तुम्हे याद हो कि न याद हो

कभी हम में तुममे भी चाह थी, कभी हमसे तुमसे भी राह थी 
कभी हम भी तुम भी थे आशना, तुम्हे याद हो कि न याद हो

हुए इत्तेफाक से गर वहम, वो वफ़ा जताने का दम-ब-दम 
गिला-ए-मलामत-ए-अरकबा, तुम्हे याद हो कि न याद हो

वो जो लुफ्त मुझ पे थे बेशतर, वो करम के हाथ मेरे हाथ पर 
मुझे सब हैं याद वो ज़रा ज़रा, तुम्हे याद हो कि न याद हो 

कभी बैठे सब हैं जो रूबरू, तो इशारतों से ही गुफ्तगू 
वो बयान शौक का बरमला, तुम्हे याद हो कि न याद हो

वो बिगड़ना वस्ल की रात का, वो न मानना किसी बात का 
वो नहीं नहीं की हर आन अदा, तुम्हे याद हो कि न याद हो

जिसे आप गिनते थे आशना, जिसे आप कहते थे बावफा 
मैं वही हूँ "मोमिन"-ए-मुबतला, तुम्हे याद हो कि न याद हो

- मोमिन खान मोमिन

----------


## jaileo

मैं जहां तुम को बुलाता हूँ, वहां तक आओ 
मेरी नज़रों से गुजर कर, दिल-ओ-जां तक आओ 

फिर ये देखो कि ज़माने की हवा है कैसी 
साथ मेरे मेरे फिरदौस-ए-जवां तक आओ 


तेग की तरह चलो, छोड़ के आगोश-ए-नियाम 
तीर की तरह से आगोश-ए-कमां तक आओ 

फूल के गिर्द फिरो बाग़ में मानिंद-ए-नसीम 
मिस्ल-ए-परवाना किसी शम-ए-तपां तक आओ 


लो वो सदियों के जहन्नुम की हदें ख़त्म हुईं 
अब है फिरदौस ही फिरदौस, जहाँ तक आओ 

छोड़  कर वहम-ओ-गुमां, हुस्न-ए-यकीं तक पहुंचो 
पर यकीं से भी कभी वहम-ओ-गुमां तक आओ 

- अली सरदार जाफरी

----------


## jaileo

ठानी थी दिल में अब ना मिलेंगे किसी से हम 
पर क्या करें कि हो गए लाचार जी से हम 
हमसे  न बोलो तुम, इसे क्या कहते हैं भला 
इन्साफ कीजै, पूछते हैं आप ही से हम 
क्या गुल खिलेंगे देखिये, है फसल-ए-गुल तो दूर 
और सू-ए-दस्त भागते हैं, कुछ अभी से हम 
क्या दिल को ले गया कोइ बेगाना आशना 
क्यूं अपने जी को लगते हैं कुछ अजनबी से हम 

(सू-ए-दस्त = वीरानों की तरफ) 
- मोमिन खान मोमिन

----------


## pathfinder

ये जो शहतीर है पलकों पे उठा लो यारों*,*
अब कोई ऐसा तरीका भी निकालो यारों *|*


दर्दे दिल वक्त का पैगाम  भी पहुँचाएगा*,* 
इस कबूतर को जरा प्यार से पालो यारों *|*


लोग हाथों में लिए बैठे है अपने पिंजरे*,*
आज सय्याद को महफ़िल में बुला लो यारों *|*


आज सीवन को उधेड़ो तो जरा देखेंगे*,*
आज संदूक से वो खत तो निकालो यारों *|*


रहनुमाओं की अदाओं पे फ़िदा है दुनिया*,*
इस बहकती हुई दुनिया को संभालो यारो *|*


कैसे आकाश में सुराख नहीं हो सकता*,*
एक पत्थर तो तबीयत से उछालो यारो *|*


लोग कहते थे कि ये बात नहीं कहने की *,*
हमने कह दी है तो कहने की सजा लो यारो *|*ये जो शहतीर है पलकों पे उठा लो यारों*,*
अब कोई ऐसा तरीका भी निकालो यारों *|*


दर्दे दिल वक्त का पैगाम  भी पहुँचाएगा*,* 
इस कबूतर को जरा प्यार से पालो यारों *|*


लोग हाथों में लिए बैठे है अपने पिंजरे*,*
आज सय्याद को महफ़िल में बुला लो यारों *|*


आज सीवन को उधेड़ो तो जरा देखेंगे*,*
आज संदूक से वो खत तो निकालो यारों *|*


रहनुमाओं की अदाओं पे फ़िदा है दुनिया*,*
इस बहकती हुई दुनिया को संभालो यारो *|*


कैसे आकाश में सुराख नहीं हो सकता*,*
एक पत्थर तो तबीयत से उछालो यारो *|*


लोग कहते थे कि ये बात नहीं कहने की *,*
हमने कह दी है तो कहने की सजा दो यारो *|
*

................ दुष्यन्त कुमार

----------


## pathfinder

मैं जिसे ओढ़ता-बिछाता हूँ*,*
वो गज़ल आपको सुनाता हूँ *|*


एक जंगल है तेरी आँखों में 
मैं जहाँ राह भूल जाता हूँ *|*


तू किसी रेल सी गुजरती है*,*
मैं किसी पुल-सा थरथराता हूँ *|*


हर तरफ़ एतराज़ होता है*,*
मैं अगर रोशनी में आता हूँ *|*


एक बाजू उखड़ गया जब से*,*
और ज़्यादा वज़न उठाता हूँ *|*


मैं तुझे भूलने की कोशिश में*,*
आज कितने करीब पाता हूँ *|*


कौन ये फासला निभाएगा*,*
मैं फ़रिश्ता हूँ सच बताता हूँ *|



*................ दुष्यन्त कुमार

----------


## pathfinder

कल चौदवीं की रात थी शब भर रहा चर्चा तेरा
कुछ ने कहा ये चाँद है कुछ ने कहा चेहरा तेरा

हम भी वहीं मौजूद थे हम से भी सब पूछा किये
हम हँस दिये हम चुप रहे मंज़ूर था परदा तेरा

इस शहर में किससे मिलें हम से तो छूटी महफ़िलें
हर शख़्स तेरा नाम ले हर शख़्स दीवाना तेरा

कूचे को तेरे छोड़ कर जोगी ही बन जायें मगर
जंगल तेरे पर्बत तेरे बस्ती तेरी सहरा तेरा

हम और रस्म-ए-बन्दगी आशुफ़्तगी उफ़्तादगी
एहसान है क्या क्या तेरा ऐ हुस्न-ए-बेपरवा तेरा

दो अश्क जाने किसलिये पल्कों पे आ कर टिक गये
अल्ताफ़ की बारिश तेरी इकराम का दरिया तेरा

ऐ बेदारेग़-ओ-बेअमाँ हम ने कभी की है फ़ुग़ाँ
हम को तेरी वहशत सही हम को सही सौदा तेरा

तू बेवफ़ा तू महरबाँ हम और तुझ से बद-गुमाँ
हम ने तो पूछा था ज़रा ये वक़्त क्यूँ ठहरा तेरा

हम पर ये सख़्ती की नज़र हम हैं फ़क़ीर-ए-रहगुज़र
रस्ता कभी रोका तेरा दामन कभी थामा तेरा

हाँ हाँ तेरी सूरत हसीं लेकिन तू ऐसा भी नहीं
इस शख़्स के अशार से शोहरा हुआ क्या क्या तेरा

बेशक उसी का दोश है कहता नहीं ख़ामोश है
तू आप कर ऐसी दवा बीमार हो अच्छा तेरा

बेदर्द सुननी हो तो चल कहता है क्या अच्छी ग़ज़ल
आशिक़ तेरा रुसवा तेरा शायर तेरा "ईन्शा" तेरा


..............इब्ने इंशा

----------

